# Tinsel Tots 2009



## muncho

Hi All ladies trying for a Christmas BFP -join up today!

My previous 3 cycle buddies all got their BFP in the lats week or so! 
I was also a member of Bonfire babies and most of the team there for their BFP

As a group we are just trying to chat to others ttc in November December and we kind of decided on the Tinsel tots thing today and thought it would be fun. 
Just like previously when there has been groups of women celebrating Junebugs and Halloween Humpers , bonfire babies etc

Come and join us ! In the meantime Im going to have a word with the little man upstairs...



Dear little man upstairs,

Its been a while since I have written to you, i hope you are keeping well and not misbehaving. Well I have one last request before the year ends and actually this one is for some of my new friends as well. 

Little man as you know we are all TTC ( trying to concieve) our own little man or woman but you havent made it all that easy have you..you naughty man (bend over whilst i slap your bottom). Listen we understand that you have other priorties and we have been so patient. Its hard you know seeing people around you getting their BFP and playing with their own liitle tots..
Now christmas is coming and we would love our own little tinsel tot - its the most exciting and special time of the year and i know you can make this happen...

I know you like to play games with me , so in exchange for our tinsel tot some of us are prepared to give up a little something until we get our BFP!!


Here goes: 

Muncho; CREAM CAKES - I know last month I had about 10 but really this month I will give them up for my BFP :baby: Let me explain this. My once super sexy size 8 figure is now being compromised by these cream cakes. I have had to cut down at gym, the stress is making me look weary. Im loosing my model looks.Little man TTC is taking its toll. DH has to put an eye mask on when we BD...thats not good is it? HELP ME :)



Angelblue: I am giving up alcohol, and will try my hardest to only drink decaff, only have chocolate once a week and will sell my motorbike! i would give up all my xmas presents for BFP too!


Gossipgirly: Chocolate!

Rogue: I will give up sweeties, even rainbow drops and candy floss just so i can get my BFP, please understand Mr Little Man Upstairs, i am a sweetie addict, i eat them for breakfast lunch and tea, not a single haribo or humbug will pass my lips until BFP!!! thanks!! 

Titi: I gave up all alcohol-not even sip of champagne

Babybound; i'd give up lifetime for a bfp && that's saying alot because i'm addicted an love my daytime tv!!

Premomt:I resolve to get our finances in order for a BFP. No more eating out, no more spending friviously. And even after we get our we will keep on the straight and narrow. I promise!!!!

MrsCrabsticke: ill do more excersize.


Babytots: i shall give up poas til my af is due in return for my much wanted sticky bfp!!! 

Dee7509:I gave up refined carbs and sugar

Sonyabazonya:im going to "take on" a healthier lifestyle to make a great nesting ground for my bean!

LauraLy:I will not ask or ONE OTHER thing! not one...thats it. And until then, I promise to give up soda...even my diet soda! This is coming from a girl who drinks it EVERY day...and I promise- not one drop of soda in exchange for my !!!!


KittyKatBabe:I would also gladly give up my precious KFC, roast beef monster munch and chocolate if it gets me a healthy pregnancy soon as lol.

Scarlett83;I'm going to give up alcohol and try and eat healthier!

Fish&Chips: I promise to do more exercise 

Abster: I'm a potato fiend and sometimes just cant help myself if there are crisps in the house. I pledge not to go to the chip shop and not to have any more than one packet of crisps a day. 

AngelMyKy: i am willing to give up fizzy pop and any other bad snacks for my tinsel tot i love my pepsi and foxs whipped creams.....going to miss them

DeDe80: I'll give up eatting a lot of junk food and start to exercise

Ohhbabybaby: i will happily give up scones for my - seriously - i'm addicted to them!!


EmilyLynn18: I'd give up caffiene, all EXTREMELY fatty foods, and even my double stuffed oreos and chunky chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream for a BFP!

Auntiebee: will give up pizza and alcohol







Little man thanks for listening to our request but now ENOUGH of the pleasantries. We WANT our BFP for christmas and if you dont give it to us you will be so sorry! When we meet (hopefully not for a long time, but i wont forget) ill kick your fat podgy ass so hard you wont know whats hit you.In fact for each BFP we see (not including anyone from BnB) from now till we get our own, you will get a hard fat slap across that swcarny little face of yours...are you understanding me yet? are you? I CANT HEAR YOU...I STILL CANT HEAR YOU.....I get nasty when im angry!

Thats better now we can start over..


Thanks for listening, in return if there is anything i can do for you please let me know ( just PM me - or you can send us a response on this thread) 

Yours sincerely Muncho


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Muncho

Thanks for cheering me up, I've not joined a group before - how do I sign up???


----------



## muncho

you have signed up...

i have just PM a few girls asking them to come over to this one

WELCOME...tell me a bit baout you...
when are you planning on OV and testing..ill update the homepage and put all this info on


----------



## babybound

Tinsel Tots is a veryy cutee name!

:dust: to all!


----------



## muncho

Hi 

welcome baby bound. when are you planning to test..im going to update the front page and add all our team members..
xx


----------



## Angelblue

Well, I'm 25,OH also 25 and we started ttc end of Sept. 

I'm now cd1 again :( and normally 30 day cycle, so should ov around 23rd Nov, and af due 7th Dec so will test around then.

Aiming for a BFP for xmas!!!


----------



## Rogue

Yay!!!! Sooooo glad you set this up, i think some of us def needed it.....GossipGirly where are yooooou??? Muncho, i'm not 100% sure how to set up a sig but when you click on the Bonfire bit it takes you to another website, i'll give it a try.......Thanks again! R -x-


----------



## babybound

i'm on cd 5 so i'll be o'ing around the 18th of november. i'm not gonna test til i'm actually late which would be after december 2.


----------



## Rogue

ahh, maybe clicking on bonfire bit doesn't work.....lol! doh!


----------



## muncho

Rogue said:


> Yay!!!! Sooooo glad you set this up, i think some of us def needed it.....GossipGirly where are yooooou??? Muncho, i'm not 100% sure how to set up a sig but when you click on the Bonfire bit it takes you to another website, i'll give it a try.......Thanks again! R -x-



no worries, i wasnt sure if anyone wanted me to start it up

i tried to edit the signature but it didnt work. have a go and see if you can do it...very exciting!!

BFP for us allxxx

Anyone esle know how to get the sparkly signature?


----------



## Titi

Hellooooo ladies. Thanks for the invite Munch!!!! AllI want for Christmas is my BFP-I still have time for a turkey day baby, I think I am about 2 or 3dpo..... I should be testing 11/22. TTC #1 in 11th month.


----------



## muncho

Titi said:


> Hellooooo ladies. Thanks for the invite Munch!!!! AllI want for Christmas is my BFP-I still have time for a turkey day baby, I think I am about 2 or 3dpo..... I should be testing 11/22. TTC #1 in 11th month.

yaahh welcome Titi and thanks for coming over. You could be one of our 1st xmas babies . I think i will be testing the week after you..

keep us informed of your symptom spotting xx


----------



## babybound

so does anyone know how to make the sig? cause i sure can't figure it out! lol


----------



## Angelblue

babybound said:


> i'm on cd 5 so i'll be o'ing around the 18th of november. i'm not gonna test til i'm actually late which would be after december 2.

I might try and wait til I'm late - dont know if ive got the will power though lol!


----------



## Rogue

hey ladies, just trying to test some sparkles....


https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/aeaa9bb2f0c7a6c9bc5a94f35c52928b.gif


----------



## Rogue

AHahaaa!! ok, so have figured out how to create and change font but not colour?.....Muncho do you want me to pm you where to get it from so you can create or do you wanna let me know what you would like..... ?/


----------



## muncho

Rogue said:


> hey ladies, just trying to test some sparkles....
> 
> 
> https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/aeaa9bb2f0c7a6c9bc5a94f35c52928b.gif

Love it...will you be able to give us the code or whatever its called so we can copy and paste it?


----------



## muncho

i can get the sparkly thing, just dont know how i can transfer it to my signature
if its ok with you, ill just copy yours xx ha ha


----------



## Rogue

muncho said:


> i can get the sparkly thing, just dont know how i can transfer it to my signature
> if its ok with you, ill just copy yours xx ha ha

Hey babes, are you sure that you are happy with the colour??? at first i was thinking something festive like red, but then remembered that red is the colour of AF....doh!! will figure out hw to send you link for you to copy asap, just trying to get oh's dinner on table....-X-


----------



## babybound

Angelblue said:


> babybound said:
> 
> 
> i'm on cd 5 so i'll be o'ing around the 18th of november. i'm not gonna test til i'm actually late which would be after december 2.
> 
> I might try and wait til I'm late - dont know if ive got the will power though lol!Click to expand...

i'm gonna try to have the will power. last month i was 12 days late an af showed up. i got so tiredd of :bfn: that i'm not putting myself thru that again.


----------



## muncho

babybound said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybound said:
> 
> 
> i'm on cd 5 so i'll be o'ing around the 18th of november. i'm not gonna test til i'm actually late which would be after december 2.
> 
> I might try and wait til I'm late - dont know if ive got the will power though lol!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm gonna try to have the will power. last month i was 12 days late an af showed up. i got so tiredd of :bfn: that i'm not putting myself thru that again.Click to expand...

i totally agree..but 12 days that was bad luck! xx


----------



## Angelblue

babybound said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybound said:
> 
> 
> i'm on cd 5 so i'll be o'ing around the 18th of november. i'm not gonna test til i'm actually late which would be after december 2.
> 
> I might try and wait til I'm late - dont know if ive got the will power though lol!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm gonna try to have the will power. last month i was 12 days late an af showed up. i got so tiredd of :bfn: that i'm not putting myself thru that again.Click to expand...

Oh my god 12 days??!!! I wouldve been going crazy :wacko:
We're all in it together this month!!! 

Ooohh looking forward to having some sparkle!!!


----------



## Titi

muncho said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo ladies. Thanks for the invite Munch!!!! AllI want for Christmas is my BFP-I still have time for a turkey day baby, I think I am about 2 or 3dpo..... I should be testing 11/22. TTC #1 in 11th month.
> 
> yaahh welcome Titi and thanks for coming over. You could be one of our 1st xmas babies . I think i will be testing the week after you..
> 
> keep us informed of your symptom spotting xxClick to expand...


Yay Thanks Muncho!! Also nice sparkles can't wait to get mine!! 
for symptoms I have tender breasts already which is nothing new I think I get with AF-just not sure if that means I'm already not preg or already preg-but definitely noticing sore nipples this time which I don't remember.................................:hug:


----------



## muncho

Has any one had a laparoscopy or knows how soon you can ttc after one.

Im having one on 13th ( this friday) and due to Ov the week after around 21st, will i be ok to BD?? xx


----------



## babybound

yess were all in it together this month! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

hopefully we'll see lots of :bfp:'s


----------



## Angelblue

Just to let you know I wont b on for couple of days after tonight because I'm away with work, but don't think I've abandoned you all! Speak soon x

Baby dust to you all


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh muncho! well done I love it :) I thought I'd let u be keeper of the thread as I couldnt set it up. was just waiting for you to do it! xxxxxxxxxx 


Rouge love ur siggy but a bit big colour is nice 2 I agree about red but what about a green for xmas tree xxxxwelcome to another month girlies xx


----------



## Rogue

do we prefer this colour??? i thought it was a bit more christmassy like snow (???)AND, no one told me that i had totally spelt Tinsel wrong in the first sig....
https://img109.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/4a2c2f9a3eade845eec282c280da013a.gif


----------



## Rogue

Ah yes and as for size GG, i no i no, but when i strunk it it got messy.....we'll all just have to make BIG statements (lol!!) about what are intentions are...heheheee


----------



## babybound

Rogue said:


> Ah yes and as for size GG, i no i no, but when i strunk it it got messy.....we'll all just have to make BIG statements (lol!!) about what are intentions are...heheheee



i love it! veryy pretty color!


----------



## Rogue

Hey Muncho and TTT girls....for anyone who would like the sparkle thing for Team Tinsel Tots, please copy and paste link below into "edit signature" bar in the "customize profile" section of your account
https://img701

.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif

after pasting delete the big space inbetween so that the link runs on continuously and it will work. Feel free to let me know if you would like to change the colour and or size...


----------



## Rogue

GG, got ur pm, will reply in a sec but have to say that we have lurrrrrred you back!! and i'm already feeling loads better just because there is a new group! This is our month girls, well technically next month is our month but you all know what i mean...PMA PMA, countdown to OV now, tres boring, and considering how much of this grapefruit juice i am trying to drink (yuk!) not a very tasty countdown to ov either!!](*,) Hi to all new people who didn't transfer from Bonfire nice to meet you all....-x-:flower:


----------



## babybound

love the siggy, it's cutee! && does eating real grapefruits count as helping or does it have to be grapefruit juice? an jus a hint for drinking the yucky stuff, add a little bit of salt to the glass an stir. it kinda elimates the yucky taste, or atleast i think it does.


----------



## GossipGirly

aww I love it Rouge!! :D its very pretty I shall add it in now xxx
:( mine doesnt work x

https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif


----------



## Titi

Thanks Rogue it looks great, I got mine!

This is my first team, thanks girls!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

I think I may join in here ladies! I am a team LoveBumps member, and we've had many ladies travel on to first tri and beyond and so we are a bit quiet on the thread latley. Picked up a few new members, but quiet ones:rofl:
So my story is DH and I have been ttc since oct 2008. Had 2 chemicals in oct and nov and got pg in jan. Had an EP, had surgery and luckily still have all my parts. Ttc'd from March to sept, and took a break for 2 cycles and now we r back trying again!
I am currently aprox 8dpo, and have a 13 day LP usually but have started progesterone this cycle so it may be longer. I planon testing this fri.. (Just looked at the date... Fri the 13... Hrm..)But I may wait till I'm "late".
So cheers, and if you wanna join another group come over to LoveBumps! Wed be glad to have u!!


----------



## muncho

Rogue said:


> Hey Muncho and TTT girls....for anyone who would like the sparkle thing for Team Tinsel Tots, please copy and paste link below into "edit signature" bar in the "customize profile" section of your account
> https://img701
> 
> .mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif
> 
> after pasting delete the big space inbetween so that the link runs on continuously and it will work. Feel free to let me know if you would like to change the colour and or size...



Love it...wil do it now or at leats try! x


----------



## muncho

Premomt said:


> I think I may join in here ladies! I am a team LoveBumps member, and we've had many ladies travel on to first tri and beyond and so we are a bit quiet on the thread latley. Picked up a few new members, but quiet ones:rofl:
> So my story is DH and I have been ttc since oct 2008. Had 2 chemicals in oct and nov and got pg in jan. Had an EP, had surgery and luckily still have all my parts. Ttc'd from March to sept, and took a break for 2 cycles and now we r back trying again!
> I am currently aprox 8dpo, and have a 13 day LP usually but have started progesterone this cycle so it may be longer. I planon testing this fri.. (Just looked at the date... Fri the 13... Hrm..)But I may wait till I'm "late".
> So cheers, and if you wanna join another group come over to LoveBumps! Wed be glad to have u!!

Hi Premomt and welcome!! Sorry to hear about your previuos experiences BUT this is going to be your month.

Ohh you could be the 1st tinsel tot..ket us know how it goes xx


----------



## muncho

ROGUE ~ could get the sig. I managed to cut and paste but it did not work...any suggestions?


----------



## muncho

Ok girls ....listen i have added a bit of humour to tinsel tots.

I believe in cosmic ordering...basically you write down what you want and you ask the 'universe' for it. I have been doing this for years and its always worked. I have only just added ttc in my little black book.

Anyway i have edited page 1, a bit of humour. If you want me to add anything let me know

lets enjoy this process withlots of fun and pma along the way

look forward to hearing from you xxxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

please sign me up too


----------



## muncho

hi Mrs C , its all updated....read page 1 , did you want me to add anything for you?


----------



## babybound

so for page one my answer would be... i'd give up lifetime for a bfp && that's saying alot because i'm addicted an love my daytime tv!!

lettme explain: i watch it all day everyday, i'm addicted. i'm more addicted to the lifetime channel then i am POAS! so everyone should no jus how bad it's getting!


----------



## muncho

babybound said:


> so for page one my answer would be... i'd give up lifetime for a bfp && that's saying alot because i'm addicted an love my daytime tv!!
> 
> lettme explain: i watch it all day everyday, i'm addicted. i'm more addicted to the lifetime channel then i am POAS! so everyone should no jus how bad it's getting!

i know what you mean....its been added xx


----------



## babybound

haha, yeahh!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

id like to say - ill give up sugary drinks like coke and daytime snacking, instead ill do more excersize.


----------



## Rogue

muncho said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> Hey Muncho and TTT girls....for anyone who would like the sparkle thing for Team Tinsel Tots, please copy and paste link below into "edit signature" bar in the "customize profile" section of your account
> https://img701
> 
> .mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif
> 
> after pasting delete the big space inbetween so that the link runs on continuously and it will work. Feel free to let me know if you would like to change the colour and or size...
> 
> 
> 
> Love it...wil do it now or at leats try! xClick to expand...

Hey Honey, are you def taking out the gap inbetween when pasting??? litterally there has to be no spaces. Hmmmm, other than that i can't think:coffee: what it could be, if it still doesn't work then i will have to redo or something??? can't have our Team Leader not have a sig!!

Love the idea of the cosmic ordering stuff.....it must work or you are a lucky charm as ALL your last buddies got their BFP's!!!:cloud9:

Babybound cheers for the salt idea....although i just couldn't face it this morning and sorry i can't remember your name right now but someone asked whether it had to be juice??? i'm guessing that eating the actual fruit would prob be best but to be honest i have no clue, i read about the grapfruit juice (not from concentrate) on here and GossipGirly told me....so.....?????

Hi to Mrs C!!!:flower: and Premont - def sounds like you will have the first Tinsel Tot!!!!! yAY!:cloud9:

-X-

ps Muncho - it could be to do with some settings like a tickbox or something, will have a look to see what is ticked/isn't ticked on mine....


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey can i join?


----------



## Rogue

Ahahaaa!!! LOVE IT! just spotted the new stuff on the front page - Muncho you are soo funny!

Ok, well my contribution is as follows:
I will give up sweeties, even rainbow drops and candy floss just so i can get my BFP, please understand Mr Little Man Upstairs, i am a sweetie addict, i eat them for breakfast lunch and tea, not a single haribo or humbug will pass my lips until BFP!!! thanks!! :)

Thanks Muncho! genius idea!!! Hello to Sonyabozonya - just contact muncho and she will add you to front page - whats your story?/ how long have you been TTC?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well i've been ttc for 15 months now, cd2 currently of cycle 15 going for an HSG on the 23rd, im hoping to concieve the cycle after that!! They say that the HSG opens blockages and that many women get preggo after that.. i dont have any kids (ttc #1) but i have 3 kitties and a chinchilla (my furry children)


----------



## Titi

mmmm I gave up all alcohol-not even sip of champagne-does that count? Except every AF I get I let myself down with a nice glass of it! Then back to giving it up.


----------



## Titi

:hug:Ps-Rogue I had good luck with Signature, worked good. But have been having trouble getting my chart to pop up for people. Can anyone give it a try? Thanks-and welcome to the new ladies


----------



## Premomt

Thanks ladies!
I've been bad with temping, and I know its the progesterone- but look at my temp today! I'm gonna try my hardest to keep temping throgh till I test. I really wanted to temp regularly this cycle, but because of halloween, day light savings and a trip I took I really had a tough time waking at the same time. My pre ov temps are erratic, but the opks don't lie!:happydance:


----------



## babytots

ooo i didnt see this one and heres me replying to the bonfire thread lol.

hello ladies :d hope everyone is well.

loving the siggy shall have to go add it if it will let me i think might have to cut something out of my siggy box to fit it lol. 

muncho i love the idea of cosmic ordering i arent sure what i would give up though. there are quite a few things i could give up but would find it hard. oooo ok thought of one i shall give up poas til my af is due in return for my much wanted sticky bfp!!! 

on cd3 now and af is already leaving the building. think its the shortest af i have ever had and the lightest one too! even did a test today to check incase of course was a bfn so i havent a clue whats going on. 2nd cycle in a riow where i have had a light af and the past 2 cycles have been rather dodgy where ov is concerned so somethings up. hopefully i will find out what lol. x


----------



## muncho

sonyabazonya said:


> hey can i join?

Hiya

Welcome to TT's. Read page 1 if you wish and come and enjoy the madness
xx


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone 
page 1 had been updated and welcome to our new members..

I really fancied a cake today but i was SO good i had an apple instead :)

Cd5 so just waiting for Ov now...checking CM..lovely never even noticed CM pre TTC!


----------



## muncho

la la la la la la i did my sig....

LOVE IT thanks Rogue xx


----------



## babytots

of to nosey at page one now glad you got your sig to work hunni looks bootiful :D x


----------



## muncho

babytots said:


> of to nosey at page one now glad you got your sig to work hunni looks bootiful :D x



cool..let me know what u think xx


----------



## Dee7509

:hi:Hey,

Can I join? I gave up refined carbs and sugar, does that count?


----------



## Rogue

muncho said:


> Hi everyone
> page 1 had been updated and welcome to our new members..
> 
> I really fancied a cake today but i was SO good i had an apple instead :)
> 
> Cd5 so just waiting for Ov now...checking CM..lovely never even noticed CM pre TTC!

ahahaaaa!!! too funny! I have a little confession actually Muncho, maybe you can absolve me from my sins, i kinda forgot about the pact thing and sucked on a humbug earlier....eeek....i did spit it out tho when i remembered...do you think it will be ok??lol!:dohh::dohh: And yeah, this sudden obession with our own CM can't be healthy...lol!Glad the Sig finally worked for you....

Welcome Premont!!! i find the temp thing a little confusing, being only on my 2nd cycle (and last one as i and the rest of us will get our Tinsel Tot!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!heheee) i haven't charted temps before just CM, may start charting tomorrow as have the right thermometer now (i think??) what am i looking for? i'm guessing peaks in temp? 

Welcome to the international ladies!!! nice to see that Team Tinsel Tots now has official representation from the states! wish i was there...weather in the uk is dire!

Sonyabazonya: ahhh, i have fur babies too, a fluffy moggie and a Ragdol, OH and i say that there our training babies!! he carries the ragdol round like a newborn!! you'll have to excuse my ignorance a little as i'm not sure what a HSG is....?

Hiya and welcome to everyone i may have missed out....lovin page 1!! v original!! O and where are you hiding KittyKatBabe...thought you were coming back honey:hug:...hope to spk soon...Lv. R -x-


----------



## GossipGirly

my sig didnt work just had a box with a cross in...iv had to make a temporary one so I didnt feel left out but u cant really see it!!!... J I have my new car...its fabbbbbbb! I love it (as u would prob guess by my fb status's haha x


----------



## Rogue

Oi!! GG!! change your BnB status to mega extra happy! you can't be sad when you have new car!!lol! yeah, i loved the countdown to the new car on fb...made me giggle....Hmmmm, sig, v confusing why people can't get it...did you take out that break?? refresh page when you had posted? mine did it to start off with but then fixed itself?? if other girlies start to get same prob maybe i;ll have to ask Muncho if we can rethnk the sig and do a new one that everyone can get....try again babes....you have to have the team logo!!:shrug:

Ooops:blush: yeah and i also forgot to say a big HI and welcome back to babytots!!! PMA Tinsel will be luckier than bonfires.....!:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey everyone :wave:
Just wanted to say Hi - missing you all already -and good luck for BFP 's this month.

C'mon the tinsel tots YAY!!  https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif

Hope to seee you all in first tri :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha its just been like that for agessss....yeh its changed now :)! Yeh took the gap out and refreshed but pic just would show what codes did you use?


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Everyone!:hi:
I saw your really cute team name and wanted to read up a little bit! Your team sounds awesome and I'd love to join. If you will have me?:shrug: Like you...all I want for Christmas is my :bfp:!!!!! And it seems like you have lots of PMA...which I need!!!!!:thumbup:
A little about me... I'm 28- been married 4 1/2 years. I went off bcp in January- tried the ntnp method until September but no luck :nope: So this is my 3rd cycle trying figure out ov dates and :sex: at the "right" times!:wacko::wacko: This month I bought opk to help track my ov- I think I "know" when I am- but who knows- maybe I've been wrong all this time?:shrug:
Well- I'm on cd3- usually a 30 day cycle- so I will be waiting to test until December 8th...or I will be TRYING to wait until December 8th to test :blush:
Well, I think thats about it for now! Hope to hear from you! I'd love to be buddies!:happydance:
:hugs::kiss: and lots of :dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Rogue said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> page 1 had been updated and welcome to our new members..
> 
> Cd5 so just waiting for Ov now...checking CM..lovely never even noticed CM pre TTC!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the international ladies!!! nice to see that Team Tinsel Tots now has official representation from the states! wish i was there...weather in the uk is dire!
> 
> 
> Hiya and welcome to everyone i may have missed out....lovin page 1!! v original!! O and where are you hiding KittyKatBabe...thought you were coming back honey:hug:...hope to spk soon...Lv. R -x-Click to expand...



Thank you!!! So glad to be here. In Florida. Weather is very nice but awfully boring.


----------



## Titi

Good evening my B&B bffs!

Just got back from a school program that our nine year old nephew was in.....all the little children singing I could not help pretend what it would be like if we had a child up there singing too...................Besides symptom checking every minute also can't help but wonder what it would like to be mummy, all the time during everything in 2ww.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Titi

Muncho your letter is the best! I swear I would actually give up EVERYTHING if I knew for sure I could get a sticky BFP. 

BTW-your candy over there sounds amazing. Rogue what are rainbow drops and floss? I am so jealous-we have nothing good here!


----------



## Premomt

I was wondering the same thing about the candy! Floss? Is that like cotton candy? And are rainbow drops like gumdrops? Mmmm candy....
My throat was sore again today.. I was nauseous from time to time..sore bbs.. But not much else. Just twiddeling my thumbs...


----------



## babybound

good evening everyone! 
jus thought i'd stop by an sprinkle some :dust: to us all!


----------



## muncho

Dee7509 said:


> :hi:Hey,
> 
> Can I join? I gave up refined carbs and sugar, does that count?

Hi Dee7509

Welcome and of course refined sugar counts..its a hard one!! ill update it.
tell us a bit about where you are in your cycle

xx


----------



## muncho

Rogue said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> page 1 had been updated and welcome to our new members..
> 
> I really fancied a cake today but i was SO good i had an apple instead :)
> 
> Cd5 so just waiting for Ov now...checking CM..lovely never even noticed CM pre TTC!
> 
> ahahaaaa!!! too funny! I have a little confession actually Muncho, maybe you can absolve me from my sins, i kinda forgot about the pact thing and sucked on a humbug earlier....eeek....i did spit it out tho when i remembered...do you think it will be ok??lol!:dohh::dohh: And yeah, this sudden obession with our own CM can't be healthy...lol!Glad the Sig finally worked for you....
> 
> Welcome Premont!!! i find the temp thing a little confusing, being only on my 2nd cycle (and last one as i and the rest of us will get our Tinsel Tot!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!heheee) i haven't charted temps before just CM, may start charting tomorrow as have the right thermometer now (i think??) what am i looking for? i'm guessing peaks in temp?
> 
> Welcome to the international ladies!!! nice to see that Team Tinsel Tots now has official representation from the states! wish i was there...weather in the uk is dire!
> 
> Sonyabazonya: ahhh, i have fur babies too, a fluffy moggie and a Ragdol, OH and i say that there our training babies!! he carries the ragdol round like a newborn!! you'll have to excuse my ignorance a little as i'm not sure what a HSG is....?
> 
> Hiya and welcome to everyone i may have missed out....lovin page 1!! v original!! O and where are you hiding KittyKatBabe...thought you were coming back honey:hug:...hope to spk soon...Lv. R -x-Click to expand...


Oh dear Naughty Rogue. im giving you a virtual slap acrooss your face but then ill give you a virtual hug as you did SPIT it out!! :)
Its a bit like lent isnt it ?

Im indian and we really belive in making sacrafices for things we want. 2 years ago my sis ended up in intensive care and was on a ventilator for 3 weeks, EVERYONE thought she was going to die. My mum and family prayed. Myt mum said if my sister got better she would feed ALL the local poor people in our village in India....it was a miracle but she lived and is not doign my head in as usual!!! Oh and she gave lots of food and clothes to the homeless :) :)
could have been coincidence...who knows

Keep it up xxx


----------



## muncho

Dee ~ if you go to page 4 ( i think there are details on how you can get the Tinsel Tots signature

Laura~ Welcome , you too can get the signature from page 4/5

GG~ Your new car , im jealous what is it? 
re; the sig , follow the instructions from Rogue but for me it only worked when i did it this way

https://img701
.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif

Exactly like that...just copy and paste the above as it is and see of it works...


Titi ~ Florida I love it....i love the sun, hate the weather here. Yes Candy floss is cotton candy. Pear drops are boiled sweets that are rasberry and banana ..i think
Ee do have great candy/sweets here!!
gotta dash im really late

Sorry if i have missed anyone out . Leading this thread is a full time job.:)
Have a fab day xx


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhh muncho u star! :~) its a nissan note, only 3 yrs old ... its our family car :D so come on bean... and i shall give up chocolate as of today, its a big vice xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi, in a more positive light, im going to "take on" a healthier lifestyle to make a great nesting ground for my bean!


----------



## sonyabazonya

darn the siggy isnt working for me lol


----------



## Rogue

Titi said:


> Muncho your letter is the best! I swear I would actually give up EVERYTHING if I knew for sure I could get a sticky BFP.
> 
> BTW-your candy over there sounds amazing. Rogue what are rainbow drops and floss? I am so jealous-we have nothing good here!

Hey Titi and Premont!!! had to respond to this as talking about sweets seems to be the only way i can keep going - i can not believe how hard it is to give up sweets, i didn't realise just how much i ate them!!!lol! given how much i eat(used to eat) you would think that i am massive, but i'm only a size 10uk! Anyways, after Muncho's v inspirational story (thanks Muncho - and i am so pleased to hear that your sister was ok) i have renewed strength to give up and sat watching my OH gorge himselfon chocolate limes (hardboiled lime sweets with chocolate centres), so anyway my fave sweeties as follows: 
Candy Floss - yep just like cotton candy, my fave flavours are the blue one and yellow ones..
Rainbow drops - puffs of brightly coloured rice in a sugar coating - Amzing!!
Sherbert dib dabs - sherbert in a tube with a liquorice stick to dip in and then eat...hmmmmm
Lips n Teeth - jelly strawberry lips and foam sweetie teeth
Rhubarb & Custards - as the name would suggest flavoured hardboiled sweets
O and the list could go on forever - i LOVE sweets!!! lol!!!:kiss:

So anyway, OV dates are getting closer and i am putting OH off and saying that he should save his strength....to be honest, last cycle i was fairly relaxed about things but this time i am feeling the pressure a little - anyone else ever feel a little pressured to perform?lol! i started to temp this morning, however i temped after i cooled off from the shower so don't think that counts??

How is everyone else doing with their lent style sacrifices for their BFPs...??? Titi - i have a lovely bottle of pink champers in my cupboard....just to tease you....lolol!Joking! i'm saving it to wet the babys head so to speak...

Have a fabulous day ladies. Lv R-x-


----------



## Rogue

GossipGirly said:


> ahhh muncho u star! :~) its a nissan note, only 3 yrs old ... its our family car :D so come on bean... and i shall give up chocolate as of today, its a big vice xxxx

yay!!! you have Sig!!! Sonya, look for Muncho's response to GossipGirly and use that link - it seems to work best.....R-X-


----------



## sonyabazonya

there we go thanks! so where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## muncho

hiya everyone:

Sonya ~ gald you got your sig working - have updated the 1st page for you...

GG ~ Chocolate..hmm will update

Rogue ~ When you give things up, you think about them more.!! I was with a custoner and he bought me a hot chocolate That was fine until he gave it too me and asked for extra CREAM!!!! I gave up cream caked rememeber, so to be polite i had a bit ( it was rude not to) and then i took off the rest...ha ha


Re: Ov im due next week, but sadly girls i think im going to be out this month as i have been told that you have to wait 2 weeks after a LAP!!!!! so i thought i may look inot home insemination....is that taking it a bit too far? i dont want to miss out another month

Well girls, i have a great feeling for TT's this month. I cnat wiat to start hearing all the symptoms, news and of course BFP's!!!


xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I dont think thats taking it too far at all!! I also think im out because my HSG is for the 23rd, that would make me cd 14, and i usually ovulate before then.. oh well


----------



## LauraLy

muncho said:


> Ok girls ....listen i have added a bit of humour to tinsel tots.
> 
> I believe in cosmic ordering...basically you write down what you want and you ask the 'universe' for it. I have been doing this for years and its always worked. I have only just added ttc in my little black book.
> 
> Anyway i have edited page 1, a bit of humour. If you want me to add anything let me know
> 
> lets enjoy this process withlots of fun and pma along the way
> 
> look forward to hearing from you xxxx

Hi Muncho!
As a new team member I think that it's only fair that I participate! :thumbup:
If I get my :bfp: for Christmas...I will not ask or ONE OTHER thing! :nope: not one...thats it. And until then, I promise to give up soda...even my diet soda! This is coming from a girl who drinks it EVERY day...and I promise- not one drop of soda in exchange for my :bfp:!!!!
Thanks! Laura :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## muncho

sonya _ you are right, ill have a quick look in the net and see what i can find...will you able to do the same. Bum isnt it

ill be back...


----------



## sonyabazonya

i could, but the HSG would just flush my egg out wouldnt it?


----------



## muncho

LauraLy said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls ....listen i have added a bit of humour to tinsel tots.
> 
> I believe in cosmic ordering...basically you write down what you want and you ask the 'universe' for it. I have been doing this for years and its always worked. I have only just added ttc in my little black book.
> 
> Anyway i have edited page 1, a bit of humour. If you want me to add anything let me know
> 
> lets enjoy this process withlots of fun and pma along the way
> 
> look forward to hearing from you xxxx
> 
> Hi Muncho!
> As a new team member I think that it's only fair that I participate! :thumbup:
> If I get my :bfp: for Christmas...I will not ask or ONE OTHER thing! :nope: not one...thats it. And until then, I promise to give up soda...even my diet soda! This is coming from a girl who drinks it EVERY day...and I promise- not one drop of soda in exchange for my :bfp:!!!!
> Thanks! Laura :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Laura: of course you should participate, you are a member of TT's!!
i have updated

WOW girls we really are committing ourseves here arent we....WELL DONE ( i feel like a teacher) You all get 2 gold stars xx


----------



## LauraLy

muncho said:


> Dee ~ if you go to page 4 ( i think there are details on how you can get the Tinsel Tots signature
> 
> Laura~ Welcome , you too can get the signature from page 4/5
> 
> GG~ Your new car , im jealous what is it?
> re; the sig , follow the instructions from Rogue but for me it only worked when i did it this way
> 
> https://img701
> .mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif
> 
> Exactly like that...just copy and paste the above as it is and see of it works...
> 
> 
> Sorry if i have missed anyone out . Leading this thread is a full time job.:)
> Have a fab day xx

Hey Muncho....Thanks for the welcome! And I got my signature to work- looks great! Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## muncho

sonyabazonya said:


> i could, but the HSG would just flush my egg out wouldnt it?

yes i suppose you would need to go the HSG first...hmmm thats a shame
but i ahve read that alot of people get BFP after HSG becuase it clears everything out...fingers crossed xx


----------



## charmed

hi ya just wanted to say good luck, i will be checking up on everyone. see how get on...
fingers crossed for you xxxx
keep up the pma, mucho u brill sad u not with rest bonfires but least u having treatment
love ya girlies xx


----------



## charmed

sonyabazonya said:


> i could, but the HSG would just flush my egg out wouldnt it?

yay u joined sonya, enjoy the support xxx


----------



## muncho

ok the Artificial Insemination AI Kit is about £12 

GIRLS WHAT SHOULD I DO???????????? i can image me lieing on my bed with a syringe up my f***y ( didnt know what to call it) how romantic :)


----------



## sonyabazonya

why dont you make it a romantic occasion?? get oh to do it with you?? or will that freak him out, drink a glass of wine light candles then put on a good movie after:thumbup:


----------



## muncho

i wasnt planning on doing it myself....oh def will have to do it. But yes you are right lets have some raomance and then when i went my BFP and my tinsel tot becomes an adult..ill say ' sweetie you know me and your father had to insert the sperm into my vagina so we could have you ':) very romantic :)
think i will get it...thanks Sonya


----------



## Titi

hello my B&B BFF's!

Lets just say it is a good thing I live in the states where we have rotten, boring candy because I too would have a sugar addiction if I lived there with you Rogue! yummmmm!!
About the only thing nice where I live is the beautiful palm tree beaches-that's all.

Well 6DPO and deciding that 6-12 DPO is the 2nd worst part of whole cycle (after 1st day of AF) as I am obsessively checking for implantation symptoms. See a dip today in my temp but it has already dipped once since OV so don't think that means anything. sigh. :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

muncho said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Hey,
> 
> Can I join? I gave up refined carbs and sugar, does that count?
> 
> Hi Dee7509
> 
> Welcome and of course refined sugar counts..its a hard one!! ill update it.
> tell us a bit about where you are in your cycle
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hi All,

Just updated the signature. My first team, YAY, thanks for having me! A bit about me: Started TTC in March of last year, took a break August - October and now I'm 5 dpo and so excited to test but I'm waiting until the 21st/ 22nd!

I was diagnosed with mild PCOS earlier this year and so I've embarked on an eating healthy diet (hence the no sugar or refined carbs). I've also been prescribed clomid but am afraid of the side effects so I haven't taken it yet!


----------



## muncho

Welcome DEE 

i have heard of some good success with clomid although i think it can dry you up:(

fingers crossed for your 2ww - only a week left before you test - seems like ages away i suppose xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi mucho... the only thing with the artificial insemination dont they tell you not to have sex because of infection as they scrape some of the lining away? I think insemination will have to same outcome... If thats wrong im sorry :)

Im on a half day today and loaaaads of housework to do :( xxx


----------



## muncho

GossipGirly said:


> Hi mucho... the only thing with the artificial insemination dont they tell you not to have sex because of infection as they scrape some of the lining away? I think insemination will have to same outcome... If thats wrong im sorry :)
> 
> Im on a half day today and loaaaads of housework to do :( xxx

hmm very good point, thanks did not think about that..pooo!


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry hunny xxx


----------



## scarlett83

Can I join? Am just waiting for AF to show in the next couple of days and then will be ready to start trying :happydance:


----------



## muncho

scarlett83 said:


> Can I join? Am just waiting for AF to show in the next couple of days and then will be ready to start trying :happydance:

Welcome Scarlett

Hope AF does not come :)

If you want go to the 1st page and have a read and let me know if you wnat me to add anything

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, I am over here now, want to stay with you girls until you get the BFP's but not sure if I should be. The nurses told me to wait for 2 cycles before trying, just to give my lining chance build up etc. Also not sure what the cycles will be like, I am pretty regular, so hoping will get back to norm asap. I should be due my 2 cycles in Dec though if i go back to normal days. Will see how I am after 1st cycle. Also me and OH have said laid back approach to this especially WHEN i do get the next BFP. Going to tip toe lightly on this one.

But as a late starter I would also gladly give up my precious KFC, roast beef monster munch and chocolate if it gets me a healthy pregnancy soon as lol.

Lets get the PMA raised for the festive period, and have santa bring extra babydust to us all. x x x x x x


----------



## Premomt

Titi said:


> hello my B&B BFF's!
> 
> Lets just say it is a good thing I live in the states where we have rotten, boring candy because I too would have a sugar addiction if I lived there with you Rogue! yummmmm!!
> About the only thing nice where I live is the beautiful palm tree beaches-that's all.

I agree! If we had such yummy things as she listed I would be a whale!
We americans are addicted to Chocolate. Chocolate anything! And Gummy stuff... Worms, bears, sour patch kids... We even have chocolate covered gummy bears :dohh:
I've got to go check out page one to see what I need to give up....


----------



## muncho

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Girls, I am over here now, want to stay with you girls until you get the BFP's but not sure if I should be. The nurses told me to wait for 2 cycles before trying, just to give my lining chance build up etc. Also not sure what the cycles will be like, I am pretty regular, so hoping will get back to norm asap. I should be due my 2 cycles in Dec though if i go back to normal days. Will see how I am after 1st cycle. Also me and OH have said laid back approach to this especially WHEN i do get the next BFP. Going to tip toe lightly on this one.
> 
> But as a late starter I would also gladly give up my precious KFC, roast beef monster munch and chocolate if it gets me a healthy pregnancy soon as lol.
> 
> Lets get the PMA raised for the festive period, and have santa bring extra babydust to us all. x x x x x x

Welcome finally!!

shame about the waiting game. Dont know what to say about that as i dont have any experience but we are glad to have you xxx


----------



## scarlett83

muncho said:


> scarlett83 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Am just waiting for AF to show in the next couple of days and then will be ready to start trying :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Scarlett
> 
> Hope AF does not come :)
> 
> If you want go to the 1st page and have a read and let me know if you wnat me to add anything
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you! I'm going to give up alcohol and try and eat healthier!


----------



## Premomt

I resolve to get our finances in order for a BFP. No more eating out, no more spending friviously. And even after we get our :bfp: we will keep on the straight and narrow. I promise!!!!:flower:


----------



## babytots

wow this thread moves to quickly i get all my motherly duties out of the way and theres to much to catch up on:dohh:

i must remember to take a 5 min :coffee: break and put my feet up to catch up before i take my daughter to nursery.

welcome to all the new ladies who have joined lovely to have you onboard and heres hoping we have lots of :bfp: from everyone.

not much to report from me cd4 now af has turned to light spotting and now just wanting december to hurry up so i can ov and get my bfp :D am going to put my all into this month depending on when i ov i could be due on my birthday so i am determined to get that bfp and a baby for my birthday :D x

p.s i am now craving rainbow drops i love them!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

muncho said:


> Welcome DEE
> 
> i have heard of some good success with clomid although i think it can dry you up:(
> 
> fingers crossed for your 2ww - only a week left before you test - seems like ages away i suppose xx

Yes, it does seem like forever and ever! I've been looking at other posts on clomid and am concerned that it changes ovulation dates for some people and because timing is crucial for us (OH is away alot) I won't want to miss the big day!


----------



## scarlett83

I'm trying to get the nice sparkly signatures, I don't think i'm doing it right though. I'm copying the link with no gaps and all i get is a box with a red cross in it, am I doing something wrong?:sad1:


----------



## abster

Finally abster's got it! Everyone's moved over to Tinsel Tots!! Thought the November thread had gone quiet... Didn't even click when Muncho sent me an invite :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
Better late than never! 
I'm 4dpo and cd22 so should be expecting the hag next week. My cycles til now have been 25-31 days, but thi sis the first cycle I've been taking B-100, so I've ovulated later and am hoping my LP will be longer too. Would certainly help with the :bfp: Can't tell you when I'll be testing as I don't test til I'm overdue.. I also get no pre-hag symptoms since having #1 so I get no notice either (I also don't get cramps any more, so there's no way O can claim it's a bad thing). 

How do I get the Tinsel Tots logo (I noticed the wrong spelling when I was reading through posts just now rogue - see! I do pick up on some things! :rofl: )
How do I add a link to my journal to my signature?
How do I get notifications of replies to threads I'm subscribed to?
When am I going to shut up?!
Now.
Abi x

:dust: to all!


----------



## Titi

babytots said:


> wow this thread moves to quickly i get all my motherly duties out of the way and theres to much to catch up on:dohh:
> 
> i must remember to take a 5 min :coffee: break and put my feet up to catch up before i take my daughter to nursery.
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies who have joined lovely to have you onboard and heres hoping we have lots of :bfp: from everyone.
> 
> not much to report from me cd4 now af has turned to light spotting and now just wanting december to hurry up so i can ov and get my bfp :D am going to put my all into this month depending on when i ov i could be due on my birthday so i am determined to get that bfp and a baby for my birthday :D x
> 
> p.s i am now craving rainbow drops i love them!!!!

Hey Babytots-
I gave it my ALL this month too-for a birthday baby. My BD is 11/30 will be 34. How about you?


----------



## muncho

Scarlett, go to pages 8/9/10 theres a bit where i tell someone how i did it, coz i had the same problem..

babytots , i know what you mean by the thread moving so quickly, it takes ages catching up if you havent been around during the day...its a full time job...

Dee, dont know much about clomid, i may be going on it, so it will be interesting to see how you get on. hopefully it wont make too many changes and its a pain if Oh isnt around -like yours. SO ANNOYING!!

abster...duhhhh welcome. maybe the old bonfire thread and this was a bit confusing..anyway you are hear now. Read above for how you can get the sig..dont know the answer to the subscription thing..

ANYMORE questions??? only joking..

Im cd 6 and im having a bit of CM is this normal, i cant remember ??


----------



## scarlett83

Thank you Muncho, but I still can't get it to work lol. I've tried both ways now with no luck.


----------



## Dee7509

Scarlett83, did you try page 4? There's a link there that worked for me.


----------



## Dee7509

Muncho, is it EWCM?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for the invite Muncho! I joined this site today but we've been ttc for 4-5 months.

I'm still quite new to the charts etc but I believe I'm at my most fertile about now but my husband is away so hey ho. I've had cramps over the last few days so I'm not sure what that is all about as I don't think I've ovulated yet.

I'm hoping for a Christmas BFP.

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## muncho

Dee7509 said:


> Muncho, is it EWCM?

nah its kinda dry white? too early for Ov. Infact no point in even BD as i guess any sperm will be flushed away on friday during the lap :(


----------



## muncho

Welcome fish &chips ( hmm could do with some now actually...

bum about dh being away...such a small window of opportunity.
You will find everyone on here very friendly and helpful..

if you would like the tinsel tots sig go to page 4 and follow the instructions

Also read page 1 and let me know if you would like me to add anything

Yipppeeeeeee more members....x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Muncho. I know, especially as he was away last month as well. Hey ho.

Oooh a sign! Will have a look. How exciting. If you could add that I promise to do more exercise on page 1 that would be great, thanks.

I've already found the ladies on here very helpful. There is so much to learn!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Think I should have the tinsel tots sign now..


----------



## kalou1972

Just realised....i treally need tinsel tots in my life .!!!!! Sign me up !! ( how do i do it??????)xxxx


----------



## Dee7509

Muncho: nah its kinda dry white? too early for Ov. Infact no point in even BD as i guess any sperm will be flushed away on friday during the lap :([/QUOTE]


So I think it goes like this:
Menstruation--> Sticky-->Creamy-->Eggwhite-->Dry or Sticky->Menstruation

Fish&Chips, I've missed a number of opportunities because OH is away too!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi kalou1972! You've already joined so welcome.

Dee - We'll just have to make sure they make up for it! x


----------



## Rogue

Evenin All.....how is everyone?? All had a good day?? Mine has been dire...Boooo....feeling down in the dumps and work pressures annoying me, can't even have any sweeties!!! i think that the only thing that will cheer me up is if BabyTots has some rainbow drops on my behalf!!!lol!!!! And had to chuckle to myself about the chocolate covered gummy bears premont!!! what a crime to sweets!!!LOL!!

So yeah, starting to feel much better now im home and have read through everyone's post - Muncho i can understand that it must be like full time work.....we are moving so quick and lots of lovely new ladies joining!! Maybe we can pay you in cream cakes after you get your BFP! Ah, and thanks for the virtual slap - i def needed it!!lol!!!

have been drinking copious amounts of that nasty grapfruit juice and i still have NO cm ??? thnk its a bit weird cos i am sure that it wasn't like this last month and i'm supposed to be in fertile stage on sat.....question for anyobdy: some ppl say that you don't ovulate every month, are their signs prior that would indicate you're not going to ov???

Also a question for us to think about which i think was mentioned in Bonfire Babies or maybe somewhere else in BnB......How are we gonna tell our OH's when we get our BFPs????

Have a fun evening, off to make dinner for the boy. Lv. R -x-

ps Kalou - loved your entrace!!! check out Muncho's page 1 and then paste the sig onto your profile...et voila, sorted!! Team Tinsel Tots!! Whoop!!!


----------



## scarlett83

Woo hoo it worked!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Rogue, I've been having the same cm issues but have found that it's probably as I regularly take antihistamines. I'll be interested to hear if it could be related to not ovulating.


----------



## Titi

Hi Rogue
I had OV pains this month, a positive surge and the OV temps but sticky and EWCM never made an entrance. Just 1 or 2 days of creamy...then just REALLY watery for a LONG time and now back to creamy again (dontcha just love the things we talk about???). Anyhow sure I ovulated but wonder if the cm is why I haven't gotten a bfp yet. I am haven't checked cm before this month and although I'm sure I've seen ewcm at some point I don't recall anything like that recently.
This cycle I tried Robitusson-I heard it could help thin mucus to get pregnant and I did it for my whole fertile time and wonder if that is why it was so watery. 
HOPEFULLY I will be done charting this month with a BFP but if not I will skip Robitusson and try the Grapefruit Juice next cycle and report what happens.
I think Muncho told me I could use ACTUAL egg white but niether myself nor DH wants to resort to this at this time, lol.


----------



## GossipGirly

muncho im getting it too im im cd 8 been getting it for couple of days think its just my body gearing up again for O as clear blue moniter hasnt detected anything xxx

rouge what makes u think u will be in fertile stage on sat? your cycle is 30 days so u will prob be in fertile stage a bit later... eee ur my exact cycle day and cycle length we really r good buddies and if we get our bfp's this month we will have same dd !!
its stillp early days stop over-analysing your cm and give the g/fruit juice a chance lol!

Doctor says he thinks it wasnt likely I O last month cos I was sick and bloods show low progesterone but I had symtpms of O 

did u also know ur body can get ready for O and then change its mind and then maybe do the same thing a bit later and O xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've done a bit of research and I've heard you can use real egg whites! Not sure about that idea though!


----------



## GossipGirly

ergh no thanks lol, that cant be true haha x


----------



## Fish&Chips

If you get a bit carried away with the baby making you might end up with a meringue in the oven instead of a bun!!! lol!


----------



## GossipGirly

hahahaha!!! I just laughed out loud, oh looked at me like im a fool x


----------



## Fish&Chips

He he!!!


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies, 
I'm not sure if you have been introduced to the website Fertility Friend or not, but it is a fab web site for TTCers who are just starting charting. It gives wonderful info about OV, CM and lots of ttc related stuff. I highly suggest checking it out!

_Hi Girls, I am over here now, want to stay with you girls until you get the BFP's but not sure if I should be. The nurses told me to wait for 2 cycles before trying, just to give my lining chance build up etc. Also not sure what the cycles will be like, I am pretty regular, so hoping will get back to norm asap. I should be due my 2 cycles in Dec though if i go back to normal days. Will see how I am after 1st cycle. Also me and OH have said laid back approach to this especially WHEN i do get the next BFP. Going to tip toe lightly on this one._
KittyKat~ Have you had a MC? 

_Welcome Premont!!! i find the temp thing a little confusing, being only on my 2nd cycle (and last one as i and the rest of us will get our Tinsel Tot!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!heheee) i haven't charted temps before just CM, may start charting tomorrow as have the right thermometer now (i think??) what am i looking for? i'm guessing peaks in temp? 
_
Rogue~ FF will really help explain what to look for for OV. With Temping, you only know you've ov'd AFTER it's happened. You will see a dip, and then a consistant rise for 3 or more days in your temps. So it's good to do to see how regular you are with OV, find out your LP length, and make sure your progesterone levels are where they should be after OV.

I charted for many cycles, so I know I usually OV between CD10-14 and have a LP of about 13 days. Though I do have a good rise in my temps, my lp was seeming to get shorter as I started spotting about 5 days before AF was due. So I got put on progesterone. Hopefully it will work!


----------



## abster

Yay! Finally managed to copy and paste tinsel tots into my sig! Only several blundering failures...
Oh I'm making myself look wonderful, I know. 
Abi x


----------



## Rogue

GossipGirly said:


> muncho im getting it too im im cd 8 been getting it for couple of days think its just my body gearing up again for O as clear blue moniter hasnt detected anything xxx
> 
> rouge what makes u think u will be in fertile stage on sat? your cycle is 30 days so u will prob be in fertile stage a bit later... eee ur my exact cycle day and cycle length we really r good buddies and if we get our bfp's this month we will have same dd !!
> its stillp early days stop over-analysing your cm and give the g/fruit juice a chance lol!
> 
> Doctor says he thinks it wasnt likely I O last month cos I was sick and bloods show low progesterone but I had symtpms of O
> 
> did u also know ur body can get ready for O and then change its mind and then maybe do the same thing a bit later and O xxxx

Hey GG!!!! I know i no!! i am getting a little confused, my ticker thing says one thing but then when i use the OV calc i found on the net it was telling me from 14th - it tells me fertile window between 14-19th to get busy in the bedroom.....??? isn't this right?? me thinks that you may have to put me straight honey....lolol! i can't even temp right....temp'd after a shower this am. Doh!:dohh: TBH i guess i shouldn't even me doing any of this charting as last month i was harping on about listening to ones own body etc etc....now i am a little more desperate and trying anything!!! so, dare i ask...when are we fertile then??? :rofl: let me know buddy :friends: cos i don't want to miss it this time...........

AND have to say what has cheered me up the most today and probably for the rest of the week is:
OH: What you doin?
Me: (cracking egg behind him) ahhh don't worry darling just opening this bottle of lube i got from Anne Summers....its not as sticky as the last one....

LOLOL! Love it!! Titi, so true the things we talk about.....and you know what makes me giggle even more, is that if i don't get my BFP this month i might actually try it......(ahahaa, lets see if anyone remembers that.....lol!) Ahhh, too much laughing at the laptop....trying to get some shopping done, need a new outfit for fri! eeek! have no clue what to buy....


----------



## Premomt

hahhaaa Meringues!!! SICK!
But yes it is true- Egg whites are the best replacement as they are completley protien. Dont think I'd dare, but some ladies have...


----------



## abster

Hey Muncho,
I'm a potato fiend and sometimes just cant help myself if there are crisps in the house. I pledge not to go to the chip shop and not to have any more than one packet of crisps a day. 
That good enough? 
Love your opening bits on p 1!
Abi x


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Girlies back from my work trip!!! Been to Liverpool - it was so different to what I expected - shopping is amazing!

God its taken me ages to read all the posts and catch up!

I'm cd3 waiting for witch to piss off so I can BD like theres no tomorrow!

So excited about my sparkly sig - Mucho love pg1, for my BFP I am giving up alcohol, and will try my hardest to only drink decaff, only have chocolate once a week and will sell my motorbike!

Fingers crossed for all of us - I will def help kick some ass if we dont get it this month!

x x x


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Ladies!

My DH and I just bought opk's. I've never used them before and wondered if anyone had experience? I've been off bcp since January and still my cycle can vary in length from 26-30 days. So, when should I start testing with them? I'm only cd4...my af is just now starting to slow and turn to spotting so I'd figure I have a few days before I should start testing- don't you think???:shrug:

Oh, and on a side note...we had a department meeting today- probably close to 250 people... and I SWEAR that at least half the women under the age of 50 were pregnant and showing! :wacko: (and since I'm a teacher most of my co-workers are women- so that was a lot of women!!!) Why is it that when you start trying to get something- and want it SOOO bad- it feels like EVERYONE around you has it but you :dohh: OK- just needed to get that off of my chest and move on! :winkwink: Thanks for listening! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Premomt, yeah had a mc this week. So having to wait a short time before we can actively try again. But don't want leave this group of girls x


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Laura

I've not used opk's so i cant help with that im afraid.

I see pregnant women EVERYWHERE! at least 3 a day and i find myself staring at them! They must think im a right weirdo!!!

Mucho i would give up all my xmas presents for BFP too!


----------



## GossipGirly

i used them last month... depending on which ones they are they are ok but I found them quite difficult to read as my line wasnt darker but just got dark then went light, but doc reckons my body didnt O it just geared up for O so the opk's detected the surge but didnt O so u have to look out for other signs for example the white discharge, sore breasts pain if u have it and if you temp a temperature rise .. so everything together should give u a better idea xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Laur-
I've used OPK's for quite a few cycles now, IC's not store bought ones. Do you have any idea when you ovulate at all or how long your LP (leuteal phase- DPO) usually is? If not, I would suggest start testing around the "normal" ov day (cd 14) give or take a day. And dont stress out if you don't catch it on a stick, many gals have a very short surge and some don't see it only for a day.
Make sure you test at the same time each afternoon, after holding your pee for 2-3 hours without drinking much. this gives u a more concentrated specimine to sample from. Cheers!


----------



## LauraLy

Premomt said:


> Laur-
> I've used OPK's for quite a few cycles now, IC's not store bought ones. Do you have any idea when you ovulate at all or how long your LP (leuteal phase- DPO) usually is? If not, I would suggest start testing around the "normal" ov day (cd 14) give or take a day. And dont stress out if you don't catch it on a stick, many gals have a very short surge and some don't see it only for a day.
> Make sure you test at the same time each afternoon, after holding your pee for 2-3 hours without drinking much. this gives u a more concentrated specimine to sample from. Cheers!

Oh...ok. Yeah, I heard to test in the afternoon. With my job that will actually be easier for me...my mornings are quite hectic. I bought First Response opk's. It seems like I usually ov around cd16...so a 14 day lp- give or take a few off cycles. I usually get the ewcm and some cramping...but since we haven't gotten our bfp yet :shrug:, I thought that I might try opk to see if what I think is ov is right :winkwink: I don't temp- b/c I heard you need to do it first thing in the morning before you get up- and I get up to pee at least 2times a night... do you think I could still temp or would it give me an inaccurate reading since I'm up a lot at night?

Thanks ladies for all your help! I love being part of a team!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## babytots

Titi said:


> Hey Babytots-
> I gave it my ALL this month too-for a birthday baby. My BD is 11/30 will be 34. How about you?

my birthday is on the 21st august and i'll be dare i say it ahem 24 so yes i am a young un lol. my egg and dfs sperm wont know whats hit them come ov day lol. if i get pg going by a normal cycle i would be due the 27th so hoping to ov 6 days earlier please please please body! 

right off to catch up with everyone again before heading to bed. x


----------



## babytots

ok so catching up.

welcome to scarlett83,fishandchips and kalu1972. hope you are are all well.

rogue- if i could get my hands on some rainbow drops i could quite happily eat them on your behalf but i won't well because thats just not fair on you so i'll abstain from searching the local shop high and low for some.

i agree with gossip girly if you have a 30 day cycle you should expect ovulate between cd14-19 depending on your luteal phase. keep at it with the grapefruit juice and hopefully you will see some fertile cm soon.

as for how i am going to tell my partner we have our bfp i havent a clue infact i am scared to tell him. this is our last chance at ttc if we lose another then thats it our baby making days will be over and i am scared by telling him it will jinx things. maybe once i have a 6 week scan and i know all is ok i will tell him. it will be nearly xmas if i did get pg and had my first scan so might encorperate it into a xmas present i.e a scan pic snowglobe or something.

titi and fishandchips are right you can use egg whites as a replacement for ewcm. certainly wont go down that route myself but i have used pre-seed which is good stuff. 

rofl at the meringue comment that had me in stitches as did rogue reciting what she said to oh!!!! 

premont- i have used fertility friend since i started ttc my youngest in 2005 its fab! even use it for when i arent ttc just to keep an eye on my cycles and the lengths of them. to do your temps you need to take it as soon as you open your eyes dont move or anything just reach out for your thermometer and take it. try and take it at the same time each day too as this will be more accurate.

if your temps start to dip around the time you would think you would ov it would be wise to :sex: you have to remember though with fertility friend it wont show you that you have ov'd until 3 days later as soon as it has 3 high consecutive temps it will then let you know when you have ov'd so its always wise to have a back up i.e look out for fertile cm or use opks. good luck with the temping i took a month off last month in the hope it would stop me stressing over ov when i relaised it wasnt my temps but my opks that were stressing me. 

angelblue- glad you had a nice time in london hope the old hag leaves you alone soon mine has just about gone just very light spotting now. good luck for this cycle hunni!!! 

lauraly- welcome hunni. i would start testing with opks from about cd 10 to cover all bases especially if you sometimes have 26 day cycles (most women have 14 day lps which would mean you cold as early as cd12). sorry to hear half the staff where you work are pg and showing nothing like rubbing your face in it when ttc. i notice too when i am wanting to get pg thr amount of bumps and babies that are around i get so envious :hissy: it will be our turn soon though. good luck for this cycle hunni.

right lovely ladies shall catch you all tomorow i'll be sure to get on more to keep up with you all :D x


----------



## La_La79

Hi girls, tried to join a dead thread :dohh: so the lovely premont sent me over here. :hugs: On cycle 1 after a break (5 months), got married in the mean time and hoping for a Leo (as in the star sign kind) :happydance:
I have really enjoyed reading through this thread, great team, and I would love to join! 

PS Does anyone know a short cut way to checking what threads you're on, or do you just need to remember where you've posted?


----------



## Premomt

LauraLy said:


> Premomt said:
> 
> 
> Laur-
> I've used OPK's for quite a few cycles now, IC's not store bought ones. Do you have any idea when you ovulate at all or how long your LP (leuteal phase- DPO) usually is? If not, I would suggest start testing around the "normal" ov day (cd 14) give or take a day. And dont stress out if you don't catch it on a stick, many gals have a very short surge and some don't see it only for a day.
> Make sure you test at the same time each afternoon, after holding your pee for 2-3 hours without drinking much. this gives u a more concentrated specimine to sample from. Cheers!
> 
> Oh...ok. Yeah, I heard to test in the afternoon. With my job that will actually be easier for me...my mornings are quite hectic. I bought First Response opk's. It seems like I usually ov around cd16...so a 14 day lp- give or take a few off cycles. I usually get the ewcm and some cramping...but since we haven't gotten our bfp yet :shrug:, I thought that I might try opk to see if what I think is ov is right :winkwink: I don't temp- b/c I heard you need to do it first thing in the morning before you get up- and I get up to pee at least 2times a night... do you think I could still temp or would it give me an inaccurate reading since I'm up a lot at night?
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your help! I love being part of a team!:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

I get up to pee a few times a night also, and most times right before my temp time. Usually it doesn't afftect it much :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> If you get a bit carried away with the baby making you might end up with a meringue in the oven instead of a bun!!! lol!

ha ha ha ! LOL!!!!


----------



## Titi

babytots said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Babytots-
> I gave it my ALL this month too-for a birthday baby. My BD is 11/30 will be 34. How about you?
> 
> my birthday is on the 21st august and i'll be dare i say it ahem 24 so yes i am a young un lol. my egg and dfs sperm wont know whats hit them come ov day lol. if i get pg going by a normal cycle i would be due the 27th so hoping to ov 6 days earlier please please please body!
> 
> right off to catch up with everyone again before heading to bed. xClick to expand...

ahhhhhhh I get it you want a baby for your birthday! I guess b/c my birthday is coming up I got confused, as I guess I mean I want a bean or a bfp for mine!!!! Lucky young un you!!! I WISH hubby & I were ten years younger starting.........we are late bloomers. 

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babybound

La_La79 said:


> Hi girls, tried to join a dead thread :dohh: so the lovely premont sent me over here. :hugs: On cycle 1 after a break (5 months), got married in the mean time and hoping for a Leo (as in the star sign kind) :happydance:
> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread, great team, and I would love to join!
> 
> PS Does anyone know a short cut way to checking what threads you're on, or do you just need to remember where you've posted?

when you find a thread you wanna keep your eye on an make it easier to go back to when your on that thread theres a "thread tool" at the top of it. click there an it'll have a "subscribe to this thread" option, click there. then when you wanna go back to that thread click "quick links" at the top of the page an select "view subscribed threads" then jus find the one you want outa that list.


----------



## Premomt

La_La79 said:


> Hi girls, tried to join a dead thread :dohh: so the lovely premont sent me over here. :hugs: On cycle 1 after a break (5 months), got married in the mean time and hoping for a Leo (as in the star sign kind) :happydance:
> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread, great team, and I would love to join!
> 
> PS Does anyone know a short cut way to checking what threads you're on, or do you just need to remember where you've posted?

You can check your CP. Haha no really its your Control Pannel. Upper left corner of your screen.


----------



## babybound

so how is all of you lovely ladies tonight? && is anyone towards the beginning of their cycle?


----------



## muncho

Ladies.... so many posts since last night. I LOVE IT!!

ok ill try to remember everything: 

firstly welcome to LA-La79 and Kaoula! if you want to go an dread page 1, let me know if you want me to add anything..

Abster and Angel blue ~ page 1 updated

Laura K. i tried the opk kit but never got a +, so last week i tried the clear blu dig iwth a smiley AND the sticks. I got a + on the smiley face and a - on the stick. alst month i think i had a chemical preg... so i will only use the smiley faces from now


Titi ( i think) you can use egg white , it wasnt me that mentioned it but i have heard some women try it. Some how it does not seem right! 

Re: CM and how to increase.. try EPO from af till Ov then STOP. Grapefruit juice - apparently it has to be 100% concentrated. I got mine from M&S. Its working me. Also citrus fruits help with CM. I have a tangerine with brekkie every am..

Ho would i tell OH...he is mad about Arsenal...i thought i culd buy him a baby arsenal strip... if i can wait till he gets hom efrom work!

Im going to give my best mate a card...asking her if she will organise my baby shower!!


FINALLY... i saw a thread yesterday on OV watches. They are about $99 and seem V good. i read the reviews on Amazon and most people gave it 5 stars .Its not good if you have irregular cycles..anyone used it. Thinks it more common in the states

Thats IT...think i have caught up with everyone , apologies if i have missed anything/anyone out

Have a brill day xx


----------



## muncho

babybound ~ you are up in the middle of the night, do you work shifts or are you a bad sleeper like me?


----------



## babybound

muncho said:


> babybound ~ you are up in the middle of the night, do you work shifts or are you a bad sleeper like me?



i'm an awful sleeper. lol. can't sleep during the week cause i'm all alone. darn OH's schedule!


----------



## abster

i'm an awful sleeper. lol. can't sleep during the week cause i'm all alone. darn OH's schedule![/QUOTE]

I keep meaning to tell you I love your avatar. Did you do it yourself?
Do you find you sleep better after bd-ing? I find I do - happy sleeping at the weekend!
Abi x


----------



## babybound

abster said:


> i'm an awful sleeper. lol. can't sleep during the week cause i'm all alone. darn OH's schedule!

I keep meaning to tell you I love your avatar. Did you do it yourself?
Do you find you sleep better after bd-ing? I find I do - happy sleeping at the weekend!
Abi x[/QUOTE]


nopee i found it on photobucket but thanks, an yeahh i sleep better when my OH is around, an definelty after bding so i should get plenty of sleep in this weekend, i already told him he wasnt leavin the bedroom all weekend an he said "lettme guess, your gonna be fertile" an i was like i think so an his response was "gotta love babymaking days! ;)" haha.


----------



## MrsP

Morning ladies,

Room for one more?

So a bit about me, will be 26 on Monday, live with my husband for whom I have been with for 6 years. We have a DD who was one last Thursday and we have now decided that it is time to add to the Piggott family, although a little nervous.

I was previous on Cerazette but come off 7 weeks ago, had my first AF on 30th Oct, so should have OV'd yesterday. So since Monday I have been trying to pounce on DH at every opportunity. Although, he would like to be NTNP, but personally I find it hard to do that hen you know what your body is doing.

Yes BD'ing is always a pleasure, it some how seems that little better when trying for a LO!


----------



## babybound

MrsP said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Room for one more?
> 
> So a bit about me, will be 26 on Monday, live with my husband for whom I have been with for 6 years. We have a DD who was one last Thursday and we have now decided that it is time to add to the Piggott family, although a little nervous.
> 
> I was previous on Cerazette but come off 7 weeks ago, had my first AF on 30th Oct, so should have OV'd yesterday. So since Monday I have been trying to pounce on DH at every opportunity. Although, he would like to be NTNP, but personally I find it hard to do that hen you know what your body is doing.
> 
> Yes BD'ing is always a pleasure, it some how seems that little better when trying for a LO!


well goodmorningg. your LO in your avatar is beautiful! an congrats on deciding to add to your familyy. hopefully your journey to your :bfp: will be a short one. lots of :dust:!


----------



## lil_angel

HI Everyone

I dont know if i can join in here or not?

My Oh & I have been together for just over 2 and half years. Im 21 & he is 25. This is my first month trying, and im 6dpo today. Will be testing on 20th Nov.

Good Luck Everyone!

Lil x


----------



## babybound

lil_angel said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I dont know if i can join in here or not?
> 
> My Oh & I have been together for just over 2 and half years. Im 21 & he is 25. This is my first month trying, and im 6dpo today. Will be testing on 20th Nov.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> Lil x


hello! 
:dust: to you!
hope your ttc journey is a short onee.
goodluck on getting a bfp!


----------



## abster

lil_angel said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I dont know if i can join in here or not?
> 
> My Oh & I have been together for just over 2 and half years. Im 21 & he is 25. This is my first month trying, and im 6dpo today. Will be testing on 20th Nov.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> Lil x

Hi lil_angel, you're very welcome here! Hope you get your BFP very very soon!
Abi x


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks babybound & abster!

I hope im not here long either! Just waiting it out till 20th now to test. It feels like ages away! Just over a week to wait!! Please go fast!! :)

Lil x


----------



## babybound

the lovely two week wait. haha.
seems like time slows down during the 2ww.
i usually spend most of my waiting on here to pass the timee, it seems to be addicting. 
haha.

:)


----------



## Titi

Welcome MrsP & Lil Angel! :hug: Lil Angel I am due for AF (cross fingers I never see her though) on 20th!!!

Last night I had a momentarily weird pain around my left ovary-almost exactly like what I feel before I ovulate-coincidence? I was hoping it was implant pain but guess I wouldn't feel that in my ovary, lol and also probably too early.

Speaking of which-can anyone look at my chart? I am confused, as its my first month's chart. I thought temping wise Ovulation was the first temp drop counting back from 3 consectutive rises, but if that is the case then I OV on CD9 and FF has me OV on CD12.

What do you pros think??? I really appreciate the help on this. Maybe I am still TTC b/c I am not BD at right times.


----------



## babytots

welcome to mrsp and lil_angel hope your stay here with us is short and you get your bfps soon!!!

titi looking at your chart i think ff has got it right hunni. you dont always ov on a temp dip especially as your temps have rised slowly. you chart is looking fab hunni!!! i shall now be stalking it :D 

which reminds me now af has buggered off i'll have to remember to start my temps tomorow. 

hope everyone else is well. off to sort dinner out for me and the girls and then drop my eldest of nursery but i shall be back i am determined to keep up with you all from now on lol. x


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks for the welcomes Titi & babytots :)

Titi - Are you going to test on the 20th or after that? I want to test on the 20th (and think i will, im so impatience!) But relly i should wait a few more days after AF is due, if doesnt turn up!


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> Welcome MrsP & Lil Angel! :hug: Lil Angel I am due for AF (cross fingers I never see her though) on 20th!!!
> 
> Last night I had a momentarily weird pain around my left ovary-almost exactly like what I feel before I ovulate-coincidence? I was hoping it was implant pain but guess I wouldn't feel that in my ovary, lol and also probably too early.
> 
> Speaking of which-can anyone look at my chart? I am confused, as its my first month's chart. I thought temping wise Ovulation was the first temp drop counting back from 3 consectutive rises, but if that is the case then I OV on CD9 and FF has me OV on CD12.
> 
> What do you pros think??? I really appreciate the help on this. Maybe I am still TTC b/c I am not BD at right times.

Hiya Titi, looks to me like you ov'd on either cd12 or cd13. Like Babytots said, you had a slow rise so it tooka couple of days to get above your pre-ov temps - check out my current chart and you'll see the same kind of thing.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Can anybody tell me how to put a link to my journal in my signature please? I'm at a loss as to how to go about it.
Thanks, Abi x


----------



## angelmyky

hiya. :wave:

thank you so much for messaging me. i read in a earlier post that you wanted to know abit about that person so i thought id show abit of the background on me :D

well im 21 years old. im getting married on 12th November 2010 :happydance: im soooo excited. im not in the full motions of planning things until january.....thats when the stress begins i guess haha. me and my OH are currently looking for a new house but its very tough at the moment to get a place here. :( oh well we'll cope. :) we're in month 4 of properly TTC. i joined BnB 30th September this year because i was going through some weird changes. i thought i was pregnant. i went crazy with the symptom spotting and i ended up being 3 days late for AF. then the witch got me and i was soooo upset :( but thankfully my OH and some girls on here helped me think more clearly. i let the whole TTC/pregnancy thing get to me and i flipped out. i went insane at my fiance. i blamed him for letting me think positive (that i could be pregnant)....then as i was half-way through shouting at him i burst into tears and broke down in his arms. was a very emotional time. i nearly gave up TTC because i didnt want to go through all that emotion and stress again, but then when AF finished me and my OH decided to carry on but not worry so much this time. we thought it would be easier to not class it as TTC and just keep having :sex: haha. we slowed down on that too. we did it toooo much....2-3 times everyday is too much right??!! :blush: now we only DTD once a day or every other day. theres a better chance that we may have caught it this month but i keep feeling like "im out"....i dont know why though. ive never felt like that with the other months of TTC. i used to "feel" pregnant the other times. :wacko: strange.

a friend on here sent me a link to a website (www.countdowntopregnancy.com) where you track your symptoms from ovulation. it seems ok so i thought id give it a shot and im suprised at the amount of things ive clicked on. im not symptom spotting but you do wonder whether its a bug/illness you have or if its the beginning of pregnancy. fingers crossed that i'll become one of the "tinsel tot" mothers :D im so excited about trying. my sister has 3 beautiful girls (5yrs, 7yrs, nearly 9yrs) and i helped her out alot over the years so i know what to do haha. im just praying that it will be my time soon. i think i deserve to show my motherly love to my own child. im getting married, im searching for a house.....now all i need is a child to turn that house into a family home. id love nothing more than to be a mum :D my OH would make an amazing dad too. look at me getting cheesy :rofl:

well im rambling now :rofl: so im going to shhhh now but if you would like to know anything else (if i havent said enough already haha).....feel free to ask! :) also anyone who would like to add me as a friend on here then feel free....im also on facebook :) 

good luck all :dust: x

(oh by the way i am willing to give up fizzy pop and any other bad snacks for my tinsel tot :D i love my pepsi and foxs whipped creams.....going to miss them)


----------



## abster

Hi angelmyky and welcome! Hope you get your BFP very soon.
Abi x


----------



## sonyabazonya

wow so i was supposed to get my HSG on the 23rd, but thats too late i started my af before we predicted lol... so now im on the waiting list for the 17th, which would mean before ovulation so there is a very high chance that i will get a bfp this month woo woo!!!


----------



## Waterlily

Hi everyone! I am 25 years old and my husband is 28. Now that my career has started and I have been in it for a few years I feel as though we are ready to take the next step. The problem is that when I want to begin, I want it to happen now! My husband is more than happy practicing LOL. Thanks for the warm welcome to the board so far :)


----------



## abster

sonyabazonya said:


> wow so i was supposed to get my HSG on the 23rd, but thats too late i started my af before we predicted lol... so now im on the waiting list for the 17th, which would mean before ovulation so there is a very high chance that i will get a bfp this month woo woo!!!

Sorry if I sound daft, but what's HSG? Congrats - can see you're very happy!


----------



## angelmyky

abster said:


> Hi angelmyky and welcome! Hope you get your BFP very soon.
> Abi x

hiya. thank you :D x



> wow so i was supposed to get my HSG on the 23rd, but thats too late i started my af before we predicted lol... so now im on the waiting list for the 17th, which would mean before ovulation so there is a very high chance that i will get a bfp this month woo woo!!!

good luck hun. fingers crossed for you :) x



> Hi everyone! I am 25 years old and my husband is 28. Now that my career has started and I have been in it for a few years I feel as though we are ready to take the next step. The problem is that when I want to begin, I want it to happen now! My husband is more than happy practicing LOL. Thanks for the warm welcome to the board so far

hi waterlily. i know exactly how you feel with the wanting it now. im on month 4 and i am so impatient haha. the guys always have it easier, less worry etc. my OH is always giving me that "look" whenever we talk about trying..... :haha: he can be so rude sometimes, makes you wonder if they class it as TTC or just :sex: haha. hes a sweetie really though :) wouldnt change him for the world, love him to bits. felt bad last month when i started blaming him, he was soooo upset, not nice seeing someone you love cry. made me realise that he wants it just as much as me. 

anyway welcome :D x :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hello waterlilly and welcome (have I said that before? I think I'm losing my mind...)
Abi x


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join in? 

I normally just lurk over in the TTC Buddies Forum and read some of the posts, but I saw this one and thought that I would like to join in as I am hoping for a BFP before the year ends. 

I am recently married and just stopped BC in July. I am 29 and DH is 30. I'll be 30 in January, so I'm hoping that I see my BFP in November or December. I have one DD, who is 10 years old. I think I am out for Nov. since I had my HSG done after I ovulated this month. Maybe I'll have another short cycle and will be able to start again real soon. I normal have a 28 day cycle, but last month it was only 24 days. 

It's been fun trying and I secretly wanted to have my BFP in December. 

xx DeDe xx


----------



## abster

Hi DeDe80 - welcome to tinseltots! Fingers crossed you get your BFP very very soon!
Abi x


----------



## angelmyky

hey DeDe80 :wave:

first of all congratulations on your wedding :D cant wait for mine :happydance: haha. im sure you will be able to join. they are so lovely here and we all hope for the same outcome....xmas :baby: woop. :rofl: sorry im in abit of a hyper/excited mood, i dont know why!! 

got my fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: before christmas :D xx


----------



## angelmyky

my OH just got home and said he wants to give up something too so it makes it fair :D lol bless him. he said hes giving up "hairdye"....might not sound much but he likes to dye his hair alot, so do i actually, but i will stop anyway when i get pregnant. :D


----------



## DeDe80

Thanks Ladies, 

Well I guess I should give up something, let me see that's a hard one. I'll give up eatting a lot of junk food and start to exercise.


----------



## muncho

abster said:


> Can anybody tell me how to put a link to my journal in my signature please? I'm at a loss as to how to go about it.
> Thanks, Abi x

Hey abster got to page 4 and follow instructions xx


----------



## muncho

SUGAR...i wrote a long email welcoming all new ladies and internet went down..arrghhh

ill keep this one short..


welcome ! If you go to page 1 and let me know if you want me to add anything

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

angel.. organising a wedding is not actually that stressful, mines 29th august next year and once its all booked it just a waiting game lol! quite boring really iv done all the fun stuff just gotta pay for everything now 

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oh and iv just realised my chart so far is totally wrong.. all the 98.60 Iv been getting is cos i took my temp and the thermometer is meant to have a memory so I have been looking when i wake back up after falling asleep again so they are totally useless boo!!


----------



## ohhbabybaby

hi everyone - can finally join you all. was in bonfire babies, AF was due the 5th but noooo, so a week later and about 7 pregnancy tests gone to waste, she showed up; (which i am actually glad of - can stop going crazy now!) so here I'm now on Cycle 2 TTC #2 and CD1.

plan for this month is to BD every 2nd day from CD9/10. Poor DF... or is it lucky? :blush:

no temps or OPK's, as little stress as possible pleaseeee.

ohhh and i will happily give up scones for my :bfp: - seriously - i'm addicted to them!!

Ps... Also giving up testing until I am 10days late. No I'm not kidding. Too painful to go by every month seeing negative after negative. I'll be good this month. *Pinky Promise*


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo I love cheese scones, warmed up with melted butter mmm u got me wanting one now xx


----------



## muncho

ohhbabybaby said:


> hi everyone - can finally join you all. was in bonfire babies, AF was due the 5th but noooo, so a week later and about 7 pregnancy tests gone to waste, she showed up; (which i am actually glad of - can stop going crazy now!) so here I'm now on Cycle 2 TTC #2 and CD1.
> 
> plan for this month is to BD every 2nd day from CD9/10. Poor DF... or is it lucky? :blush:
> 
> no temps or OPK's, as little stress as possible pleaseeee.
> 
> ohhh and i will happily give up scones for my :bfp: - seriously - i'm addicted to them!!
> 
> Ps... Also giving up testing until I am 10days late. No I'm not kidding. Too painful to go by every month seeing negative after negative. I'll be good this month. *Pinky Promise*

welcome , shame about AF!!
I never test before Af i know i couldnt handle the disappointment :)
ill update page 1
xx

p.s never had cheese scones but scones with cream and jam ...yum yum


----------



## muncho

Angel thats so sweet of your Dh to give his his hair dye, i suppose this is a joint venture afterall


----------



## Premomt

Mmm that does sound yummy!!


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me how to put a link to my journal in my signature please? I'm at a loss as to how to go about it.
> Thanks, Abi x
> 
> Hey abster got to page 4 and follow instructions xxClick to expand...

Thanks Muncho. I did earlier, worked it out purely by chance through my control panel. 
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, just got back from work and am now catching up on the new posts. Hi to all the new ladies! 

Today I got a pack of 40 ovulation test thingies so I might give one a go. I'm on CD 15 and my cycle has been either 29 or 30 days.. is it too late to test now? My oh is home tomorrow so maybe we will have a chance this month??

I've taken your advice and ordered a thermometer and various other things. Will also stock up on grapefruit juice. 

Gonna go try the OV test now.. very exciting! x


----------



## muncho

fish &chips let us know how you got on with the OPK.. cd15 is ok to test im sure..
how exciting xx


----------



## emilylynn18

Hi there!! I'm hoping to get a BFP this month, or next month... Might I join your lovely group here??:blush:

GL to everyone on their :bfp:


----------



## muncho

emilylynn18 said:


> Hi there!! I'm hoping to get a BFP this month, or next month... Might I join your lovely group here??:blush:
> 
> GL to everyone on their :bfp:

Welcome , if you want to you can go to page 1 and let me know if you want me to add anything, page 4 tells you how you can get your sig

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Emily!

Umm.. the test was a negative. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad as my oh isn't here. Maybe I have missed it though. Grrr


----------



## Dee7509

Hi everyone, wow so much to read and so much good advice too! Can someone look at my chart? I'd love some opinions, another website is giving me a different O day, what do you think? 



lil_angel said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I dont know if i can join in here or not?
> 
> My Oh & I have been together for just over 2 and half years. Im 21 & he is 25. This is my first month trying, and im 6dpo today. Will be testing on 20th Nov.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> Lil x

Hi lil_angel, I'm testing on or about the 20th too....make that after the 20th lol hate seeing bfns. Good Luck!


----------



## Titi

babytots said:


> titi looking at your chart i think ff has got it right hunni. you dont always ov on a temp dip especially as your temps have rised slowly. you chart is looking fab hunni!!! i shall now be stalking it :D . x

Thanks Babytots! I need some knowledgeable chart stalkers!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

lil_angel said:


> Thanks for the welcomes Titi & babytots :)
> 
> Titi - Are you going to test on the 20th or after that? I want to test on the 20th (and think i will, im so impatience!) But relly i should wait a few more days after AF is due, if doesnt turn up!

Hi lil Angel. I am not quite sure about test as I also have a pact with Dee to test : ). I almost always AF by 10am on the 20th so probably will test 21st if it hasn't come. BUT I have a baby shower to go to on the 21st and might not want to test before I go as a BFN could make it really sad.
What do you think?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Titi, how are you doing today? Chart looks good, I'd go with the ff O date since that's when you got your positive OPK.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi, yes I would wait until after the baby shower. It's such a horrible feeling when you get a BFN, it would ruin the evening for you. On the other hand if you got a BFP (here's hoping!!) then you would be too distracted and may just want to stay at home to celebrate. xx


----------



## emilylynn18

Ok muncho, I added the signature and I'd love it if you'd put my Dear Little Man statement on the first page. I'd give up caffiene, all EXTREMELY fatty foods, and even my double stuffed oreos and chunky chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream for a BFP!


----------



## babytots

welcome angelmyky,waterlily and dede80.

sonyabazonya- good luck for this cycle hunni hopefully you wont need the hsg as you will get your :bfp: instead.

ohbabybaby so sorry the :witch: got you must be a relief not to be in limbo anymore. i hope you get your xmas bfp this cycle hunni!!! good luck and i am too not testing til af is due :D thats what i am giving up for my bfp :D

dee7509- i think i would agree with ff and go with that ov date what other ov date did you get on the other site? good luck on the 2ww. x


----------



## LauraLy

babytots...thanks for the info. I was thinking I should start testing around cd10-12...my dr. actually told me that dh and I should start bding every other day or every day around that time. only a few more days to wait...:wacko:

muncho...thanks for the opk info. i think i might look into exchanging my first response for the clear blue digi then :shrug:... i definitely want to get an accurate reading. :thumbup:

premomt...thats for the temping info- I think I might try temping next cycle then... even though hopefully there won't BE a NEXT cycle...fx and PMA!!!!!! :happydance: 

But since I'm already on cd5 I'm not sure if I should start trying to chart my temps...do you think it's too late????? :shrug: I'm willing to try anything to my :bfp: this month!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Titi, how are you doing today? Chart looks good, I'd go with the ff O date since that's when you got your positive OPK.

Thanks Dee-I was thinking the same thing about your chart-cycle day 16 you have the + and then 3 higher temps after. What do you think? I'm still learning. Feel good today. Still tired with huge nipples, lol. REALLY want it to be preg but AF symptoms have been switching up on me just since we started ttc-like it knows!!!!! How are you???:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Titi, yes I would wait until after the baby shower. It's such a horrible feeling when you get a BFN, it would ruin the evening for you. On the other hand if you got a BFP (here's hoping!!) then you would be too distracted and may just want to stay at home to celebrate. xx

Hi Fish & Chips-Do you know how long your luteal phase is yet? If you are more than 14/15 days out from your AF you could still be due to OV any day and maybe will get a + on the OPK soon. If your cycle is shorter though you could have missed it. I think I am ov about day 12. You could cover your bases with lots of :sex: tonight, tomorrow and maybe next day!!! 
I got a 30 pack this month and was through them ALL by day 13-yikes!

Thank you for testing advice. I think you are 100% right on both scenerios-soooooooooo if I don't get my AFon 20th I will test after the baby shower on the 21st. I am really hoping and praying for Dee7509 & Lil_Angel that they get BFPs on that day too!!!!!!! 

Welcome to all the new girls. I love this team. I could not wait to come home today and read what you were all up too. :hug:


----------



## Titi

PS now I want scones & cream & jam, and tea! Not as easy to find in States I am REALLY getting envious of your delicious treats over there!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

I think if u start temping now ud be good.
So glad to see so much chatter on the board! Its great!


----------



## lil_angel

Titi said:


> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes Titi & babytots :)
> 
> Titi - Are you going to test on the 20th or after that? I want to test on the 20th (and think i will, im so impatience!) But relly i should wait a few more days after AF is due, if doesnt turn up!
> 
> Hi lil Angel. I am not quite sure about test as I also have a pact with Dee to test : ). I almost always AF by 10am on the 20th so probably will test 21st if it hasn't come. BUT I have a baby shower to go to on the 21st and might not want to test before I go as a BFN could make it really sad.
> What do you think?Click to expand...

Hi Titi :) Well least we will be testing around about the same time, so hopefully we will could be bump buddies together....along with some of the others too?? :) Yeah i would wait till after the baby shower, if u test before and it was a :bfn: (fingers x'd that its not :)) then you wont enjoy the baby shower! Better to wait till the 21st....then come on here and update me!!! :) Goooooooood Luuuuuucckkkk!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babytots

LauraLy said:


> babytots...thanks for the info. I was thinking I should start testing around cd10-12...my dr. actually told me that dh and I should start bding every other day or every day around that time. only a few more days to wait...:wacko:

yeah i would suggest bding every other day from cd12ish til you get a +opk then bd everyday.




LauraLy said:


> But since I'm already on cd5 I'm not sure if I should start trying to chart my temps...do you think it's too late????? :shrug: I'm willing to try anything to my :bfp: this month!!!! :winkwink:

no its not too late to temp hun i tend to start temping once af has arrived as you aren't close to ov yet you should be ok to temp and get an accurate pinpoint on ov.

good luck sweetie. x


----------



## ZoeZo

Well here I am again, CD2, guess I should change my signature, sad to have lost our old buddies, but fantastic they got their BFP!

Zoe x


----------



## Titi

lil_angel said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Titi :) Well least we will be testing around about the same time, so hopefully we will could be bump buddies together....along with some of the others too?? :) Yeah i would wait till after the baby shower, if u test before and it was a :bfn: (fingers x'd that its not :)) then you wont enjoy the baby shower! Better to wait till the 21st....then come on here and update me!!! :) Goooooooood Luuuuuucckkkk!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone for a tinsel :baby:!!!!!!!!!! Going to put up XMAS stuff this weekend as extra PMA!!!!!!!! Lil_Angel & Dee is that good then, to test afternoon of 21st? Actually it is okay if you test before. I have been following the early pregnancy symptoms thread and see that a lot of the girls got their BFD on 12dpo. That would be Wednesday for us!!!! I can't wait, but then I can b/c a BFN this month will be too hard. I have more symptoms then ever but afraid most of them are in my head. :hug:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Titi

ZoeZo said:


> Well here I am again, CD2, guess I should change my signature, sad to have lost our old buddies, but fantastic they got their BFP!
> 
> Zoe x

Welcome back ZoeZo, good to have you but hope you aren't hear but this one cycle!!!!!!!!!! Hears hoping we ALL become Tinsel Tots 1st Trimester Buddies :happydance: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Going to put up XMAS stuff this weekend as extra PMA!!!!!!!! Lil_Angel & Dee is that good then, to test afternoon of 21st? Actually it is okay if you test before. I have been following the early pregnancy symptoms thread and see that a lot of the girls got their BFD on 12dpo. That would be Wednesday for us!!!! I can't wait, but then I can b/c a BFN this month will be too hard. I have more symptoms then ever but afraid most of them are in my head. :hug:[/QUOTE]

Hi Titi, I'm waiting until the 21st or even 22nd if you want and we have no af! I'd much rather af than bfn, the sinking, awful feeling I get with a bfn is way too much to handle! 

Lil_Angel,it'll be really cool if you want to wait with us but I understand the allure of getting an early BFP too!


----------



## Dee7509

babytots said:


> dee7509- i think i would agree with ff and go with that ov date what other ov date did you get on the other site? good luck on the 2ww. x

babytots, thanks for looking, it's telling me the 8th and I put in the same info as ff. I guess because the other temps are so much higher. Those higher temps are really strange for me too, usually it fluctuates up and down, I'm glad they're holding steady though.


----------



## Dee7509

LauraLy said:


> But since I'm already on cd5 I'm not sure if I should start trying to chart my temps...do you think it's too late????? :shrug: I'm willing to try anything to my :bfp: this month!!!! :winkwink:


Oh, it's not too late, my first time I charted after ovulation and the temps were helpful when I did the first full cycle! CD5 is still early since some people don't chart during af anyway. SO go for it and :dust:!


----------



## muncho

emilylynn18 said:


> Ok muncho, I added the signature and I'd love it if you'd put my Dear Little Man statement on the first page. I'd give up caffiene, all EXTREMELY fatty foods, and even my double stuffed oreos and chunky chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream for a BFP!

Its all done xx

Ladies who are tetsing next week - a bit fat good luck!

Well im sitting in my room at the hospital waiting for my Lap and Hystercomy ( soemthing like that) getting a bit nervous now. Just waiting for the doc to come so i can ask my 100 questions i have..

its chucking it down here. Im starving - havent eaten since 7.30am and cant eat until im done...all i can think about is FOOD!!

have a good day everyone , ill be back later to give you the news on my procedures..x


----------



## muncho

p.s i dont chart so im afraid i cant help with any temping and FF questions x


----------



## lil_angel

Titi said:


> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Titi :) Well least we will be testing around about the same time, so hopefully we will could be bump buddies together....along with some of the others too?? :) Yeah i would wait till after the baby shower, if u test before and it was a :bfn: (fingers x'd that its not :)) then you wont enjoy the baby shower! Better to wait till the 21st....then come on here and update me!!! :) Goooooooood Luuuuuucckkkk!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone for a tinsel :baby:!!!!!!!!!! Going to put up XMAS stuff this weekend as extra PMA!!!!!!!! Lil_Angel & Dee is that good then, to test afternoon of 21st? Actually it is okay if you test before. I have been following the early pregnancy symptoms thread and see that a lot of the girls got their BFD on 12dpo. That would be Wednesday for us!!!! I can't wait, but then I can b/c a BFN this month will be too hard. I have more symptoms then ever but afraid most of them are in my head. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Titi - Yeah i dont mind waiting another day.....just to see if AF does turn up or not?! hmm....hopefully not! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Going to put up XMAS stuff this weekend as extra PMA!!!!!!!! Lil_Angel & Dee is that good then, to test afternoon of 21st? Actually it is okay if you test before. I have been following the early pregnancy symptoms thread and see that a lot of the girls got their BFD on 12dpo. That would be Wednesday for us!!!! I can't wait, but then I can b/c a BFN this month will be too hard. I have more symptoms then ever but afraid most of them are in my head. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Titi, I'm waiting until the 21st or even 22nd if you want and we have no af! I'd much rather af than bfn, the sinking, awful feeling I get with a bfn is way too much to handle!
> 
> Lil_Angel,it'll be really cool if you want to wait with us but I understand the allure of getting an early BFP too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dee - I will test on the 21st. . . but am affraid i wont be able to get on here on the 21st to update you. I will update you all on the 23rd!Click to expand...


----------



## Dee7509

lil_angel said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> Dee - I will test on the 21st. . . but am affraid i wont be able to get on here on the 21st to update you. I will update you all on the 23rd!
> 
> Awesome....oooh the suspense.....Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## angelmyky

looks like ive missed abit lol. last time i was on we were on page 19 :rofl: thank you for the welcome babytots :D x


----------



## Titi

Muncho-good luck at the Dr. today I am thinking of you. Update us when you know something! And treat yourself to some scones as soon as you can eat : )

Lil_Angel & Dee-so Lil_Angel will test on 21st & and me & Dee will try to hold out until 22nd am and then we will report back!!!!! :hugs"


----------



## lil_angel

Awwww Titi ive just noticed you sig....think ill have 2 do one now too :)

Yep ill be updating you on 23rd!! How exciting!!!

:hugs:


----------



## scarlett83

I tested on monday, got a BFN but I thought I could see a really faint line, I tested again this morning and the line is still very very faint, so i'm going to give it to the end of the week if af doesn't show and test again.


----------



## Dee7509

scarlett83 said:


> I tested on monday, got a BFN but I thought I could see a really faint line, I tested again this morning and the line is still very very faint, so i'm going to give it to the end of the week if af doesn't show and test again.

Exciting! Good Luck!!:dust:

Special hello to all the newcomers, Angelmyky and all the others! (Forgot to say that this morning!)

Muncho: Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Dee7509

lil_angel, check out page 4 for the sig. It's nice and sparkly isn't it. Love it!


----------



## lil_angel

Dee7509 said:


> lil_angel, check out page 4 for the sig. It's nice and sparkly isn't it. Love it!


Thanks.....i dont have any room for any more sigs! I was on about the Cycles buddie sig Titi has on here......ive added one to mine too :)


----------



## Dee7509

awww how cute....now just need to figure out how to do that...


----------



## lil_angel

Just type it at the bottom of your sig box thingy.....in your user CP :)


----------



## Dee7509

Got it!


----------



## emz87

hey can i join in this group im really hoping this is my month il be testing if i need to the day of my birthday 12th dec and a bfp would be the best present ever.Af has finally arrived yesterday after not seeing her since august 20th. i will be using opk this month to see if im ovulating after being on the depo.


----------



## babytots

zoezo- so sorry the witch got you hun heres to a tinsel tot bfp instead :D

muncho- hope the hsg goes ok i think the nickname for it is lap and dye.

scarlett83- good luck hunni i hope the faint lines get darker for you.

emz87- welcome of course you can join hunni hope this cycle is the lucky cycle for you and you get that birthday bfp :D

well lil update on me got my hormones results today all normal so god knows whats causing me to have long irratic cycles :( there goes any chance of getting help regularizing them since theres nothing wrong :( i am doomed to have irregular cycles forever :hissy: gonna do a google and try and see if theres anything else that can cause them to be so irregular.

hope everyone is well. anyone got plans for the weekend? x


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh muncho hope it all went ok and hope for a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## Titi

Happy Friday everyone! Guess what? I HAVE VEINY BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (lol)....Skipped a date with DH to come home & share that!!!! I have been checking them out quite a bit trying to figure if the sore, gushy feeling is different and earlier than sore but harder feeling I get before AF, and lo and behold they (esp. the right one) looks very veiny which I read can be a bfp sign!!!!!! I asked DH if anything looked different about them next and he guessed 1. bigger? 2. your right nipple is bigger? then 3. Veiny??? Unfortunately niether one of us can seem to remember if they do this every month or not! This is really torture. I don't think I can bare all this anymore cycles.

Anyhooooooo, Welcome EMZ87-so glad to have you!! 

Dee7509 & Lil_Angel I am glad you like the cycle buddies sig. I was proud to be done with doing this alone!! :hugs: Dee I like how you added 'soon to be bump buddies'.....BUMP buddies :baby: would be so much better than ttc buddies!!!!

Babytots-good news about the hormones..........wonder what is going on with your cycle. How is your diet, excercise and stress levels?

Muncho-Can't wait to hear how your day went.

PS all I actually have a bump today-too bad it is a FOOD BABY. DH and I had cracker barell for lunch and I think I was already practicing what it would be like to eat for two.

:dust:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

ooh sounds exciting titi, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Guess what? I HAVE VEINY BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (lol)....Skipped a date with DH to come home & share that!!!! I have been checking them out quite a bit trying to figure if the sore, gushy feeling is different and earlier than sore but harder feeling I get before AF, and lo and behold they (esp. the right one) looks very veiny which I read can be a bfp sign!!!!!! I asked DH if anything looked different about them next and he guessed 1. bigger? 2. your right nipple is bigger? then 3. Veiny??? Unfortunately niether one of us can seem to remember if they do this every month or not! This is really torture. I don't think I can bare all this anymore cycles.
> 
> Anyhooooooo, Welcome EMZ87-so glad to have you!!
> 
> Dee7509 & Lil_Angel I am glad you like the cycle buddies sig. I was proud to be done with doing this alone!! :hugs: Dee I like how you added 'soon to be bump buddies'.....BUMP buddies :baby: would be so much better than ttc buddies!!!!
> 
> Babytots-good news about the hormones..........wonder what is going on with your cycle. How is your diet, excercise and stress levels?
> 
> Muncho-Can't wait to hear how your day went.
> 
> PS all I actually have a bump today-too bad it is a FOOD BABY. DH and I had cracker barell for lunch and I think I was already practicing what it would be like to eat for two.
> 
> :dust:


Veiny boobs - How absolutely wonderful!!! (sounds strange doesn't it?)

Your sig was so inspiring, I just had to copy you!

mmmm...I just had yummy food too...


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Emz87 and everyone.

Babytots - glad to hear the results are normal, sorry about the irregular cycles though. It's a real mystery. Hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## Titi

grr maybe I am jumping the gun...they really don't look so veiny now...I don't know why I do this to myself!!!!!!


----------



## muncho

ladies..thanks so much for your messages..here goes:

hi i had it last night, had to stay in overnight. i had a lap, HSG ( where they put dye in) and a Hysterocopy ( up thru the vagina) .i dint not know i was having the last two, so i was a bit shocked. waiting for the doc now..


i had a general and they gave me morphine as well. was a bit naseaus last night but slept most of the evening..

today my stomach is a but sore and im beginning to get pain in my shoulder - which is normal. its not very painful. it come and goes so they are going to give me pain killers

.
i was surprised to be told i had endometriosis and may not be able to concieve naturally...im very surprsied as always had regular periods - albeit light- im 38 dont know if that has anything to do with it. i do not have any syptoms ! So i am in shock at the mo..

i guess i will fiind out more today when the doc comes to see me and also how im feeling.

p.s i went private...dont know if that is relevant or not


P. no cream scones but sinece yesterday 7.30 am i have had 3 blue ribban - its alike a wafer chocolate bar...yum yum...but really not been hungry at all

SO girls looks like im def out this month but good luck to those that are testing next week. ill update you later after i have seen the doc
have a good day
x


----------



## muncho

emz87 said:


> hey can i join in this group im really hoping this is my month il be testing if i need to the day of my birthday 12th dec and a bfp would be the best present ever.Af has finally arrived yesterday after not seeing her since august 20th. i will be using opk this month to see if im ovulating after being on the depo.

Hi welcome
if you wish go and read page 1 and tell me if you want me to add anything

the ladies in the group are fab..you will enjoying chatting to everyone

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

awr munch im sorry, I agree that u should probs leave it this month till ur fully recovered or you could do further damage... but dont give up hope, you'l get ur bfp even if you need a bit of help but lots of ppl with endrometriosis have babies.. hasnt victoria beckham got it and has 3 kids? sending you hugs, are you ok being keeper of the thread or would u like me to take over cos its understandable... i dont really know what to do but im willing to try if you dont feel up to it xx xxxx


----------



## Dee7509

Muncho::hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Muncho-thanks for the update, it is good to hear from you and we are all wishing you well.
Crossing fingers for you-my mom had endometriosis and was told at 25 she would never have children and by 31 had four naturally (including twins)!!!! So there is much hope!!!


----------



## Titi

Soooooooooo ladies who is first up to test??????


----------



## babytots

awww hope the veiny boobs are a good sign titi though sorry to hear they dont look as veiny now dont torture yourself too much though hunni. 

my diet isn't brilliant at the moment lost my appetite after having jessica and although its much better now then it was i certainly dont each enough fruit and veg. going to try my best to start eating more though. i do quite alot of excersie monday- friday i walk dd to nursery and back and i try to do as much walking as possible when i can. plus running around after my girls keeps me on my toes lol. stress is ok it can be a bit up and down but i dont think thats its enough to affect ov but you never know physiologically it might be.

thanks dee i guess i am just never going to have regular cycles. just so frustrating as it means less chances of getting pg in a year since i wont ov as much as a textbook 28 day cycler would. gah!!!

muncho- hope your are recovering well. i am sorry they have diagnosed endometritis but hopefully since you have regular periods and have no symptoms of it you may concieve naturally. i think the worse the endo is the harder it will be. 

going to do some shopping now so will catch up with you ladies later :D

oh and titi i certainly wont be the first to test i'll probably be the last one to test though lol. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Babytots-Well it doesn't sound like diet, exercise or stress can be affecting your cycle. I know that not eating (for a VERY long period of time) or overexercising can make you lose periods but it doesn't sound like that is the problem at all. I did just read in the early pregnancy symptoms thread someone with a really wacky cycle just got their bfp!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies~
Sorry it's taken me a bit to update, Been busy!
I tested yesterday, BFN. But a temp rise today :wacko: thinking its the progesterone playin with my temps.

Sorry about the endo diagnosis Munch! But as the ladies have said here, ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN! So just keep that in mind!
ok off i go again to work!


----------



## emilylynn18

Muncho sorry to hear bout your app. Don't give up girl! You'll get your BFP! 

I am actually thinking about testing today. I'm having a few symptoms (nausea, fatigue, cramps...) but I'm divided... If I test today and get a BFN I'll be so disappointed... What should I do? Wait or go for it?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Everyone,

Babytots - happy shopping

Premomt - :dust: . There's still hope if af hasn't shown!

Titi- I'm off the check the early symptoms thread now.

emilylynn18, is af late? how many dpo are you? I usually wait until af is late but....if you test now you might get BFP. I'm no help, am I? Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Premomt

:test: :test: do it!!


----------



## Titi

Premomt said:


> Hey ladies~
> Sorry it's taken me a bit to update, Been busy!
> I tested yesterday, BFN. But a temp rise today :wacko: thinking its the progesterone playin with my temps.
> 
> Sorry about the endo diagnosis Munch! But as the ladies have said here, ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN! So just keep that in mind!
> ok off i go again to work!



*****When is your AF due? Which test did you use? Here is to hoping its WRONG-Keep us posted!!!!! :af:


----------



## Titi

Premomt you are a naughty test pusher, lol!!!!!!! I am hoping you and Emilylynn18 will be bump buddies!!!!!

Emilylynn18-How may dpo are u? When is AF due?

I have planned to finally test after I miss AF this month, and had good resolve until the veiny boob thing and shooting pain in a boob today-which made me immediately want to run out and test which is just silly at 8dpo-I am not due for AF until Friday. Good thing I have cycle buddies this month to keep myself in check.
I think the thing that is so enticing about the test is that I feel like if I get a negative then I won't have to be so excited and hopeful for another week just to get crushed-I can get it all over with now. Except that NEVER works because as soon as I get a BFN when I have tested early of course I tell myself it is too early and there is still hope until I get AF which really ends up being the same thing as just plain waiting until AF anyway.
Although last cycle I was actually in denial even when I got AF-does anyone else do this yet? Like I was RIGHT on time but it was lighter than normal so I'm trying to tell myself it isn't a period but maybe REALLY late implantation bleeding (yeah right) or just weird preggo side effect : (


----------



## scarlett83

Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!


----------



## Titi

scarlett83 said:


> Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!


Scarlett83-OMG!! YAY!!!! Congratulations I think you have the first tinsel tot!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!! 
Please share lots of juicy details with us stalkers:
Did you do anything different this cycle and first symptoms!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## scarlett83

Titi said:


> scarlett83 said:
> 
> 
> Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Scarlett83-OMG!! YAY!!!! Congratulations I think you have the first tinsel tot!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!
> Please share lots of juicy details with us stalkers:
> Did you do anything different this cycle and first symptoms!!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

This was the first time that we tried, and I was convinced we'd missed the right time anyway! Symptoms are sore boobs, lower back ache, tiredness, just usuall af symptoms really.


----------



## LauraLy

scarlett83 said:


> Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Hope you are our Tinsel Tot Good Luck charm!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## LauraLy

Hey Ladies!

Just a question...I just took my last antibiotic yesterday! Woo hoo!:happydance: I was pretty ill last cycle of ttc- 3 infections :cry: 

We still tried last cycle though :thumbup: illness and all- but AF came :growlmad:...just 2 days late :dohh: This cycle I am using opk for the first time. Do you think the antibiotics could effect my chances at all this cycle- or my cycle itself??? :shrug: I started taking the meds about cd 25...10 dpo (of my last cycle) and finished them yesterday which is my new cd5. 

Thanks for any input! :hugs:


----------



## LauraLy

muncho... sorry to hear about your procedures. But keep the faith! I am sure everything will work out in the right time! :thumbup: I try to keep telling myself that things happen for a reason- even if we don't know what it is right now and that if you continue to believe- things will fall into place when the time is right! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Scarlet congrats!!!:happydance: so excited for u!!!

Titi- being that I am using progesterone supps I dunno when af should be due. Going by ff my usual leuteal phase length is 13 days which is y I tested friday, but my average cycle length is 25 I think. Which should be tomorrow. But the progesterone will make my LP longer. So I am just flying by the seat of my pants ATM...
I tested with an IC that is supposed to register Something like 25. I don't really trust them, but would rather not spend money on a frer for a bfn.
Gl to you with the sore bbs! A good sign!


----------



## Titi

Premomt said:


> Scarlet congrats!!!:happydance: so excited for u!!!
> 
> Titi- being that I am using progesterone supps I dunno when af should be due. Going by ff my usual leuteal phase length is 13 days which is y I tested friday, but my average cycle length is 25 I think. Which should be tomorrow. But the progesterone will make my LP longer. So I am just flying by the seat of my pants ATM...
> I tested with an IC that is supposed to register Something like 25. I don't really trust them, but would rather not spend money on a frer for a bfn.
> Gl to you with the sore bbs! A good sign!

oops meant to hit quote & not thanks. I think it is a good sign then if you might be early still & not using frer. Will still hope & wish!!!! 
I don't know about the bbs. They always get sore before AF but they seem different & I don't remember them being sore so early (started at 2dpo). I am charting all symptoms & stuff this cycle so I won't have to go through this again although I'm sure knew ones will pop up-does your witch play tricks on you too since you have been ttc?

Lauraly-I have never had an irregular cycle on antibiotics but wasn't charting then so don't know if that could affect OV or stuff....Not much help but I'm sure somebody on here will know!


----------



## Titi

ps-premomt, I LOVE your avitar-it is such a beautiful, inspiring bump!


----------



## Premomt

Titi I also love yours! Is it of your wedding day?
Af has very rarley played with me, only by a few days that was before I was keeping track so thet may well have been chemicals! :shrug:
Since I've been charting, I've been regular. My temps usually drop the day af comes on heavy but Since my EP in jan- I've started spotting about 5 days prior to af showing.
But with this progesterone I've not had any of the same pre af moodiness or cramping or skin break outs. So either its really changin things or something else is going on...
Laur- I dnno if I said anything earlier re the meds, but I think it could depend on what they had you on.. But I really have no idea.

I just got back from a nice dinner with my parents and hubby. It was my moms birthday- she's a spry 47 years old and she chose a popular seafood place downtown!:munch: it was fab! We got a free round of drinks, and a brownie ala mode along with a fab dinner to celebrate. I really wanted the waitress to put a candle in it and sing to her, but she didn't... Still it was fun! And I have lunch and dinner for tomorrow with all the leftovers!!:happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi all, hope everyone is well, not had much of a chance to get on here this week, been working loads.

*Muncho* - hope you are feelin better :hugs:

*Scarlett* - OMG!! Congratulations!!! Come on more tinsel tots - Wooo :happydance:

*Titi *- my boobs were so swollen and sore in the week before AF due, and I was so convinced it was preg sign - but then the witch arrived :cry: But it could be a sign for you - when are you testing?

*Premomt* - I'm like you by the sounds of it - always working! I come on when I can to catch up - which takes ages!

*Emilylynn* - Did you test???

*Babytots* - good that your results are normal, my periods were always irregular on the pill (previous to that coil and implant) but since I have come on pill (only 7 wks ago) i have had a normal cycle, af came exactly on cd28 - we'll see what happens this cycle. We have just been :sex: every other day to hope we dont miss it!

Well update from me... I'm cd7 and DING DONG THE :witch: IS DEAD!!! so now we can start :sex: again yay!!! She is due to make her next appearance on the 7th - so I will try to wait til shes late to test but dont think I have the will power!! lol

Is anyone else around cd7 or testing around the same time - I would really love to have a *buddy* to go through this with, not had one before - this is my second cycle ttc

baby dust to all

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Good morning girls,
not much to report. My back is killing me today but I am pretty sure I slept on it weird as it hurts up by neck & shoulder blades. A little bleedy gums this morning but that is actually not abnormal for me. bbs actually much less sore last few days. Ordered some preseed on ebay for $9.99 USD. Using reverse physcology and stocking up on things for next cycle in hopes I won't need them :wacko:

Angelblue I am due for AF on Friday. They usually come on about 9 or 10 in the morning. I am NOT going to test before then (really hard!). I am hoping to still have a high temp at 6am when I temp. I have a baby shower to go to the day after so we've discussed here if I don't get AF I probably should wait until after baby shower to test. I'm REALLY regular though-so we'll see what happens Fri.

Thanks Premomt, it is our wedding-Florida beach 9-20-08. We're newlyweds but have actually been together 9 years this xmas.

Emilylynn-did you test? 

Scarlett-how are you feeling? How did you tell OH/DH would love to hear the story.

:hugs: and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## scarlett83

Im feeling ok thanks Titi, still in shock! DH is also in shock that it happened so quick and is now convinced he has super sperm! I fell pregnant with my son on my 2nd cycle but wasn't sure if I would fall so quick again this time. I thought we'd BD'd after I had ovulated so I really thought we'd be out this month.


----------



## Angelblue

Titi - does preseed work? Yeah probably best to wait til after shower to test, FX and good luck. I've got ages to wait until potential testing! But at least AF has finished so we can get on with some BDing!!!

Scarlett - ha ha, men! I bet he'll tell all his friends he has super sperm! You must be super fertile too! Congrats again - the first tinsel tot... show us the way! lol

OH is getting it tonight now af has finished lol!


----------



## Premomt

Go get him angel!! :sex: :sex::sex:!


----------



## Angelblue

Ha ha - oh I will - I'm gonna pounce on him when he gets home from work!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Titi, yes I would wait until after the baby shower. It's such a horrible feeling when you get a BFN, it would ruin the evening for you. On the other hand if you got a BFP (here's hoping!!) then you would be too distracted and may just want to stay at home to celebrate. xx
> 
> Hi Fish & Chips-Do you know how long your luteal phase is yet? If you are more than 14/15 days out from your AF you could still be due to OV any day and maybe will get a + on the OPK soon. If your cycle is shorter though you could have missed it. I think I am ov about day 12. You could cover your bases with lots of :sex: tonight, tomorrow and maybe next day!!!
> I got a 30 pack this month and was through them ALL by day 13-yikes!
> 
> Thank you for testing advice. I think you are 100% right on both scenerios-soooooooooo if I don't get my AFon 20th I will test after the baby shower on the 21st. I am really hoping and praying for Dee7509 & Lil_Angel that they get BFPs on that day too!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls. I love this team. I could not wait to come home today and read what you were all up too. :hug:Click to expand...

Hi, sorry i've not replied yet. My husband got back to the UK on Friday so I've been a bit busy! I've still not had a + on the ovulation test yet. I have no idea how long my luteal phase is yet unfortunately as I've only just started using the chart etc. I've ordered a thermometer which I'll start using asap, so fingers crossed I should know next month.

Thanks for your help. x


----------



## fairygirl

Hey all, 
May I please come in?

After speaking to Angelblue and MrsC I couldn't resist. Thought I'd say hello now, then read back through the thread. 
I'm currently waiting for AF to get here, she's due today and obviously delayed in traffic from the horrid weather here in the UK. 
I'm about to start my ttc journey for #1 after making my OH wait a year. I'm a teacher so it makes most sense to try for a Sept or Oct baby, but we decided to play the odds and go ntnp this month, yet the more we discuss it, we are trying really, just not using any special measures apart from :sex: when I believe I am fertile. 

As for the cosmic ordering, I will try my very, very best to be festive this year in return for my bfp. It doesn't come easy for me, but I'll give it my best shot, will buy a tree and new decorations and everything (and join TinselTots)!

Well I look forward to meeting you all and will put the sig in as soon as AF arrives (doesn't feel official til then).

:dust: To Everyone xx :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!! Congratulations Scarlett!! That is amazing news!!!

Premont - I hope you are recovering well. I'm so sorry to hear your news but as GossipGirl said it doesn't mean game over by any stretch of the imagination. 

Hi Fairygirl! Welcome to the group. Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon.

Well.. as mentioned in my last post I don't seem to be having much luck with the ovulation tests. Maybe I missed it? I reckon my luteal phase is about 14 days.. my cycles were always 29/30 days but last month it was 33 days. 

Anyway we had lots of good times on Friday and should be at it again today so fingers crossed. It may be that we have missed our chance this month so fingers crossed for next month.

Oh and I tried the pre-seed.. that stuff is amazing!! lol x

I have been meaning to ask everyone.. do you tell your other halves about all the tests etc? I think it would freak mine out. He is desperate for a BFP but doesn't want us to take the romance out of our relationship.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

scarlett83 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarlett83 said:
> 
> 
> Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Scarlett83-OMG!! YAY!!!! Congratulations I think you have the first tinsel tot!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!
> Please share lots of juicy details with us stalkers:
> Did you do anything different this cycle and first symptoms!!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This was the first time that we tried, and I was convinced we'd missed the right time anyway! Symptoms are sore boobs, lower back ache, tiredness, just usuall af symptoms really.Click to expand...

What cd were you on? x


----------



## Titi

-AngelBlue-I have not tried pre-seed yet. From what I have read it doesn't "help" make a baby but is one of the only lubricants that doesn't hurt the sperm. We had heard that lubricants were bad so had been using saliva (tmi-sorry) last 10 cycles as I somehow had missed that it too was hostile to sperm. So, scared and confused, we used nothing 7 days straight this cycle and jeepers it was a week after that before either myself or DH could even think about sex again. Now I've heard about preseed & imagining it will be Godsend!

-Fish & Chips-I was just using OPK tests first 10 cycles, thought that would be enough and now that I am charting I am addicted. It is soooooo informative I think you are right that it is really going to help you pinpoint better. I think the temping has been the most indicative for me of what is going on. 

As far as telling the DH about tests, we really do share EVERYTHING but then again this is a man that planned our entire wedding side by side with me. He knows all the acronymns and jokes about them with me. After 10 cycles turns out DH was most excited to chart cervical position. He never even realized there was a hole in it (well, I hadn't either, somehow never thought about it) and was pretty amazed at that too. Once again, way TMI but if you can get them interested in it with you-whatever it takes. Seems most men that want a BFP still don't want to really be involved in the technical trying part. Mine really wanted more or less to "wing it" until it has become apparent that isn't working. 
Now he will do what it takes but the BD part has now become more like a chore that week and very different from when we aren't "trying". 


Fairygirl-welcome!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> scarlett83 said:
> 
> 
> Well, after being so unsure about the really faint line on the test I took yesterday I went and got a FRER test, and it's definately a :bfp: I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> Scarlett83-OMG!! YAY!!!! Congratulations I think you have the first tinsel tot!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!
> Please share lots of juicy details with us stalkers:
> Did you do anything different this cycle and first symptoms!!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations! You're our inspiration now!!! Happy and Healthy nine months:happydance:


----------



## Dee7509

LauraLy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just a question...I just took my last antibiotic yesterday! Woo hoo!:happydance: I was pretty ill last cycle of ttc- 3 infections :cry:
> 
> We still tried last cycle though :thumbup: illness and all- but AF came :growlmad:...just 2 days late :dohh: This cycle I am using opk for the first time. Do you think the antibiotics could effect my chances at all this cycle- or my cycle itself??? :shrug: I started taking the meds about cd 25...10 dpo (of my last cycle) and finished them yesterday which is my new cd5.
> 
> Thanks for any input! :hugs:

I was on anitbiotics earlier this cycle and continued TTC, I don't think it hinders because I've read where people get pregnant on birth control because antibiotics causes the bc to fail...kind of convoluted explanation. Hope it's understandable! BTW, it did not affect OV date.


----------



## Dee7509

Muncho: Hope you're feeling well

Premomt - Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted!

Emilylynn - any update?


Welcome fairy girl! Hope you have a short stay with us!:dust:

Fish& Chips, OH knows everything! It doesn't affect the romance, for us, it helps us to know that we're giving it our best shot!

Titi - CP was an adventure for me too!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi, umm maybe my oh will be the same. He is absolutely amazing but I think maybe it will take a few more months before he's willing to get all technical.

I am slightly worried that I'm not ovulating as I the test hasn't picked anything up and I don't seem to have much cm to analyse therefore I'm quite keen to start charting. Fingers crossed the thermometer arrives soon.

Oh.. and I didn't even think about there being a hole either! All I know is that you can get an idea about when you ovulate through your cervix position but I don't know much more than that.

So much to learn! x


----------



## fairygirl

I feed my OH little bits of info more or less daily. He is starting to get into the lingo and likes reading other peoples' banners over my shoulder.

Congrats to Scarlett, I love seeing BFPs. Looking forward to lots more :dust:
I hope Muncho as the creator of this thread is feeling ok?
Thanks for the welcome. I am full of cold and my tummy is cramping but to no avail. Ergh.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Dee and fairygirl.. I think I'll start introducing it slowly to my oh. The pre-seed went down well so he doesn't seem to mind what I've told him so far!

Yes I hope you are ok Muncho. Sorry I got you two confused in my earlier post. Feel free to chat to us about it if it helps. x


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> Well update from me... I'm cd7 and DING DONG THE :witch: IS DEAD!!! so now we can start :sex: again yay!!! She is due to make her next appearance on the 7th - so I will try to wait til shes late to test but dont think I have the will power!! lol
> 
> Is anyone else around cd7 or testing around the same time - I would really love to have a *buddy* to go through this with, not had one before - this is my second cycle ttc
> 
> baby dust to all
> 
> :dust:

Hi Angelblue!

Our cycles are pretty darn close!!!:happydance: I am cd8 today... :witch: just left me as well. I think I will also be testing on the 7th!!!! I'd LOVE to be cycle buddies!:hugs: This is my 3rd cycle ttc and my 1st cycle on a team- and would enjoy having a buddy with a similar cycle! What do you think???:winkwink::flower:

:dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is anyone else expecting their AF around the 26th/27th November?


----------



## babytots

wow lots to catch up on.

premont so sorry you got a bfn sweetie i hope it turns into a bfp for you in a few days.

titi- yes i do the same too. i had a shorter lighter af last week and kept trying to tell myself it was implantation and that i was pg. even did 2 i.cs to see but they were negative and my temp dropped but you still cant help wondering can you. good luck with trying not to test. i am dreading my 2ww as i said i would give up poas early for my bfp and i am no good at all with being patient and tend to cave way too early.

scarlett83- congrats on your bfp sweetie may you be the first of many for the tinsel tots enjoy your pregnancy and hopefully we can all join you over in 1st tri really soon.

lauraly- i dont think the antibiotics will affect yourt cycle they may of done if you took them over ov but not during and after an af. good luck with this cycle sweetie!!!

angelblue- i am on cycle day 8 so we can be cycle buddies if you like :D though i probably wont ov til the begining of december (curses her stupid body). dont know why its like it is only been on the pill once when i was 14 to try and control my heavy painful periods and was only on it a month or 2 and it didnt agree with me so i stopped. they have been irregular all my since puberty :hissy: such a pain sometimes!

welcome to fairygirl hope you get your bfp soon!!! 

fish and chips what cd are you on and how long are your usual cycles? you might just not of ov'd yet but will do soon :D x


----------



## GossipGirly

eee god I dont know anyone anymore it has seemed to get massive and the pages are growing lol! well hello everyone anyway hope you are all well and good luck to those testing this month, all is quite on my cycle as im just waiting to O... lows on the clear blue moniter but Im not expecting it till cd 18 and scarlett congrats...i think it technically means you had a bonfire baby tho as its still november so u will have a lovely july baby? :) hears to a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Titi, umm maybe my oh will be the same. He is absolutely amazing but I think maybe it will take a few more months before he's willing to get all technical.
> 
> I am slightly worried that I'm not ovulating as I the test hasn't picked anything up and I don't seem to have much cm to analyse therefore I'm quite keen to start charting. Fingers crossed the thermometer arrives soon.
> 
> Oh.. and I didn't even think about there being a hole either! All I know is that you can get an idea about when you ovulate through your cervix position but I don't know much more than that.
> 
> So much to learn! x

I know! My mum was like, "how did you not know there was a hole? What did you think dilated? Where did you even think the baby came out of?-she says" I knew you mustn't have been paying attention in education when you came home at 13 and told me you'd always thought the testicles were on TOP of the penis!". LOL. 
The thing is, I was terrified enough of the thought of the VAGINA stretching big enough to accomodate a head & shoulders. After we had a feel of that wee little cervix whole we about died. Maybe that is why we are ttc#1 on ELEVENTH cycle-maybe we truly are too clueless to make a baby, hee hee. Actually to be honest, maybe it will help newer girls with cp learning/charting..I kind of picture it like the tip of a penis-complete with hole. Just upside down in there-if that makes any sense. 

Dee-I am glad I am not the only one whose DH/OH took a gander at CP charting!!!! I guess give it a whirl if the guys don't seem to interested. I gave him the whole lesson, complete with the beautiful cervix website and then let him check it all out-I guess that's what made it really come alive for him-MUCH more interesting to him then temperatures and menstrual cycle talk and he was so surprised he'd never really known about those parts before.

Well I bet that is a lot of scary TMI for those who aren't charting CP-yikes sorry!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Wow titi you are lucky your oh was so interested in the extras! My dh was not as thrilled...


----------



## nuttynicnak

Can i join please?

I am TTC. This is my third month. Had lots of side effects from coming off the pill. 

Have no idea what I am doing on forums, any help would be appreciated. 

XXXX


----------



## fairygirl

nuttynicnak said:


> Can i join please?
> 
> I am TTC. This is my third month. Had lots of side effects from coming off the pill.
> 
> Have no idea what I am doing on forums, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> XXXX

I posted you a visitor msg, you should see it on the top right of your screen.


----------



## Dee7509

Welcome nuttynicnak,

What part of your cycle are you in?


----------



## muncho

Ladies, i have to be V quick. Dh took the laptop off me as he wants to to STOP thinkign abut TTC following our chat with the doc yesterday. i have 30 mins on it now:)
ok, he says i have severe endo - never had ANY symptoms and have regular cycle. 1 of my tubes was stuck to my bowel so he has seperated it but is not very hopeful for that tube.. i thinks we should go dwon the route of IVF but try naturally in the meantime. so all a bit of a shock. BUT im staying oin this thread until i am DEF having IVF. DH says we cant talk about it till after our next consultation in dec. im due to ov next week so hopefully i will be ok

anyway back to you...i havent had time to read all the posts but i think we have a BFP??
and some new members...WELCOME to you. Really glad the thread is growing
who is testing next? TITI. Premont?? sorry cant rememeber

Anyway hope you are all ok. i have been in bed since i came home and have been spoilt rotten by DH . Im so lucky.. :)
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good news all.. I re-did the ovulation test and it's a positive!


----------



## Premomt

Well what r u doing on here?!? Go get your OH and :sex:!!


----------



## Titi

Muncho-I am glad DH is taking such good care of you and sounds a lot like mine that he wants you to take a little mental break from the stress & not chat about it. Keep us updated, lots of prayers for you & PMA.

I am not sure who's up next. Me, Dee7509 and Lil_Angel are all due for AF on the 20th & I don't know if anyone else is testing next week. I have decided all my symptoms are OV or AF symtoms I have never just noticed before and trying to be positive but don't really feel anything THAT unusual when I force myself to be realistic. I am 9dpo today and want to start testing so bad. DH is adament that I wait until this weekend with my cycle buddies.

Nuttynicnak-welcome! This is my first month on any type of forum too and now I don't know how I ever ttc without it! You will learn SO quickly these girls are the greatest.

Babytots-Thanks for sharing about denying AF too!

Premomt-This is the first month DH has been really trying to see it my way. He really wants a BFP but he is very patient about it. He would love it now but thinks it will happen "when its time". I think one of the reasons he's being better this month is because I nearly went mad on him last month. I had a transvg. ultrasound that showed a ripe follicle & I got v. excited b/c I wasn't even sure if I was working proper before that. I raced home to BD and he was "tired from mowing the lawn" or some other reason for my 3 most fertile days. I didn't want to "beg" and was very upset. But you know what he just assumed that I was in the same mindframe as him. Once I explained how much I wanted it because of how hard and stressful it is every 2ww& then AF he really kind of caught on. Its like they don't quite think about what we go through, emotionally.


----------



## babytots

hey muncho glad to hear dh is looking after you and that you have been resting. i really hope you get your bfp before going down the ivf route. :hugs:

fish and chips thats fab news now get your butt off the computer and get :sex: :D

oh and for those who are talking about their cervix i came across a site where a lady actually took photos of her cervix (yes it is doable with the right instruments lol) might give you an insight into how big it actually gets around ov lol. mind its not for the faint hearted i only looked at it the once never again lol. x


----------



## Titi

babytots said:


> hey muncho glad to hear dh is looking after you and that you have been resting. i really hope you get your bfp before going down the ivf route. :hugs:
> 
> fish and chips thats fab news now get your butt off the computer and get :sex: :D
> 
> oh and for those who are talking about their cervix i came across a site where a lady actually took photos of her cervix (yes it is doable with the right instruments lol) might give you an insight into how big it actually gets around ov lol. mind its not for the faint hearted i only looked at it the once never again lol. x

yes! DH and I saw that website and that is what got us started on our CP checking! It really was VERY informative. I never knew it even changed before that.


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, can I join??!
I am on cd12 and fx for a healthy happy bfp and beyond!! 
and just wanted to say congrats to scarlett who has filled me with optimism for getting her bfp already!:happydance:
anyone not using temping and charts? really confused about how it all works and I am the worst at keeping track of things like that!:shrug:
and I love the signature! am going to try and upload it right now!!x


----------



## Titi

Hi Doddy-Welcome! I know lots of girls who aren't temping. I didn't start until this cycle but I have really found that it is so helpful, esp. with the fertility friend website that does it all mostly for you. It doesn't matter what I don't know b/c the girls here help me out straight away!
Also thought I would be bad about it too but I keep my thermometer by my bed and it turns out I'm really excited every morning to check it and see what is going on with my cycle.(I am ttc nerd, lol)

Anyway all I could NOT get on B&B last night past 7:30 and it freaked me out! I was having serious withdrawl, am so glad it is back up okay today!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh believe me I only was on the computer long enough to post the message!

Muncho, it sounds as though your husband is really looking after you. I think a break sounds like a great idea. Maybe you could even go away for a while to take your mind off things? Much love to you both xx

Titi - The testicles comment had me in stitches!!! Think I definitely slept through that biology lesson!

We are both off work this week.. couldn't have timed it better!!

x


----------



## Premomt

I thought I was the only one going through BNB withdrawl lastnight! :rofl:
Oey this progesterone is really messing with me! I don't mean to rant ladies, but I think af is trying to come and the progesterone is saying "NOT UNTIL I SAY SO!!!!" Yesterday was the worst so far, but today isn't over yet...
Had a very electric sensation in my tum yesterday, my bbs started getting sore again, was V emotional and V tired. Oh and the low temp.
As for todays- I was tossing and turning for an hour before I took it so that's y its so high.
I think I may call the OB to ask her if I can stop taking it and let af come before day 28 if I have a BFN and if its ok to :sex: while taking it. I just wanna start next cycle already...


----------



## emilylynn18

Wow so it wasn't just me last night! Whew! I tried getting on BnB like a million times and it wouldn't let me...

Well just a lil update... I was planning to test on sat. But AF got me that morning. Needless to say I got VEry emotional and DF wasn't quite sure how to take it.

I'm glad everyone else is doing good. Who is testing next? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! GL!


----------



## Titi

aw EmilyLynn I'm sorry about your af........ Maybe you will get a BFP just in time for xmas!

Premomt-I too tossed and turned for about an hour before taking my temp and it was the same to slightly lower than the last few days. Are you sure you are high for that reason? When was AF supposed to come? I am not very found of the Progerstone right now either. grrrrr


----------



## abster

Hello again everybody! Have just read through the thread having been away from the laptop since thursday night - wow, tons to catch up on. Here goes...

Congratulations Scarlett!! Hopefully you're the first of many late bonfirebabies/early tinseltots. :happydance:

Hello and welcome to all the newbies! :hugs:

Muncho - ever so sorry you've had such a shock. Hope you feel you're recovering now and are managing to kep positive. Like the girls have said, it's still possible for you to have babies naturally - I have a friend with awful endometriosis and she has 3 children. There's loads of support for you here. Hope you're still being spoilt rotten by the DH! :hugs:

Titi - I my boobs get bigger as AF approches these days - have done for a few months but never used to. Trouble is, they were one of the first signs of my first pregnancy. You made me laugh with what you said about not knowing about the hole in the cervix (and I can just see the two of you trying to discover it!). :rofl: I kept meaning to comment on your avatar - it's beautiful.

Titi & Babytots - I've lost count of the number of times I've trid to pretend AF is implantation bleeding.

I'm not sure when I'll be testing. FF says wed 18th at the earliest, but I like ot leave it til AF def isn't coming and as this is the first cycle I've been taking B-100 I have no idea how long I'll be waiting (I'm 10dpo today, so it seems to be lengthening my luteal phase well). As fo AF/pregnancy symptoms I've decided now just to ignore everything and wait for AF. Not that [email protected] bein negative, as I'm still hoping the witch is dead. 

Laters x


----------



## Dee7509

Muncho: Good to hear that OH is spoiling you a bit. 

Fish and Chips: Happy BDing

Babytots: I found that website yesterday...I think I'm scarred for life....

Doddy0402: Welcome!

Premomt/Titi - if you don't mind my asking, what's the progesterone for? 

Emilylyn18 - sorry the witch got you. Good luck for next month!

Abster - Lil_Angel, Titi and I are testing this weekend too!

Good Luck to All :dust:


----------



## Titi

HELPPPPPPPPPPPP I was really really planning on waiting til AF is a no show but I'm not so sure I can take it anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY REALLY REALLY want to test. 10dpo today. Really wanting to start tomorrow am but only if it is positive-how is that for cosmic ordering? 

Abster-Missed you! You made me chuckle with your ROFL icon at my thread. It is such a relief to know everyone else does the same things I do with AF denial and crazy symtomp spotting.

Premomt-Did you mean just the progesterone in your body during LP or are you on Progesterone? I think I misunderstood as I just learned about Prog. yesterday on FF.
Dee, don't mind me I might be confused-not taking anything.


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Titi - I kept meaning to comment on your avatar - it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Laters x
> 
> Titi and babytots

PS-Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Dee7509.

I am due to ovulate this week, which means my most fertile days are 17th to the 22nd. 

Feeling really down, my OH has a lung infection and I have been diagnosed with a Water infection. 

Anyone else feel like things aren't going their way? Most fertile and my OH can't even breathe. 

FairyGirl- Thanks for not- love to talk, but how do i reply? Doesn't seem to be an option for it?

Help!!!!!!

Nic x


----------



## abster

Titi nooooooooooooooooo!!!! Step away from the test!!! Keep waiting. I can't remember who it was, but someone on this thread said it's far better to get AF than a BFN. Leave it til the weekend like you planned - then you're far less likely to get a false negative and spend the next 3 days testing.
:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Fairygirl, 

Not sure how to get in to talk to you. Going through the same as you. Trying for Aug baby to enable to sept year to start without me! 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi Fairygirl,
> 
> Not sure how to get in to talk to you. Going through the same as you. Trying for Aug baby to enable to sept year to start without me!
> 
> Nic x

Underneath my msg on your visitor board it should say view converstaion and you can type in the box as a reply. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Abster-that should be enough to sustain me for a few more days!!!!!!!!

Nuttynicnak-we have been ttc 11th cycle now and it is going to happen that during at least 1 of them OH or you won't be up for BD at all when it is right. We had this problem last cycle when my DH was extra tired and I was so mad b/c it wasn't like he was sick or anything.......it just happens sometimes....he has really made it up to me this cycle-so just hang in there!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Titi- wait til 14dpo, far more likely to get an accurate result!

As you can see, I still have no TinselTots sig. AF is yet to hit me full flow, not sure if I'm happy or sad about this, on the one hand I wanna start ttc, on the other the closer I get to a possible Sept baby the better. Yesterday was CD31, LP14, just wait n see if today is CD32 or CD1. Looks like I have one chance to get a TinselTot! 

OH is itching to get started :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Titi,

I'm not known for my patience!! Been holding off for six years and now we can it seems there is something every month. 

Thanks for cheering me up. Makes me feel a bit better knowing there are so many people out there going through the same thing.

Hanging in there!! Good luck to you. 
X


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies....just wondering....what time do you think is best to test after ovulation? im 13DPO and i saw on "countdowntopregnancy" website that i can test today if i want to but im unsure. i have had symptoms but i still feel like i may not have caught it this month, eventhough me and my OH had :sex: around and on ovulation.....part of me wants to test tomorrow but i dont want to get like i was last cycle. i think to save myself from heartache i should not test at all til AF is at least late..... :wacko: x


----------



## emilylynn18

Titi & Dee7509- Thanks girls! DF and I are ready to get started again but we gotta wait til:witch:is gone lol

TITI- WAIT!!! Trust me, if you get a :bfp:you will be much happier than if you get a :bfn:. Atleast TRY and wait. If you can't handle it any longer, test on Wednesday. GL girl!


----------



## abster

I say leave it as long as you can angelmyky - step away from the test!! 
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi Dee7509.
> 
> I am due to ovulate this week, which means my most fertile days are 17th to the 22nd.
> 
> Feeling really down, my OH has a lung infection and I have been diagnosed with a Water infection.
> 
> Anyone else feel like things aren't going their way? Most fertile and my OH can't even breathe.
> 
> FairyGirl- Thanks for not- love to talk, but how do i reply? Doesn't seem to be an option for it?
> 
> Help!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic x

Nic, sorry about you and OH feeling ill. Hang in there, we've been trying since March 08 so sometimes it takes awhile.

Angelmyky: Titi and I are trying to wait until at least the day after af is due...

Titi hun, i know exactly how you feel....

I am trying not to test too, but as I don't really have any symptoms, it's upsetting me a bit.


----------



## Dee7509

Abster, I love the wine makes mummy clever bit...made me lol.


----------



## abster

A friend of mine had a card (from a series) pinned to her fridge. It read:
Clever lies to tell small children.... wine makes mummy clever. I always thought it was really funny and I feel like the 2ww needs some humour to take the edge off the slow slide into insanity!
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

You are so right, I am going crazy....


----------



## babytots

hi ladies just popping on to say hello its only a quick one as i'm a celeb is on :D anyways will try and catch up quickly.

emilylynn so sorry af got you hun good luck with this cycle.

premont- i hope your af comes soon and if not your able to come off the progesterone so she can make her apperance.

tit- dont test try and hold out as much as possible fingers crossed for you.

welcome to any newbies and sorry i cant catch up with all of you but i want to watch the eye candy that is stuart manning lol. x


----------



## Titi

Hi all-
Heading out a little later this evening and then early bed so might not get back on til morning. I have been v. tired lately going to bed much earlier.
Thanks all for help not testing. Willpower holding good so far..I too do not have much patience!!
Angelmyky-if I am waiting to test you prob can too!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well if it's true I'm currently doing my bit to raise my IQ!! x


----------



## angel75

angelmyky said:


> hey ladies....just wondering....what time do you think is best to test after ovulation? im 13DPO and i saw on "countdowntopregnancy" website that i can test today if i want to but im unsure. i have had symptoms but i still feel like i may not have caught it this month, eventhough me and my OH had :sex: around and on ovulation.....part of me wants to test tomorrow but i dont want to get like i was last cycle. i think to save myself from heartache i should not test at all til AF is at least late..... :wacko: x

hey chick hows you?? let me know how you get on!! I've convinced myself that i'm pregnant this month as my nipples are as sore as they were when i was pregnant in may. Can't even bear to touch them! but my period isn't due till about 25th so i've got a very long wait to find out!!! Hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## babybound

wow, i was gonee for the weekend an this thread really got to moving. jus read like 15 pages to keep up an i think i'm still a bit behind on things.


----------



## emilylynn18

Lol you're not the only one babybound!

I'm glad everyone is keeping the board moving though. It makes it much more exciting! I'm excited and nervous at the same time! I hate all this waiting :gun:. It really drags me down...

Luckily I'm happy waiting as long as I get my :bfp: for Christmas!!!


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya girls, this is my first post here so am bringing a big heap of :dust: for everybody!

I'm a day or two late at the moment, have had the worst nausea all last week so was convinced i was going to get a BFP (damn i do it to myself every month), but so far I've only had a BFN and spotting since friday on and off.
But its minor spotting, so am keeping a flicker of hope until the witch arrives. Its not over yet!


----------



## mommywishes

HI! Can I join?? I am desperately wanting a :bfp: for Christmas so the name if this group is soo fitting! :)


----------



## Titi

Hi Angel_dust-hoping that you never get your AF!

Babybound-missed ya-have fun :sex: !!!

Angel-my bbs/nips don't seem like they could possibly be any more sore. They started in at me at 2dpo and I am having mental block if that is ever happened that early. Also have been soooooooooooo tired (in fact going to bed now)-and NO energy, don't remember if that is LP thing too or new.

Dee-will send you off a message in the morning-nothing really new-hope all is well!

I made it though a full day no testing-thanks girls for your help! :hugs:


----------



## La_La79

babybound said:


> La_La79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, tried to join a dead thread :dohh: so the lovely premont sent me over here. :hugs: On cycle 1 after a break (5 months), got married in the mean time and hoping for a Leo (as in the star sign kind) :happydance:
> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread, great team, and I would love to join!
> 
> PS Does anyone know a short cut way to checking what threads you're on, or do you just need to remember where you've posted?
> 
> when you find a thread you wanna keep your eye on an make it easier to go back to when your on that thread theres a "thread tool" at the top of it. click there an it'll have a "subscribe to this thread" option, click there. then when you wanna go back to that thread click "quick links" at the top of the page an select "view subscribed threads" then jus find the one you want outa that list.Click to expand...

Thanks babybound, much easier!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All, 

Fish & Chips - nice to see you surfaced for a bit lol

Angel_Dust & Mommy wishes - welcome! :dust:

Titi, I'll be off line until tomorrow evening so have fun and stay strong, the sore nips/tiredness are really positive... Hope you can make it through tomorrow too, if not Good Luck and loads of :dust:


----------



## La_La79

Titi said:


> Hi Angel_dust-hoping that you never get your AF!
> 
> Babybound-missed ya-have fun :sex: !!!
> 
> Angel-my bbs/nips don't seem like they could possibly be any more sore. They started in at me at 2dpo and I am having mental block if that is ever happened that early. Also have been soooooooooooo tired (in fact going to bed now)-and NO energy, don't remember if that is LP thing too or new.
> 
> Dee-will send you off a message in the morning-nothing really new-hope all is well!
> 
> I made it though a full day no testing-thanks girls for your help! :hugs:

The sore bb's is always a confusing sign but the fact your having such a mental block and forgetting stuff is a really good one :wacko: baby-brains maybe? I may have missed it in an earlier thread but has anyone tested yet?


----------



## emilylynn18

Hey ladies! Ugh, can't sleep so I decided to hop back on here for a minute and check things out.

Titi- How you holding up??? Lol just think! The longer you wait, the stronger the :bfp: will be!!! GL girlie!!!

Thank god DF is going to be home tomorro. I'm going crazy w/o him and :af: is driving me CRAZY!! Hormones, cramps, etc... Anyone know a good remedy for cramps besides pills?? I hate swallowing them :sad2:

Well... Better get some rest! Have a good night! :hugs:


----------



## babybound

La_La79 said:


> babybound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La_La79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, tried to join a dead thread :dohh: so the lovely premont sent me over here. :hugs: On cycle 1 after a break (5 months), got married in the mean time and hoping for a Leo (as in the star sign kind) :happydance:
> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread, great team, and I would love to join!
> 
> PS Does anyone know a short cut way to checking what threads you're on, or do you just need to remember where you've posted?
> 
> when you find a thread you wanna keep your eye on an make it easier to go back to when your on that thread theres a "thread tool" at the top of it. click there an it'll have a "subscribe to this thread" option, click there. then when you wanna go back to that thread click "quick links" at the top of the page an select "view subscribed threads" then jus find the one you want outa that list.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babybound, much easier!Click to expand...



your welcomee.


&& ladies the month just isn't looking good for me. only :sex: like a couple times this weekend an one of them was on thursday so it wasn't even in my fertile window. tried twice on friday but things kept getting interupted thanks to important phone calls an our wonderful dog destroying things. then saturday we fought so no sex then. we did get to once on sunday an last night, but last night we went tit's up so that wasn't helpful much either. an im not even supposed to o'v til wednesday an im not gonna get to see him any thanks to work. i'm praying for a miracle this month, ima need one.


----------



## muncho

Morning ladies..how are you all. Just ahd a quick flick thru the hundreds of pages i have missed. We have new members??? 
Welcome , sorry cant rememebr the names , my wireless is not very good so cant keep looking at previous posts but hope you all enjoy your time on Tinsel Tots

I agree with testing at 14DPO but thats beacuse i couldnt handle BFN's...how can i updtae page 1 with the flashy BFP thing??

Im feeling much better, can at least move now. was having twinges on the left yesterday and thought i was Ov but did a POK and it was neg...
will test again later and hopefully try to BD..may as well try

Its great being at home and watching daytime TV..xx

p.s any more BFP apar from Scarlett?


----------



## lil_angel

Titi - Hows everything?? Only 3 more days now till we can test!!! Hope the wait goes quick, and you dont test before!!! :)

Welcome all the newbies!

Lil x


----------



## abster

Welcome, angel_dust, mommywishes and La_La79! Hope you get your BFP's soon!
Abi x


----------



## abster

emilylynn18 said:


> Hey ladies! Ugh, can't sleep so I decided to hop back on here for a minute and check things out.
> 
> Titi- How you holding up??? Lol just think! The longer you wait, the stronger the :bfp: will be!!! GL girlie!!!
> 
> Thank god DF is going to be home tomorro. I'm going crazy w/o him and :af: is driving me CRAZY!! Hormones, cramps, etc... Anyone know a good remedy for cramps besides pills?? I hate swallowing them :sad2:
> 
> Well... Better get some rest! Have a good night! :hugs:

Hi emilylynn18
I always avoid medication if I can. A hot water bottle, a wheat bag (the kind you heat you in the microwave) or the heat patches you can buy can work wonders for period pains. Cutting out caffeine can help too (I know, BORING!!) and drinking plenty of water is good for pain in general, apparently, as is activity - long walks, for example because the movement of your body helps to massage the area of your uterus. I used to get bad period pains before I had #1 and reflexology really helped to reduce the pain, the length and the heaviness of them. Accupuncture is supposed to be very good too. I used to go through stages where, for a few months, the pain would be terrible and would make me sick. Hope you feel better soon! (BFP!! A BFP works wonders for cramps!!)
Abi x


----------



## lil_angel

Morning Abster...

...how are you today?

Lil x


----------



## abster

Hi lil_angel,
The hag hasn't shown up, if that's what you mean! Don't know when to expect it as I've started taking B-100 complex to lengthen my luteal phase. I'm a little bit nauseous on and off but that seems to be standard before AF now. Time was, I'd mistake it for a pregnancy symptom and once I do that it's just horrible when AF turns up so I don't look for anything unless it hits me in the face like when I woke up (CD22) knowing I was pregnant with #1 - even then I left the testing for almost 2 weeks becasue I felt I only needed it to prove to my GP I was pregnant. 
How about you?
Don't think I'll be testing until I know I'm either very late or definitely pregnant!
Abi x


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> Morning ladies..how are you all. Just ahd a quick flick thru the hundreds of pages i have missed. We have new members???
> Welcome , sorry cant rememebr the names , my wireless is not very good so cant keep looking at previous posts but hope you all enjoy your time on Tinsel Tots
> 
> I agree with testing at 14DPO but thats beacuse i couldnt handle BFN's...how can i updtae page 1 with the flashy BFP thing??
> 
> Im feeling much better, can at least move now. was having twinges on the left yesterday and thought i was Ov but did a POK and it was neg...
> will test again later and hopefully try to BD..may as well try
> 
> Its great being at home and watching daytime TV..xx
> 
> p.s any more BFP apar from Scarlett?

:coffee: Promise us that if your brain starts to melt you'll turn off the TV and watch a DVD - there's only so much daytime TV the human brain can take! :wacko:
Good to hear you're wanting to try to BD again - you have PMA by the bucketload and that's what we all need. :hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## lil_angel

abster said:


> Hi lil_angel,
> The hag hasn't shown up, if that's what you mean! Don't know when to expect it as I've started taking B-100 complex to lengthen my luteal phase. I'm a little bit nauseous on and off but that seems to be standard before AF now. Time was, I'd mistake it for a pregnancy symptom and once I do that it's just horrible when AF turns up so I don't look for anything unless it hits me in the face like when I woke up (CD22) knowing I was pregnant with #1 - even then I left the testing for almost 2 weeks becasue I felt I only needed it to prove to my GP I was pregnant.
> How about you?
> Don't think I'll be testing until I know I'm either very late or definitely pregnant!
> Abi x

Well thats a good thing that :witch: hasnt showed up yet then?!

Im ok atm! Im just wait for Friday to come around, but am havin second thoughts about testin then. Fridays the day :witch: is due, and i feel like i need 2 wait a few more days afterwards just to make sure she doesnt turn up and i get a def positive. Hmmm....not sure wha now.....test friday mornin....or maybe Monday morning??? Decisions Decisions!

Today is am feelin REALLY REALLY hungry.....its such a weird thing, as im never REALLY hungry like this...do u think it could be a little sign!! Ive not had any other sign apart from being REALLY tired and REALY hot at night! Not many good signs really, so hope this is my month for the :bfp: i want! Pleaseee :)

Lil x


----------



## Titi

Hi All,

I think I am out. I need chart advice, if you could please take a look. AF due this Friday and my temps ALREADY going down. I thought they were supposed to keep rising if I was preg. Actually I am confused because I thought they would rise at least to where they were on last Cd1 whether I was preg or not and they are much lower. 
Does anyone know much about this?

EmilyLynn, Lil_Angel-I think I have a grip now and definitely not testing unless after late, esp. now that I don't think I am PG. Except for my sore BBs all my other mystery symptoms seem to be gone and I always get sore BBs anyway. 

Babybound-sorry things not going as hoped with BD this month. I had almost the same thing happen last month and it was mostly DH fault and boy I couldn't help being so mad at him for WEEKS! I normally am not like that but last month I had my transvag. and there was a ripe follicle when I went and it was so exciting I couldn't wait to go home and BD and he was just not up for much/tired. I hate feeling like I am "begging" for it during OV and for some reason that is always the one week a month when things just aren't synching up. 

Muncho-good hearing from you and it sounds like you have a great mindset at the moment. Enjoy some relaxy time at the very least. Maybe some gossip magazines to go with the soaps.

Love and babydust to all!


----------



## lil_angel

Titi :hug: Im having second thoughts on when to test now to! I dont have that 'preg' feeling, all im feelin atm is absoutly starving, tired, and hot! What kinda symptoms are they?! I really hope your not out this month titi, i would look at your chart but to be honest...all thats confuses me, so i wouldnt know wha am lookin at!


----------



## LauraLy

Hello Ladies!

I have heard that staying lying down- possibly with your pelvis tilted- after bd was a good way to help the little :spermy: travel. Now the time frame- I have heard anywhere from 5 minutes to a half hour :wacko: Well, I tried this last cycle and ended up with a bladder infection! :dohh::cry: My dr. (gp) said that you need to urinate following sex in order to help prevent bladder infections- but my ob/gyn is telling me stay lying down for a while :shrug::dohh::shrug::dohh:

Any ideas? Do any of you try staying in bed following :sex:? And for how long? Does it even work? I really dont want to end up with another infection this month :nope:...but I REALLY want my :bfp: this month!!!!! What to do????:shrug:

Well thanks to all for listening!:hugs:
:dust: to EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Laurly- you can lie with your hips tilted if u like (some gals swear by this..) But the :spermy: that are going to reach the egg are usually where they need to be within the first 30 seconds anyways. That said- I usually stay in the bed for about 20 min after :sex: IMO it can't hurt (unless u r prone to bladder infections) I would suggest either doing as your gp says or make sure prior to :sex: DH and you are showered. Sorry :blush: not sure how to say it politely. I'm sure your gp told u how they are caused, and as long as you are both clean it shoud give u less of a chance of going through that horrible experience again. Please don't be offended by what I've said.
Titi- I wouldn't be too concerned by the temp dip today. Many ladies experience an implantation dip around 10 dpo, so it may be that for you. Stay positive hun. :hugs:


----------



## lil_angel

Lauraly

This is my 1st month ttc....and i lay on my back for about 10mins after :sex: then just went straight to bed afterwards without going to the loo. I dont know if it really works or not! I only got 3days to go to find out tho! So ill let you know!

Lil x


----------



## LauraLy

Premomt said:


> Laurly- you can lie with your hips tilted if u like (some gals swear by this..) But the :spermy: that are going to reach the egg are usually where they need to be within the first 30 seconds anyways. That said- I usually stay in the bed for about 20 min after :sex: IMO it can't hurt (unless u r prone to bladder infections) I would suggest either doing as your gp says or make sure prior to :sex: DH and you are showered. Sorry :blush: not sure how to say it politely. I'm sure your gp told u how they are caused, and as long as you are both clean it shoud give u less of a chance of going through that horrible experience again. Please don't be offended by what I've said.
> Titi- I wouldn't be too concerned by the temp dip today. Many ladies experience an implantation dip around 10 dpo, so it may be that for you. Stay positive hun. :hugs:

Thanks...no offense taken. Last month, my DH was doing a lot of projects in our new house- laying flooring and such- and we didn't take the time "clean up" before bd...we were just concerned that we had the energy and time to :sex:!:blush: But my gp also said that holding my urine can also effect bladder infections, as can not "cleaning up" the mess after sex. :blush:
Well, thanks for the advice. I'm not prone to UTI's- as this is only my 3rd in 10 years- but still think I am going to play it safe :winkwink:
Its tough when you want that BFP so bad...other things seem to go to the back burner!!!!

Tonight starts our :sex: and hunt for a positive opk...so fx this is our month!!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## LauraLy

lil_angel said:


> Lauraly
> 
> This is my 1st month ttc....and i lay on my back for about 10mins after :sex: then just went straight to bed afterwards without going to the loo. I dont know if it really works or not! I only got 3days to go to find out tho! So ill let you know!
> 
> Lil x

Thanks Lil! 

Thats what I did last cycle and ended up with a stinkin bladder infection...:cry:!

Hope you get your :bfp:!!!! Good luck and Fx for you!!!!:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## muncho

hi laura

i also lie in bed for 3o mins after with my legs against the wall :( maybe a bit OTT but it kinda makes sense - makes it easeir for them to get where they need to be..
re going for a wee after, that too is correct , if you go after your 3om mins or whatever then anything that comes out id dead sperm anyway ( i think u always have a bit that is dead even if you dont lie there for 3o mins

also i keep forgettign to tell everyone about how to increase CM:
citrus fruits, diary products and grapefriut, it worked for me last month

also i agree with abster about pains and hot water bottles. the more tablets u take the more your body gets used to them so eventually you will need to take more to get any relief..

abster - how did you know to take B100 tabs m did you self medicate?


----------



## mommywishes

Thanks for the welcome!!!! Let me fill you guys in on what's going on with me. AF was due on or around the 7th. No sign of her in sight. I am pretty regular with a 28 day cycle. The longest my cycle has gone in the last 6 months is 31 days. We are cd 38! I have gotten 5 :bfn:s! I started to get little waves of nausea yesterday, I actually thought I might have to run to the toilet but it passed. I really have no idea what to think...... The lack of AF and the :bfn:'s have me soooo confused!!!


:dust: to us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Praying for that :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Lil_Angel-my symptoms were really sore bbs & nipples beginning 2dpo and they have been "hard" ever since. SUPER more hungry then ever and very tired/no energy. A few spells of heartburn but maybe b/c I am eating everything in site. Some veins on bbs & shooting pains in them-also they went from 34 to 37". slight tug at 2 am 5dpo also had temp dip then. 

I have never charted before this month so I don't know/remember what is normal for me as the witch has been playing tricks on me changing things around things I started TTC. I do always get sore BBs before AF but didn't think it was as early as it was this month. dunno.

As far as TTC Position afterwards, This month I have been doing yoga shoulder stands (everything straight up in air but shoulders, arms & head on bed) (talk about OTT!) for first 5 minutes and then 25 minutes-30 minutes in Muncho's position with legs up against wall, and then staying flat in bed reading a book for another half hour or so. I haven't had a UTI in over 10 years so have been more worried about sperm coming out at pee. 

I am desparate girls. :wacko:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey, 

How are you holding up Titi? I am very bad with patience.

LauraLY- I did the same last week and now I am on antibiotics for an infection as well. I didn't connect the two, but now you have said that it makes sense to me as I always want to go to the loo after. 

Hopefully will have :pink: or :blue: by christmas. 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## twinklestar8

Hello

Can I join here? Im trying to work out this site and I am not sure how things work really.

I am on the first month of ttc #2, I already have a 17 month old daughter.

I am not temp charting or anything, but this is what I have done:

I am on day 26 of my cycle, im not sure how long this cycle will be. Longest cycle has been 48 days.

I dont know when I ovulated, if at all. I did ov sticks on days 14, 15, 18, 19, 20 and 21, but no smiley face. So I decided to stop testing. We BD'd on days 18, 19, 21, 22, 23 and 24.

What do you think the chances are we caught or did we start to BD too late??

Looking forward to hearing about you all- going to read back about you guys!


----------



## Titi

Hello-

Welcome Twinklestar-Good to have you. Don't know if You BD too late not knowing what your cycle or ov is.. If you have a 26 day cycle you prob ov around the 12th so probably started OPK & BD too late, which is why no +, but.......you could get lucky if your cycle is longer this month!

Mommywishes-that is exciting news, I think but must be sheer torture!! NO AF and naseau and LATE seems positive-I have read of girls who are pg but get BFNs forever past AF. Did you use reliable tests?

Nuttynicnac-I am not feeling myself today and when I go to my hair apt. tonight would really like to stop and get a test for the morning. I thought I was good with waiting but I am not so sure now. I just want to be pregnant so bad this month. 10 months of BFNs and/or AFs is too much.


----------



## twinklestar8

sorry I must have been confusing in my message

I am on day 26 now, but I dont know how long my cycle will be sadly!


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> hi laura
> 
> i also lie in bed for 3o mins after with my legs against the wall :( maybe a bit OTT but it kinda makes sense - makes it easeir for them to get where they need to be..
> re going for a wee after, that too is correct , if you go after your 3om mins or whatever then anything that comes out id dead sperm anyway ( i think u always have a bit that is dead even if you dont lie there for 3o mins
> 
> also i keep forgettign to tell everyone about how to increase CM:
> citrus fruits, diary products and grapefriut, it worked for me last month
> 
> also i agree with abster about pains and hot water bottles. the more tablets u take the more your body gets used to them so eventually you will need to take more to get any relief..
> abster - how did you know to take B100 tabs m did you self medicate?


There's a great thread on here called Vitamin B6 - Lengthen Luteal Phase or Increase Progesterone. It moves on from talking about B6 to talking about B-complex vitamin supplements. They help to balance the hormones and make sure a)the follicle doesn't leave the ovary til it's fully ready and b) that your progesterone levels are high enough to sustain a pregnancy (ie LP longer than 10 days). I breastfed a for long time and I reckon the prolactin produced by feeding has suppressed my progesterone levels. The girl who did a lot of the research did point out that B-50 or 100 will increase the LP if it's a problem with egg quality or prog. levels and that if the problem is a thin endomitrium the B-100 can't help. If you think your cycle need some regulating B-vits could help. There's tons of info on there amongst all the chatting - really worth taking a look.


----------



## muncho

twinkle star ~ my theory is that its better to Bd more before you ov than after, i suppose its a bit difficult to work out if you dont know how long the cycles are..but the more you bd the better..

Mommy~ hmm i would be confused too! what type of tests have you been using? Clear blue? what about going to the docs if you normally have regular cycles..

titi~ have i missed something , have you tested yet, what happened?


----------



## babytots

hey ladies just a quick one again from me have had a long day and have been so busy. promise tomorow i will be back on form and catching up properly on all the posts.

titi i had a look at your chart dont worry about the temp drop as long as your temp is above coverline its a good sign. how long normally is your lp?

its not unusual either to get temp dips in the 2ww and it mean nothing. it might be an implantation dip. there are so many possibilitys as to what it is but hopefully your temp will rise tomorow and the dip is a good sign for you.

lauraly-sorry to hear you got an infection hopefully it was a one off and wont happen again. 

sorry i cant reply properly ladies just quickly skimmed through the posts. x

p.s my app at the pre-pregnancy unit was a complete waste of time. update is in my journal. x


----------



## abster

Girls, I'm out. ******* witch got me this afternoon. Aaaaarrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. 
Started taking the agnus castus and evening primrose on top of the B-100. 
At least I didn't think I was pregnant, hey. Disappointed my lp was only 9 days though. 
Good luck to the rest of you still hoping for bonfire babies - hopefully I'll have a tinsel tot.
I'm off to drink some wine.
x


----------



## twinklestar8

Talking to my oh this evening, he doesnt think this month will result in a BFP :( and he seems quite relaxed and ok about it, I however think I will cry!


----------



## twinklestar8

.


----------



## muncho

abster said:


> Girls, I'm out. ******* witch got me this afternoon. Aaaaarrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Started taking the agnus castus and evening primrose on top of the B-100.
> At least I didn't think I was pregnant, hey. Disappointed my lp was only 9 days though.
> Good luck to the rest of you still hoping for bonfire babies - hopefully I'll have a tinsel tot.
> I'm off to drink some wine.
> x

oh i so sorry to hear that...hope u enjoye the wine :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Grrr to the witch Abster. No worries though as next month is Tinsel Tots month! Fingers crossed for a BFP then!

So.. Titi.. any news yet? Also Angel Dust.. any news?

Hello to all the new folk!

Well we Bd-ed several times over the last few days. I have no idea if that was enough but any more would have been tricky as we've both been so busy.

So I guess I've now just got to sit back and wait... which I'm not good at!

I've been getting mild period pain type symptoms recently but I have been for a couple of weeks now so I have no idea what is going on there.

When are you supposed to start getting signs?

I never knew you could get a bladder infection from not going to the loo after bd-ing!! There's another new thing I've learnt from you lovely ladies. 

x


----------



## fairygirl

twinklestar8 said:


> Talking to my oh this evening, he doesnt think this month will result in a BFP :( and he seems quite relaxed and ok about it, I however think I will cry!

I'll hit him for you.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes.. what a naught OH! Mine is desperate for a baby but isn't getting all emotional about it like I sometimes do!!


----------



## fairygirl

Well in a few moments I'm off to attach my TinselTots sig. AF is visiting although she seems very sluggish. Maybe I'll completely wear her out and she'll have to go somewhere exotic for an extended holiday...9 months should do it.

abster: sorry to hear she's with you too. How long are your cycles? I got to CD32 this month after a wierd one last cycle where I cramped from CD25 and spotted CD28, had a 30day cycle. Now the ladies in the B Vits thread think I'm mad but I think drinking about 8 glasses of Fruit and Barley a day helped, gave me another 200% RDA of B6 and B12. Oh and I had chronic wind for over a week which could quite possibly mean my progesterone was nice and high.

To the ladies waiting to test, please hold on. I've read symptoms kick in after implantation so 6-12 dpo, but saying that, who knows, some ladies feel different straightaway. So lots of PMA for you!

I feel so nervous now. Planning to get plenty of :sex: from CD11 to CD21 and test Dec 19th if all goes well. ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## twinklestar8

abster sorry about AF! How annoying!! enjoy the wine though!!!!

Arrghh!! I know!! he is annoying, he is too relaxed, which I guess I should be too - but Im not!!

Fish & Chips - with my last preg, I had rock boobs about 11 days after ov.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fingers crossed for rock boobs then! x


----------



## fairygirl

The sig really, really doesn't like me. Tried the one from pg4, even retyped it in myself. Help anyone!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi everyone, I've missed alot today!

EmilyLynn, I use a hot water bottle sometimes and turn off the Air Conditioning, I've found that that helps.

Babybound, hope you get your miracle, fingers crossed for you. Hope you ov earlier if that helps.

Regarding the hips tilted thing, I also read that if you tilt too much it can "over shoot" the opening (that's my words, I can't remember the exact wording) so keep this in mind. 

The UTI, yeah, the urine stream kind of cleanses the area.

Titi & Lil_Angel, a few more days to go, we can make it!!

Welcome Twinkestar8! Have you tried BBT charting?

Abster- I read the VItB thread, it really sounds good and so many people tried and gave good feedback. My LP is 13 days though so I think I'm okay. I'm so sorry the witch got you, bad bad witch :growlmad:

Fish & Chips, I think some people get symptoms really early. I am not one of those though...aarghhhhhh


----------



## Fish&Chips

Copy the following in to the box that appears when you click on 'edit signature' under the User CP option...

https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2009/11/09/75cdc65b3aa59845916d8350ce4abc0f.gif[/IMG ]

Then take out the space I put in at the end (between the IMG and ]

Hopefully that should do it. x


----------



## Titi

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

why does the 2ww HAVE to coincide with PMS? .

Muncho/Fish& Chips, I haven't tested yet but think I will tomorrow AM just to get this cycle over with-I'm much crazier than normal and have been so patient but just want a BFP this month so much!

Twinklestar-I'm sorry it's a bad timing month for you. It happens to all of us, believe me. And my DH too wants a baby more than anything but is also frighteningly patient and composed about it! I still can't believe their bodies don't go through any changes ever!!!

Mommywishes-I did get confused-that sounds like better news maybe you did catch ov just right? You'll just have to keep :sex: just in case!!!!

Fairygirl & Abster-so sorry about the mean old witch. Well enjoy some :wine: for now-its my favorite condolence.

Babytots-I have no idea yet what my luteal phase is but if I always have AF on day 26 or once in a while 27, so if my chart is right and I OV on the 12th I guess 14 days sounds right. Wish your visit went better-I'm going to stalk your journal now.

Muncho, Fish & Chips-& all-haven't tested yet. Wanted to hold out til after the shower but that seems more tortuous and almost think I would prefer an early bfn to an AF showing up-although on the other hand a BFP would really brighten me up! Want to test tomorrow morning really badly-even bought FRERS (couldn't help myself!!).......it will be 12dpo....................

lots of love


----------



## La_La79

Ok, so I have been having really strong waves of dizziness and nausea, boobies really sore, sharp pain sore and brain is mush! So I tested today, I wasn't going to and went to toilet first thing, then after 30 mins, managed to trickle out some more (sorry tmi) and got a BFN :cry: on a First response test. Would normally start spotting today and AF would be due tomorrow, but no cramps and still feeling really dizzy :shrug: dont know what the deal is, but will keep posting. Anyone else feeling anything like this, or felt anything like this?


----------



## Titi

Hi La_La,
So sorry about BFN-hopefully it just didn't show yet....will still cross fingers for you.

I am feeling the same way as you!


----------



## Premomt

Ladies- I am having a dilemah. I called the ob yesterday to see if I could go off the progesterone,to let af come since I've gotten 2 bfns, and spoke with a nurse. She couldn't answer and I expected an answer today but got none.
I'd like to get on with my next cycle and stop putting off af if I'm not pg.
I've been waking up the past 2 mornings sweating and crampy. I would just like to get on with it... Oh well, thursday is the last day so what's tonight and tomorrow. Yuk.


----------



## Dee7509

Premomt, maybe there's no harm in waiting. Sometimes people get late bfps so it might be a good idea. I am on tenterhooks myself waiting to test.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi- how was the movie?


----------



## La_La79

Titi said:


> Hi La_La,
> So sorry about BFN-hopefully it just didn't show yet....will still cross fingers for you.
> 
> I am feeling the same way as you!

Thanks Titi, I'm still hopeful, no sign of AF, and so many symptoms. Have some pulling sensations too. aaahhh the wait! :shrug:

Anyone else tested yet?


----------



## mommywishes

Titi- I have used Clear Blue Easy Digital and FRER. I hate those :bfn:s!

Still no sign of AF!! This waiting is toture! I am trying to hold out on testing because of all the :bfn:s, when should I try testing again?

:dust: for everyone!!!! 
Stay away :witch:! 
Praying for my :bfp:!!


----------



## muncho

morning everyone.. 
Titi ~ i would wait till after the baby shower, otherwise you will be so depressed
fish&chips ~ when i see your name i really feel like FISH N CHIPS..like now errr

lala ~ symptoms sound good, fingers crossed..

abster ~ how was the wine..

Who wanted the sig~ try page 8, mne didnt work from page 4.


----------



## muncho

mommy ~ ohhhh good luck for when you test. when is af due

premomt ~ what did decide to do?

im having watery CM. im Cd 13 normally would ov round now but the lap may have delayed it...does watery come before EWCM? did opk and they were neg..

ladies in the UK...how windy is it!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

so looks like my HSG appointment is now going to be on the 23rd... which would be after ovulation :( so i think im out this cycle, which means no bfp before xmas, but after hopefully by a few days fingers x'd for everyone else!!!


----------



## muncho

sonya , sorry to hear that...BFP for xmas though. i may be out as well...
hopefully the hsg will clear you out so making it easier for you tinsel tot??


----------



## fairygirl

argh! Ignore the dates in my post last night. I have no idea what's going on. Thanks muncho i'll give it a go when i get on a proper computer. Sorry to hear some people are out for the time being x x x


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> morning everyone..
> Titi ~ i would wait till after the baby shower, otherwise you will be so depressed
> fish&chips ~ when i see your name i really feel like FISH N CHIPS..like now errr
> 
> lala ~ symptoms sound good, fingers crossed..
> 
> abster ~ how was the wine..
> 
> Who wanted the sig~ try page 8, mne didnt work from page 4.

Wine was good thanks. Off to playgroup now, setting up & putting away equipment and running round after a load of 0-4-year-olds and their carers for 3 hours. 
Someone do me a favour and burn the witch!
Abi x


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> mommy ~ ohhhh good luck for when you test. when is af due
> 
> premomt ~ what did decide to do?
> 
> im having watery CM. im Cd 13 normally would ov round now but the lap may have delayed it...does watery come before EWCM? did opk and they were neg..
> 
> ladies in the UK...how windy is it!!!

Watery is before ewcm. Get ready to BD!
x


----------



## lil_angel

TITI.....!!!!!!! Please dont test before the baby shower!! We need 2 test around the same time!!!!

Titi & Dee . . .. Arrghhhh....not long till we can test now.......2 days to go!!!!! :)

Abster - Sorry that the :witch: got you :( 

Lil xx


----------



## muncho

abster said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> mommy ~ ohhhh good luck for when you test. when is af due
> 
> premomt ~ what did decide to do?
> 
> im having watery CM. im Cd 13 normally would ov round now but the lap may have delayed it...does watery come before EWCM? did opk and they were neg..
> 
> ladies in the UK...how windy is it!!!
> 
> Watery is before ewcm. Get ready to BD!
> xClick to expand...

Yipeeee thanks. best news so far today..
hope you have a nice with the kids :)


----------



## twinklestar8

[/QUOTE]

Watery is before ewcm. Get ready to BD!
x[/QUOTE]

So when I have increased CM should I BD then or after??

Having aches and pains today still, think things are working their way down!! That'd be typical a 28 day cycle this time for the first time in months, when we tried based on a 35 day cycle!!

Sorry about the BFN - Hopefully in a few days it will be a BFP!!

Sorry to the ladies that are out this cycle :cry: Just think of the wine you can have!!

The weather here is very windy again! Great?! my daughter and I have been poorly the last few days, so desperate to get out, but it looks miserable!!


----------



## doddy0402

Hi girls...wow there are soo many pages to read through!! :thumbup:
Its tipping it down here, got soaked taking my son to nursery.
I am on cd14 and normally on a 30 day cycle, when do you think is the best time to be bd-ing?x

donna


----------



## Titi

Lil_Angel-oh nooooooooooooooo!! I didn't get your message until too late this morning. I'm sooooo sorry! I couldn't take the feeling of "being out" anymore yesterday and also had a BFP dream last night so I tested today. I am a horrible cycle buddy: ( and I got a :bfn: :cry: I am still here for you and Dee to test this weekend and still have tons of PMA for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Although this was the most depressing :bfn: ever (I wanted baby so badly this month-gearing up for TTC#! CYCLE 12) I am glad I have a few days to get used to it instead of being distracted about it at baby shower and then getting my AF right then & there. It will be hard, it was hard buying the presents and looking at all the baby stuff I have never gotten to buy myself but also I am very happy for her and trying to trust in God's will for us. Sending DH this morning to the urologist to pick up the directions & container for semen analysis to bring back next week (they only do it Wednesday mornings). So hopefully we will start to get some answers as we surely should have PG this month FF says we had a high score with the planning. 

Doddy-time for you to :sex: :sex: :sex: Time is NOW!
Sonya-what is HSG apt? The medical stuff is new to me. Same question about progersterone for Premomt (and support for you hun, think Dee is right on)
La_La & Mommywishes-contrats on holding out! FINGERS CROSSED for you :dust:

Muncho-not only does the watery cm come before EWCM but I have also heard that it is possible to be fertile when the watery is there. I didn't have ANY EWCM (that I noticed) this cycle-maybe that's my problem.

Dee-movie was pretty good-DH liked but I had just finished the book (My Sisters Keeper) which (of course) was soooooooo much better than the movie. It was a real tear jerker, probably not what I needed at PMS time.

Lastly, I think I have decided that I will just always test 12DPO. I struggle every single cycle with what I should do regarding testing and maybe if I just have the 12DPO plan firm it place this will help. Cycle buddies please forgive me!!!!!! :wacko:

Love and dust to all.


----------



## Dee7509

Nothing to forgive hun, we're here for support!!! I couldn't hold out this morning either (and I had been so adamant about waiting!!!). The result was pretty depressing, BFN as usual so on to next cycle (when af comes).

Lil_Angel, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## muncho

twinkle...if you have ewcm then you need to bd NOW..more bd before ov the better

doddy ~ov is normally 14 days beofre AF, but as we know not all women have normal cycles.. i have 28 day and i ov about cd13 but i Bd from cd8 ( well i did the last cycle)
do you chexk cm or temp or opk?

titi ~ i also read that watery can be fertile..not had much today so may have missed it..will check later. you should get results of semen back very quickly

Dee/titi ~ oh no! sorry :)


----------



## Titi

Dee-:sad2: I am here for you.............so sorry hun. 

Here is to :wine: and us :drunk: this weekend.........not much condolence. 


:hugs2: :friends:


----------



## twinklestar8

titi - Sorry you got a BFN this month :( - I have read that book - omg - I was crying literally a few pages into it!

I havent got EWCM now, but I did just over a week ago

I love this thread it is sooooo busy - just got to learn to catch up and remember everyone!


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks for the :wine:kinda early this am but what the heck! Off to have breakfast now and think about what I'm going to do next cycle. We'll compare soon!


----------



## Dee7509

twinklestar8 said:


> titi - Sorry you got a BFN this month :( - I have read that book - omg - I was crying literally a few pages into it!
> 
> I havent got EWCM now, but I did just over a week ago
> 
> I love this thread it is sooooo busy - just got to learn to catch up and remember everyone!

Twinklestar, what continent are you in if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## twinklestar8

I am in the UK. 


Just sat here now trying not to analyse every twinge. But really feel like someone could be paying me a visit in the next day or so :cry: I am on day 27 of my cycle now. I did a sneaky test this morning and it was BFN - prob too early though.


----------



## Dee7509

oh, sorry twinklestar, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## abster

Watery is before ewcm. Get ready to BD!
x[/QUOTE]

So when I have increased CM should I BD then or after??

Having aches and pains today still, think things are working their way down!! That'd be typical a 28 day cycle this time for the first time in months, when we tried based on a 35 day cycle!!

Sorry about the BFN - Hopefully in a few days it will be a BFP!!

Sorry to the ladies that are out this cycle :cry: Just think of the wine you can have!!
The weather here is very windy again! Great?! my daughter and I have been poorly the last few days, so desperate to get out, but it looks miserable!![/QUOTE]


sorry typing 1-handed coz #1 decided she wants a cuddle :hugs:
you should bd when you have egg-white cm - or start earlier if you get the watery kind. i only get ewcm and we consistently bd 5 nights in a row before it starts to go, which means we def get a few in before ov and at least one on/after ov day. i use my cm and cervix position to tell me when to start bd-ing and my cm, cervix position ff chart to tell me when to stop bothering. check out my charts and you'll see what i mean.
sorry you're stuck inside - cabin fever must be kicking in! 
abi x


----------



## mommywishes

This waiting game is killing me! Everyday feels like a month! Still no sign of :af:! Fx!!! I still feel lil waves of nausea, almost like a cold or the flu is slowly coming on. One of my best friends had her 2nd yesterday. I went to visit her and the baby was so beautiful and perfect! About 5 of my friends have had a baby in the past 6 months, and about 3 of them are pregnant. One has my cycle pretty much and just POAS and guess what?? :bfp:...why can't I get one??? :( Well I just wanted to vent a lil and update. 
I will probably end up going to get more hpt's at the store if I can't hold out today. 
:dust: for us all!!! 
Fx!!!! Praying for a :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone, ive not been on since i last messaged the other day and there seems to be too much to read lol, i dont want to seem like im not interested so i will send :dust: to you all and wish good luck to everyone when you test.

i didnt test, i am waiting. :D im due AF either today or tomorrow....unsure because according to "countdowntopregnancy", AF should have been here yesterday. :wacko: im always around every 30-31 days so i worked it out that i should start tomorrow or today....no sign though so im keeping my hopes up but not thinking too much about it. if AF doesnt show then im still testing on 20th....if i get a BFN then i will wait another week after that.

good luck everyone :D x



angel75 said:


> hey chick hows you?? let me know how you get on!! I've convinced myself that i'm pregnant this month as my nipples are as sore as they were when i was pregnant in may. Can't even bear to touch them! but my period isn't due till about 25th so i've got a very long wait to find out!!! Hope you're ok hun xx

hiya im ok thank you. how are you? good luck with waiting, got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Titi- sorry to hear, fingers crossed it isn't showing yet. Feel really guilty. I am quite new to trying and only been having this for a few months. Some of you have been trying for ages.

Sending you and everyone lots of :dust: and here's hoping for a :pink: :blue: in 39 weeks. 

I am fertile now for the next few days but OH still not able to breathe properly. There is always next month. Don't feel as angry about it at the minute. 

I do feel really angry about the woman in the news that left her four kids though. There are loads of us on here who are loving and really want to give a baby a good home and then you get people like that who have four and don't look after them. ARRRGGGHHH. 

Sorry, rant over. 

Love to all

:hug:

Nic x


----------



## babybound

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Titi- sorry to hear, fingers crossed it isn't showing yet. Feel really guilty. I am quite new to trying and only been having this for a few months. Some of you have been trying for ages.
> 
> Sending you and everyone lots of :dust: and here's hoping for a :pink: :blue: in 39 weeks.
> 
> I am fertile now for the next few days but OH still not able to breathe properly. There is always next month. Don't feel as angry about it at the minute.
> 
> I do feel really angry about the woman in the news that left her four kids though. There are loads of us on here who are loving and really want to give a baby a good home and then you get people like that who have four and don't look after them. ARRRGGGHHH.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.
> 
> Love to all
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Nic x

i have to agree with you about that, there are so many loving peole here that jus want their bfps an would be amazing parents but month after month some of us get visted by the witch an have to wait an try all over again. it kills me to see people who don't properly take care of their kids or the people who have one night stands with someone that they barely know an don't even want the baby. the big man upstairs jus isn't fair sometime. an now im ranting too! so i guess i'll cut this short. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Babybound, 

Sorry to have made you rant. x

Fingers crossed we will all have BFPs soon. 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Hey all. I can confirm CD1 today. How frustrating, it'll be worse next month when it's a 'Am I late again? or do I test?'. The wench is really asking for a slap as it feels like I'm being kicked in my uterus. 

Meanwhile my OH just got prescribed Diclofenac for suspected gout. It's an anti -inflammatory and I'm Googling any possible fertility side effects as I speak.

Hope everyone has :dust: PMA :dust: Especially the ladies staying away from the sticks!


----------



## angelmyky

hey i heard about that woman leaving her kids too. i was even more shocked and felt sad when i heard that the youngest is only about 3 months old and was crying for food and the eldest whos about 4 years old tried to get a bottle made. apparently they found baby milk powder all over the floor where the child tried to make the bottle and there was food etc all over the kitchen where they tried to feed themselves. plus apparently the house looked like a right sh*thole too because she was lazy (sorry for language).....my sister told me about that woman and i was so sad about it. theres so many couples out there that cant have kids or are trying and theres people like her who cant keep their legs shut and dont want their kids or cant even take care of them. those children could have hurt themselves or that baby could have been shook or smothered by the others. theyre too young to understand. how can someone do that....especially a MOTHER!! its sick. and the sick thing is.....she got away with it!!!! how pathetic is that judge?!

right im ranting and rambling so i will stop. 

anyway, AF hasnt shown at all and i am hoping it doesnt come at all. i wont let it get to me though. oh and i havent had pepsi or foxs creams since i wrote on here that i was giving them up for a tinsel tot. :D woop. x


----------



## twinklestar8

ANGELMYKY - You are good not having pepsi. Diet coke is my BIG downfall! I love it and I know its not good for me - but I need it - lol!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fairygirl, Dee and Titi - that is poo. Sorry you all got BFN. Role on December. 

Titi- I hope the tests etc all end in good news. We are only on cycle 5 and I'm pulling my hair out so I am sending you all the luck and love for a BFP soon.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any news La La? 

Premont - did you speak to the doctor and did you come to a decision? I know how hard it must be waiting for your AF but I've heard people can be pregnant when they are convinced the witch is on her way. Probably easier said than done, but hang in there girl. x

Muncho - yum yum Fish and Chips!! I'm just glad no one has the user name chicken tikka masala!!


----------



## fairygirl

Fish&Chips said:


> Fairygirl, Dee and Titi - that is poo. Sorry you all got BFN. Role on December.
> 
> Titi- I hope the tests etc all end in good news. We are only on cycle 5 and I'm pulling my hair out so I am sending you all the luck and love for a BFP soon.

Thanks, I was expecting my AF coz we only actually start trying this cycle. No BFN for me but I do wholeheartedly wish everyone a BFP this thread!!!


----------



## Titi

Hi all-just a quick break from work. Thanks so much for kind words and encouragement. What a lousy day was so sad all day long, but just had long talk with DH and all the PMA from you wonderful wonderful girls feeling better. Its funny-part of our talk was just about how we can't have one yet with all our love when people abandon or don't love the ones they have-and then read you are already talking on here about!
For those that are new to trying please don't feel guilty it is a wonderful time and was loads of fun in beginning and hopefully all the best and dust to you!!!!!!!
More later-but now I am craving Indian food, LOL Fish & Chips!


----------



## angel75

Well I thought things were looking good for me as my nipples were so sore but they don't feel as bad today. Think i have period cramps on my right hand side (felt like my ovary was being squeezed!) i'm cd19 tho hope this is not another 21 day cycle feels like i'm always coming on! But just have to be a bit more patient but i'm guessing that my nipples not being as sore is a bad sign??? They're are still sore but don't feel like they've been cut off now!


----------



## fairygirl

angel75 said:


> Well I thought things were looking good for me as my nipples were so sore but they don't feel as bad today. Think i have period cramps on my right hand side (felt like my ovary was being squeezed!) i'm cd19 tho hope this is not another 21 day cycle feels like i'm always coming on! But just have to be a bit more patient but i'm guessing that my nipples not being as sore is a bad sign??? They're are still sore but don't feel like they've been cut off now!

Have you O'd? Coz I get mild cramps, a heavy feeling and sore nipples around the same time as my EWCM.


----------



## Blob

Hey can i join in too :blush: My OH just decided that we can POSSIBLY TTC now :yipee: I would love a christmas BFP but i dont want to get my hopes up :lol:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

It takes so long to catch up! Just want to say sorry to you guys that the witch has got - we ought to drop a house on her! 

I am cd10 now - only came off sun, but started practicing and looking out for the big O this wkend! I am trying to be positive - my preggy friend said to me today to enjoy all the stages of this experience including the 'trying' as there are so many stages and they go so quickly! She actually made me stop and think - and shes right! I am going to try and enjoy this! (obviously I enjoy the BD part!) 

So PMA and lots of babydust to all - anyone testing around the 7th dec?

x x x


----------



## fairygirl

Hi again Angelblue. I made it in! lol :dust: for you!

Hey blob, nice to see a familiar name from WTT. I started another Alternative Status Thread in TTC, but I'm the only one in there so far :( What CD are you on?


----------



## angel75

fairygirl said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Well I thought things were looking good for me as my nipples were so sore but they don't feel as bad today. Think i have period cramps on my right hand side (felt like my ovary was being squeezed!) i'm cd19 tho hope this is not another 21 day cycle feels like i'm always coming on! But just have to be a bit more patient but i'm guessing that my nipples not being as sore is a bad sign??? They're are still sore but don't feel like they've been cut off now!
> 
> Have you O'd? Coz I get mild cramps, a heavy feeling and sore nipples around the same time as my EWCM.Click to expand...

I thought i had ovulated around 12th this month. My last AF was 31st oct we bd 5th and then again 12th. I had ewcm round about 10th. My cycles last anything from 21 days to 30 days. what do you think about the dates?


----------



## Blob

Well at the moment i have the problem that my cycles range from 625 days to 51 days :lol: so right now i have no idea aobut anything... But waiting for :witch: to leave am hoping that my body will start to settle down :dohh:


----------



## fairygirl

angel75 said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Well I thought things were looking good for me as my nipples were so sore but they don't feel as bad today. Think i have period cramps on my right hand side (felt like my ovary was being squeezed!) i'm cd19 tho hope this is not another 21 day cycle feels like i'm always coming on! But just have to be a bit more patient but i'm guessing that my nipples not being as sore is a bad sign??? They're are still sore but don't feel like they've been cut off now!
> 
> Have you O'd? Coz I get mild cramps, a heavy feeling and sore nipples around the same time as my EWCM.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i had ovulated around 12th this month. My last AF was 31st oct we bd 5th and then again 12th. I had ewcm round about 10th. My cycles last anything from 21 days to 30 days. what do you think about the dates?Click to expand...


Well I'm by no means an expert, just been writing down all my observations for the 3 cycles I've been off BCP. But for me I have a little EW from about CD11, then it goes shiny/slippery until the proper jelly type stuff on CD17, which is when I assume I O, also have heavy feeling, dull cramps during these dates and my first month I had the razor nipples! Had 32, 30 and 33 day cycles so far.


----------



## fairygirl

Blob said:


> Well at the moment i have the problem that my cycles range from 625 days to 51 days :lol: so right now i have no idea aobut anything... But waiting for :witch: to leave am hoping that my body will start to settle down :dohh:


Crazy cycles. Is that from breastfeeding? Just read your other thread about your OH and his mood swings. Is he onboard today?


----------



## angel75

fairygirl said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Well I thought things were looking good for me as my nipples were so sore but they don't feel as bad today. Think i have period cramps on my right hand side (felt like my ovary was being squeezed!) i'm cd19 tho hope this is not another 21 day cycle feels like i'm always coming on! But just have to be a bit more patient but i'm guessing that my nipples not being as sore is a bad sign??? They're are still sore but don't feel like they've been cut off now!
> 
> Have you O'd? Coz I get mild cramps, a heavy feeling and sore nipples around the same time as my EWCM.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i had ovulated around 12th this month. My last AF was 31st oct we bd 5th and then again 12th. I had ewcm round about 10th. My cycles last anything from 21 days to 30 days. what do you think about the dates?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm by no means an expert, just been writing down all my observations for the 3 cycles I've been off BCP. But for me I have a little EW from about CD11, then it goes shiny/slippery until the proper jelly type stuff on CD17, which is when I assume I O, also have heavy feeling, dull cramps during these dates and my first month I had the razor nipples! Had 32, 30 and 33 day cycles so far.Click to expand...

hmmm sounds like i may have jumped the gun then? Don't know why i convinced myself that this was the month Guess i'll know either way in a weeks time. The only real symptoms i remember from when i got pregnant in may was the really sore nipples and when i did the test i was 2 -3 weeks, unfortunatley mc at 5 wks. Thanks for the advice tho hun xx


----------



## Angelblue

fairygirl said:


> Hi again Angelblue. I made it in! lol :dust: for you!

Wooo hey fairygirl your in! Lots of fairydust to you, what date you planning to test? FX for xmas BFPs!


----------



## fairygirl

angel75 said:


> hmmm sounds like i may have jumped the gun then? Don't know why i convinced myself that this was the month Guess i'll know either way in a weeks time. The only real symptoms i remember from when i got pregnant in may was the really sore nipples and when i did the test i was 2 -3 weeks, unfortunatley mc at 5 wks. Thanks for the advice tho hun xx


Hope what ever the dates you get your BFP xx


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All, welcome to the newcomers!

Blob, did you say 625 days? Wow, hope it's more regular now. 

Good Luck to all who are testing :dust:


----------



## Blob

fairygirl said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Well at the moment i have the problem that my cycles range from 625 days to 51 days :lol: so right now i have no idea aobut anything... But waiting for :witch: to leave am hoping that my body will start to settle down :dohh:
> 
> 
> Crazy cycles. Is that from breastfeeding? Just read your other thread about your OH and his mood swings. Is he onboard today?Click to expand...

:rofl: Yea just now :dohh: Not going to get too exited yet...though i did look at cots today while i was getting Tabs things :blush:


----------



## Blob

Yea but i'm still BF my girly so i guess thats part of it :(

Good Luck everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

Hello-welcome new girls.

Not much to say tonight-just checking in. I love our thread you all are wonderful and I so look forward to it.


----------



## emilylynn18

Hey girls!

WOW! :dohh: I totally dropped the ball! I definitely need to stay more up-to-date with our board! Its getting so big :hugs:

Hi to all the new members!

Sorry I haven't been on. DF's ex finally sent us the divorce papers....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She's lucky I wasn't within a few feet of her!!!! :finger:

She is trying for sole custody of my "stepson", saying that DF is unfit parent and that she needs him to pay her child support b/c she doesn't have a job and she has all these bills to pay. SHE LIVES WITH HER MOM and her MOM pays all her bills. Who is the unfit parent now??? Not only does she have her mom buy Mikie things he needs, she also gets his social security b/c he has cerebral palsy. DF doesn't see a dime of it!

I'm totally stressing and DF doesn't know how to comfort me :cry:
I just don't understand what kind of a woman would deny her child the right to his father. It's WRONG!!! She is being a huge B***H and is also claiming that she doesn't think DF should get Mikie b/c he has a younger woman in his life, (AKA ME!!!)

I'm feeling pretty down and not quite sure how to handle all this... Thank god :af: is pretty much over. Lol I'm getting too emotional!


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies-
Glad to see some more new commers!! GL to all you ladies!!

Af is on her way, started cramping bad today, took a IC with another BFN and started spotting. 
So I am not taking my progesterone tonight and expect af in full tomorrow. At least I hope...


----------



## muncho

Titi ~ I made Indian food for the 1st time last night since the op and wow it was amazing.. nice and spicy! 

Blob ~ welcome..wow your cycles are LONG..isnt that frustrating now knowing when..your dates sound good , the more bd you can get in before OV the better. Fingers crossed 4 u.
Premont, angel, sorry to hear the witch got u..

Rogue/GG where are u? 


all my watery cm has gone so may have missed ov, havent been up to bd ..hopefuly the lap will have delayed it
x


----------



## babybound

jus dropping in to say heyy ladies!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Titi ~ An HSG is a procedure where they insert a catheder into ur cervix and pump up ur uterus with gel and dye, then xray it to see if there are any deformities or blockages. Most of the time it cleans tubes out making it easier to conceive. I hear its not such a fun thing to experience :nope:and im probably going to have to have my cervix dialated because its inflammed :cry: i think i ovulated already cuz i had ewcm like ive never had before lol. seriously alot! Im so sorry about your BFN!!! Fingers X'd all who have get their BFP next time!!!! :happydance: PMA PMA PMA!! lol. We all need to start pampering ourselves and try to get our minds off of TTC!! I mean seriously its rediculous how much time we can spend in a day thinking about it, racking our brains with all the "whys" and "what ifs" we need to dedicate a month of ttc, to "pampering self". I say all break out the wine bottles and light those candles ladies!!!! no more routinely structured baby dancing, lets make romantic bd weeks lmao!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi muncho, glad ur feeling better.. I just drop in now and again the thread moves to fast for me and all of our buds got bumps bar us 3 :( , me and R tend to just keep in touch via fb so we dont miss each others messages, its easier lol I havnt really been on bnb that much anyway really busy at the moment but wish all the girlies well and hope for lots of bfp's. if you want to join me on facebook tho munch message me xxx


----------



## abster

fairygirl said:


> Hey all. I can confirm CD1 today. How frustrating, it'll be worse next month when it's a 'Am I late again? or do I test?'. The wench is really asking for a slap as it feels like I'm being kicked in my uterus.
> 
> Meanwhile my OH just got prescribed Diclofenac for suspected gout. It's an anti -inflammatory and I'm Googling any possible fertility side effects as I speak.
> 
> Hope everyone has :dust: PMA :dust: Especially the ladies staying away from the sticks!

Sorry the bitch got you fairygirl. :hugs: Hope you got rid of the cramps, although I'll bet you'd rather have those for a bit than gout - ouch! Hope the OH is OK and there aren't any possible fertility side-effects. Mind you, all the fertility side effects of things seem to affect the girlies, don't you think?
Abi x


----------



## abster

Blob said:


> Hey can i join in too :blush: My OH just decided that we can POSSIBLY TTC now :yipee: I would love a christmas BFP but i dont want to get my hopes up :lol:

Welcome blob! :hi: 
There's something about having to wait for the OH to give us permission to try TTC that really does my head in! Hope yours is a short journey - we've just started cycle 14 ttc #2. :dohh:
Abi x


----------



## abster

emilylynn18 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> WOW! :dohh: I totally dropped the ball! I definitely need to stay more up-to-date with our board! Its getting so big :hugs:
> 
> Hi to all the new members!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on. DF's ex finally sent us the divorce papers....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She's lucky I wasn't within a few feet of her!!!! :finger:
> 
> She is trying for sole custody of my "stepson", saying that DF is unfit parent and that she needs him to pay her child support b/c she doesn't have a job and she has all these bills to pay. SHE LIVES WITH HER MOM and her MOM pays all her bills. Who is the unfit parent now??? Not only does she have her mom buy Mikie things he needs, she also gets his social security b/c he has cerebral palsy. DF doesn't see a dime of it!
> 
> I'm totally stressing and DF doesn't know how to comfort me :cry:
> I just don't understand what kind of a woman would deny her child the right to his father. It's WRONG!!! She is being a huge B***H and is also claiming that she doesn't think DF should get Mikie b/c he has a younger woman in his life, (AKA ME!!!)
> 
> I'm feeling pretty down and not quite sure how to handle all this... Thank god :af: is pretty much over. Lol I'm getting too emotional!

I'm sorry everything's so stressful for you at the moment. I get upset over unfairness as well. You know he's a good dad and if he's done nothing wrong then I don't see how the courts would deny him shared custody. It's horrible what some people will do to spite an ex. Do you think her mum's influencing her at all?
Hope you've had a good night's sleep by the time you read this :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Blob

Yea i'm kinda scared of coming here tbh..we didnt 'expect' Tabitha so its quite different to be trying and then the bad bits of it not happening etc. :(

My gawd this thread moves fast :rofl:


----------



## twinklestar8

This thread is speedy!! I keep thinking I want to reply to people and try to remember peoples names,but by the time I get to the bottom I have forgotten!!

Blob - I guess it could be a bit more tricky ttc when breastfeeding? My daughter is 17 months now. I was feeding her morning and night at 12 months, as soon as I dropped the morning feed at 13 months, my periods were back, but irregular I completely stopped feeding at 15 months, I guess it takes time for our bodies to adjust!

Sonyabozonya - a friend of mine was ttc for 18 months, she then had that procedure you are talking about and the following month she conceived. So that makes the discomfort worth it.

Sounds like alot of us are expecting AF any day, cramping etc. I can feel it brewing, Im on day 28 now - expecting maybe a 31-35 day cycle, so this cramping is perfectly timed! rubbish! I keep trying to prepare myself to be positive about AF and that this time we may not be as lucky as we were last time (conceived first time), but its not working!!

We are moving house in a couple of weeks, so I guess if I do get AF it will be a blessing in disguise as I wont worry about lifting heavy boxes and furniture - there thats positive - loL!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all! Sorry for making you crave Indian food Titi!!

Angel75 - I think we are roughly on the same cycle day and I too have been getting cramps. They have been going for a while now but they're fairly mild so I haven't been too concerned but this morning they were quite a bit stronger. I don't know if they're a good sign as it's too early for my AF and too early for implantation cramps. I also have had no other sign so it's not looking too good for me. How are your cramps today?

Welcome Blob! Hope your cycles sort themselves out soon.

Emilylynn - wow no wonder you are stressed. I know it's easier said than done but try and take a deep breath as stress wont help you at all with ttc. Focus on the fact that you both know you are good people and that hopefully justice will be served and the courts will agree with you and your oh. Have a nice big glass on me as a treat!

Premont - oh no! Fingers crossed it's not really the witch. xx

Hi Babybound - glad you popped in!!

Well I got the thermometer yesterday so I took my temp this morning before I got up and it was really high - 98.8. I have been feeling really hot in the mornings and I think I might be overheating (maybe I should turn the heating down a bit). What do you guys think? I'm on cd 21. Is a high temperature generally a good sign or bad, or do you need to have a comparison first?

agghh.. I can't stop analysing things!! Somebody stop me! lol x


----------



## lil_angel

Hi Fish & Chips!

Ive not been temping....but ive been getting SO hot at night and some times in the mornings too! Im hoping its a good sign! When are you testing?

Titi - ooooooooooooo nnnoooooooooooooo......im so sorry huni! Its ok that you tested before...im not mad! lol i hope your ok? :cry: best of luck for next month! If i get a :bfn: tomorrow....we can move on to next month together, and help & support each other all the way untill we get the :bfp: we want :)

Dee - Same goes to you to.....im so sorry :cry: But if i dont get :bfp: tomorrow all 3 of us can move on to next month together! :) 

:hug: to both of you :)

Lil xxxxxxxx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi girls, fx for all you planning to test in the next 24 hours!!x
Im not temping or charting. If I dont get bfp this month tho I might start!!x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi lil_angel.. It's only my first test but it was as soon as I woke up today (which was quite late.. naughty me!!). I hope it's a good sign too.

Right you are all going to laugh at me!!!! I went back upstairs to test again (I know it's too late but just to see if it has gone down a bit).. well it seems my thermometer reads in Celsius not Fahrenheit and that I had the bad boy upside down!!! It was really dark and I didn't want to wake hubby up!!!

So with that new knowledge, it must have read 36.6 (97.88 Fahrenheit) so a much better temp!! Silly me.

Think it's still quite high though and I've ready up now so know it's a normal sign for ovulating!

Off to now go and examine my head!!! LOL! x


----------



## angel75

Hi Fish and chips yeah we do have similar cycles today is cd19 for me, no cramps yet but i've only been awake half hour haha. I've slept a good 11 hours last night - fair enough i might have been knackered from work but i'm sleeping really good this week. Have been getting clear/cloudy cm when i'm wiping (does that make sense!) nipples are still sore but not nearly as bad as 2 days ago. Boobs are looking good, bit pertier than normal and fuller. One thing that is confusing me tho i've lost a couple of pounds, normally i bloat like i don't know what the week before AF but to lose weight???!! The waiting game is awful isn't it i've still got 6 days till i'm gonna test. When do you think you ovulate in your cycle? What days? Just wondering if i've calculated mine far too early if i thought i was ov'ing around 12th? x


----------



## Titi

lil_angel said:


> Hi Fish & Chips!
> 
> Ive not been temping....but ive been getting SO hot at night and some times in the mornings too! Im hoping its a good sign! When are you testing?
> 
> Titi - ooooooooooooo nnnoooooooooooooo......im so sorry huni! Its ok that you tested before...im not mad! lol i hope your ok? :cry: best of luck for next month! If i get a :bfn: tomorrow....we can move on to next month together, and help & support each other all the way untill we get the :bfp: we want :)
> 
> Dee - Same goes to you to.....im so sorry :cry: But if i dont get :bfp: tomorrow all 3 of us can move on to next month together! :)
> 
> :hug: to both of you :)
> 
> Lil xxxxxxxx


awwwwww thank you Lil Angel ur so sweet! Totally crossing my fingers for you-at least ONE of us should get BFP-I can't wait until you test! 
Dee and I will make a lovely plan for getting BFP next month. I am going to start a journal too with next cycle so I can really see that I have all kinds of weird symptoms EVERY cycle so next time I won't read as much into it and be so crushed to find out I am not PG.

Yesterday I cried most half the day but I am almost sure it was PMS because I don't ever get that kind of emotional about a bfn.. I mean-I was crying at the gas station, crying at the supermarket, crying in the car.........it was crazy. I feel tons better today and much more positive-everything happens for a reason I guess.

F&C and Muncho-Indian food is probably my favorite-and I don't get it much because we only have one restaurant about 35 miles away and I just cant seem to cook it!

Sonya-WOW the HSG actually doesn't sound very pleasant but really worth it if you could get a bean faster!! DH going for S.A. this week-we'll see what I need done after those results come back.

wow wish I had more time to reply to everyone else but out of time. Had a DA pass this week and have funeral/mass/service, etc. for most the day and catch up on work when I'm back.

love and dust to all


----------



## Fish&Chips

angel75 said:


> Hi Fish and chips yeah we do have similar cycles today is cd19 for me, no cramps yet but i've only been awake half hour haha. I've slept a good 11 hours last night - fair enough i might have been knackered from work but i'm sleeping really good this week. Have been getting clear/cloudy cm when i'm wiping (does that make sense!) nipples are still sore but not nearly as bad as 2 days ago. Boobs are looking good, bit pertier than normal and fuller. One thing that is confusing me tho i've lost a couple of pounds, normally i bloat like i don't know what the week before AF but to lose weight???!! The waiting game is awful isn't it i've still got 6 days till i'm gonna test. When do you think you ovulate in your cycle? What days? Just wondering if i've calculated mine far too early if i thought i was ov'ing around 12th? x

Hi Angel. I'm on cd21 today and I think I ov-ed on cd17. I got a faint positive on an OPK so I think that's fairly reliable. I'm still not up to speed with the cm and temping so am only going with the test.

My cycles have been fairly regular since coming off the pill at 29 or 30 days, although last month it was 33 days. Fertility Friend predicts that AF will come a week Monday so I've still got ages.

I never got sore boobs etc around my AF so so far this month all is normal.

Do you test every month on cd24? When are you expecting your AF? I usually only test if I'm late or just think there may be a chance of a BFP. Obviously no luck so far!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww.. Titi you poor thing, you must have been beside yourself. I am wishing you all the PMA possible and hope that it was just PMS and that you'll be lovely and happy for the rest of your cycle. Love and hugs x


----------



## angel75

Fish&Chips said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Fish and chips yeah we do have similar cycles today is cd19 for me, no cramps yet but i've only been awake half hour haha. I've slept a good 11 hours last night - fair enough i might have been knackered from work but i'm sleeping really good this week. Have been getting clear/cloudy cm when i'm wiping (does that make sense!) nipples are still sore but not nearly as bad as 2 days ago. Boobs are looking good, bit pertier than normal and fuller. One thing that is confusing me tho i've lost a couple of pounds, normally i bloat like i don't know what the week before AF but to lose weight???!! The waiting game is awful isn't it i've still got 6 days till i'm gonna test. When do you think you ovulate in your cycle? What days? Just wondering if i've calculated mine far too early if i thought i was ov'ing around 12th? x
> 
> Hi Angel. I'm on cd21 today and I think I ov-ed on the 15. I got a faint positive on an OPK so I think that's fairly reliable. I'm still not up to speed with the cm and temping so am only going with the test.
> 
> My cycles have been fairly regular since coming off the pill at 29 or 30 days, although last month it was 33 days. Fertility Friend predicts that AF will come a week Monday so I've still got ages.
> 
> I never got sore boobs etc around my AF so so far this month all is normal.
> 
> Do you test every month on cd24? When are you expecting your AF? I usually only test if I'm late or just think there may be a chance of a BFP. Obviously no luck so far!
> 
> xClick to expand...

My AF can be arriving anytime from 21st of the month to the30th!! (My last 4 after my mc have been 21 days, 30 days, then 24 days then 21 days again) so i figured if i wait to the 25th that might be a good average. Prob should wait till the 30th really but that feels sooooooooooo long away!! I need some patience dust aswell haha. Fingers crossed for both of us tho hun i'm sure we'll find out round about the same time eh? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

angel75 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Fish and chips yeah we do have similar cycles today is cd19 for me, no cramps yet but i've only been awake half hour haha. I've slept a good 11 hours last night - fair enough i might have been knackered from work but i'm sleeping really good this week. Have been getting clear/cloudy cm when i'm wiping (does that make sense!) nipples are still sore but not nearly as bad as 2 days ago. Boobs are looking good, bit pertier than normal and fuller. One thing that is confusing me tho i've lost a couple of pounds, normally i bloat like i don't know what the week before AF but to lose weight???!! The waiting game is awful isn't it i've still got 6 days till i'm gonna test. When do you think you ovulate in your cycle? What days? Just wondering if i've calculated mine far too early if i thought i was ov'ing around 12th? x
> 
> Hi Angel. I'm on cd21 today and I think I ov-ed on the 15. I got a faint positive on an OPK so I think that's fairly reliable. I'm still not up to speed with the cm and temping so am only going with the test.
> 
> My cycles have been fairly regular since coming off the pill at 29 or 30 days, although last month it was 33 days. Fertility Friend predicts that AF will come a week Monday so I've still got ages.
> 
> I never got sore boobs etc around my AF so so far this month all is normal.
> 
> Do you test every month on cd24? When are you expecting your AF? I usually only test if I'm late or just think there may be a chance of a BFP. Obviously no luck so far!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My AF can be arriving anytime from 21st of the month to the30th!! (My last 4 after my mc have been 21 days, 30 days, then 24 days then 21 days again) so i figured if i wait to the 25th that might be a good average. Prob should wait till the 30th really but that feels sooooooooooo long away!! I need some patience dust aswell haha. Fingers crossed for both of us tho hun i'm sure we'll find out round about the same time eh? xxClick to expand...

I think that sounds very wise! Make sure you keep me updated.. I will have everything crossed for you. I guess we will find out about the same time.. lets hope we get the news we want. x


----------



## angel75

Will do chick i'll send you a wee message and likewise let me know about you. Just got up for my brekkie and got a bit of backache going on and a dull aching feeling near my ovarys so i think my AF is due soon tho. If it is i'm going to go to docs can't be bothered having AF every 21 days!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fingers crossed it's not your AF and is implantation. If it is, I would definitely go to the doctors. I'm going to make an appointment and tell him we are ttc to see if I can get a general health check.


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> It takes so long to catch up! Just want to say sorry to you guys that the witch has got - we ought to drop a house on her!
> 
> I am cd10 now - only came off sun, but started practicing and looking out for the big O this wkend! I am trying to be positive - my preggy friend said to me today to enjoy all the stages of this experience including the 'trying' as there are so many stages and they go so quickly! She actually made me stop and think - and shes right! I am going to try and enjoy this! (obviously I enjoy the BD part!)
> 
> So PMA and lots of babydust to all - anyone testing around the 7th dec?
> 
> x x x

Sounds like we are in the same boat, Angelblue! I'm cd12 and should be ov in the next few days as well! I have a 30 day cycle on average- so I will be testing either the 7th or 8th!!!! We should buddy up...if you want to!? :hugs: Its nice to know that there is someone here with a similar cycle to me! Well, good luck this cycle...enjoy all the upcoming bd! And LOTS of :dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

I have a 30 day cycle and im on day 17 and nothing on the moniter yet boo! not even a high x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I only got a positive on CD17 and it was later in the day when my pee was more concentrated.. even then it was very faint. Fingers crossed it'll show up soon for you x


----------



## twinklestar8

angel 75 - if it does arrive, fingers crossed it doesnt, but if it does I would def go to the docs - even if you werent ttc, every 21 days is a nightmare!!

Is anyone on here at a similar stage to me? My last AF was 23rd October. I have irregular cycles, but if you take the average of my last 4 cycles I am aiming for a 34 day cycle. (Last month was 31). I am now on day 28!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey All, Im new to this TTCing, came off BCP on 1st Septermber had 2 bleeds then nothing in October, hoping AF shows soon so i can start checking OV... on a downer at the mo with this all...


----------



## angel75

Twinklestar yeah defo visit to the docs is in order. I've been off the pill for about 14 months now and my periods have been all over the place then i got pg in may and since mc AF is still all over. Don't know if its anything to do with me having chemo 10 years ago and stem cell transplant but i guess getting pg in the first place is a good sign.

Had the oddest feeling when i just went out to the shops before, nausea hit me like a ton of bricks, i was hungry then i wasn't... had to force some dinner down me and felt better when eating but now feeling sick again. Very tired today aswell....ha its so easy to read into things isn't it!!


----------



## babytots

hi ladies i have been awol past 2 days my eldest has been ill and shes passed it onto df so i have been playing nurse. only popped on quickly to read through posts and say hello. will try and catch up later tonight once the girls are in bed. 

hope everyone is well. x


----------



## angelmyky

16DPO and i still havent started....not sure how to feel so im trying to take my mind off it. me and my OH have talked about it and we arent so worried if i start AF this month. we've not been overthinking it this cycle. im testing tomorrow if AF doesnt show. got everything crossed but i wont be upset if AF shows. 

well i got to go move my bedroom around now, need more room in there, too many clothes haha.....typical female :rofl:

fingers crossed to all those that are testing soon, good luck for next time to those that got AF and congrats to BFPs. x


----------



## angel75

angelmyky said:


> 16DPO and i still havent started....not sure how to feel so im trying to take my mind off it. me and my OH have talked about it and we arent so worried if i start AF this month. we've not been overthinking it this cycle. im testing tomorrow if AF doesnt show. got everything crossed but i wont be upset if AF shows.
> 
> well i got to go move my bedroom around now, need more room in there, too many clothes haha.....typical female :rofl:
> 
> fingers crossed to all those that are testing soon, good luck for next time to those that got AF and congrats to BFPs. x

Ooh sounds promising if you're 16dpo doesn't it?? Let me know how you get on with the test hun. Hoping big time for you that AF doesn't come xx


----------



## abster

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hey All, Im new to this TTCing, came off BCP on 1st Septermber had 2 bleeds then nothing in October, hoping AF shows soon so i can start checking OV... on a downer at the mo with this all...

welcome to our thread! We'll take your mind off it (or should that be "talk incessantly about it"?!). Sorry you're so stressed at the moment.
Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

Just read today's installments. Ended up with a pen and paper to remember what I wanted reply back.

angelblue: Yes I made it in. Really unsure what to do about testing. Never been in this position before, never had the need to poas. Everytime I think about it I add another day on. I'm convincing myself into waiting til December 22nd when AF will definately be long past due. Think it depends on how I feel in the 2ww. Theortically work will be too busy for me to think about it, but I think if anything I'll be thinking about symptom spotting more and work less. 

Sonya: I like the wine and pampering idea. Unfortunately OH works most nights so I'll be drinking alone.

Muncho: Glad to see you're feeling better.

Abi: I checked the gout meds, as anti-inflammatories should be all ok and tmi but if he has any obstructions in his genital tract the meds will clear that too, kinda handy.

Emily: Just wanted to send you my best wishes during the custody issues. 

I'm wishing the days away. Can't wait til pay day this time next week to see all my lovely back pay! Now I know I'm not the most festive person (although I am gonna really try) but I love the shopping part. We've got our pressies sorted, now OH wants to get new decorations and I'm gonna go out and get a real tree with my Dad. Can't wait!!
Gonna be quite funny looking at the advent calendar and thinking about the date, as gonna be thinking more in terms of my cycle than actually Christmas day.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All. 

Titi, Hope your ok and feeling a bit better.

EmilyLynn, I would be stressed if I was you. Hopefully she will realise that she is being wrong and change her mind. (You can hope)

I'm stressing out today. I have wee that looks like a yellow highlighter. Stupid antibiotics. I think it rules me out this month. 

Have fingers crossed for everyone getting a BFP. Here's to next month. 

I think that someone is trying to stop me as this is the second month where we have had a problem when i'm ovulating. 

I'll I want for Xmas is a BFP. 

It'll happen for all of us. I think my lesson for the year is to learn how to be patient. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Nic x


----------



## Titi

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Titi, Hope your ok and feeling a bit better.
> 
> I'm stressing out today. I have wee that looks like a yellow highlighter. Stupid antibiotics. I think it rules me out this month.
> 
> I think that someone is trying to stop me as this is the second month where we have had a problem when i'm ovulating.
> 
> I'll I want for Xmas is a BFP.
> 
> It'll happen for all of us. I think my lesson for the year is to learn how to be patient.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Nic x

Hi Nic-thanks for thinking of me. I am doing well today just allowed myself one half day of moping and now being positive and feeling much better. I think I need to learn patience as well-although I really just didn't want to go onto the year mark of TTC which will be the case if no tinsel tot.

DOn't count yourself out yet-I don't think antibiotics can mess you up too much in babymaking. I think.

Gotta get back to work.

Rogue-miss you!!!!!


----------



## angelmyky

angel75 said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> 16DPO and i still havent started....not sure how to feel so im trying to take my mind off it. me and my OH have talked about it and we arent so worried if i start AF this month. we've not been overthinking it this cycle. im testing tomorrow if AF doesnt show. got everything crossed but i wont be upset if AF shows.
> 
> well i got to go move my bedroom around now, need more room in there, too many clothes haha.....typical female :rofl:
> 
> fingers crossed to all those that are testing soon, good luck for next time to those that got AF and congrats to BFPs. x
> 
> Ooh sounds promising if you're 16dpo doesn't it?? Let me know how you get on with the test hun. Hoping big time for you that AF doesn't come xxClick to expand...

well i know i definitely ovulated on 3rd so that would mean AF was due on 17th right?? but if i go from last cycle i should have started today.....but if i go from the cycles before that one then i should have started AF on 17th anyway. so im unsure if im 2 days late or if im just a few hours late :wacko: very strange. i am normally on time with AF but last month was 2 days late, i just put that down to worrying too much though....im not going to think too much of it though, i dont want it playing on my mind this month. testing tomorrow if AF doesnt show but even if i get a BFN then i wont be too upset. i will wait and see what this week brings. thank you for your comment. xx :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm wishing the days away. Can't wait til pay day this time next week to see all my lovely back pay! Now I know I'm not the most festive person (although I am gonna really try) but I love the shopping part. We've got our pressies sorted, now OH wants to get new decorations and I'm gonna go out and get a real tree with my Dad. Can't wait!!
Gonna be quite funny looking at the advent calendar and thinking about the date, as gonna be thinking more in terms of my cycle than actually Christmas day.[/QUOTE]


Hi Fairgirl. 

You have given me a brilliant idea. I always have an advent calender. Think I might use it to count down my CD. Everytime I get a piece of chocolate I can think about the :bfp: and not the :witch: 

Can't wait to get it out now! 

Nic x


----------



## abster

Glad you're feeling a bit better now Titi. :hugs: There's nothing to say you'll get to the year mark without a BFP - fingers crossed for cycle 12! We're on cycle 14 now and moving onto year 2 made me feel very sad, but we just have to get on with it. If I'd had a BFP this week #2 would have had the same due date as the radiographer gave us for #1; for some reason it seemed to be a good omen, but it wasn't. 

Fingers crossed for you both, angelmyky and nuttynicnac (don't see why you'd be ruled out by the antibiotics nicnac - PMA!). :hugs:

fairygirl, it's refreshing to hear men's issues and bits being mentioned for a change, although I'm not sure he'd see it the same way :rofl:. It's almost a positive that he's got gout! Do you think that'll make it any less uncomfortable for him? 

Muncho, when you see this, hope you're feeling better every day. Are you seeing any reason to BD? :hugs:

Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> Titi, Hope your ok and feeling a bit better.
> 
> I'm stressing out today. I have wee that looks like a yellow highlighter. Stupid antibiotics. I think it rules me out this month.
> 
> I think that someone is trying to stop me as this is the second month where we have had a problem when i'm ovulating.
> 
> I'll I want for Xmas is a BFP.
> 
> It'll happen for all of us. I think my lesson for the year is to learn how to be patient.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Nic x
> 
> Hi Nic-thanks for thinking of me. I am doing well today just allowed myself one half day of moping and now being positive and feeling much better. I think I need to learn patience as well-although I really just didn't want to go onto the year mark of TTC which will be the case if no tinsel tot.
> 
> DOn't count yourself out yet-I don't think antibiotics can mess you up too much in babymaking. I think.
> 
> Gotta get back to work.
> 
> Rogue-miss you!!!!!Click to expand...

We can always start Easter Chicks. (not that we need to as we will all have :bfp:

x


----------



## nuttynicnak

abster said:


> Fingers crossed for you both, angelmyky and nuttynicnac (don't see why you'd be ruled out by the antibiotics nicnac - PMA!). :hugs:
> 
> Abi x

Hi Abster, 

It is the water infection which makes me rule it out as it can be a bit painful. Plus OH has a lung infection which means he can't breathe so no :sex: for me! 

Feel much better after looking at all the support that happens in here. Thanks Everyone. This is the most support I think I have ever had :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

LauraLy said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies
> 
> It takes so long to catch up! Just want to say sorry to you guys that the witch has got - we ought to drop a house on her!
> 
> I am cd10 now - only came off sun, but started practicing and looking out for the big O this wkend! I am trying to be positive - my preggy friend said to me today to enjoy all the stages of this experience including the 'trying' as there are so many stages and they go so quickly! She actually made me stop and think - and shes right! I am going to try and enjoy this! (obviously I enjoy the BD part!)
> 
> So PMA and lots of babydust to all - anyone testing around the 7th dec?
> 
> x x x
> 
> Sounds like we are in the same boat, Angelblue! I'm cd12 and should be ov in the next few days as well! I have a 30 day cycle on average- so I will be testing either the 7th or 8th!!!! We should buddy up...if you want to!? :hugs: Its nice to know that there is someone here with a similar cycle to me! Well, good luck this cycle...enjoy all the upcoming bd! And LOTS of :dust:Click to expand...

YAY!!! I've been looking for a cycle buddy! :friends: You can help me with my will power when it comes to testing! How long have you been ttc? is this #1? I'm never too sure when I ov - I just tend to go by the '14 days before af due' which for us is around the wkend. We're :sex: lots already! PM me if and when u feel the need buddy! 

:dust: to you


----------



## Angelblue

fairygirl said:


> angelblue: Yes I made it in. Really unsure what to do about testing. Never been in this position before, never had the need to poas. Everytime I think about it I add another day on. I'm convincing myself into waiting til December 22nd when AF will definately be long past due. Think it depends on how I feel in the 2ww. Theortically work will be too busy for me to think about it, but I think if anything I'll be thinking about symptom spotting more and work less.
> 
> Gonna be quite funny looking at the advent calendar and thinking about the date, as gonna be thinking more in terms of my cycle than actually Christmas day.

Wow I dont think I can wait that long to test - 2ww is torture! Good on ya girl! I was terrible with symptom spotting last month - think I had a 'phanthom pregnancy' lol! 

Loving the advent calendar idea - but it I get a :bfn: I'll be so upset I'll eat the whole lot (better buy a spare one for the cupboard!)


----------



## Titi

WOW Abster-that would have been really crazy to have same due date, huh? 

No matter what happens with our BFPs we have to keep this thread. This is the most support I've ever had too and you are such a wonderful bunch of women!!! :hugs: hugs: :friends::hugs: : )


----------



## fairygirl

abster said:


> fairygirl, it's refreshing to hear men's issues and bits being mentioned for a change, although I'm not sure he'd see it the same way :rofl:. It's almost a positive that he's got gout! Do you think that'll make it any less uncomfortable for him?
> 
> 
> Abi x

The gout is in his feet and doesn't seem to be bothering him in the bedroom so far. He is always moaning about one ailment or the other and finally got him to the Dr. He is looking forward to ttc coz he is broody to say the least! Be interesting to see how he copes with all the :sex: as he doesn't have a very high libido.


----------



## twinklestar8

Fairy Girl - good luck with the ttc, you may have to tempt your OH then a few days!

I am sat here - day 28 - trying to be positive, but I have an aching lower back, abdominal pain, proper AF symptoms - I feel like I am going to go up to the loo and discover AF :cry:


----------



## fairygirl

twinklestar8 said:


> Fairy Girl - good luck with the ttc, you may have to tempt your OH then a few days!
> 
> I am sat here - day 28 - trying to be positive, but I have an aching lower back, abdominal pain, proper AF symptoms - I feel like I am going to go up to the loo and discover AF :cry:

I already have a back up plan to fulfill his wanting to dtd in other rooms.

Fingercrossed AF doesn't show. If she does then you'll get a Tinsel Tot next cycle!! xx


----------



## emilylynn18

Hey girls.

Thank you for all the support! :hugs: Its really helping me out. Sometimes I just feel so down... UGH!

GL to everyone thats planning on testing! I'm crossing my fingers for lots of :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Mrs Barrowman.. welcome to the team!

Fingers crossed your AF doesn't turn up Angelmyky. Let us know how the test goes tomorrow.. how exciting! Will also have my fingers crossed for you nuttynicnak and twinklestar!

LOL to Angelblue's idea about eating the whole calendar! I would do the same!

Fairygirl.. my oh is the same. This month I have tried a few new things to try and get him interested a bit more!! I think the thought of a BFP was more of an incentive for him though.


----------



## angelmyky

thank you fish&chips. AF still not here and i havent even had a show either. im excited about taking the test tomorrow morning :D but im still not going over the top with thinking about it though.

i will keep you gals updated.....im off to bed soon. me and OH are going to watch a movie on the laptop :D

night everyone xx

(oh and i still havent had any pepsi or fox creams......my OH keeps offering me pepsi but i constantly say no. i just keep it in my mind that im giving it up for a tinsel tot and i wont go back on my word :) plus at the moment im addicted to eating "cheerios".....been hooked on them for about a week now.)


----------



## Titi

Angelblue said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> angelblue:
> 
> 
> Loving the advent calendar idea - but it I get a :bfn: I'll be so upset I'll eat the whole lot (better buy a spare one for the cupboard!)
> 
> :rofl: that is just what I was thinking myself. I already ate my way through everything else this last 2ww.Click to expand...


----------



## Titi

Welcome MrsBarrowman! 

Angelmyky-Gooooooooooooood luck with tomorrow!!!! 

Abi-I forgot to comment on the earlier post about going into the 2nd year ttc. Thank you for encouragment. I am hopeful for you-b/c you are already mum to #1 right? So the good news is you know you both can make baby!! I think that is the scariest part right now for us-the fear that everything might not be as it should as I have never gotten preg and he has never gotten anyone Pg.

Emilylynn-You have a great bunch of girls here now to help you through the rough patch with one not so nice girl!!!!! 

Love and dust to all


----------



## muncho

morning ladies just a quick one to say i hope everyone is ok
welcome to new members. ill have a proper real later..

anyone trued acupuncture, im starting next week?


----------



## mommywishes

Ok Ladies....... I FINALLY got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Faint so I got a digital and it said YES!!!!! I went to the doctor and she wants me to come back Monday to get a darker positive. I am in such shock...... I love it.


:dust: to you all!!!!! 
Praying that it stays :bfp:!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

eee im so excited my temp shot up this morning and I got a peak on my moniter, bd'd yesterday and going to this afternoon when we get in from work hope we catch the eggy! its bang on time xx


----------



## muncho

mommy~ thats great news...congrats. i think you are the 2nd BFP..

GG ~ exciting...enjoy your bd :)


----------



## sonyabazonya

CONGRATULATIONS MOMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spread some preggo dust to everyone hehe :D

I dont think i've ever ovulated like this in my 15 months TTC. I have never had EWCM like this before lol, its usualy just a lil bit and i have major cramps!!! cp is soooo high its weird!! sucks cuz i cant do anything about seeing as im not allowed to dance with hubby until after monday :( im really nevervous its so close.... hopefully next cycle with clear tubes i'll get the same ov as this one... woah :D


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> morning ladies just a quick one to say i hope everyone is ok
> welcome to new members. ill have a proper real later..
> 
> anyone trued acupuncture, im starting next week?

Hiya muncho, acupuncture's supposed to be awesome for fertility. I know a couple of people who've used it and am considering trying it myself very soon.
x


----------



## lil_angel

Morning All!!

Just to let you know i got my :bfp: this morning!!!!

Good luck 2 everyone else thats testing soon!

xxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations Mommywishes and lil_angel!! Let's hope there are many more BFPs to follow!!

Have fun GossipGirl!! x


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks Fish & Chips :)

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So being hot in the mornings is a good sign!!!! To be fair I think we might just have the heating on too high as my oh is also getting hot in the morning!! LOL. Fingers crossed I'll get a BFP when I test in a couple of weeks. Happy Pregnancy!!! Whoo hoo!!! x


----------



## lil_angel

Yeah looks like it!! I was also really hot a night aswel tho! but its a good sign. Ive had no other symptoms, just hot, tired & hungry....thats it! lol 

Good luck.... :dust: x


----------



## Titi

wow 2 BFPs that is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Muncho-I did accupuncture for about 3 cycles and didn't feel any different and didn't have any luck. I didn't go too long but hated spending the money every week when I wasn't seeing any results. However I have heard good things about it from others so of course I just didn't give it enough chance or it could also have been that perhaps my accupuncturist wasn't as good as some others.

Gossipgirl-wow you are brave ttc this cycle with 9 months to go til wedding : )
I just noticed that in your ticker. Maybe you will be in labor instead of saying I DO! Fingers crossed you get BFP soon!

Sonya-that is so hard when you are OV and want to BD and have to wait or can't huh?
Were you doing anything else to increase your CM? Hopefully everything will be good for next month!!!!

Off to work, for now.


----------



## twinklestar8

wooooo congrats ladies with the BFP's!!!!!!! how exciting!!!! you must be SOOOOOO happy!!!!


----------



## scarlett83

Congratulations to those with BFP's and fingers crossed for those testing in the next few days.


----------



## angelmyky

hiya ladies. i did my test this morning. it took its time to even do anything so im unsure if it worked properly. my previous tests showed up negative straight away for last cycle but today it took about 2 minutes for the negative to show. well as you can tell its definitely a BFN :( not that upset but im abit confused because i still havent had any cramps or shows for AF. im officially either 1 day or 3 days late now. yesterday i kept running to the toilet because my bladder constantly felt full so at the same time i was checking for a show.....got nothing. i was absolutely tired lastnight, normally i can stay awake til about 2am but lastnight i was tired before 9pm. my whole body yesterday was heavy....my legs/hips area felt achy, my feet felt heavy and bruised (like i'd walked miles), my back was so achy and kept locking just above my butt (sorry for wording), and my stomach/abs were so sore....they felt like i'd been doing hundreds of sit-ups and i couldnt bend down because it felt like i was bloated. strange. well today i woke up to do the test about 9am, i over slept, the test took ages to indicate anything and i still got that BFN, didnt get upset, just went back to bed because i was still tired. i relaxed listening to music until about 11:30am, was about to get back up but my body felt achy and heavy again so i lay back down, i must have fell asleep straight away because about 30minutes ago my OH came in and told me i'd slept. :shy: thats embarassing, sleeping most the day, i still feel tired. well when i woke up i had a strange full feeling in the middle area of both ovaries, i thought maybe AF had started but it didnt feel like that kind of fullness. i went to the toilet to check and theres still nothing. the fullness wasnt my bladder but it has slowly gone down. i went back to my bedroom and lay down, my OH was changing our bedroom door to a nice new one so i lay there and cried. i feel so weepy today, i should be doing things around the house but i feel so tired, achy and upset. i dont know why i feel so upset today, i can cry like a baby and not know why.

well im going to shush now because this turned longer than i imagined. sorry for the long post. congrats on the BFPs :D xx


----------



## angelmyky

i almost forgot to add......im absolutely starving all the time, i eat but then about 20-40minutes later im hungry like ive not eaten for ages. so i just eat cereal. im hooked on cheerios still :rofl: strange craving if i am pregnant haha.


----------



## LauraLy

WOW....2 :bfp: !!!!!!
Congratulations lil angel and mommywishes!!!!!!
:happydance::thumbup::happydance:

Let's hope that this is a GREAT sign for the rest of our tinsel tot ladies! Spread the prego dust to all!!!!!:dust:


----------



## lil_angel

angelmyky....Its such a weird feeling, isnt it!! The only symptoms i had, was absoutly STARVING all the time, really tired, and really hot, thats it! There still might be some hope?? :)

Thanks Laura :) 

Lil xx


----------



## angelmyky

i havent really been symptom spotting this cycle. but when you get constantly tired, hungry and weepy then you cant really ignore it. i havent thought too much about the whole TTC/pregnancy thing. ive took my mind off it this month, i didnt want to worry and make myself late then think im pregnant when im not......but even though i havent worried, im still late and i got a weird BFN, if the test didnt take so long to show up then i wouldnt be too bothered but that was my last test and i cant afford to get any more :( im stuck in limbo, all i have to do is try to ignore whats happening and focus on something else. ive just got to play the waiting game again. thanks for the comment :D x


----------



## abster

COngratulations lil_angel! Fantastic news! You must be thrilled. :hugs:

angelmyky, hang on in there, it may just be that your HCG levels aren't high enough. Leave it a few more days and test again. 

I've just made my first acupuncture appointment, for monday. Two of my friends went there and have very good things to report (babies!).


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks Abster....yeah im so happy!! Couldnt believe it!!! :)

Lil xx


----------



## muncho

congrats lil..
Angel, fingers crossed Af does not show..
Abster ~ what day of your cycle will you be on Monday, Im going on tuesday and ill be CD 19. im hoping we can some in before Dec Ov dates

GG ~ keep forgetting you are getting married..


----------



## GossipGirly

yes its going to be very tight lol but as i sit here with my legs in the air..i dont care i cant wait just to fit into a dress lol at least my hair and skin would be lovely x


----------



## abster

muncho said:


> congrats lil..
> Angel, fingers crossed Af does not show..
> Abster ~ what day of your cycle will you be on Monday, Im going on tuesday and ill be CD 19. im hoping we can some in before Dec Ov dates
> 
> GG ~ keep forgetting you are getting married..

Hiya muncho. I'll be cd7. When do you expect to ov again? They like to see you once a week, according to my friends, and will start straight away after a short consultation when you first arrive. One of my friends was on her 12th cycle trying to conceive her 2nd when she went for her first appt and that was the cycle she conceived. I know there's always the argument that it might have happened anyway, but acupuncturists wouldn't claim fertility benefits if it wasn't true, in my opinion. Good luck to both of us! 
I'm hoping she can stop my sinuses being so gunky in the morning as well - it's the only time I get to do my yoga and I've managed it about 3 times in 4 weeks - not good enough! 

Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

oh angelmyky.. you sound like you're really going through it today. Big hugs.. hang in there because as abster said, you may still be pregnant. If you are not, then don't fret as you have another month for a Tinsel Tot! We're all going through this together and feel each other's pain every time a BFN pops up. We will also be with you with you get your BFP!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

abster - hope it goes well on Monday. Let us know what it's like! I can't imagine having needles stuck in me.. but hec I would do anything for a BFP! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Pants. I've just read that a faint line on the OPK tests is a negative. Mine was really faint and I didn't realise so took it to be a positive. Well that means I could have messed up this month and could easily be out. Arse.


----------



## fairygirl

Congatulations lil_angel and mommywishes :dust:

Fish&chips: Have you opk since?

Well we've just booked a Christmas meal with our friends on Dec 4th which is quite likely my O day. So I've said we must :sex: as soon as I get home from work, then we can get ready to go out. Anxious to be drinking that night though.

As for acupuncture. I had it years back for my knees. Sat for 10 minutes with needles in them, the next day they felt heavy, and then no more pain. I'd quite happily try it again.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi fairygirl, I stopped testing as thought one positive was enough. I don't think it could have been much later and we bd-ed a few days before so fingers crossed we've done enough anyway. I'm just starting to worry that I'm not ovulating as as did various tests and none were positive and I never seem to have EWCM. Have started to temp now so that should tell me and I'm a bit more clued up on CM so maybe next month will be ok.. it's just a long wait when you are worried that there is something wrong.


----------



## fairygirl

Fish&Chips said:
 

> Hi fairygirl, I stopped testing as thought one positive was enough. I don't think it could have been much later and we bd-ed a few days before so fingers crossed we've done enough anyway. I'm just starting to worry that I'm not ovulating as as did various tests and none were positive and I never seem to have EWCM. Have started to temp now so that should tell me and I'm a bit more clued up on CM so maybe next month will be ok.. it's just a long wait when you are worried that there is something wrong.

Are your cycles regular enough? I think CM can be fertile when watery and slippery too, do you get this instead of the strechy stuff? I've noticed I get this for days whereas the jelly stuff only appears a couple of times.


----------



## Fish&Chips

My cycles are always pretty regular. Tbh I don't think I've tested the CM correctly. I don't have much so should have been doing it internally so I just assumed I was either dry or occasionally sticky. Somebody on this site mentioned that it may be because I'm using antihistamines which can cause a lack of CM.


----------



## fairygirl

If all else fails I've read about using real eggwhites. I tried EPO one cycle, but it messed me up completely. Now I know the watery stuff is ok, I'm not trying anything else.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've got some pre-seed which we've used a couple of times.. it's more the fact I can't tell if I've ovulated. Hopefully I'll know next month if I get a BFN this time. It could mean that I'm actually quite a few days on in my cycle and therefore can test mid-late next week.


----------



## fairygirl

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## twinklestar8

lol fairygirl!! I calculated today roughly when I will ov next month if I get a BFN this month. It falls on the weekend we are staying away in a cottage with friends and our 18 month old is sharing our room - DAMN IT!!!


----------



## abster

twinklestar8 said:


> lol fairygirl!! I calculated today roughly when I will ov next month if I get a BFN this month. It falls on the weekend we are staying away in a cottage with friends and our 18 month old is sharing our room - DAMN IT!!!

What a pain!!
You're going to have to be at it every day before you go away and as soon as you get back then... or sneak downstairs and hope nobody hears you... :haha: 
Are you really that certain of when you'll ovulate if you get a BFN?
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

no Im not 100% abster, I based it on a 34 day cycle, so the average of my last 4. However if this month decides to be a 48 day-er then I may be lucky and be at home!

Time for a nice glass of wine!!!!


----------



## abster

Fish&Chips said:


> My cycles are always pretty regular. Tbh I don't think I've tested the CM correctly. I don't have much so should have been doing it internally so I just assumed I was either dry or occasionally sticky. Somebody on this site mentioned that it may be because I'm using antihistamines which can cause a lack of CM.

I don't trust OPK's - they never worked for me, even when I had ewcm (it can be that if your LH surge is very sudden and you're testing once a day you can miss it. Someone on here advised that early to mid-afternoon is good and then again some people seem to get through several a day trying to catch ov. 
I've heard that antihistamines can dry up cm. 

Drinking pure, unadulterated grapefuit juice cd7-17 is supposed to help you to produce more cm. There's all sorts of advice on cm in a thread called Increases Your Fertility Chances Naturally - I'll bump it up for you. It may also have advice about what else could be causing your scant cm. 

I'll bump up that thread now.

I wonder if there's a homeopathic remedy you could use instead of antihistamines - I have hayfever but had to find alternatives to antihistamines because I don't like using them. 

You may well find that once you're pregnant/mummy your allergy isn't as bad - my hayfever certainly cleared up a lot after #1. I still have the rhinitis though, giving me a horribly stuffy nose in the morning. Hoping the acupuncture will help sort that out. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## cazd

:sick: grapefruit juice!!! 

heya ladies. Premomt told me about your xmas group and I'd love to join if you'll have me !

I'm gonna need some time to catch up with you gals but I'll do my best tonight since OH is totally engrossed in his modern warfare game :rofl:

xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All. 

Fish and Chips- fingers crossed to you too and sending you some :dust:

CazD- My OH is engrossed in that game and completed it in a weekend. Now he is playing the harder level- whatever that is? 

Titi- Hope your feeling ok today. 

Congrats to the two :BFP:S I bet you are so excited!. 

I have also heard that reflexology is really good as well as it can pick up things in the feet that relate to the reproductive system. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Nic x


----------



## abster

Hi Fish&chips. I copied some of the info, here you go: 


Improving Cervical Secretions

Cervical secretions are vital to fertility. They indicate fertility, and aid the sperm in their journey. The cervix is filled with a mucus secreting membrane. Estrogen changes the cervical fluid. the vagina gets moist wet and slippery, secretions may show on your underwear and toilet paper, and this fluid becomes stretchy like egg white if stretched between finger and thumb. The mucus will stretch 2-4 cm when you are most fertile. The fertile mucus creates ease of passage for the swimming sperm through the cervix. Progesterone kicks in immediately after ovulation which dries up this cervical mucus and gives it a lotion like character.

When you are not detecting fertile cervical mucus, it is possible that you are ovulating right after you are bleeding so that the fertile mucus is blended with the blood.

Other causes for inadequate cervical mucus; low estrogen levels (low body weight), rapid weight changes, too much wheat bran in diet, vitamin A deficiency, antihistamines, ulcer medication, clomid, some antidepressants, too much exercise reduces circulating estrogens, smoking, high doses of vitamin C dry up mucus, synthetic underwear, fabric softeners, scented toilet paper, tampons, vaginal lubricants, pH out of balance, and poor sexual techniques where the woman is not excited enough to produce sufficient secretions.

Cervical secretions can be improved by; eating foods rich in B vitamins, drinking plenty of water, and including wheat germ in the diet all can help.

If you have determined that your pH balance is off the following is a quick dietary reference to help.

Alkaline foods (to correct acidity): [/B]millet, almonds, seaweed, beets, artichokes, asparagus, green, broccoli, brussels sprouts, celery, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, kale, cucumber, endive, escarole, leeks, kohlrabi, lettuce, onions, garlic, ginger, parsley, potatoes, sweet potatoes, pumpkins, turnips, watercress, brown rice, apples, apricots, fresh figs, bananas, berries, melons, kiwi, grapes, lemons, limes, pears, plums, peaches, mangos, papayas, bamboo shoots, bok choy, parsnips, eggplant, okra, peppers, radishes, swiss chard, rhubarb, spinach.

Neutral foods: yogurt, butter.

Acid foods: lamb, chicken, turkey, goose, duck, salmon, white fish, eggs, beans, barley, buckwheat, oats, rye, white rice, mushrooms, raisins, beef, veal, pork, ham, bacon, cheese, goat and cow milk, wheat, corn, tomatoes, oranges, grapefruit.


----------



## cazd

nuttynicnak said:


> CazD- My OH is engrossed in that game and completed it in a weekend. Now he is playing the harder level- whatever that is?
> Nic x

yeah - what its it about blokes re-playing these games?
he's done it on easy and then on normal and now he's on the next one up... :shrug:
I think he's practising so he can whoop some ass when he plays online!


----------



## abster

Welcome cazd! Like your avatar :thumbup:
Abi x


----------



## cazd

thanks abi x

so who's waiting for their xmas :bfp:
when does the testing start?

there's been quite a lot of bad news for my girls this past month so I'm hoping that this is a lucky thread and there's some happy good news on here over the next 4 weeks !


----------



## abster

Fish&chip, me again!
Here's some info re EPO: 

Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) - Its Role In Trying to Conceive


What is Evening Primrose oil or EPO?
Evening Primrose Oil is the oil derived from a North American wildflower called Evening Primrose. Evening Primrose is not really a primrose, but it gets its name from that flower because the plant looked similar to an English Primrose. The oil is rich in Vitamin E just like olives and nuts are. In addition, evening primrose oil also has gamma linolenic acid (GLA), an essential fatty acid. People that have difficulty creating in this fatty acid in their own bodies can benefit from its use.

The Europeans were one of the first to make it popular. They brought it back to their native soil and crowned this oil a Kings cure-all because of its many useful properties that can cure a large number of diseases. In England, the oil is approved for use with eczema and high cholesterol. In women, it can especially be helpful for relieving breast pain, menstrual pains and improving the quality and fertility of cervical mucus.


How does Evening Primrose Oil help you in getting pregnant?
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO lowers cholesterol, helps to alleviate premenstrual syndrome symptoms and aids in the production of fertile quality cervical fluid. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO does a world of good in treating aliments of all sorts. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is an essential fatty acid that contains gamma linolenic acid (GLA). This gamma linolenic acid (GLA) is converted to a hormone-like substance called prostaglandin E1 which has anti-inflammatory properties and may also act as a blood thinner and blood vessel dilator. These anti-inflammatory properties of evening primrose oil help people suffering from pains, aches and cramps.

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO also has effects on premenstrual syndrome symptoms and cervical mucus. If you suffer from premenstrual syndrome, it could be because you are deficient in the fatty acid, gamma linolenic acid (GLA). Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can help your body to alleviate the premenstrual syndrome symptoms by replacing the gamma linolenic acid (GLA).

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.

If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women.


What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.

There are many remedies out there to help with fertility, but few are as good as Evening Primrose Oil or EPO. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is excellent for women because of the help it gives in alleviating premenstrual syndrome symptoms, and even menopausal women can benefit from taking it. There are a large number of women who will vouch for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO as a great agent to increase the fertile type cervical fluid.

Like all herbs, the use of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can take a month or two to build up, and produce the results you are looking for. It is essential that you chart your fertility symptoms and signs, so you can know when you have ovulated. By knowing this information, you can discontinue the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation and start the flax seed oil. Unless you are very regular, charting your fertility signs is the best tool to determine where you are in your cycle.


----------



## cazd

blimey - so much info!

I tried pre-ov EPO and it did help with the EWCM....
but it gave me about 5 days extra spotting before AF which got me all excited that I was preggo - so when AF came I gave it up!


----------



## abster

Hi Cazd,
If you get spotting before AF, it might help you to take a B-vitamin complex. There's a huge thread on here called B6 - Lengthen Luteal Phase or Increase Progesterone with tons of info. The thread moves onto the idea that a tablet with all the B-vits, rather than just B6, is best. I'm taking Holland & Barrett Timed Release B-100 complec (100 mg of each b-vit per tablet) to increase my lp - I don't get spotting but it is too short and I'm gradually lengthening it. 
Abi x


----------



## cazd

ah.... I usually get absolutely nothing except a few AF cramps and then GUSH - she's landed!
Its weird 'cos with the BCP it used to linger too but now its like a waterfall for 3 days and then.... nothing!

its the EPO that caused the spotting and I didn't like it one bit :growlmad:


----------



## abster

cazd said:


> thanks abi x
> 
> so who's waiting for their xmas :bfp:
> when does the testing start?
> 
> there's been quite a lot of bad news for my girls this past month so I'm hoping that this is a lucky thread and there's some happy good news on here over the next 4 weeks !

There've been 3 BFPs already. I'm on CD4 (moved over early from bonfire babies, along with a few others). Think a couple are testing this weekend. We're pretty spread out through the month. How about you? Or have I ignored a ticker in your signature?
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

Im not really sure when to test?? Any advice?


----------



## cazd

I'm on CD5 so we'll get to SS together!

twinklestar - what day are you on? and how longs your LP normally?


----------



## twinklestar8

I am on day 29. My cycles vary, my last cycle was 31 days, the previous 36, before that 42, so dont know what this month will be.

My cycles have always been [email protected], when I conceived my daughter I ovulated on day 28!! lol

We BD'd the week of the 9th Nov. Dont know when/if I ovulated as did OPK's for 7 days and didnt get a positive.
My last AF started 23rd Oct
Very tricky. I guess really I should wait until next weekend and see if AF gets me before?


----------



## abster

I would say always leave testing until well after AF is due - I think it's better to get AF than let yourself believe you might be pregnant only to get a BFN - the minths I've been really crushed are the months I've felt a glimmer of being preggo (another reason I don't symptom-spot).
When do you think you're due?
Abi x


----------



## abster

cazd said:


> I'm on CD5 so we'll get to SS together!
> 
> twinklestar - what day are you on? and how longs your LP normally?

What's SS? Am I simple? (Don't tell my OH I asked you that!)
x


----------



## cazd

wow - those cycles are random!! must be such a pain!

Have you been scanned for PCOS? My cycles were all over the shop and then they found a cyst - as soon as I had that taken out my cycles sorted themselves out - bang on 28 days now...

I'm an awful test pusher though - I just can't help it. I always test early and every month I say I'm not going to waste any more sticks :rofl:

I just think that an early :bfp: would be FAB - and if its neg - then its just too early to test!

Most ladies get theirs at 16dpo but with 7 days of neg OPKs - who knows what dpo you're on???? :shrug:


----------



## cazd

abster said:


> cazd said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD5 so we'll get to SS together!
> 
> twinklestar - what day are you on? and how longs your LP normally?
> 
> What's SS? Am I simple? (Don't tell my OH I asked you that!)
> xClick to expand...

haha - SS is Symptom Spot x


----------



## twinklestar8

Cazd - lol I know they are a complete pain!! Ive not been tested for anything, as before I started ttc with my daughter I told the doc about my cycles and I was booked in for blood tests. But we were VERY lucky and conceived first month, so didnt need to go. I will see what happens over the next few months then get checked.

Im not sure when I would be due on I guess the following:

31 day cycle (same as last month) - due on Sunday
36 day cycle (prev month) - Due on next Fri
42 day cycle (prior to that) - 3rd Dec

such a pain!!

My wine is making the wait better though ;)


----------



## cazd

eugh - 3rd December !!!! that's AAAGGGES away BOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nuttynicnak

cazd said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> CazD- My OH is engrossed in that game and completed it in a weekend. Now he is playing the harder level- whatever that is?
> Nic x
> 
> yeah - what its it about blokes re-playing these games?
> he's done it on easy and then on normal and now he's on the next one up... :shrug:
> I think he's practising so he can whoop some ass when he plays online!Click to expand...

Hmm and then listen to them all cursing each other. That sounds very familiar! 

X


----------



## twinklestar8

cazd said:


> eugh - 3rd December !!!! that's AAAGGGES away BOOOOOOOOO!

It really is ages away!! I move house a few days after that though - so I guess if I test before and it is BFN, I wont get out of lifting heavy boxes!!!!


----------



## lolley

Hi,
I would like to join too if thats ok?
especially as i love xmas, perfect group;)
My 1st month ttc.


----------



## twinklestar8

welcome lolly!!! it is my first month ttc too - Im ashamed to admit I am obsessed - lol!!


----------



## abster

Welcome to the madhouse, lolley!
Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

Welcome Lolley :wave:


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> welcome lolly!!! it is my first month ttc too - Im ashamed to admit I am obsessed - lol!!

Your not the only one :blush:
I was hoping i wouldn't be but am!

Twinklestar8, abster, fairygirl - 

Thank you all for the welcome :)


----------



## fairygirl

Look, I can be festive. :p


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> Look, I can be festive. :p

yay you got the logo!

welcome Lolly x


----------



## fairygirl

nuttynicnak said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Look, I can be festive. :p
> 
> yay you got the logo!Click to expand...

And look at my Christmas Trees. I have promised I will be festive in return for a BFP.


----------



## angelmyky

still no sign of AF yet. not thought about it much. i got upset for no reason earlier so i hugged my OH....but then he got worried that im starting to worry about it....bless him. well i have lost count of the amount of hours ive slept today and how many times i keep getting that full feeling between my ovaries....so im just going to wait and see how i feel tomorrow. if AF doesnt show then i might ask my mum or one of my sisters if they can borrow me some money to get a test but i didnt want anyone else to know about it. i will sort something out i guess.

will update tomorrow if i test or if AF shows. xx :dust: to all xx


----------



## Titi

Welcome Lolley and Cazd! 

Fairygirl-I love the trees-very festive you deserve a BFP as you are holding up your end of the bargain very well!

Not much to report. Just read a whole issue of fit pregnancy wistfully. Finally got up gusto to wrap pressies for tomorrow's shower but truthfully couldn't look at them just put wrap around them quickly. DH said to try and do it with love and happiness but it is going to be a hard day tomorrow-I suspect. 

Love and dust to all.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Everyone, just checking in. Welcome Lolley and Cazd. Love the Chritmas Trees fairygirl. Angelmyky Good Luck tomorrow. The witch showed up today so I'm out for this month.


----------



## DexandDoobs

Hey Dee and Titi, fancy seeing you guys here. :winkwink: I guess I should join for my Christmas BFP!!


----------



## angelmyky

thanks dee7509. sorry to hear the :witch: got you. good luck next time :dust: x


----------



## westbrja

:hi: Hello All, is there room for one more? I'd due to test on Thanksgiving. Many of my gals in the 2WW team have gotten their :bfp: in the last month. 

I'm 27 and my OH (He bought me a ring on Monday, but hasn't proposed yet) is also 27. We are on our 3rd cycle ttc #3 well #4 including his son. I'm on a bit of a time crunch though since I'm in school and will be starting the nursing program next winter. I can't stop the program for maternity leave so we need to have a :baby: asap or else we will stop ttc for about 2 years :cry:. My DD is 4, DS is 3, and DSS is 4. We have a busy household. DB has asked me to wait this month and not :test: early. He's thinking if we do get a :bfp: what better day to find out than Thanksgiving with all the family. One nice thing is if we don't get our :bfp: this month I will be due to test on or around Christmas next cycle. So that's my story. No symptoms yet except a backache and going to the :loo: more often.

Hope you guys have a spot for me as this 2ww is a little harder and it would be great to have some new friends.


----------



## angelmyky

hiya westbrja. welcome :D x


----------



## Dee7509

DexandDoobs said:


> Hey Dee and Titi, fancy seeing you guys here. :winkwink: I guess I should join for my Christmas BFP!!

Welcome Dex, so nice to see you here.


----------



## Dee7509

Welcome Westbria, we have lots of room!


----------



## westbrja

Thanks girls! 
Dee - Sorry AF showed her ugly face. Good luck for next cycle!
Angelmyky - Be sure to let us know if you test tmw. Fingers crossed for your bfp. 17 dpo sounds promising or is AF always late for you?


----------



## Titi

DexandDoobs said:


> Hey Dee and Titi, fancy seeing you guys here. :winkwink: I guess I should join for my Christmas BFP!!

:hugs:welcome! :friends:


----------



## Titi

welcome westbrja-hope BFP soon for you so all will go nice and smoothly for you! How wonderful to either get Tday or Xmas BFP!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

angelmyky said:


> still no sign of AF yet. not thought about it much. i got upset for no reason earlier so i hugged my OH....but then he got worried that im starting to worry about it....bless him. well i have lost count of the amount of hours ive slept today and how many times i keep getting that full feeling between my ovaries....so im just going to wait and see how i feel tomorrow. if AF doesnt show then i might ask my mum or one of my sisters if they can borrow me some money to get a test but i didnt want anyone else to know about it. i will sort something out i guess.
> 
> will update tomorrow if i test or if AF shows. xx :dust: to all xx

Good luck today. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Look, I can be festive. :p
> 
> yay you got the logo!Click to expand...
> 
> And look at my Christmas Trees. I have promised I will be festive in return for a BFP.Click to expand...

Maybe I will be festive too then. 
Although I am going to see the new Christmas Caol movie tonight- do you think that will count? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> Welcome Lolley and Cazd!
> 
> Fairygirl-I love the trees-very festive you deserve a BFP as you are holding up your end of the bargain very well!
> 
> Not much to report. Just read a whole issue of fit pregnancy wistfully. Finally got up gusto to wrap pressies for tomorrow's shower but truthfully couldn't look at them just put wrap around them quickly. DH said to try and do it with love and happiness but it is going to be a hard day tomorrow-I suspect.
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Hi Titi, 

Good luck for today, I will be thinking of you. Fingers crossed that this teim next year you will be having a shower for your :pink: or :blue:.

I hate going to showers as well at the minute. 

love and hugs. 

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Abster, you are a star. Thanks also Nuttynicnak.

Welcome cazd, lolley, dexanddoobs and westbrja. My oh has been playing Fallout for the last few days, hence i've made so many posts recently!!!

Fairygirl.. loving the festive spirit!!

Titi - good luck with the babyshower. Have a big glass on us!

Angelmyky - Fingers crossed you know one way or another soon.. obviously am hoping you get a BFP.

Well I have no idea what dpo I'm on as my mistaken positive on the opk has totally messed things up. In theory I could quite possibly be 8dpo as my cycles have nearly all been 29/30 days. I only started temping 3 days ago and my temp then was much much lower than it is now.. so it must have dropped on possibly 6dpo. Fingers crossed this is an implantation dip although I know probably too early. I am getting lots of cramps but tbh I've been getting these all this month and I did last month too. When I woke up today it felt like I was about to come on but I know it's too early for that. I am praying that I'm not reading too much in to this!! I need lots of dust my way!! xx


----------



## abster

Hey Dee, sorry the bitch got you :hugs: Roll on the babydance...

Titi, I hope the babyshower went OK today and you didn't find it too difficult :hugs: 

Fairygirl.... now i htink of you as Christmastree fairygirl - how's that for festive?! Now where's the BFP you're owed??!


----------



## abster

Hello westbrja and dex - welcome to tinseltots!
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

Dee - sorry the witch got you!

Will be back later, going to get some nice food now!!


----------



## angelmyky

westbrja said:


> Angelmyky - Be sure to let us know if you test tmw. Fingers crossed for your bfp. 17 dpo sounds promising or is AF always late for you?




nuttynicnak said:


> Good luck today. x




Fish&Chips said:


> Angelmyky - Fingers crossed you know one way or another soon.. obviously am hoping you get a BFP.

i didnt test. ive decided to hold out and wait til wednesday (25th). theres still no sign of AF coming today either. im not worrying so it cant be stress thats holding it back. i have had the occasional very very mild cramp on lower left side of abdomen since lastnight on and off.....and a full feeling betweeen my ovaries. hard to explain how it feels. im not normally late for AF but last month i was 2 days late, it was supposed to be 17th but started on 19th, that was because i was stressing out about alot of things....but this month ive had no spotting, no cramps like normal....nothing to indicate im going to start. i normally "just know" when im about to start. i havent stressed out this cycle so that wont be holding AF back and im not worrying about maybe being pregnant so i know thats not why ive had symptoms....i havent really been symptom spotting because they may just be from AF getting ready or an illness....i have had a few symptoms though.

thank you for commenting :D

xx:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Hi,

Well AF not shown for me still either, but i am confused, my 1st month ttc after stopping the pill.
Af should of been due on thurs 19th or fri 20th but i now think ovulated late and has put me back a week so that would make me 8dpo again :dohh:
Did a cb test on fri was bfn, so just gonna wait till about wed untill i test again.
Why cant hormones be normal :growlmad:

sending :dust: to everyone x


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Welcome Lolley and Cazd!
> 
> Fairygirl-I love the trees-very festive you deserve a BFP as you are holding up your end of the bargain very well!
> 
> Not much to report. Just read a whole issue of fit pregnancy wistfully. Finally got up gusto to wrap pressies for tomorrow's shower but truthfully couldn't look at them just put wrap around them quickly. DH said to try and do it with love and happiness but it is going to be a hard day tomorrow-I suspect.
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Good Luck at the shower Titi! Try to keep your spirits up- but I know its tough :shrug:! My good friend is 4 months prego now...it was a surprise as they weren't even trying and they aren't "overly" thrilled about it either. It kills me- as we have been trying since January and still can't seem to get our bfp! Well, tonight is her surprise birthday party...her hubby is making a HUGE deal that this is her last b-day before the baby...and guess who gets to help throw the party...yep me!!!!:dohh: Going through this with a good friend has definitely been a test- but she is my friend and I need to support her and be there for her...like I would want others to do for me. :hugs:
So, GOOD LUCK!!!! We will get our :bfp: soon!!!!! I'm thinking about you!:hugs:


----------



## angelmyky

lolley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well AF not shown for me still either, but i am confused, my 1st month ttc after stopping the pill.
> Af should of been due on thurs 19th or fri 20th but i now think ovulated late and has put me back a week so that would make me 8dpo again :dohh:
> Did a cb test on fri was bfn, so just gonna wait till about wed untill i test again.
> Why cant hormones be normal :growlmad:
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone x

i was due AF on 19th....because my cycle is every 30 days.....per calendar month but i ovulated early (3rd) so i should have started AF on 17th apparently. i dont know :wacko: so annoying trying to work it out. 

im also testing wednesday so good luck hun.....got my fingers crossed for you.

i completely agree on the hormones part......im constantly attached to my OH lately, feel weepy for no reason and always wanting cuddles. :rofl: think my OH may be getting tired of it now haha. 

sending baby :dust: to you xx


----------



## LauraLy

Fish&Chips said:


> Well I have no idea what dpo I'm on as my mistaken positive on the opk has totally messed things up. In theory I could quite possibly be 8dpo as my cycles have nearly all been 29/30 days. I only started temping 3 days ago and my temp then was much much lower than it is now.. so it must have dropped on possibly 6dpo. Fingers crossed this is an implantation dip although I know probably too early. I am getting lots of cramps but tbh I've been getting these all this month and I did last month too. When I woke up today it felt like I was about to come on but I know it's too early for that. I am praying that I'm not reading too much in to this!! I need lots of dust my way!! xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs::thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

angelmyky said:


> i was due AF on 19th....because my cycle is every 30 days.....per calendar month but i ovulated early (3rd) so i should have started AF on 17th apparently. i dont know :wacko: so annoying trying to work it out.
> 
> im also testing wednesday so good luck hun.....got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> i completely agree on the hormones part......im constantly attached to my OH lately, feel weepy for no reason and always wanting cuddles. :rofl: think my OH may be getting tired of it now haha.
> 
> sending baby :dust: to you xx

Good Luck for your test angelmyky!
This has to be tough to wait and then wait some more. Sometimes I also feel like I just want to know already...either way- just tell me! And I can only imagine that is how you are feeling right now. Well, its good to hear you aren't too stressed about it- hormones do make you feel a little crazy!:wacko: But it seems like you have a great PMA!:thumbup: SO, I have my fingers crossed for you! That there is :af: and a :bfp: for you! Lots of :dust:


----------



## twinklestar8

I will keep everything crossed for you angelmyky!! 

I keep saying to my body, for goodness sake, AF if you are going to appear just do it now and stop cramping!!! or give me a BFP!!!

I was thinking earlier about my OH being so patient and actually I have decided its a good thing. Imagine how annoying it would be if they were too soooooo impatient and kept asking you if AF had appeared, how we were feeling, etc etc!! As if we dont analyse enough for ourselves!!

LauraLy - that must be difficult if your friend isnt overly impressed about her pregnancy! I hope they party goes ok.


----------



## fairygirl

abster said:


> Fairygirl.... now i htink of you as Christmastree fairygirl - how's that for festive?! Now where's the BFP you're owed??!

Love it! Thank You. We went out shopping and got the rest of our silly £1 presents (OH family tradition) and I got myself a snow globe. Then we went to get my old decorations from my old house. I'll take those bits to work apart from a couple of bits that will fit this year's colour scheme.

To the new girls, welcome to the board.

Sending :dust: to those testing this week.


----------



## westbrja

Wow looks like we all could use a little extra babydust. This is always the hard part of the 2ww for me. The days that I know I could POSSIBLY get a bfp but don't want to see a false bfn either...ugh! 
Can someone glance at my chart and tell me what you think abt todays temp? I'm hoping its a implantation dip (PMA). I'm still kinda new to this charting thing so there's a lot I don't know. I would appreciate any advice or comments you gals have :)
Well I'm off to the grocery store...yay! I don't wanna be stuck there the day before Thanksgiving. I'll be back later girls. Hugs!


----------



## angelmyky

LauraLy said:


> Good Luck for your test angelmyky!
> This has to be tough to wait and then wait some more. Sometimes I also feel like I just want to know already...either way- just tell me! And I can only imagine that is how you are feeling right now. Well, its good to hear you aren't too stressed about it- hormones do make you feel a little crazy!:wacko: But it seems like you have a great PMA!:thumbup: SO, I have my fingers crossed for you! That there is :af: and a :bfp: for you! Lots of :dust:

thank you lauraly. thats exactly how i feel....i just want either one. i dont mind if AF shows....i just want to know either way. im actually suprised at how chilled i am this time, i thought that if i worried too much then AF would be late and id freak out. but im ok, im not too bothered if i havent caught it this month. theres always next time. i just pray for AF or BFP. either is welcome :D

thank you twinklestar8. i havent cramped that much so thats whats confused me the most, i normally cramp before AF is due and have a light spotting but nothing this time. oh well. :coolio: my OH sometimes asks me how im feeling or if ive had a show yet....etc, but it doesnt bother me that much, i think it bothers him more because im constantly going to the toilet lately. always need to, then when im finished i say to him that ive had no shows :rofl: poor guy haha.

how is everyone doing on the sacrifices? im missing my fox creams but ive not missed the pepsi.

:dust: to all x

(oh yeah....im confused about this whole temp thing, how does it work? i have a digi test and i occasionally use it if i feel hot, i was curious earlier so i tested and it was 36.8ºC.....is that normal? im crap at that temp stuff.) :shy: :wacko:


----------



## angelmyky

ive just checked online and god im so thick.....my temp is normal :shy: haha. it dropped lower about 1 and half weeks ago....roughly 4-6 days after ovulation but is normal now.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

westbrja said:


> Wow looks like we all could use a little extra babydust. This is always the hard part of the 2ww for me. The days that I know I could POSSIBLY get a bfp but don't want to see a false bfn either...ugh!
> Can someone glance at my chart and tell me what you think abt todays temp? I'm hoping its a implantation dip (PMA). I'm still kinda new to this charting thing so there's a lot I don't know. I would appreciate any advice or comments you gals have :)
> Well I'm off to the grocery store...yay! I don't wanna be stuck there the day before Thanksgiving. I'll be back later girls. Hugs!

I'm new to temping but I can see that this month your temps are very different to the other two... could be a good sign!!! FX x


----------



## LauraLy

Alright ladies! So, I am cd 14 and just got a positive on my opk...this is my 1st month trying them. And it's right on time...with my typical 30 day cycle I usually ov cd16 (i think?) and opk usually show a positive 2 days before ovulation right?! And I should test again tomorrow to see if my lh is still high- right?!?! And I think we should bd every day I get a positive and a day or 2 after- right?!?! (Oh, and we did bd twice already this week- Wednesday and Thursday :thumbup: ) Sorry about all the questions- first time using opk and I want to make sure I "know" what I'm doing!
Fx this works... I have not had a single DROP of soda since joining TT...and I really want my bfp for xmas! All right- well now I guess wait until DH gets home from work and it's off to :sex: :happydance:
LOTS AND LOTS OF :dust: TO ALL OUR TT LADIES!!!!!


----------



## twinklestar8

hmm, I must have missed earlier in the thread about sacrifices!!!

I have a few things I "should" give up - wine, diet coke, chocolate. I will wait and see what this month brings, then give up some stuff!

I tried giving up choc a month ago and managed 19 days!! Think I only managed 10 on diet coke (im actually addicted to it!!)

Lots of positive thoughts for everything - implantation, ideal temps, BFP'S! I may try temping next month as it seems really interesting - any advice appreciated!


----------



## GossipGirly

well oficially 2ww for me now I think, gutted as I have no confirmation yet as im temping but had a really crap nights sleep last night and had to get up to use the loo at 4.30 and I temp at 6.15 :( so gonna have to really write that one off as it wont be accurate..if i had got a rise this morning it would of completly confirmed O but I got another peak on clear blue moniter and have the "chalky" discharge on my underwear which means iv O right? I think we have hit it pretty well this month fxd crossed this will be it

angelmky i seem to remember last month u had some confusion over your dates aswel didnt you, hope u get some clarification and as long as the witch isnt here stay positive, but try not to ss to much u will go mental lol 

munch were are u did u manage to bd or did u just decide to try next month when ur fully recovered xx


----------



## angelmyky

yeah last cycle was 2 days late but i had cramps and spotting before it arrived....plus i was stressing waaaaay too much last time so thats why i was late. this time i guess im just waiting to see what happens. i really dont mind if AF shows up. ive just told my OH that i kinda pray it shows soon or i get the BFP on 25th. im happy for either one to show. :D i dont think ive had any symptoms....i havent spotted any because i just think im either ill or AF is due......ive had that "im out" feeling all cycle, not once have i "felt" pregnant. i doubt the things im going through are pregnancy, i just think im sick thats all. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy bd-ing Laura!! 

I hate the 2ww GG. I'm through week one now so only one more to go.


----------



## westbrja

LauraLy said:


> Alright ladies! So, I am cd 14 and just got a positive on my opk...this is my 1st month trying them. And it's right on time...with my typical 30 day cycle I usually ov cd16 (i think?) and opk usually show a positive 2 days before ovulation right?! And I should test again tomorrow to see if my lh is still high- right?!?! And I think we should bd every day I get a positive and a day or 2 after- right?!?! (Oh, and we did bd twice already this week- Wednesday and Thursday :thumbup: ) Sorry about all the questions- first time using opk and I want to make sure I "know" what I'm doing!
> Fx this works... I have not had a single DROP of soda since joining TT...and I really want my bfp for xmas! All right- well now I guess wait until DH gets home from work and it's off to :sex: :happydance:
> LOTS AND LOTS OF :dust: TO ALL OUR TT LADIES!!!!!

Lauraly - Yup you're right. Test until you get a negative, bd everyday and the day or two after. Depends on your brand of opk and when you caught your surge, but O is supposed to happen 24-48 hours after your FIRST pos opk. A second pos should mean you just O'd and your surge is on it's way back down. Just get down to some major BD'ing and remember to have fun while you're doing it :). Best of luck to you sweetie and go get em!


----------



## westbrja

Fish&Chips said:


> Happy bd-ing Laura!!
> 
> I hate the 2ww GG. I'm through week one now so only one more to go.

I'm 8 or 9dpo depending on when I actually O'd. FF keeps changing my O day. And yes my temps were so out of whack this month that FF gave me crosshairs suggesting CD11 for O. I instantly panicked! I'm trying to decide if I wanna temp next month (if there is one). The whole temp thing makes me crazy. What's your opinion on my O day? The analyst says CD19 since it was my last day of fertile cm and last temp in the lower range. Who knows tho?


----------



## twinklestar8

lol - I must stop feeling to see if my boobs feel any different! Im sure by this kind of time when I was preg last time they felt different by now. Although lol - the joys of breastfeeding so long have left me with virtually no boobs - so it may take a while for them to pump up again!!!! ha ha


----------



## Titi

Hello, all. AF today...a day late.........AT THE BABY SHOWER. Which by the way, all the other women at were pregnant. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

I also am probably the only woman in the world to test AFTER getting my period. What is wrong with me this cycle? It wasn't as heavy as normal and I had so many symptoms this month I just really needed to see yet another BFN and my period, lol.

so, I'm out......soooooooooo out. Going to take a day to recover mentally and then go stock up on more baby making products. Preseed in the mail today. DH goes for SA 11/30 and we should have results maybe week after that-which will be too late to know for this cycle if there is a count/mobility problem. We tried EVERY day for 7 days in a row this cycle timed perfect. How do we BD if he is low? REALLY want a tinsel tot!!!

THanks all


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear that Titi. That stupid witch. Darn her and her evil ways. Well done though for going through with the baby shower.. you are a real trouper and a great friend.

Westbrja - I think I'm on 8dpo as well. I've given up with ff this month as I'm new to it and don't have enough information to make it accurate. I've just started temping and it looks as though as started on a massive dip on 6dpo as since then it's been quite high. As I mentioned, I'm still new to it but I thought you ov-ed when you have 3 increases of temp in a row? This would mean you ov-ed on cd17. How long are your cycles (you may have told us this already.. if so sorry!)? Mine are normally 29 or 30 days which means I probably ov-ed on cd15. I'm definitely going to temp next month if there is one. We can compare ours if you like?


----------



## twinklestar8

Titi - I am so sorry! That must have been so hard for you!! I dont think I would have been able to stop my face showing how I felt. Good on you for still going though you are stronger than I am.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Thanks for the welcome ladies.. 

CONGRATS Mommywishes and lil_angel

Babydust to all of us xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Titi, sorry AF got you. You must have felt frustrated around all those pregnant women. I want to test once I'm late so you're not alone. I'm on CD4 so maybe we can poas together in Dec xxx


----------



## babytots

hey ladies hope you are all well i've not been on in ages and am sure theres too many posts to catch up on now. my eldest decided to not only pass on her germs to df but then onto me and my youngest too so we have all been really ill and looking at the computer screen was a no no as i have had terrible migraines along with my cold. 

so how is everyone doing i see from the last threads there are congratulations in order.

titi sweetie i am so sorry af got you hunni sending you lots of :hug: your way.

as for me cd14 now had some strange cm yesterday kinda like ewcm but not was thinking great am oving and cant even bd as i feel like death warmed up but havent had any since so am hoping it was down to my cold (i know when you are ill you produce more mucous in your nose so maybe it happens down there too lol).

temps have been sky hgh past 2 days so cant go on that and i havent done opks am kicking myself for not ordering some when af came but i wanted to take the relaxed approach this month. anyways a dear friend of mine is sending me some that she no longer needs.

oh and another friend sent me some pg tests the cassette ones so hoping to get my bfp on them. 

hopefully now i am feeling a tiny bit better i can keep up with this thread once more :D x


----------



## westbrja

Fish - We should be cycle buddies. Yes you're right about the 3 temps. However I think they have to be above the pre-o temps. So looking at my chart CD19 was higher but not high enough I guess. That's what the analyst tells me anyway. I'd love to compare charts. Good luck for both of us.
Titi - I'm sending a great big hug your way. Hopefully this is your month. Tell AF to get her ass out cuz you got a baby to make.
Well of to our friends to have a bonfire so I'll see you ladies tmw.


----------



## lolley

Titi - sorry to hear the :witch: got you.

Lauraly - sending :dust: for the bd'ing

I must of mist the sacrifices when reading through also, so i am giving up my Archers and lemonade to get my xmas bfp.
Now i must try and figure out these signature things :wacko:


----------



## Titi

awww thanks so much for encouragment and hugs girls. Shower wasn't that bad I guess I just felt like a freak as the oldest girl there and only one who either wasn't preg or already had a child. You girls are wonderful!!!! DH took me out to dinner tonight and had lovely glass of wine. He is a little sad today too-he had hung a stocking for "bean" and of course there is none yet. Hope this is a miracle month and we ALL get bfps for xmas!!!! Back to my normal self tomorrow with brand new resolve to make baby.

Love and dust to all.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> awww thanks so much for encouragment and hugs girls. Shower wasn't that bad I guess I just felt like a freak as the oldest girl there and only one who either wasn't preg or already had a child. You girls are wonderful!!!! DH took me out to dinner tonight and had lovely glass of wine. He is a little sad today too-he had hung a stocking for "bean" and of course there is none yet. Hope this is a miracle month and we ALL get bfps for xmas!!!! Back to my normal self tomorrow with brand new resolve to make baby.
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Aww Titi, feel better soon.:flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi everyone, just checking in. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> Hello, all. AF today...a day late.........AT THE BABY SHOWER. Which by the way, all the other women at were pregnant. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I also am probably the only woman in the world to test AFTER getting my period. What is wrong with me this cycle? It wasn't as heavy as normal and I had so many symptoms this month I just really needed to see yet another BFN and my period, lol.
> 
> so, I'm out......soooooooooo out. Going to take a day to recover mentally and then go stock up on more baby making products. Preseed in the mail today. DH goes for SA 11/30 and we should have results maybe week after that-which will be too late to know for this cycle if there is a count/mobility problem. We tried EVERY day for 7 days in a row this cycle timed perfect. How do we BD if he is low? REALLY want a tinsel tot!!!
> 
> THanks all

Oh Titi, I'm ever so sorry. :hugs: When you've thought you really might be pregnant it feels so much worse, and coupled with everybody else you see seeming to be pregnant it can feel almost unbearable for the first couple of days. I found that symptom spotting made me worse so I don't do it anymore.

There's info for men in the How to Increase Your Fertility Chances Naturally thread, including a lot of quotes from men who've increased their count/mobility considerably with supplements, on the advice of their FS, so there might be things you can start doing now if you wanted to. 

Hope you get some answers very soon - in the meantime you've got us! :blush:

Abi x


----------



## abster

Fish&Chips said:


> Sorry to hear that Titi. That stupid witch. Darn her and her evil ways. Well done though for going through with the baby shower.. you are a real trouper and a great friend.
> 
> Westbrja - I think I'm on 8dpo as well. I've given up with ff this month as I'm new to it and don't have enough information to make it accurate. I've just started temping and it looks as though as started on a massive dip on 6dpo as since then it's been quite high. As I mentioned, I'm still new to it but I thought you ov-ed when you have 3 increases of temp in a row? This would mean you ov-ed on cd17. How long are your cycles (you may have told us this already.. if so sorry!)? Mine are normally 29 or 30 days which means I probably ov-ed on cd15. I'm definitely going to temp next month if there is one. We can compare ours if you like?

Hi Fish&Chips,
It might be worth continuing with your temping chart - if you need to do one next month, it always helps to have previous charts to refer to, to see if there's a pattern in what's "normal" for you. It might be that you had that big dip because you didn't temp all that accurately - maybe the thermometer wasn't in yoru mouth properly or something. I started my first chart near the end of a cycle and my temps seemed very strange (haven't included it in my link) - I think practice is the key!
Abi x


----------



## abster

twinklestar8 said:


> lol - I must stop feeling to see if my boobs feel any different! Im sure by this kind of time when I was preg last time they felt different by now. Although lol - the joys of breastfeeding so long have left me with virtually no boobs - so it may take a while for them to pump up again!!!! ha ha

Mine feel different after if I keep checkng them to see if they feel different!
They were tiny and floppy after I finished breastfeeding but they seemed to pump up all of a sudden.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you are feeling better now babytots. FX you didn't miss you OV.

Yay Westbrja! A cycle buddy! I think angel75 is on the same cycle day more or less as well. My temp went way down today on what should be 9dpo. I have no idea if that's a good thing or not.

Titi, your oh sounds so sweet. Good for him for taking you to dinner and I'm glad you had a nice glass of vino. You could still get a BFP in time for Christmas. FX.

Hi Dee, hope you're doing well. x

I think you could be right Abster about my temping. Hopefully I'll get it right for next month if there is one. Fingers crossed your boobs are telling you something this month! 

x


----------



## angel75

Westbrja and Fish and chips have you noticed any cm today? I'm getting what is like white paste like and i thought i'd check inside as someone mentioned what its like trying to check your cervix...I'm getting all confused with all these things that you can check!!! I'm all soft and cushioned inside and surely if my AF is due then it should be low and hard so i've read...what do you's think?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> awww thanks so much for encouragment and hugs girls. Shower wasn't that bad I guess I just felt like a freak as the oldest girl there and only one who either wasn't preg or already had a child. You girls are wonderful!!!! DH took me out to dinner tonight and had lovely glass of wine. He is a little sad today too-he had hung a stocking for "bean" and of course there is none yet. Hope this is a miracle month and we ALL get bfps for xmas!!!! Back to my normal self tomorrow with brand new resolve to make baby.
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Sending you a :hug: 

x


----------



## twinklestar8

I am rubbish with anything like that, I really dont know how you are managing to feel your cervix, even thinking about it makes me go funny!! 

Day 31 today, last month AF arrived late afternoon on day 31, so lets see!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

angel75 said:


> Westbrja and Fish and chips have you noticed any cm today? I'm getting what is like white paste like and i thought i'd check inside as someone mentioned what its like trying to check your cervix...I'm getting all confused with all these things that you can check!!! I'm all soft and cushioned inside and surely if my AF is due then it should be low and hard so i've read...what do you's think?

I just went and checked and I think mine is quite hard but I do have lots of paste like cm. I really thought I might be pregnant yesterday but my temps have dipped today and I feel far too normal. My AF isn't due for until late next week though. FX for us both!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

twinklestar8 said:


> I am rubbish with anything like that, I really dont know how you are managing to feel your cervix, even thinking about it makes me go funny!!
> 
> Day 31 today, last month AF arrived late afternoon on day 31, so lets see!!

Good luck!!! Keep us posted. x


----------



## angel75

twinklestar8 said:


> I am rubbish with anything like that, I really dont know how you are managing to feel your cervix, even thinking about it makes me go funny!!
> 
> Day 31 today, last month AF arrived late afternoon on day 31, so lets see!!

have to admit didn't make me feel cherry fantastic doing it!! OOh good luck hun!! xx


----------



## angel75

Fish&Chips said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> Westbrja and Fish and chips have you noticed any cm today? I'm getting what is like white paste like and i thought i'd check inside as someone mentioned what its like trying to check your cervix...I'm getting all confused with all these things that you can check!!! I'm all soft and cushioned inside and surely if my AF is due then it should be low and hard so i've read...what do you's think?
> 
> I just went and checked and I think mine is quite hard but I do have lots of paste like cm. I really thought I might be pregnant yesterday but my temps have dipped today and I feel far too normal. My AF isn't due for until late next week though. FX for us both!! xClick to expand...

Hmmm be interesting if anyone else tries to compare but i guess we're all different aren't we.... 4 days till i test aagggghhh i can't stand it!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think I've realised that more than anything. I have desperately been trying to match other peoples chart to the 4 temps I have taken so far!!! Needless to say there isn't one. I really don't think I am pregnant this month though so the fact that your cv is different could be a good sign. Also you have other symptoms which look promising! FX x


----------



## twinklestar8

Im glad you say it wasnt great, I was thinking I was just being very abnormal not being good with things down there!

I wasnt great in labour either, lol!! Get away from down there!! 

I dont feel positive at all, just comparing it to being pregnant last time I had symptoms by now and I am sure I didnt think I was going to come on any second which I do now (still wearing a pad - tmi - just incase she gets me!!)


----------



## angel75

Strangely i just don't feel anything....Could go either way. I don't feel like i'm gonna get my AF and my boobs were really sore the last two AFs. If anything i feel tired and don't really want to do anything but then could be cos i feel depressed about me and the fella breaking up. I'm getting really addicted to this site aswell which i don;t think is helping trying to analyse EVERYTHING!


----------



## twinklestar8

I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything! 

I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!

Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh angel75 I read that you had broken up on another thread but I thought you were joking. Are you ok? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So Twinklestar.. when are you going to test? I'm thinking maybe on Thursday.


----------



## twinklestar8

I am going to TRY to wait until the weekend, if AF doesnt get me before. that will be 37/38 days.

I keep saying to my oh I can feel AF on its way though :(, I also have a couple of killer spots, which I always get just as I am due on.

Fish & Chips - will you be 28 days on Thur?


----------



## Fish&Chips

twinklestar8 said:


> I am going to TRY to wait until the weekend, if AF doesnt get me before. that will be 37/38 days.
> 
> I keep saying to my oh I can feel AF on its way though :(, I also have a couple of killer spots, which I always get just as I am due on.
> 
> Fish & Chips - will you be 28 days on Thur?

Yep it'll be cd28. I'll only test if my temperature is high around then. If it starts to drop I'll just wait for my AF.


----------



## Titi

Good morning-

so much to remember with fast moving thread! I wrote some stuff down but now can't make out my notes! 

Angel-Am sorry to hear about you and OH-that must make this month extra hard for you.....lots of PMA.

I can't wait to see some BFPs for the girls getting ready to test! 

Abi-thanks so much for info.....I am going to check it out for this cycle. 
gooooooooooooood luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel75

twinklestar8 said:


> I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything!
> 
> I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!
> 
> Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?

Oh god i don't think i could cope without internet anymore haha

Regarding me and the fella its the best thing for us to split without going into much detail he thinks i have a past...and making it sound much worse than what it is (its actually not that much!) but he calls me names, wants to know what i've done with previous partners, did i make noises, what positions etc.. Its not normal. Hes very insecure and possessive...i'm not allowed to talk to men but he can have as many girly friends as he wants! Hes finished with me at least once a month since we got together. (14 mths)Thats the awful stuff about him the nice stuff is he's one of my best friends (yeah i know when hes not being horrible!) i can just be myself with him, he makes me laugh we just love being together and chilling, doing stuff.... But i suppose its time to face facts hes not going to change he's always going to ask questions about stuff he shouldn't even be asking, i'm never gonna feel like i'm in a secure relationship. My friends will be so relieved just got to cut ties with him (unless i get my BFP and in that case its a different story!) I'm gutted and sure i will be for a while just gonna try to keep busy....anyone know any nice single, non psycho men?? haha


----------



## muncho

hi girls..
alot it catch up with as usual..

titi..realy wanted to see what happened but i see the witch got u..im sorry but well done for making it thru the baby shower:)

gosh you girls who check your cervix are brave, i cant bare to do mine..
twinkle good luck for later this week..w
welcome mrs barrowman..any relation to JOHN...i i think he is brilliant

well there is not chance of me being pg as have not done bd much due to the lap but i have so much pasty cm..which i think someone mentioned..

battery about to die, catch up with u all later..x


----------



## angel75

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh angel75 I read that you had broken up on another thread but I thought you were joking. Are you ok? x

Yeah i'm ok...then i'm not...then i am haha gutted cos put so much into this relationship but as i said before hes always going to be the same. I just want a nice easy life instead of being on edge wondering when the next question will be about my previous sex life!!


----------



## muncho

angel75 said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything!
> 
> I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!
> 
> Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?
> 
> Oh god i don't think i could cope without internet anymore haha
> 
> Regarding me and the fella its the best thing for us to split without going into much detail he thinks i have a past...and making it sound much worse than what it is (its actually not that much!) but he calls me names, wants to know what i've done with previous partners, did i make noises, what positions etc.. Its not normal. Hes very insecure and possessive...i'm not allowed to talk to men but he can have as many girly friends as he wants! Hes finished with me at least once a month since we got together. (14 mths)Thats the awful stuff about him the nice stuff is he's one of my best friends (yeah i know when hes not being horrible!) i can just be myself with him, he makes me laugh we just love being together and chilling, doing stuff.... But i suppose its time to face facts hes not going to change he's always going to ask questions about stuff he shouldn't even be asking, i'm never gonna feel like i'm in a secure relationship. My friends will be so relieved just got to cut ties with him (unless i get my BFP and in that case its a different story!) I'm gutted and sure i will be for a while just gonna try to keep busy....anyone know any nice single, non psycho men?? hahaClick to expand...

sorry to hear this..life is full of emotional bullshit
it took me 36 years to find a non psycho man.....there's always hope

take care x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi: The extra stocking ready for 'bean' sounds lovely.

Twinklestar: I'm so excited that it's now the afternoon. Good news for us by the end of the day I hope!

Angel75: I'd say you're better off without him. I can't imagine the mixed feelings you must be having. :hugs:.

As for me, just wishing the days away. Paid for that Christmas meal on December 4th, what's that 11 days? Oooo and I should be rather fertile too. YAY!!!


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Titi: The extra stocking ready for 'bean' sounds lovely.
> 
> Twinklestar: I'm so excited that it's now the afternoon. Good news for us by the end of the day I hope!
> 
> Angel75: I'd say you're better off without him. I can't imagine the mixed feelings you must be having. :hugs:.
> 
> As for me, just wishing the days away. Paid for that Christmas meal on December 4th, what's that 11 days? Oooo and I should be rather fertile too. YAY!!!

**xmas meal will be so nice!! 
Angel-I agree-also took me v. long time to find good man-I guess why I am ttc so late. I know it's hard now but will get better. 

Stocking for bean hard to look at but is also PMA and will keep it up as a hopeful reminder. I wanted so badly to put a postive test in it this month as it is a very tiny little sock. Hopefully someone else will get a tinsel tot BFP because that is a really great way to tell DH/OH, I think!! 

Muncho-hopefully you are on your way to tinsel tot or 2010 tot-you never know!!!!!!


----------



## LauraLy

lolley said:


> Titi - sorry to hear the :witch: got you.
> 
> Lauraly - sending :dust: for the bd'ing
> 
> I must of mist the sacrifices when reading through also, so i am giving up my Archers and lemonade to get my xmas bfp.
> Now i must try and figure out these signature things :wacko:

lolley- i think the signature is on page 4 or 8. you just copy and paste into your edit signature bar. hope that helps. if not let me know and i will see if i can help more :thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Hello, all. AF today...a day late.........AT THE BABY SHOWER. Which by the way, all the other women at were pregnant. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I also am probably the only woman in the world to test AFTER getting my period. What is wrong with me this cycle? It wasn't as heavy as normal and I had so many symptoms this month I just really needed to see yet another BFN and my period, lol.
> 
> so, I'm out......soooooooooo out. Going to take a day to recover mentally and then go stock up on more baby making products. Preseed in the mail today. DH goes for SA 11/30 and we should have results maybe week after that-which will be too late to know for this cycle if there is a count/mobility problem. We tried EVERY day for 7 days in a row this cycle timed perfect. How do we BD if he is low? REALLY want a tinsel tot!!!
> 
> THanks all

Titi, 
So sorry the witch got you - and at the shower :cry:! I have seen in some more recent posts that you seem to be ready to try again! I really admire your PMA :thumbup: And glad you went through with the baby shower...it must have been tough, but I am sure she was glad for your support. :thumbup:
The party I went to last night had 2 prego women and 2 women with 3 month olds....UGH :dohh:!!!! And there were probably only 6 women there all together :wacko: Talk about :baby: central! I'm just hoping that some of there prego/baby dust rubbed off on me for this month :winkwink:

If we don't get our bfp this month, my DH will also be scheduling a SA. I would be interested in anything you find out. My DH did some things in his younger days that he now regrets :nope:...took some "supplements" for weight lifting and we now think that it may have had an effect on our ttc abilities. Guess we have a few weeks to find out if this cycle took!:wacko:

Well LOTS of PMA and :dust: sent your way! Good luck with your new cycle!:hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

angel75 said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything!
> 
> I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!
> 
> Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?
> 
> Oh god i don't think i could cope without internet anymore haha
> 
> Regarding me and the fella its the best thing for us to split without going into much detail he thinks i have a past...and making it sound much worse than what it is (its actually not that much!) but he calls me names, wants to know what i've done with previous partners, did i make noises, what positions etc.. Its not normal. Hes very insecure and possessive...i'm not allowed to talk to men but he can have as many girly friends as he wants! Hes finished with me at least once a month since we got together. (14 mths)Thats the awful stuff about him the nice stuff is he's one of my best friends (yeah i know when hes not being horrible!) i can just be myself with him, he makes me laugh we just love being together and chilling, doing stuff.... But i suppose its time to face facts hes not going to change he's always going to ask questions about stuff he shouldn't even be asking, i'm never gonna feel like i'm in a secure relationship. My friends will be so relieved just got to cut ties with him (unless i get my BFP and in that case its a different story!) I'm gutted and sure i will be for a while just gonna try to keep busy....anyone know any nice single, non psycho men?? hahaClick to expand...

Hi Angel75

Just read your post and was filling up reading it. 

I hope that your ok and feeling ok. Breaking up with someone is never easy. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Can anyone tell me where you get the CD thing from. I have seen some Xmas ones and some love heart ones etc?

Thanks, 
Nic x


----------



## LauraLy

nuttynicnak said:


> Can anyone tell me where you get the CD thing from. I have seen some Xmas ones and some love heart ones etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nic x

I got mine from https://lilypie.com/

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got mine from Fertility Friend x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> Stocking for bean hard to look at but is also PMA and will keep it up as a hopeful reminder. I wanted so badly to put a postive test in it this month as it is a very tiny little sock. Hopefully someone else will get a tinsel tot BFP because that is a really great way to tell DH/OH, I think!!

It is a great idea! I keep having to convince myself to hold out on these things, (buying a test, registering on the testing thread, and now the little stocking), until my tww, see how I feel then. I wanna do it all!!

Nic - try tickerfactory too.

Hmm.. to ticker, or not to ticker.


----------



## fairygirl

Just realised bnb isn't an addiction, it's a hobby. Creating threads, tickers, signatures, journals...


----------



## Titi

Thanks LauraLy-
You pretty much went through the same thing as me yesterday with your party! 

DH has a cousin TTC with a similar problem as yours. Not quite sure details but had a low count for similar reasons. Just started TTC-I will let you know if I hear anything more about their journey.

If there is a problem with my DH, it would be related to diet I believe as well as smoking/drinking. Just social drinker but TTC and 1pk cigs per day while TTC as well as severe diet problems. Hasn't had a vegetable since he was 9 (he is 35) and only eats pizza, hamburgers, steak and fried foods, basically.

We might postpone the SA a week or so as I accidentally scheduled it right when we need it for BD for OV :dohh: but will definitely share results. We are going to just go on assumption something wrong this month and ttc like there is and if not it will just be good news.

Do you mind if I ask how long you have been ttc? I'm sure you mentioned but this is a big thread and moves fast and I sometimes have trouble remembering it all.


----------



## westbrja

Man this thread is busy lol. I was just on late last night and came back to 5 new pages. Its soooo good to have people to talk to tho.
Well we are all still in our pj's. DB woke me up to some fun BD'ing before the kids woke up (Tmi). I miss fun BD'ing. It seems like we are so focused on ttc that its sometimes more of a job than fun. My temp jumped up this morning. Not sure why?
I can't remember the questions and comments that I had. My cm has been creamy to pasty too and my cp has been high. Looking at last months chart this is normal for me tho. Not sure how I feel. I'm trying not to ss tho cuz it makes a bfn soooo much harder. 
Fish n Chips - I forgot to mention that I was temping inaccurately up until around 4dpo. I had the damn thermometer too far back in my mouth...duh. So that's probably why my temps were so weird and FF doesn't know how to analyze it.
We are gonna get the rest of our Christmas lights up today. Its one of the last 55 degree days of the year.


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Thanks LauraLy-
> You pretty much went through the same thing as me yesterday with your party!
> 
> DH has a cousin TTC with a similar problem as yours. Not quite sure details but had a low count for similar reasons. Just started TTC-I will let you know if I hear anything more about their journey.
> 
> If there is a problem with my DH, it would be related to diet I believe as well as smoking/drinking. Just social drinker but TTC and 1pk cigs per day while TTC as well as severe diet problems. Hasn't had a vegetable since he was 9 (he is 35) and only eats pizza, hamburgers, steak and fried foods, basically.
> 
> We might postpone the SA a week or so as I accidentally scheduled it right when we need it for BD for OV :dohh: but will definitely share results. We are going to just go on assumption something wrong this month and ttc like there is and if not it will just be good news.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how long you have been ttc? I'm sure you mentioned but this is a big thread and moves fast and I sometimes have trouble remembering it all.

Not at all! I went off bcp in January. We didn't really "try" but we increasing the amount we bd and taking it really causally hoping it would just happen- no luck :nope: So, in September- once we finally got settled into the new house and new job (for me) we starting "calculating" ov and charting. So, this is technically cycle 10...but my 3rd cycle of charting and such- if that makes sense :shrug: I'm 28 and he's 29...when we got married we always said we wanted kids by the time we were 30- so we will see. My mom had some issues when she was my age- but just had another at 48 (he's a happy healthy 5 y/o now!!!) 

Your husband's diet is pretty much opposite of mine. Mine is a gym-aholic. He eats constantly- lots of protein and vitamins. He does enjoy his fried foods and snacks- but honestly its in moderation. He works out 4 times a week and is really hard on himself. In the past, he went through some stuff and took some things he shouldn't have and was drinking a lot. He has taken some natural testosterone boosters in the past...as he had some performance issues :blush::blush: about 2 years ago- right after going off his "supplements". So, we didn't really think anything of it- as everything seems to working properly now:thumbup:. I had my pre-ttc checkup in Feb 09 and everything seemed fine. I came off of bcp fairly easily and have had pretty regular cycles. So, we will see what happens?!?!:wacko: 

I am trying opk's for the 1st time this cycle. I got a positive yesterday and we have bd'd twice early in the week, last night, and plan on continuing for the next few days. Maybe we will catch it??? :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Did any of you UK girls get a pre-ttc check up? I told my new doctor we were going to try and she just told me to take folic acid. I would quite like someone to run tests to make sure I'm ok.


----------



## Titi

Lauraly-sounds like good :sex: for catching! We started trying In Jan. too. All we did was OPK for a month or two and then just tried to "time" right until last cycle where I started chating everything.

Tis good your DH is so healthy and sounds like he is really on the right track. My DH is naturally VERY slim/muscular with high mb. so has always taken gym and diet for granted, although has been doing yoga with me this month. Just wish he would improve diet and quit smoking.

Off to Whole Foods now to stock up on stuff to baby make this cycle!


----------



## muncho

hi fish..
i got my tests quite easily but i think it depends in how old u are and how long you have been trying. its good to get these done as if there is anything wrong you can take a few tablets to sort it hopefully...
mind u i do have a very good docs...some of them are a bit useless..good luck x


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Did any of you UK girls get a pre-ttc check up? I told my new doctor we were going to try and she just told me to take folic acid. I would quite like someone to run tests to make sure I'm ok.

**yes-did in 05/08-with midwife. Did tests for std's (even though monogamous-routine-for baby's health), RH factor test, general blood work for overall health (also just completed 08/09), pap, etc. and was told to start taking a pre-natal with folic acid.

Also had a transvaginal ultrasound in Oct. 09 to check for cysts, etc....& came back normal. Going to wait for results of DH's SA next month before scheduling anything else.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Muncho. I have an appointment which I was going to cancel but I may go back and ask for the tests. What do they do?


----------



## fairygirl

Fish&Chips said:


> Did any of you UK girls get a pre-ttc check up? I told my new doctor we were going to try and she just told me to take folic acid. I would quite like someone to run tests to make sure I'm ok.

I went to my Dr. He told me to take folic acid and vitamins (was even gonna prescribe me them til I said I was already taking them). Explained we should BD every 2 to 3 days. He checked my hip coz it was playing me up, turns out I have a lower back issue. That was it, he didn't seem worried bout my pain, my weight or whether or not I needed any immunity boosters. I think he was more shocked at how prepared I was. Must be quite rare round here for a 27 year old to be planning her first lol. (Sorry)


I just saw the CocaCola ad for the first time! YAY Christmas.


----------



## muncho

titi i spent a fortune earlier buying fresh friut , veg, seeds ets etc ...still havent got my prenatal tabs yet , add to that ov tests, bfp tests and voila you are broke!!!

and theres me thinking ..have alot of sex and here comes the baby
soooooooooooo wrong..


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Lauraly-sounds like good :sex: for catching! We started trying In Jan. too. All we did was OPK for a month or two and then just tried to "time" right until last cycle where I started chating everything.
> 
> Tis good your DH is so healthy and sounds like he is really on the right track. My DH is naturally VERY slim/muscular with high mb. so has always taken gym and diet for granted, although has been doing yoga with me this month. Just wish he would improve diet and quit smoking.
> 
> Off to Whole Foods now to stock up on stuff to baby make this cycle!

Yep...my hubby too- he just HATES being skinny:wacko: such a tough problem to have if you ask the curvy girl! LOL
Well, good luck this cycle! Keep us posted...its been great to chat! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

All I'm taking is folic acid but I've ordered some Evening Primrose Oil to help the CM issue. Should I be taking anything else?


----------



## Titi

muncho said:


> titi i spent a fortune earlier buying fresh friut , veg, seeds ets etc ...still havent got my prenatal tabs yet , add to that ov tests, bfp tests and voila you are broke!!!
> 
> and theres me thinking ..have alot of sex and here comes the baby
> soooooooooooo wrong..

****yes, me too. Was SHOCKED first month TTC didn't get PG. Now will be shocked if I ever do!!!

DH just asked if we have money to support our ttc habit.


----------



## LauraLy

muncho said:


> titi i spent a fortune earlier buying fresh friut , veg, seeds ets etc ...still havent got my prenatal tabs yet , add to that ov tests, bfp tests and voila you are broke!!!
> 
> and theres me thinking ..have alot of sex and here comes the baby
> soooooooooooo wrong..

SOOOOO true muncho! And add to that a health nut husband who drinks protein shakes and eats protein bars and takes vitamins and is also "preparing" for baby and you are even more broke! I swear my paycheck doesn't even make it INTO the wallet these days! HAHAHAHAHA:rofl:


----------



## Titi

LauraLy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> yep...my hubby too- he just HATES being skinny:wacko: such a tough problem to have if you ask the curvy girl! LOL
> Well, good luck this cycle! Keep us posted...its been great to chat! :hugs:
> 
> 
> yes-thanks!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## fairygirl

I'm taking Sanotogen Mother to Be, OH is taking Father to Be. I'm now feeding him my Omega 3,6 and 9 too. I tried EPO one cycle but I felt it messed me up more tbh.


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> All I'm taking is folic acid but I've ordered some Evening Primrose Oil to help the CM issue. Should I be taking anything else?

**Same problem here. Going to go crazy on grapefruit this cycle thanks to girls in this thread. Will give the EPO a try with you. Don't forget we are only supposed to take to OV.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> All I'm taking is folic acid but I've ordered some Evening Primrose Oil to help the CM issue. Should I be taking anything else?
> 
> **Same problem here. Going to go crazy on grapefruit this cycle thanks to girls in this thread. Will give the EPO a try with you. Don't forget we are only supposed to take to OV.Click to expand...

I didn't know that so thanks for the info x


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to keep going on about my quest to be festive. Just found out OH has never had a real tree!!! It makes me excited that this will be his first one. Possibly getting it next weekend, if not will be the following one.


----------



## angel75

nuttynicnak said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything!
> 
> I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!
> 
> Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?
> 
> Oh god i don't think i could cope without internet anymore haha
> 
> Regarding me and the fella its the best thing for us to split without going into much detail he thinks i have a past...and making it sound much worse than what it is (its actually not that much!) but he calls me names, wants to know what i've done with previous partners, did i make noises, what positions etc.. Its not normal. Hes very insecure and possessive...i'm not allowed to talk to men but he can have as many girly friends as he wants! Hes finished with me at least once a month since we got together. (14 mths)Thats the awful stuff about him the nice stuff is he's one of my best friends (yeah i know when hes not being horrible!) i can just be myself with him, he makes me laugh we just love being together and chilling, doing stuff.... But i suppose its time to face facts hes not going to change he's always going to ask questions about stuff he shouldn't even be asking, i'm never gonna feel like i'm in a secure relationship. My friends will be so relieved just got to cut ties with him (unless i get my BFP and in that case its a different story!) I'm gutted and sure i will be for a while just gonna try to keep busy....anyone know any nice single, non psycho men?? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Angel75
> 
> Just read your post and was filling up reading it.
> 
> I hope that your ok and feeling ok. Breaking up with someone is never easy.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aw thanks hun that means a lot. See this site makes you analyse lots of things but we're all here to support each other. I've never really loved anyone as much as i love him so it is hard, know it'll get better with time but i guess its just not the best timing! You never know my luck might be in and i may get my BFP on wed!!! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, can I join please! I'm having a really crappy day today! Witch got me last week and I have cystitus so feel very down and need cheering up! :(

Also heard a whisper that this thread is lucky :) xxxxx

Babydust to you all :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Ava Grace.. ooohh this thread is lucky?? whoo hoo!! With the amount of hours I've been putting in lately, I must be due a BFP!!

Titi- sorry just seen your post at the top of the page. Thanks for the info x


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks honey....oh yes it is a lucky one I can feel it! Santas bringing us all a BFP! (it's the only thing on my list this year!!!)

Good Luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoo hoo.. Santa rocks! x


----------



## lolley

Hi All,

WOW!!! So much on here to keep up with :wacko:

Lauraly - thanks got my sig now 

Angel - sorry to hear about your break up, sending :hug: I have had 2 awful relationships, but am finally happy, he is out there.

I'm still hanging on going to try and wait till next weekend if i can to test unless she gets me first.


----------



## lolley

Ava Grace said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please! I'm having a really crappy day today! Witch got me last week and I have cystitus so feel very down and need cheering up! :(
> 
> Also heard a whisper that this thread is lucky :) xxxxx
> 
> Babydust to you all :)

Hi, :hi:

Were all hoping it's lucky sending :dust: to you x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi thanks for the welcome. Can you tell me how I get the sparkly signature please?

xxx


----------



## angel75

ooooh i've been putting in the hours into this thread aswell fish&chips haha fingers crossed for wednesday!! x

Thanks lolly hopefully i'll find him one day!! x


----------



## twinklestar8

Woah!! I was only away from the laptop a few hours and Ive just read through pages of new posts!!!

Right - where to start?!?!


Welcome Ava Grace - Liking the idea of this being a lucky thread!!

Before I started ttc my daughter I didnt have any tests, I was just told to take folic acid, so I took pregnacare. Not gone to the docs this time round, but am on pregnacare again.

Angel75 - you poor thing to be going through a break up and waiting for a BFP. Does he know you are still waiting to test? It definitely sounds like you have done the right thing.

FairyGirl - That will be very cool having a real tree and OH's first!! I only had a real one for the first time when we moved into this house - 5 years ago, hoping to have one in our new house too!!! love them!!!

This is my first month ttc, I have an 18 month old, so decided she is getting to an age now where I think I could deal with two!!

Well, still no AF here for me, but I do have a heavy feeling still as if I could come on any second. My body may decide to throw out a 48 day cycle again this month - that would be rubbish!!


----------



## lolley

Ava Grace said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome. Can you tell me how I get the sparkly signature please?
> 
> xxx

Go to page 4 of the thread the link is there to post onto your sig box x


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you UK girls get a pre-ttc check up? I told my new doctor we were going to try and she just told me to take folic acid. I would quite like someone to run tests to make sure I'm ok.
> 
> I went to my Dr. He told me to take folic acid and vitamins (was even gonna prescribe me them til I said I was already taking them). Explained we should BD every 2 to 3 days. He checked my hip coz it was playing me up, turns out I have a lower back issue. That was it, he didn't seem worried bout my pain, my weight or whether or not I needed any immunity boosters. I think he was more shocked at how prepared I was. Must be quite rare round here for a 27 year old to be planning her first lol. (Sorry)
> 
> 
> I just saw the CocaCola ad for the first time! YAY Christmas.Click to expand...

I got even less than that. When I went in with the water infection she just said that the antibiotics wouldn't work with the pill. I told her we were TTC and she said are you sure your not because I'll have to change what antibiotics I give you. 

That was it! 

Made me laugh about the 27 and ttc #1 

Also just seen the coke advert. Always brings a smile to my face. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

angel75 said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean angel75 - lol!!! I joined about a week or so ago and am obsessed!! I am analysing everything!
> 
> I wont be on here much next month as we are moving house in the beginning of Dec and we have alot of work to do in the house and also wont have broadband - arrgghh - how will I cope!!
> 
> Do you think you and your oh will get back together? do you actually want to?
> 
> Oh god i don't think i could cope without internet anymore haha
> 
> Regarding me and the fella its the best thing for us to split without going into much detail he thinks i have a past...and making it sound much worse than what it is (its actually not that much!) but he calls me names, wants to know what i've done with previous partners, did i make noises, what positions etc.. Its not normal. Hes very insecure and possessive...i'm not allowed to talk to men but he can have as many girly friends as he wants! Hes finished with me at least once a month since we got together. (14 mths)Thats the awful stuff about him the nice stuff is he's one of my best friends (yeah i know when hes not being horrible!) i can just be myself with him, he makes me laugh we just love being together and chilling, doing stuff.... But i suppose its time to face facts hes not going to change he's always going to ask questions about stuff he shouldn't even be asking, i'm never gonna feel like i'm in a secure relationship. My friends will be so relieved just got to cut ties with him (unless i get my BFP and in that case its a different story!) I'm gutted and sure i will be for a while just gonna try to keep busy....anyone know any nice single, non psycho men?? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Angel75
> 
> Just read your post and was filling up reading it.
> 
> I hope that your ok and feeling ok. Breaking up with someone is never easy.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks hun that means a lot. See this site makes you analyse lots of things but we're all here to support each other. I've never really loved anyone as much as i love him so it is hard, know it'll get better with time but i guess its just not the best timing! You never know my luck might be in and i may get my BFP on wed!!! xxClick to expand...


I have everything crossed. I agree about the support here. Never had so much. It's brilliant. 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> thanks honey....oh yes it is a lucky one I can feel it! Santas bringing us all a BFP! (it's the only thing on my list this year!!!)
> 
> Good Luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx

Only thing on my list too xxx

Welcome Ava :dust:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava Grace said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please! I'm having a really crappy day today! Witch got me last week and I have cystitus so feel very down and need cheering up! :(
> 
> Also heard a whisper that this thread is lucky :) xxxxx
> 
> Babydust to you all :)


Hi Ava, 

Nice to meet you. Feeling you on the cystitis. I have a water infection. 

x


----------



## twinklestar8

woo! Ive added the sig - Lets hope its lucky!!!


----------



## abster

Lucky thread? Wish someone had told :witch: before she came knocking last tuesday! :rofl: 
This thread just gets faster! 
Welcome Ava Grace - hope this thread is as lucky for you as you heard! 

I'm taking Pregnacare, 1000mg EPO (pre-ov), plus B-100 and Agnus Castus tp regulate my cycle (lengthen my luteal phase). I also take an Omega 3:6:9 supplement but I take this all the time. Will be drinking grapefruit juice once the hag buggers off, until ovulation. My OH is taking Vitamin E and Zinc, because I'm handing them to him, and will be having lots of orange juice between CD7 & 17, although I doubt he'll notice :rofl::rofl: No harm in giving his swimmers some zing!

The natural fertility boosters thread recommends dropping coffee and drinking tea.

Angel75 - really sorry you're going through a break-up. Hope you feel better very soon. 

So, who's had a fun day? I spent the afternoon in the loft, rearranging everything and laying a load of new boards. I know how to party!

I'm going back to the board to read everything that's been posted since I started writing this post. Apologies if I've missed anything!


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I have the signature!! woop woop!!!

This must be lucky my computer has never let me do that before! thanks for the link fairygirl!

Lovely to meet you all :hugs:

This thread has cheered me up already! (bad day today) and I have learnt something, I need to drink grapefruit juice and give DH buckets of orange juice! I'm blaming him at the moment as my tests all came back fine and we are still waiting for his! bless him (lol)

Good luck to you all hope the nasty :witch: does not visit this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Ladies quick question is anyone using pre-seed? I just ordered some and waiting for it to arrive and then read on a thread that it can cause mc!! Anyone know?

xx


----------



## abster

Sorry Ava Grace, I don't know anything about preseed. It did occur to me though that once you get your BFP you won't be using it any more, so it's probably not an issue. Someone on here will be able to tell you.
Abi x


----------



## Ava Grace

hmm yes that makes sense! thanks hun, i'm a worrier!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

We're using pre-seed.. it's great! Hadn't heard anything about it causing mcs though. x


----------



## twinklestar8

Ive read about it, but not heard that??

I am sat here, VERY bloated, thinking AF will definitely be paying me a visit this month. Must try and be positive, but havent had any signs to think anything preg related!


----------



## Ava Grace

Thats good to know, I googled and nothing on there just someone on here said something about it not keeping away the bad sprm that causes mc? (I didn't know there was bad sperm I thought it was all good!!!) I have been excited about trying something different so let's see if it works!

Twinklestar8 when are you testing?? I hope the witch stays away! 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

twinklestar8 said:


> Ive read about it, but not heard that??
> 
> I am sat here, VERY bloated, thinking AF will definitely be paying me a visit this month. Must try and be positive, but havent had any signs to think anything preg related!

PMA!! PMA!! I haven't had any signs although yesterday and today I've been incredibly hungry which is a rubbish sign to have on it's own so far on in my cycle.. grrr... x


----------



## twinklestar8

Thank you - yes, must have PMA!!!!

I dont know when to test really, originally planned to wait until the weekend, but I dont think I can. AF would definitely have got my by then though (unless being very evil) so would save money!?


----------



## fairygirl

Twinklestar: try to hold off on testing if you can! If not maybe an own brand ??
AvaGrace: I'm in your sig. Tee hee! Off to play with mine.


----------



## Fish&Chips

There are a few of us testing mid week so you'll have lots of support if you want to do it then (although you would have loads of support any time you decide to do it!!). I probably will but will only do it if my temps are looking good.


----------



## Ava Grace

I know fairygirl I put you there and as I said in your journal my last 3 cycle buddies got BFP's very quickly so I think i'm a lucky charm!!!

Twinklestar8 I think you should test at the weekend and then you can be doubly sure it's a BFP - I have a good feeling about it!

No witches are allowed on this thread anyway i've banned her! xxx:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> I know fairygirl I put you there and as I said in your journal my last 3 cycle buddies got BFP's very quickly so I think i'm a lucky charm!!!
> 
> No witches are allowed on this thread anyway i've banned her! xxx:hugs:

I love the fact you've banned the witch. I have my very own lucky charm too! Hopefully I can return the favour to you.

I've also put Nic in as my BFP buddy, hope she doesn't mind :blush: It's a optimistic equivalent to a ttc buddy!


----------



## angel75

Ava love you banning the witch!!! She better stay away or she'll get whats coming to her!!


----------



## angelmyky

looks like ive missed quite a few comments....im so sorry if i dont reply to any comments aimed at me, not being ignorant, its just that this thread is going pretty fast and i hardly come online. 

well af hasnt shown again, im not having any cramps still, so im not sure whether :witch: is going to show. im still waiting till 25th to test, will keep you updated.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Lucky thread? Wish someone had told :witch: before she came knocking last tuesday! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm taking Pregnacare, 1000mg EPO (pre-ov), plus B-100 and Agnus Castus tp regulate my cycle (lengthen my luteal phase). I also take an Omega 3:6:9 supplement but I take this all the time. Will be drinking grapefruit juice once the hag buggers off, until ovulation. My OH is taking Vitamin E and Zinc, because I'm handing them to him, and will be having lots of orange juice between CD7 & 17, although I doubt he'll notice :rofl::rofl: No harm in giving his swimmers some zing!
> 
> The natural fertility boosters thread recommends dropping coffee and drinking tea.QUOTE]
> **
> Hi Abi-I wish someone told my witch that too. Having a miserable af today-feel like I got run over by a truck.
> 
> Just got back from whole foods. Got B-50mg(been on), omega 3 (mercury free fish supplement,also been on), plus new this cycle: 1000mg pre ov started today, plus Wild Yam ("natures clomid") and maca. Maca supposed to be fertility enhancer for both sexes.
> Then onto Florida Sunshine Citrus where we STOCKED up on fresh squeezed grapefruit juice and grapefruits (for my cm) and orange juice for my DH :spermy:.
> 
> Yes Dee-if dilligence awards a BFP I certainly will deserve one this month.
> 
> Fairygirl-Cheers for your sacrafice. You are certainly doing well with festivities. :happydance:
> 
> Twinklestar-crossing my fingers for you that you are our next lucky BFP!
> 
> Ava Grace-Welcome! Beautiful name.
> 
> Love and dust.


----------



## Titi

oh read some more (this DOES move fast) and wishing F&C and angelmyky bfps soon-and maybe Ava Grace and Fairygirl-I can't tell though from your sig. what cd you are on and can't keep us with everybody this fast! arghhhhh


----------



## lolley

Ava - thank you for banning the witch, I hope she stays away for everyone.

Although i'm feeling pretty rubbish this evening-
stomach cramps, back ache and head ache sure sign she is on her way for me :(
The only thing i have diffent is a nervous tummy?


----------



## westbrja

Hey girls I'm at work all nite. I ususally work day shift 6a-6p, but they needed help 6p-6a. I dont know how I'm ever gonna stay awake. Lots of :coffee: I guess. 
I just realized that this is gonna screw up my temp for tmw too, dammit :dohh:!
Anyways, what's this about grapefruit juice? What's that supposed to do? I think we need any help we can get. This is the end of our 3rd month ttc. I know I'm being sooooo impatient, but how long does it take? DB and I both have children already so I don't think there's any probs :shrug:. Hopefully we all get a BFP this month. C'mon fat guy in the red suit!!


----------



## westbrja

Does anyone have the code for the Tinsel Tot banner? This stupid work computer is restricting the link. It's not like it's porn or something lol.


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies! Looks like af is shoving off rather quickly for me this time!:happydance: which means I should be oving around the 1st- 4th, which means I should be outa the woods for BD around the thanksgiving weekend! Which is a good thing as we will be with family and that would be tricky!
I suppose I should go to the store and get some grapefruits and yams to prep for this cycle,eh?
Nite ladies...:thumbup:


----------



## babybound

how are all you lovely ladies, i've been away from the internet for a few days an missed about 20 pages of things.


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> I know fairygirl I put you there and as I said in your journal my last 3 cycle buddies got BFP's very quickly so I think i'm a lucky charm!!!
> 
> No witches are allowed on this thread anyway i've banned her! xxx:hugs:
> 
> I love the fact you've banned the witch. I have my very own lucky charm too! Hopefully I can return the favour to you.
> 
> I've also put Nic in as my BFP buddy, hope she doesn't mind :blush: It's a optimistic equivalent to a ttc buddy!Click to expand...

I love it, thanks. xxxx


----------



## Titi

Babybound-this thread moves FAST huh!

Premomt-I should be into the BD phase same time as you! Already started the grapefruit and DH is 3 cups of oj a day (for :spermy:)

Not sure about the yams. It's not the kind you can get in supermarket. Its wild yam root (health food store pills) from Africa but from what I have been reading it does act similar to clomid but also can be a form of BIRTH control (yikes!) depending on how much you take and when in your cycle you take it. Problem is there is a LOT of discrepancies on when to take it half the sites & people I talk to say for fertility to take til OV to help with the egg-the others say NO that is when you take for BC so I am staying away from now until someone has a definitive answer!

LONG busy day at work now-I'll check in later when I'm sure there will be 200 new posts!


----------



## lil_angel

Titi---How you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> Babybound-this thread moves FAST huh!
> 
> Premomt-I should be into the BD phase same time as you! Already started the grapefruit and DH is 3 cups of oj a day (for :spermy:)
> 
> Not sure about the yams. It's not the kind you can get in supermarket. Its wild yam root (health food store pills) from Africa but from what I have been reading it does act similar to clomid but also can be a form of BIRTH control (yikes!) depending on how much you take and when in your cycle you take it. Problem is there is a LOT of discrepancies on when to take it half the sites & people I talk to say for fertility to take til OV to help with the egg-the others say NO that is when you take for BC so I am staying away from now until someone has a definitive answer!
> 
> LONG busy day at work now-I'll check in later when I'm sure there will be 200 new posts!

Hi Titi,
I've read on here (the B-vits thread) that wild yam is very confusing. There's a link on there to some info about it, posted by Vestirse sometime around last christmas, I think.
Is there any chance of getting some vegetables into your DH? Or failing that, supplements? What would he do if you hid his ciggies, tied him up in the bedroom and fed him cabbage and carrots? :rofl: Or is that a little radical?!
Abi x


----------



## LauraLy

I just started using opk's this cycle. I got a positive opk Saturday AND Sunday- is this normal?:shrug: They are the First Response brand- I wasn't sure since it says your lh surge should only last 24--48 hours?:wacko:
And then when do you think my ov would be- today? :huh: I'm feeling a little crampy- a little sore boobs and back- which I do usually get around ov (but then again I raked leaves for 5 hours yesterday- so it could be that:winkwink:) I haven't had as much cm this cycle (sorry if tmi)- but I did take antibiotics for a sinus infection so I guess that could have an effect?
Today is cd16- so it is usually when I thought I'd ov- so I guess I'd be right on time if I'm reading these things right :happydance: Just checking... I think I may be making this more complicated than it needs to be :rofl:


----------



## LauraLy

Premomt said:


> Hi ladies! Looks like af is shoving off rather quickly for me this time!:happydance: which means I should be oving around the 1st- 4th, which means I should be outa the woods for BD around the thanksgiving weekend! Which is a good thing as we will be with family and that would be tricky!
> I suppose I should go to the store and get some grapefruits and yams to prep for this cycle,eh?
> Nite ladies...:thumbup:

YAY...tell that crazy witch to get outta here...she is not welcome!:thumbup:

I know what you mean about BD around Thanksgiving. I got my positive opk yesterday...so it looks like DH and I will need to be making some tricky moves. :haha: We are heading to his brother's house on Wednesday- we sleep in his nephews room (his nephew sleeps on the couch):dohh:! Should be interesting as this is my most fertile time! Gotta do- what you gotta do- I guess!:blush:
Good Luck this cycle! :dust: Tinsel Tots for Christmas!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

Hope everyone is well. It takes me sooooo long to catch up!!! I've just read about 20 pages!! :rofl: Hello to all the newbies :hugs:

Congrats to the two :bfp: I can't believe it - WOW! How exiting! Hopefully they will be lucky and lots will follow. :happydance:

Update from me: Think I'm ov so LOTS of :sex: taking place! Not looking forward to this 2ww its gonna feel like forever! Luckily I've got my cycle buddy to help me through! Me and OH this morning were saying if we get a :bfp: then we will wait til xmas day to tell our family - I just keep picturing it now - all their reactions. Maybe it was a bad idea to talk about that! 

This sounds stupid but... I only half caught the conversation but...what are you only supposed to take until ov? EPO? or grapefruit? :blush:

LauraLy - your in my signature - wooooo!! Seen yours - loving it! :hugs:

Babydust to all :dust:


----------



## LauraLy

LOVE the signature angelblue!!!:hugs:


----------



## angelmyky

i know i said im waiting until 25th to test but i cant hold out much more so my OH is borrowing some cash off his mum and im getting a test later. im not that bothered if im not pregnant but im starting to wonder why AF is so late now, with no cramps too. im now on 20DPO and all i ever seem to do lately is cry. someone will speak to me and i feel like crying. i can feel the tears well up inside me as i speak back so ive decided to not talk so much because im sick of crying for no reason. i dont even know why im so upset all the time. its been happening for about 7 days now.....strange. 

congrats on the bfps and good luck to everyone else. :D i will let you all know how it goes later....i kind of feel like im going to get a BFN so im not getting worked up about it..... xx


----------



## Titi

Quick lunch break.

Lil_Angel-doing, okay. So glad you stopped in-keep in touch!!!! Can't wait to hear how you come along.

Abi-My poor DH. Not only is he victim to BD on demand but I am force feeding him juice and marching vitamin orders at him!!! May just have to resort to tying him up! We have to wait to see results of SA , I think for him to take more seriously. I had to reschedu. that for Dec. 10 as our 11/30 apt was right in middle of OV BD and he is supposed to save up FIVE days for that test. Didn't want to waste this cycle too!

AngelBlue-Both are to build up better EWCM-so really only need to take both until OV, but it is VERY important not to take the EPO after as it can cause uterine contractions.

Well back to work...............love and dust


----------



## Titi

good luck angelmyky-was just wondering about you!


----------



## LauraLy

angelmyky said:


> i know i said im waiting until 25th to test but i cant hold out much more so my OH is borrowing some cash off his mum and im getting a test later. im not that bothered if im not pregnant but im starting to wonder why AF is so late now, with no cramps too. im now on 20DPO and all i ever seem to do lately is cry. someone will speak to me and i feel like crying. i can feel the tears well up inside me as i speak back so ive decided to not talk so much because im sick of crying for no reason. i dont even know why im so upset all the time. its been happening for about 7 days now.....strange.
> 
> congrats on the bfps and good luck to everyone else. :D i will let you all know how it goes later....i kind of feel like im going to get a BFN so im not getting worked up about it..... xx

Well good luck honey! Fingers, toes, arms, legs...even eyes crossed for you!:hugs: Hormones can really bring us down sometimes and mess with our emotions. I get the same way- not as bad- but do get down in the dumps some months. I can't imagine being in your shoes and not knowing whats going on for so long. Maybe your hsg just wasn't high enough yet and you will find out today that its :bfp: Try to keep your head up. I'm here if you ever need to talk...or type! :winkwink:
Good luck and keep me posted! :dust:


----------



## twinklestar8

ive wanted to go on here all day, but been at work!! Lots to read again. Angelmyky - cant wait to hear what the test says - tell us asap!! lol


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks Titi - haven't been taking either but was considering them if they will help! But I dont really need anything for CM - are they pointless then?

Angelmyky - good luck with your test, let us know lots of :dust: for you angel sister!

14 days left of 2ww!!! Cant stand it already!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Quick lunch break.
> 
> Lil_Angel-doing, okay. So glad you stopped in-keep in touch!!!! Can't wait to hear how you come along.
> 
> Abi-My poor DH. Not only is he victim to BD on demand but I am force feeding him juice and marching vitamin orders at him!!! May just have to resort to tying him up! We have to wait to see results of SA , I think for him to take more seriously. I had to reschedu. that for Dec. 10 as our 11/30 apt was right in middle of OV BD and he is supposed to save up FIVE days for that test. Didn't want to waste this cycle too!
> 
> AngelBlue-Both are to build up better EWCM-so really only need to take both until OV, but it is VERY important not to take the EPO after as it can cause uterine contractions.
> 
> Well back to work...............love and dust

If you don't mind me asking...what kind of vitamins is your DH on??? I'm sure mine won't mind taking a few more :winkwink:


----------



## babybound

did i miss somethingg about two bfp's?
i'm not suree, but if i did then congrats!
i must go back an read those 20 pages i missed cause apparently i missd alot of things.


an angelmyky- i hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Angelblue

Scarlett and Lil Angel got :bfp:s!!!!! Hopefully they are lucky charms!! :dance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popped on quickly to say hi! Got another low temp so not looking good. Boo. 

Good luck angelmyky x


----------



## twinklestar8

If I get a BFN shortly I need to read up on temping as it sounds interesting, although I dont know if I will obsess more as I know I will have to do it everyday?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm still learning but it gives me some excitement during the 2ww!!


----------



## twinklestar8

Well me being impatient, as I am! I just did a test - BFN!! boo!!


----------



## LauraLy

twinklestar8 said:


> Well me being impatient, as I am! I just did a test - BFN!! boo!!

So Sorry twinklestar! But if the :witch: hasn't shown there is still hope! And since Ava Grace banned her I don't think she will be around! :thumbup:
PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :hugs:
and LOTS OF :dust:


----------



## twinklestar8

Oh yeah I forgot she was banned from here!! Lets hope she listened!!

I shouldnt have tested, but it got the better of me, a bit like when I tell myself I cant have chocolate, I eat a bar!! lol


----------



## cazd

well hello ladies! I had a fab chat with abi a while back but you guys have been so busy I've had lots of catching up to do.

Fish&Chips - LOVE your xmassy ticker - sorry if the :witch: drops but you might be able to squeeze another cycle in before Xmas day???

And Yay for early testing twinklestar! OK - so it was a stupid :bfn: but its still early..
PMA PMA !!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes ladies PMA!!!!

And the witched is banned from this site I told her so!! (me and her are not on good terms at the moment!!!)

Stay positive lovelys :) xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

fish and chips dont let temping think ur out, u havnt temped all month so you dont know your coverline so u may not have dropped beneath it? and how are you temping? orally same time everymorning without getting out of bed? have u had disturbed sleep in the night or got up to use the loo? just thats a mighty big drop and a steady incline and u usually just drop the day before the witch xxx

also 30 day cycle i say u need to use opk's a bit later day 17 - 21 I O'd early hours of day 18 and im 30 days xxx


----------



## cazd

hmm - I'm a big fan of optimistic temping! If i have a broken nights sleep I temp each time I wake up and then choose the one that suits being preggo :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Cazd! I thought I'd get all festive on you all!

GG - I just replied to your message privately as it's a longen! Basically I have had a couple of restless nights. My lovely hubby woke me up for some fun bd-ing and then the cats decided to play around our bed all blimen night! Last week I was on holiday so I took my temp between 8 and 9.30am. Now I'm back to work (hence not so many posts!!) so will be taking it at 6.45am every morning. I hope that's the reason for the drop but am feeling very heavy and bloated right now.. a sign of that nasty ole witch. x


----------



## GossipGirly

I replied back, hope it makes sense... well you know for next month its all trial and error, me and dan ballsed up our first cycle of trying lol! If the witch is coming, its coming no matter what ur temps say at least u know about the opk's and the dark line for next time xx


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls, just had another play with my sig to include a ticker as I know someone asked. The cycle days are what I believe to be true after 3 months off the BCP. So I too will be :sex: mostly on the 1st-4th. That matches with my lovely lucky charm AvaGrace, and Titi and Premont and Abi? Have I got that right??? Will be a fun 2ww. 
Twinklestar, there's still hope for your BFP.
Where's Angelmyky? I wanna know!


----------



## Fish&Chips

GossipGirly said:


> I replied back, hope it makes sense... well you know for next month its all trial and error, me and dan ballsed up our first cycle of trying lol! If the witch is coming, its coming no matter what ur temps say at least u know about the opk's and the dark line for next time xx

Very true! You speak the wisdom :winkwink: xx

Thanks again for the advice. xx


----------



## Ava Grace

yes Fairygirl I think I should be ov those days too! So excited! Thats my favourite time of the month!! Although I have to be away with work on the 2nd-3rd so will have to bd morning of the 2nd and evening of the 3rd!! arghh!!

Twinklestar hang in there you have prob just tested too early hun xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi, how is everyone?

I cant keep up with this thread, it's so busy!

sending :dust: to twinklestar and angelmyky x

I'm feeling the same as last night, stomach cramps, back really aching tonight and a new one my knee has started feelin achey, so i think i'm falling to pieces :shrug:
but still no AF as yet.

sending :hugs: to everyone


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> yes Fairygirl I think I should be ov those days too! So excited! Thats my favourite time of the month!! Although I have to be away with work on the 2nd-3rd so will have to bd morning of the 2nd and evening of the 3rd!! arghh!!

I've had to work it out around OH's work. I figure CD 11,12,14,16,17,18 and maybe 19 for luck should cover it! I'm so anxious to see if I've got my cycle right. Crazy obsessive planner that I am!!


----------



## Titi

Cool ticker Fairygirl now I can stalk your :sex: lol!!!!! Yes-I'm on schedule to BD 11/29-12/4 ish. A little confused about what will be OV day as I am a wee bit confused about CD1. See-have always had af at 26 or 27 CD all at once. And on CD27 when started to bleed called it CD1-but it was VERY VERY light and my temps didn't dip below coverline.
The next day it was heavy flow and that was the day my temp dipped so I changed that to CD1. 

Anyway-need BD advice. There seems to be some conflict as to BD every day or every other day. Last month I had a nice clear cycle and BD every day 7 days in a row and no catchy the eggy. So wanted to change it up this time to BD every other day-but if I do that is it more important to BD ON OV day or the day before? As I can only hit one BD every other day? What do you girls think??

Angelblue-I think that EPO can be good for other womens health issues but I think mainly is used for CM-so if you are good there probably would skip as I've heard some women say it messes up their cycle. I have a nice regular cycle so don't really want to mess with it but haven't really had much going on in CM department so maybe that is why no PG yet.

Laurely-My husband has GNC "mega Men Sport" vitapak-which includes a high performance multi vitamin and also comes with L-ARginine & some other stuff. He has had this pack for a year though which is bad as there are only 30 packs in it (take 1 per day). I also have been chasing him around the house with MACA but he won't take it. 
I have heard that a cocktail of C, E and zinc is good for :spermy:

Twinklestar-: ( : ( sorry!!!!!!! Hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi.. I heard every other day but I don't think it matters too much. Just as long as it's still fun but does the job! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, My Dr said evey 2 to 3 days, but I want to go for extra when I think I'm going to O. I think if you do it too much there's more fluid and less sperm, whereas too little and the swimmers are slightly past their best. That's just going by what I've read here, there and everywhere.


----------



## GossipGirly

only thing with men taking zinc suppliments takes about 3 months to make a diff in the increase in their spermies xx


----------



## Dee7509

LauraLy said:


> I just started using opk's this cycle. I got a positive opk Saturday AND Sunday- is this normal?:shrug: They are the First Response brand- I wasn't sure since it says your lh surge should only last 24--48 hours?:wacko:
> And then when do you think my ov would be- today? :huh: I'm feeling a little crampy- a little sore boobs and back- which I do usually get around ov (but then again I raked leaves for 5 hours yesterday- so it could be that:winkwink:) I haven't had as much cm this cycle (sorry if tmi)- but I did take antibiotics for a sinus infection so I guess that could have an effect?
> Today is cd16- so it is usually when I thought I'd ov- so I guess I'd be right on time if I'm reading these things right :happydance: Just checking... I think I may be making this more complicated than it needs to be :rofl:

Hi Lauraly, not sure if anyone answered yet but you can get positive OPKs for two consecutive days, that's quite ok. The book I read says that you can ov 12-36 hours after the first positive but I see posts with 24-48 hours so am not sure.

This month I Oved the same day as the positive OPK so I guess there are many variables.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

I've been a little busy and lost track of everyone!

Twinklestar & Angelmyky - Good Luck, hope it's your month.


----------



## Titi

I actually had positive lines on my OPK 3 times last cycle, however later I read that when there are two lines the control has to at least be as dark as the test line, or you count it as negative. I don't know now, looking back 1 or more could have been a negative-I was confused too. That's why its good to temp too (although you wont know til too late but can you for next month) or I guess the best indicator is EWCM (except poor me didn't get any last time)


----------



## angelmyky

hiya ladies. thank you for the comments, i have read them all but theres too many to quote back to so i will update you all.

well i took a tesco brand test about 9pm....(ive never used them tests before so i dont know if theyre any good). as it was absorbing the urine i thought i could see 2 lines, one was faint though. then after 1 minute the extra line disappeared, i know it wasnt an evap but i dont know why it disappeared. my OH thinks its maybe because its a cheapo test and i should test with a better one on wednesday. so i guess im still testing on 25th. im so tired of waiting now. af doesnt look like its coming yet either......i just want to know whats going on. so if af doesnt show by 25th and i get a BFN again then im going to ring my doctors to make an appointment. i need to know why im late. im 20dpo now and i havent been worring this cycle so its not stress thats holding it back. im either pregnant with low hcg, taking cheap tests or theres something wrong with my periods......i knew i'd get a BFN but i was still disappointed to watch that very faint line disappear. :( oh well. i will try to take my mind off it as usual, i dont want to worry.

thank you again for seeing how i am and all the good lucks.

:dust: to all.....xx


----------



## westbrja

Angelmyky - So sorry you have to go thru all this. Mother nature can be such a bitch sometimes. :) and hugs to you. Hope you get an answer soon, one way or another.
Fish&Chips - How ya doin cycle buddy? You're not out til the witch shows her ugly face. Fx'd for you and hugs too!
AFM - Still haven't tested. Trying to hold out for DB's turkey day wish. Its getting harder than hell tho. I wanna test in the morning so bad before he gets home from work. He works 3rd's. So FF has AF due tue or wed depending on my actual O day. FF keeps changing it for some reason. Could any of you gals glance at my chart and tell me what you think about O? I don't have any signs of AF or BFP. I usually have bloating, increased appetite, and irritability. None of those tho. Ohhhh I hope this is our month! I HAVE to test in the am, I can't stand the wait! I'll post from my phone around 7am my time (It's 10pm now). Just in case this isn't our month, can soneone tell me more about the grapefruit juice? How much? When do I start drinking it? I never have much ewcm so hopefully it will help. Sorry to ramble but I had a lot to catch up on. Good luck to all the other ladies I missed, sorry! Fx'd for us all!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

I would agree with ff when u O'd could have poss been a day earlier because of the 3 rises in temp, chart looking good temps still nice and high x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies!! Hows everyone doing? I had my HSG yesterday, hurt like hell but got my left tube cleared and all in all my uterus is in great shape! was really cool to see my uterus lol. well next cycle i will have a nice clear enviroment for a little bean to stick!!! so excited woohoo :DDD much luv xxx


----------



## abster

Right... let's see if I can remember everything...

First of all, congrats sonyabanonya!! That's really great news - here's to your BFP!

angelmyky, Im sorry you have no answer to the am-I-aren't-I question yet. 

Titi, why don't you BD every other day and then do it maybe 3 days in a row when you know it's ovulation time? Failing that, I would say the day before ov is better than ov day because the egg can live for as little as 6 hours wheres the sperm live an average of 3 days in good fertile fluid, and if you have sperm already waiting you've got a much better chance of catching the eggy.

As for supplements my OH is taking 1 400iu capsule of vitamin E and 1 50mg zinc tablet each day and I'm feeding him plenty of pure, not-from-concentrate orange juice (I doubt you have anything but pure, fresh orange juice in Florida, do you?). If you want to know about other supplements for men to take, they're listed in the Increase Your Fertility Chances Naturally thread (stuff like selenium, multivits etc). GG's right about the zinc taking 3 months to make a difference, so sooner the better - you're not going to be bothered about having bought them if you get a BFP in the next couple of months, whereas if you leave it longer and find you do need them, you have to wait 3 months from whenever that is - that was the rationale I used when I bought them, anyway. 

Hi again cazd - another cool avatar! 

Sorry girls, I'm losing track of who's still in this month, this thread moves too fast! angelmyky, twinklestar, gossipgirl, fish&chips, westbrja, avagrace - any more? I'm on cd 8, so I'll be quite a while, in fact I think pretty much everybody has another go at a tinsel tot don't we? We did start this thread in the middle of november - now I'm really confused!! :wacko: Somebody help....


----------



## lolley

i'm still in too :)


----------



## abster

Fingers crossed for you lolley :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## cazd

Watcha! I make my man take the 'HIS' sanatogen tablets and selenium.
and I force him to eat brazil nuts too - which he's not best pleased with :rofl:

Sonya!!! You had your HSG yesterday????
I've just got a letter through from the hospital saying my HSG is booked for Thursday this week. I'm so very very nervous 'cos smears are agony for me.
But I didn't know you get to see the uterus! 
I've only got one tube so I really hope its not blocked... I'm so scared!

Angel - can't believe you got another :bfn: - defo get to the Drs and hopefully they'll give you that second line!

westbrja - I'd pin Ov at CD18 - based on temp, ewcm and opk.
Strange to get two temp dips after ov though - but to be optimistic... either could be implantation! :wohoo:
Where's today's and yesterday's temp? Hope they're high!!!

As for grapefruit juice sick: cant stand the stuff) drink from AF to your first positive fertility sign - ewcm or opk...


----------



## Titi

Westbrja- I think your chart looks pretty good. I am going to agree that I def. think OV on the 18th-it is your first day of EWCM and you have the 3 higher temps after. Postive LH surge on 17th indicating OV in next 12-24+ hours. The two dips below coverline after are weird-I would say if anything is an ID it would be 8dpo. FF analyzed IDs and found most occurred between days 6-12 (goody!) and were generally at least a .3 degre dip (goody!). so fx'd!!!!!

Sonya-At the baby shower I heard a bunch of stories about women who had an HSG after LTTTC and then got a BFP the very next month! That would surely make up for the pain!!!! Fx'd for you too!!

Abi-thanks for the advice. I have heard it takes :spermy: 3-4 months to improve which is why I am flabbergasted lately with DH not taking supplements well and also still smoking which the Dr. said could decrease count by more than 50%. Can't imagine continuing to endure this and that will push us into LTTTC. DH says we don't know for sure that there is anything wrong with him until the S.A. on 12/10 and that plenty have people that smoke ciggerettes get people PG. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so hard since I have given up coffee and alcohol (except one or two af days a month) and doing everything possible to get BFP. (rant).
So you think it is still okay to bd every day for 3 days around OV if there might be a problem with counts? 

Thanks all-sorry if I've missed anyone-have a great day!


----------



## westbrja

cazd said:


> Watcha! I make my man take the 'HIS' sanatogen tablets and selenium.
> and I force him to eat brazil nuts too - which he's not best pleased with :rofl:
> 
> Sonya!!! You had your HSG yesterday????
> I've just got a letter through from the hospital saying my HSG is booked for Thursday this week. I'm so very very nervous 'cos smears are agony for me.
> But I didn't know you get to see the uterus!
> I've only got one tube so I really hope its not blocked... I'm so scared!
> 
> Angel - can't believe you got another :bfn: - defo get to the Drs and hopefully they'll give you that second line!
> 
> westbrja - I'd pin Ov at CD18 - based on temp, ewcm and opk.
> Strange to get two temp dips after ov though - but to be optimistic... either could be implantation! :wohoo:
> Where's today's and yesterday's temp? Hope they're high!!!
> 
> As for grapefruit juice sick: cant stand the stuff) drink from AF to your first positive fertility sign - ewcm or opk...

Hey cadz,
I couldn't temp yesterday cuz I worked 3rd's the nite before. My temp is still up today. Is it looking triphasic? Well I just tested and got a BFN!! No signs of AF tho. Maybe just too early.
Boo


----------



## westbrja

Cadz and titi - wanted to tell you my temps up until about 3 or 4dpo aren't very accurate. I had the temp in my mouth wrong.
2 nite in a row I had pregnent dreams. Last nite I was preggo with 12 babies lmao. I'm not signed up for that.


----------



## Titi

westbrja said:


> Cadz and titi - wanted to tell you my temps up until about 3 or 4dpo aren't very accurate. I had the temp in my mouth wrong.
> 2 nite in a row I had pregnent dreams. Last nite I was preggo with 12 babies lmao. I'm not signed up for that.

**well that explains strange temps right after OV. 
Really hope 9dpo is a ID! Preggo dreams supposed to be good sign. Although I had a bfp dream the night before I got my BFN this cycle. That was crap-it really had my hopes up!!!! Sorry about BFN-when is the AF due-could be early FX'D


----------



## westbrja

Thanks for the PMA Titi :winkwink:. I've had a headache ever since I woke up and I'm starting to get a few twinges, like pre-cramps :growlmad:. :witch: is due Wed or Thur depending on my O day. I'm expecting her to show :cry:


----------



## Titi

westbrja said:


> Thanks for the PMA Titi :winkwink:. I've had a headache ever since I woke up and I'm starting to get a few twinges, like pre-cramps :growlmad:. :witch: is due Wed or Thur depending on my O day. I'm expecting her to show :cry:

**oh :cry:..........I hate the witch. :hugs:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

It's been awhile since I have posted here. 

Sonya- I know what you mean about how the HSG hurts. The doc had to open my cervix and I swear it felt like he was trying to take it out. 

I wish I knew that the zinc takes about 3 months to work. I bought DH some yesterday, but I guess he can still start now just in case we don't get our bfp before Christmas. 

I start my clomid today. I'm taking 50mg from cd 3-7. The doc also told me to take Robitussin (cough medicine). I think that I will take it at night because I am scared that I might have some side effects. 

I also want to drink some grapefruit juice because I usually don't have much CM and I know that clomid can sometimes dry it up. How much grapefruit juice should I drink and when should I drink it?

Hope everyone is doing well and I hoping for us all to have our tinsel tot.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Titi, 

Sorry, wasn't on yesterday so didn't get chance to read and reply. 
I was told that every two to three days and in the morning as that is when :spermy: is at its best.

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: Angel, fingers crossed for you. 

Hi to everyone. This thread is really fast and I can't keep up!. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Nic x


----------



## twinklestar8

any more testing? I am still waiting, tested yesterday BFN, so trying to wait again!! :coffee:


----------



## Titi

Twinklestar-sooooooooorrry about bfn...poo! FX'd its just too early.

Nik-thanks for BD advice-you know we actually have not tried in AM-in 11 cycles maybe that will do the trick!

Dede-good to hear from you. I will be interested to hear about the Clomid-as I may start next cycle or so. I too heard it can make hostile or no CM so would try the grapefruit (pure fresh juice-I think at least 1 8 ouce c. a day until OV)...also might try preseed or real egg whites too.

I did the Robitusson last cycle. Make sure you get the chest one with the only ingredient Guafinesson 200mg. You don't want to take only at night though-you need to take the miniumum dosage like every 4 hours-I did this for 7 days fertile and there really weren't any side effects. It didn't seem to make EWCM and I was VERY watery. DOn't know if that was Robi or not since it was the first month I monitored my CM at all.
It didn't get me PG though : (


----------



## twinklestar8

When we conceived our daughter we think it was BD in the morning that caught! I did my ov stick at about 6am, it was positive, so I went into my husband and just said the stick said yes, lol! There wasnt much effort, but I think it did the job!

Its a bit trickier trying to BD when you have a child though - lol!! No chance of doing it in the morning, she wakes early enough without having to set an alarm at 5am or something, then she is around all day, so has to be night time!

Right, time to do some washing and get packing!!

Good luck ladies still waiting and good luck those waiting to start trying!!


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> I actually had positive lines on my OPK 3 times last cycle, however later I read that when there are two lines the control has to at least be as dark as the test line, or you count it as negative. I don't know now, looking back 1 or more could have been a negative-I was confused too. That's why its good to temp too (although you wont know til too late but can you for next month) or I guess the best indicator is EWCM (except poor me didn't get any last time)

Oh, so the test I did on Sat. the control line was light- but the test line was dark- so that could be a negative? The Sunday test- both lines were dark- so I guess I would read that as my positive! Thanks for the info!:thumbup:

My CM has been sparse this month- which isn't like me...sorry TMI?!? I think it may be from the meds I was on last cycle for my sinus infection? At least that is what I am hoping- as this is the 1st month that it's happened. :wacko:

I have thought about temping- but I usually get up once or twice every night to use the bathroom :dohh: So I thought that might skew my results. What do you think? 
Well, I hope I just get my BFP this cycle and can forget about it for a while...but you never know I guess and I'd like to feel prepared either way!:shrug: Ok, enough of that...PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!

:hugs::dust:


----------



## LauraLy

Well, I'm freaking out a little bit this cycle...not a good thing:nope:
Hoping you gals can help me out!

I got 2 positive opk's (maybe only 1- if I read the 1st one wrong) but Sunday's was positive for sure! DH and I BD'd last Wed and Thurs, Saturday and Sunday...but I hurt my back Sunday raking leaves and Monday night DH felt like we shouldn't :sex:!:cry: He just rubbed my back and got me a hot water bottle...while sweet of him I really wanted to ensure our catching the egg this cycle and felt that BD was more important than my back pain (it did really hurt though!). He didn't agree- we argued- and well....no BD:nope:

Do you think we could have missed it? I don't temp- just opk's. Positive opk on Sunday...we BD'd that evening- no BD Monday :sad2:- but he assures me we can "make up for it" tonight when he gets home from work :happydance:!!!
I still have a chance- right?!?!? :wacko:


----------



## westbrja

LauraLy said:


> Well, I'm freaking out a little bit this cycle...not a good thing:nope:
> Hoping you gals can help me out!
> 
> I got 2 positive opk's (maybe only 1- if I read the 1st one wrong) but Sunday's was positive for sure! DH and I BD'd last Wed and Thurs, Saturday and Sunday...but I hurt my back Sunday raking leaves and Monday night DH felt like we shouldn't :sex:!:cry: He just rubbed my back and got me a hot water bottle...while sweet of him I really wanted to ensure our catching the egg this cycle and felt that BD was more important than my back pain (it did really hurt though!). He didn't agree- we argued- and well....no BD:nope:
> 
> Do you think we could have missed it? I don't temp- just opk's. Positive opk on Sunday...we BD'd that evening- no BD Monday :sad2:- but he assures me we can "make up for it" tonight when he gets home from work :happydance:!!!
> I still have a chance- right?!?!? :wacko:

Lauraly - I know how you feel about missing a :sex: session around O time. They say :spermy: can live for 5 days so at least you :sex: on Saturday and Sunday. Yes O day is even better, but you can still catch the eggy. I would continue to :sex: tonite and tmw just to be sure. Fx'd for you!


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Anyway-need BD advice. There seems to be some conflict as to BD every day or every other day. Last month I had a nice clear cycle and BD every day 7 days in a row and no catchy the eggy. So wanted to change it up this time to BD every other day-but if I do that is it more important to BD ON OV day or the day before? As I can only hit one BD every other day? What do you girls think??

I think is pretty much what everyone else was saying- but thought I'd share it anyway. I was reading the Sperm meets egg plan from the Increasing Your Fertility thread and this is what is said...

""Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal."

Good Luck!

:hugs::dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Westbrja & Abster - yep i'm still in. Clinging on for dear life! I've been messing up my temps so I'm not really sure what's going on this month but fingers crossed the witch will stay away. Was thinking of testing tomorrow or Thurs but I may not as far past my ov date as originally thought. Westbrja, your chart is looking really promising!!! FX! It's rubbish you got a BFN but it's probably too early.

angelmyky - still have my FX for you for Weds.

Lolley - Hope that witch stays away for you too!


----------



## westbrja

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Westbrja & Abster - yep i'm still in. Clinging on for dear life! I've been messing up my temps so I'm not really sure what's going on this month but fingers crossed the witch will stay away. Was thinking of testing tomorrow or Thurs but I may not as far past my ov date as originally thought. Westbrja, your chart is looking really promising!!! FX! It's rubbish you got a BFN but it's probably too early.
> 
> angelmyky - still have my FX for you for Weds.
> 
> Lolley - Hope that witch stays away for you too!

Yeah almost triphasic, but I heard today that another gal has had triphasic charts and had the :witch: show up. I know I'll test again in the morning :blush: unless my temp drops. We are still in the runnings though :happydance:. Any symptoms for you? I had a headache and I thought pre-cramps today which is usually means AF is coming. Hopefully they were early preggo signs lol.


----------



## fairygirl

Nic: BDing in the morning. Will be trying that one! 
LauraLy: I'd say you have every chance of catching tha eggy.

Sorry to read about the BFNs, you're not out yet! :dust: coming your way.

Did more festive things today. We also bought these 2 fabric envelope hanging decorations for our tree with 'Dear Santa' on. Think I might write a wish and slip it in one. Hmm...wonder what that will be......


----------



## Fish&Chips

westbrja said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Westbrja & Abster - yep i'm still in. Clinging on for dear life! I've been messing up my temps so I'm not really sure what's going on this month but fingers crossed the witch will stay away. Was thinking of testing tomorrow or Thurs but I may not as far past my ov date as originally thought. Westbrja, your chart is looking really promising!!! FX! It's rubbish you got a BFN but it's probably too early.
> 
> angelmyky - still have my FX for you for Weds.
> 
> Lolley - Hope that witch stays away for you too!
> 
> Yeah almost triphasic, but I heard today that another gal has had triphasic charts and had the :witch: show up. I know I'll test again in the morning :blush: unless my temp drops. We are still in the runnings though :happydance:. Any symptoms for you? I had a headache and I thought pre-cramps today which is usually means AF is coming. Hopefully they were early preggo signs lol.Click to expand...

Well luckily that doesn't mean your AF will show up.. PMA! I'm not sure about testing. I've done one of those cheap strip things which aren't very sensitive on diluted urine this evening and it was a BFN which I expected. I don't want to waste the good tests, especially as my hubbie knows how many we've got and I don't want him to think I've turned in to a baby obsessed wife! (although he would be totally correct lol!!). Systems wise.. I've had heart burn, restless sleep, an increased appetite and an increased sense of smell.. but all of this could be in my head! All month I've felt like I've had a dull period pain which is worrying. I got it about a week before my AF last cycle. I've been feeling my boobs every day (lol!!) but they are just the same.. darn them. One day I'm sure it's not happening this month and the next I'm feeling all positive. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

westbrja said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Westbrja & Abster - yep i'm still in. Clinging on for dear life! I've been messing up my temps so I'm not really sure what's going on this month but fingers crossed the witch will stay away. Was thinking of testing tomorrow or Thurs but I may not as far past my ov date as originally thought. Westbrja, your chart is looking really promising!!! FX! It's rubbish you got a BFN but it's probably too early.
> 
> angelmyky - still have my FX for you for Weds.
> 
> Lolley - Hope that witch stays away for you too!
> 
> Yeah almost triphasic, but I heard today that another gal has had triphasic charts and had the :witch: show up. I know I'll test again in the morning :blush: unless my temp drops. We are still in the runnings though :happydance:. Any symptoms for you? I had a headache and I thought pre-cramps today which is usually means AF is coming. Hopefully they were early preggo signs lol.Click to expand...

Well luckily that doesn't mean your AF will show up.. PMA! I'm not sure about testing. I've done one of those cheap strip things which aren't very sensitive on diluted urine this evening and it was a BFN which I expected. I don't want to waste the good tests, especially as my hubbie knows how many we've got and I don't want him to think I've turned in to a baby obsessed wife! (although he would be totally correct lol!!). Symptoms wise.. I've had heart burn, restless sleep, an increased appetite and an increased sense of smell.. but all of this could be in my head! All month I've felt like I've had a dull period pain which is worrying. I got it about a week before my AF last cycle. I've been feeling my boobs every day (lol!!) but they are just the same.. darn them. One day I'm sure it's not happening this month and the next I'm feeling all positive. x


----------



## westbrja

Oh I forgot, I wanted to ask you "Seasoned TTC'ers". Is a generic brand of FRER just as reliable?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and at the moment I'm feeling a bit nauseas but that could be anything from being tired to having too tight a pair of trousers on!! lol


----------



## westbrja

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh and at the moment I'm feeling a bit nauseas but that could be anything from being tired to having too tight a pair of trousers on!! lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Love the siggy!


----------



## twinklestar8

lol fish & chips!!!

Talking of tight trousers, where I am so bloated mine are feeling a bit snug! (that could have been the swiss roll I ate this weekend!!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got married in June and since then I've gone from a size 8/10 to a 12/14! Grr.. all my blimen trousers are too tight.

Westbrja.. loving you sig too! x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi posted something in another thread about tampons being harmful to fertility. This is the most useful info I've found so far:

https://forums.bellybelly.com.au/forums/conception-general-discussion/88168-how-tampons-affect-fertility-must-read.html

Should I be concerned? Guess I'll have to look out for organic cotton ones when I need them in the future.


----------



## GossipGirly

evening (in uk) hello ladies, hope everyong is well. I have cramp today, strange I dont want to SS and make myself mental as its probs too early for me as im only 3/4dpo. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

GossipGirly said:


> evening (in uk) hello ladies, hope everyong is well. I have cramp today, strange I dont want to SS and make myself mental as its probs too early for me as im only 4/5dpo. xxx

Fingers crossed! It's too early for AF so PMA! x


----------



## Titi

LauraLy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> I actually had positive lines on my OPK 3 times last cycle, however later I read that when there are two lines the control has to at least be as dark as the test line, or you count it as negative. I don't know now, looking back 1 or more could have been a negative-I was confused too. That's why its good to temp too (although you wont know til too late but can you for next month) or I guess the best indicator is EWCM (except poor me didn't get any last time)
> 
> Oh, so the test I did on Sat. the control line was light- but the test line was dark- so that could be a negative? The Sunday test- both lines were dark- so I guess I would read that as my positive! Thanks for the info!:thumbup:
> 
> My CM has been sparse this month- which isn't like me...sorry TMI?!? I think it may be from the meds I was on last cycle for my sinus infection? At least that is what I am hoping- as this is the 1st month that it's happened. :wacko:
> 
> I have thought about temping- but I usually get up once or twice every night to use the bathroom :dohh: So I thought that might skew my results. What do you think?
> Well, I hope I just get my BFP this cycle and can forget about it for a while...but you never know I guess and I'd like to feel prepared either way!:shrug: Ok, enough of that...PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

Yes-I'm pretty sure that unless the the test line is as dark or darker than control line you do not count as positive. 

Have also heard that yes, antihistamines can mess up CM.

I also have to get up in the night to use the bathroom, but I go to bed early around 10 and try not to get up any later than 2 and I temp at 6. For me as long as I have four hours of sleep it is pretty good. I have heard that vaginal temping isn't as sensitive and you can get up and stuff but have no idea about that........good people to ask are in the "All New Chart Stalkers" thread. They're the experts : )


----------



## Titi

[/QUOTE]

""Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal."
QUOTE]

WASNT THIS THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were never so happy to be done :sex: lol.


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Titi posted something in another thread about tampons being harmful to fertility. This is the most useful info I've found so far:
> 
> https://forums.bellybelly.com.au/forums/conception-general-discussion/88168-how-tampons-affect-fertility-must-read.html
> 
> Should I be concerned? Guess I'll have to look out for organic cotton ones when I need them in the future.

**I'm going to read this now and check it out. You know, I started freaking out the possibility of it and almost skipped them this cycle. But DH and I were out on the baby making supplement & juice run Sunday and I stopped in the feminine Isle and picked up a box of "All Natural" pads. I said, "I think I might give these a try too this cycle". DH went all :sick: and said, horrified, "pads?!?!?!?" and I ended up putting them back :blush:

Oh no!!! I just read it. It sounds convincing. Sorry Dh-pads for me!!!!


----------



## abster

LauraLy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Anyway-need BD advice. There seems to be some conflict as to BD every day or every other day. Last month I had a nice clear cycle and BD every day 7 days in a row and no catchy the eggy. So wanted to change it up this time to BD every other day-but if I do that is it more important to BD ON OV day or the day before? As I can only hit one BD every other day? What do you girls think??
> 
> I think is pretty much what everyone else was saying- but thought I'd share it anyway. I was reading the Sperm meets egg plan from the Increasing Your Fertility thread and this is what is said...
> 
> ""Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal."
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

I don't know about everybody else, but after a year's trying I'd rather BD 5 days straight around ov than do it every other day all the time and then a few days in a row. Have never dried up or got sore but it could be said that I'm apathetic and feel like a robot :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Titi

Abi I heard that last cycle :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

we did every other day form cd 14 then 4 times in a row around O xx


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Titi posted something in another thread about tampons being harmful to fertility. This is the most useful info I've found so far:
> 
> https://forums.bellybelly.com.au/forums/conception-general-discussion/88168-how-tampons-affect-fertility-must-read.html
> 
> Should I be concerned? Guess I'll have to look out for organic cotton ones when I need them in the future.
> 
> **I'm going to read this now and check it out. You know, I started freaking out the possibility of it and almost skipped them this cycle. But DH and I were out on the baby making supplement & juice run Sunday and I stopped in the feminine Isle and picked up a box of "All Natural" pads. I said, "I think I might give these a try too this cycle". DH went all :sick: and said, horrified, "pads?!?!?!?" and I ended up putting them back :blush:
> 
> Oh no!!! I just read it. It sounds convincing. Sorry Dh-pads for me!!!!Click to expand...

Anybody heard of Mooncups? There are a few things under different names but they do the same thing. I use a mooncup - have done since 2001. It;s basically a cup made of silicon (flexible, not rigid) which sits up inside your cervix to hold your flow. You empty it into the toilet, rinse it and put it back in. Can take a few goes to get the hang of it (alhtough I don't remember having any problems), but has never been linked to toxic shock syndrome or other health problems and saves you tons of money (they're about £15). I also use washable sanitary towels; there are tons of different types, sizes etc. I have organic cotton and hemp ones, plain and patterned, and they're great. My Auntie Flo is big and heavy so I sometimes have to use both and don't see myself going back to tampons and disposable pads EVER! 

I know some of you will think bleurgh (a few of my friends have) but they're great and theyr'e really catching on. If anybody has any questions (other than "Why are you such a minger?!") just ask me.

I'm off to bed now.
Abi x


----------



## Ava Grace

My goodness girls I am away for 24hours and there is 10 pages to read!! This thread is amazing!!

I'm now also quite scared of tampons after reading that!!

My pre-seed arrived today so we are going to give that a go and see if it helps. I think we might be bd'ing too much we have been doing it almost everyday!!

Had a crappy day at work two women announced pregnancy's and as much as i'm sooo pleased for them I hate myself for felling so jealous!!!

Hope you are all doing ok......... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## westbrja

My midwife said every other day and then increase to daily around O. She said I didn't want the old dumb sperm blocking the way for the strong ones. Lmao


----------



## Dee7509

Hi everyone, just checking in. Let's see how I feel about the issues under discussion lol... I'd go with every other day and an extra BD on the day I think is Ov. 

Wow, never thought about that with the tampons...scary... will have to think about this. Thanks Abster for the reminder on the mooncups, I may try it out or whatever is available here. 

Just thought I should mention that I've also seen some threads where people use the mooncup after BD to hold in the swimmers.

:dust: to all


----------



## fairygirl

this is tmi, but i think i'v caught myself with the tampon, or the applicator. N the scratch is bleeding. It also seems quite watery. What's going on?


----------



## sonyabazonya

OK, so for all of you that are trying to figure out when to baby dance heres something to check out https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I have a few friends that have tried it and gotten pregnant pretty quickly!!

Cazd ~ dont worry about the HSG, its extremely uncomfortable tbh but sooo worth it and its done in minutes!!!

DeDe80 ~ good luck starting on clomid!!! drink lots and lots of water.

Gossipgirly ~ im also 4 dpo and having cramps, although i highly doubt im preggo this month because i had my HSG done after ovulation unfortunately :(

And for all of you trying to get more EWCM this month i had so much it was unreal, was the first cylce out of 15 and it stretched forever!!! what did i do differently? well might sound silly but, my husband bought me a necklace with a big ruby pendant on it. Rubies are great at helping with infertility, they also balance ur cycles.. I have a pretty big feeling it had an impact on it. And ive tried everything beforehand to get fertile cm, i mean everything lol. but nothing ever came close to this month. and for some reason i feel like my body is getting prepared to hold a baby.. its weird, but i feel like im changing, like my body is brooding lol.. anyway good luck to all of us and def try out the deanna plan!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh i almost forgot! gossipgirly sometimes we can get cramps because the fallopian tubes are contracting to push egg down into the uterus...


----------



## GossipGirly

i hope its a fertilised one then lol xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I hope the same for you too!!!!! xx


----------



## twinklestar8

morning ladies!!

Ive seen adverts for mooncups, but I am so rubbish at anything down there I couldnt do it, I cant even use tampons. How on earth I manage sex? lol!!

Im still here and waiting - yawn!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Twinklestar 8 ~ practice makes perfect!!! good luck xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies :)

so now i am more confused than ever, hoping for some advice.

I tested this morning as i said i would and had a very faint bfp on an ic 10miu. But I am having brownish cm and a massive headache, both of these i get when AF is due!
I don't know what to think now i haad the tests from babymad.com anyone heard of faulty batches?
Thik i'm going to get a FRER after work to test again in the morning.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Brownish blood, and headaches are both preggo symptoms me lady :) CONGRATS on the BFP :D


----------



## LauraLy

And so begins my 2ww.... I swear that these are always the LONGEST 2 weeks of every month:wacko:!!!!
So, I am promising on here to keep my SS to a minimum (am talking to my DH about this also as he likes to "ensure" that this cycle worked...every cycle:haha: "Honey I'm really tired today" "Maybe its cause your pregnant" "Honey, my belly hurts" "Maybe its cause your pregnant"...you get the point:dohh:) and will not test until AF is LATE :winkwink:!!!!

PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!!!!!

And LOTS of :dust:


----------



## westbrja

BFN on a IC today
Boo


----------



## babytots

Hey ladies i have been awol again :blushes: been so busy playing nurse to my poorly girls not had chance to really get on.

How is everyone doing? I'm still sat twiddling my thumbs waiting for ov and am praying it doesnt happen over the next 4 days as df is back at work tomorow and no chace of any nookie whilst he is. 

Going by last cycle though I aren't due to ov for another 10 days *sigh* so just a waiting game for me! 

Any bfps while I have been away? Hope the witch has stayed away from you all. x


----------



## Titi

hello,

Abi- I don't think we have mooncups. Maybe something similar I am going to look for maybe to try with keeping the little ones in-maybe if not too bad could try them for period. I hope I don't get AF for 9 more months but probably don't want to use tampons anymore after that article if I do!

Sonya I am definitely going to try the "sperm meets egg" plan this month. Thanks for all the info. Asking DH to buy me some rubies couldn't hurt either-lol. 

Ava-I just got my first order of pre seed this week too! Hope it works. In the sperm meets egg plan it mentioned that the :spermy: might only live 2 hours!! (as opposed to 3-5 days) in dry enviornment-maybe that has been my trouble as I really haven't noted much there, although maybe also the grapefruit juice & EPO this cycle will help. Too soon to tell b/c I am still with AF.

Lolly & Westbraja-I am sorry about the BFN. I thought the witch was banned. I want to say I still have FX'd for you but this month my delusional thinking that I could still be pg when I had BFN AND was with AF was too much for me to bear-so don't want to get ur hopes up.


----------



## angelmyky

:cry: well im in a crappy mood today. all of yesterday i wanted to cry, had no reason to though but late lastnight i burst into tears in my fiances arms. ive felt sad all of today too and constantly feel the tears building up. 

well i said i'd do a test today and i bought a pack of 2. i used one about 2-3 hours ago and its negative. im so tired of getting BFNs now. im 6-8 days late now and i still havent had any AF cramps. ive had weird aches in lower left side of abdomen. never had them before so i dont know why im getting them. ive had a weird feeling for a few days....this may sound strange and its hard to explain but i will give it a go.....on lower left side of abdomen (not far from ovary) i have been getting a dull ache sensation then it turns numb, kind of feels like when a part of your body goes dead after resting on it too long, i have slept on my stomach more lately, seems to be the only way i can relax but i never stay in one position long enough to go numb.....so im starting to wonder why i keep getting numb in my hip-ovary area. very weird. 

everytime i go to the toilet im hoping for AF to show....most people pray for it not to appear but ive had 3 BFNs now so im really wondering why AF still hasnt showed. ive saved the last test. me and my OH have talked about it....i will use it for my first pee of the day on 27th (a week since i first tested) then if it doesnt turn to a BFP then im phoning the doctors to see why AF hasnt arrived. i need some help because i dont think im pregnant at all.....during the other cycles i kept thinking i was but this time im in so much doubt and i dont know why i cant accept that theres still a chance i might be pregnant. ive done 3 tests in just 5 days so i think maybe im testing too early between each one. i think i should have waited a week from the first test. i dont know. :wacko:

im so emotional lately and dont know why so its messing up my head a little. i cant seem to think straight at the moment. all day ive been unsure of things, cant make decisions, cant focus on conversations properly, forgetting things too, etc.......sending me nuts. :( 

i dont know really what to say. the one month i dont worry so much about BFPs/AF and i end up late and getting strange symptoms. i doubt they are pregnancy though.....there i go again, ruling out pregnancy..... :cry: darn it.

anyway, i hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> hello,
> 
> Abi- I don't think we have mooncups. Maybe something similar I am going to look for maybe to try with keeping the little ones in-maybe if not too bad could try them for period. I hope I don't get AF for 9 more months but probably don't want to use tampons anymore after that article if I do!
> 
> Sonya I am definitely going to try the "sperm meets egg" plan this month. Thanks for all the info. Asking DH to buy me some rubies couldn't hurt either-lol.
> 
> Ava-I just got my first order of pre seed this week too! Hope it works. In the sperm meets egg plan it mentioned that the :spermy: might only live 2 hours!! (as opposed to 3-5 days) in dry enviornment-maybe that has been my trouble as I really haven't noted much there, although maybe also the grapefruit juice & EPO this cycle will help. Too soon to tell b/c I am still with AF.
> 
> Lolly & Westbraja-I am sorry about the BFN. I thought the witch was banned. I want to say I still have FX'd for you but this month my delusional thinking that I could still be pg when I had BFN AND was with AF was too much for me to bear-so don't want to get ur hopes up.

Hiya Titi, there's one called The Keeper which I think originated in the States. There are probably a few types. 
Think I'll go look at sperm meets egg when I've finished reading this thread... (that'll be about sunday then!).
Abi x


----------



## abster

Sorry you're feeling so down angelmyky - it must be really frustrating not knowing one way or the other x

Sorry about the BFNs girls. Fingers crossed for next time!

Abi x


----------



## abster

lolley said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> so now i am more confused than ever, hoping for some advice.
> 
> I tested this morning as i said i would and had a very faint bfp on an ic 10miu. But I am having brownish cm and a massive headache, both of these i get when AF is due!
> I don't know what to think now i haad the tests from babymad.com anyone heard of faulty batches?
> Thik i'm going to get a FRER after work to test again in the morning.

Fingers crossed for you rtest in the morning!
Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

abster said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Titi posted something in another thread about tampons being harmful to fertility. This is the most useful info I've found so far:
> 
> https://forums.bellybelly.com.au/forums/conception-general-discussion/88168-how-tampons-affect-fertility-must-read.html
> 
> Should I be concerned? Guess I'll have to look out for organic cotton ones when I need them in the future.
> 
> **I'm going to read this now and check it out. You know, I started freaking out the possibility of it and almost skipped them this cycle. But DH and I were out on the baby making supplement & juice run Sunday and I stopped in the feminine Isle and picked up a box of "All Natural" pads. I said, "I think I might give these a try too this cycle". DH went all :sick: and said, horrified, "pads?!?!?!?" and I ended up putting them back :blush:
> 
> Oh no!!! I just read it. It sounds convincing. Sorry Dh-pads for me!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody heard of Mooncups? There are a few things under different names but they do the same thing. I use a mooncup - have done since 2001. It;s basically a cup made of silicon (flexible, not rigid) which sits up inside your cervix to hold your flow. You empty it into the toilet, rinse it and put it back in. Can take a few goes to get the hang of it (alhtough I don't remember having any problems), but has never been linked to toxic shock syndrome or other health problems and saves you tons of money (they're about £15). I also use washable sanitary towels; there are tons of different types, sizes etc. I have organic cotton and hemp ones, plain and patterned, and they're great. My Auntie Flo is big and heavy so I sometimes have to use both and don't see myself going back to tampons and disposable pads EVER!
> 
> I know some of you will think bleurgh (a few of my friends have) but they're great and theyr'e really catching on. If anybody has any questions (other than "Why are you such a minger?!") just ask me.
> 
> I'm off to bed now.
> Abi xClick to expand...

Never heard of this, thanks for pointing it out. I will look into them. 

X


----------



## nuttynicnak

angelmyky said:


> :cry: well im in a crappy mood today. all of yesterday i wanted to cry, had no reason to though but late lastnight i burst into tears in my fiances arms. ive felt sad all of today too and constantly feel the tears building up.
> 
> well i said i'd do a test today and i bought a pack of 2. i used one about 2-3 hours ago and its negative. im so tired of getting BFNs now. im 6-8 days late now and i still havent had any AF cramps. ive had weird aches in lower left side of abdomen. never had them before so i dont know why im getting them. ive had a weird feeling for a few days....this may sound strange and its hard to explain but i will give it a go.....on lower left side of abdomen (not far from ovary) i have been getting a dull ache sensation then it turns numb, kind of feels like when a part of your body goes dead after resting on it too long, i have slept on my stomach more lately, seems to be the only way i can relax but i never stay in one position long enough to go numb.....so im starting to wonder why i keep getting numb in my hip-ovary area. very weird.
> 
> everytime i go to the toilet im hoping for AF to show....most people pray for it not to appear but ive had 3 BFNs now so im really wondering why AF still hasnt showed. ive saved the last test. me and my OH have talked about it....i will use it for my first pee of the day on 27th (a week since i first tested) then if it doesnt turn to a BFP then im phoning the doctors to see why AF hasnt arrived. i need some help because i dont think im pregnant at all.....during the other cycles i kept thinking i was but this time im in so much doubt and i dont know why i cant accept that theres still a chance i might be pregnant. ive done 3 tests in just 5 days so i think maybe im testing too early between each one. i think i should have waited a week from the first test. i dont know. :wacko:
> 
> im so emotional lately and dont know why so its messing up my head a little. i cant seem to think straight at the moment. all day ive been unsure of things, cant make decisions, cant focus on conversations properly, forgetting things too, etc.......sending me nuts. :(
> 
> i dont know really what to say. the one month i dont worry so much about BFPs/AF and i end up late and getting strange symptoms. i doubt they are pregnancy though.....there i go again, ruling out pregnancy..... :cry: darn it.
> 
> anyway, i hope everyone is ok. x

Hi Angel, 

Sorry to hear your feeling like this, Maybe going to the Dr now will help to find out what it is?

It might save you waiting another week and feeling crappy.

FX that it is just to soon and you will get a :bfp: soon. 

XXXX


----------



## fairygirl

angelmyky and Lolley, I hope you both get some answers soon. 

Sorry for my early morning tmi panic. I have to keep reassuring myself that everything is normal and I will be fine to ttc for the first time this month. Did anyone else find themselves completely anxious and flustered in their first month of trying. I can't really put it into words how I'm feeling, other than I can't see to be calm about anything!


----------



## Fish&Chips

The whole idea of mooncups is freaking me out a little. I'm a bit of a prude and all this ttc is really going against the grain!!! aghh.. what we have to do as woman!

Hi Lolley.. I would double check with another brand as I have read some of the ladies on hear saying they got a faint line when it was a negative but tbh it sounds very very promising! FX!

Westbrja.. boo that's rubbish. Fingers crossed it's still too early. I haven't tested properly yet as my temps went down again today. I'm hoping it was because I had a bad night's sleep and that they will be up again tomorrow but it's getting quite close to my AF date now so it's not looking good.

Angelmyky - I was only 4 days late last cycle and I felt awful so I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Have a good cry if you need to as it'll probably help. We're all here for you if you just want to rant!

x


----------



## cazd

OMG LADIES !!! I'm kicking myself for not coming on here last night and today - I can't keep up!

OK - first off Angel - get to the Drs - :bfn:s are pants and you don't need to see any more.
Didn't I say the Drs'll find that second line for you!

And second... TAMPONS??? :saywhat: I had absolutely no idea.
But thankfully I split my AF between tampons for when I'm out and about and my mooncup for when I'm at home.
Girls - if you haven't tried it - go buy one! they're fab.
But then.. nothing in the world is taboo to me - I kind of like emptying it and seeing AF - AAAARGH - that's a bit mental isn't it??? but it makes me feel more aware of my body and what its doing. if that makes sense.

Fairygirl - is this your first month of TTC then?
If it is then you've got all my sympathy 'cos I went to hell and back in my first month.
I joined a group where one girl was saying how she wanted to be calm and how she didn't want to be "that girl" who got all upset blah blah blah...
well - I totally broke down when that stupid :witch: showed.
Sod em all - when you want something so badly it's gonna hurt if it doesn't happen.
I'd just say - hope for the best but prepare for the worst...
couples take an average of 12 months to conceive yadda yadda... PMA...
well - we're all here for you and rooting for a :bfp: but if it doesn't come then you're ALLOWED to be upset :hugs:

Oh - and as for men not getting it !!!
I've ranted so many times in my journal about my sodding bloke and his stupid :spermy:
His count is really low and they're mostly mis-shapen and don't move very fast!
the fertility specialist said to quit alcohol and eat better and he'll improve the soldiers no end. But he just can't do it - or won't do it - or whatever.
He's doing another S/A on Friday so that'd better come out good.

Hate to say it but the FS said that not smoking is the best thing you can do to improve :spermy: that he was already at an advantage 'cos he didn't smoke.
Girl - your mans GOT to QUIT !


----------



## cazd

Lolley - Superdrugs early testing sticks are really sensitive and they're CHEAP too!


----------



## twinklestar8

angelmyky - poor you - you must be going crazy, going to the docs sounds like a good idea, they may offer to do a blood test or something as you have waited a while before contacting them.

Lolley, fingers crossed for tomorrow's testing!! Fancy being test buddies?? I am going to test (again) tomorrow!!! But actually told my husband I am doing it this time!!!


Fairy girl - I know what you mean, I am driving myself insane, I either want a BFP or AF to arrive so I can hopefully chill out for a bit, although now we have started ttc, we will prob be on the countdown to ov, then BD, then 2ww again! lol Alot of people who are on their 2nd preg tell me that you arent as obsessive with the next pregnancy - e.g - reading preg books about stages etc etc - but I think based on ttc I will be!!

Well - day 34 today, I had to extend my ticker as I almost ran out of days!

Not really got any symptoms, one min AF cramps ease off, then they are back again, am constantly convinced that I am about to come on - still wearing pads incase!! Also today I felt quite nauseous when I was changing my daughters nappy in some toilets, smells dont usually affect me, but I couldnt talk to my little girl when I was changing as I thought I would be sick, I had to finish getting her dressed outside - lol! Could be a sign, could have just been a VERY stinky nappy bin!! No sore boobs like last time, so BFN for me I think - just the witch playing tricks!!


----------



## fairygirl

cazd said:


> Fairygirl - is this your first month of TTC then?
> If it is then you've got all my sympathy 'cos I went to hell and back in my first month.
> I joined a group where one girl was saying how she wanted to be calm and how she didn't want to be "that girl" who got all upset blah blah blah...
> well - I totally broke down when that stupid :witch: showed.
> Sod em all - when you want something so badly it's gonna hurt if it doesn't happen.
> I'd just say - hope for the best but prepare for the worst...
> couples take an average of 12 months to conceive yadda yadda... PMA...
> well - we're all here for you and rooting for a :bfp: but if it doesn't come then you're ALLOWED to be upset :hugs:

Yup my first month, and that's because I caved and brought it forward a month, to play the odds so to speak. Been reading bnb on and off since Aug, want to be as prepared as I can be. But now I'm losing the plot. Start BDing to make a baby on Friday. OH wants to save his energy til then :p. Who knew it'd be so...argh!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so tempted to test with you.. just so darn scared!


----------



## twinklestar8

Fish and Chips, do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## twinklestar8

my PMA is that if it doesnt happen this month I will fingers crossed - be aiming for a september baby, which tbh was our original plan, but as you may have guessed I was impatient and wanted to try early!


----------



## abster

cazd said:


> OMG LADIES !!! I'm kicking myself for not coming on here last night and today - I can't keep up!
> 
> OK - first off Angel - get to the Drs - :bfn:s are pants and you don't need to see any more.
> Didn't I say the Drs'll find that second line for you!
> 
> And second... TAMPONS??? :saywhat: I had absolutely no idea.
> But thankfully I split my AF between tampons for when I'm out and about and my mooncup for when I'm at home.
> Girls - if you haven't tried it - go buy one! they're fab.
> But then.. nothing in the world is taboo to me - I kind of like emptying it and seeing AF - AAAARGH - that's a bit mental isn't it??? but it makes me feel more aware of my body and what its doing. if that makes sense.
> 
> Fairygirl - is this your first month of TTC then?
> If it is then you've got all my sympathy 'cos I went to hell and back in my first month.
> I joined a group where one girl was saying how she wanted to be calm and how she didn't want to be "that girl" who got all upset blah blah blah...
> well - I totally broke down when that stupid :witch: showed.
> Sod em all - when you want something so badly it's gonna hurt if it doesn't happen.
> I'd just say - hope for the best but prepare for the worst...
> couples take an average of 12 months to conceive yadda yadda... PMA...
> well - we're all here for you and rooting for a :bfp: but if it doesn't come then you're ALLOWED to be upset :hugs:
> 
> Oh - and as for men not getting it !!!
> I've ranted so many times in my journal about my sodding bloke and his stupid :spermy:
> His count is really low and they're mostly mis-shapen and don't move very fast!
> the fertility specialist said to quit alcohol and eat better and he'll improve the soldiers no end. But he just can't do it - or won't do it - or whatever.
> He's doing another S/A on Friday so that'd better come out good.
> 
> Hate to say it but the FS said that not smoking is the best thing you can do to improve :spermy: that he was already at an advantage 'cos he didn't smoke.
> Girl - your mans GOT to QUIT !

Yay!! Somebody who rants like me! I love you!! (and your mooncup! It does make you more aware of your body, I think, and I get satisfaction from seeing it as I throw AF down the toilet, so it's not just you who are weird...). Apparently 3 glasses (although what size I don't know - medium?) of orange juice a day are supposed to help sperm, cd7-17. I'm feeding my man zinc tablets and vitamin e capsules too, as the natural fertility improvement thread on here has all sorts of suggestions like that).
Abi x


----------



## cazd

:test: :test: :test:

mwah ahahaha - I am your resident test pusher :rofl:

Fairygirl - congrats on bringing it forwards. I nagged and nagged my man about TTC and he wanted to wait 'till Jan 2010!

When that broody switch flicks there's no holding it back!

and re :spermy: the drs say to abstain for 3 days before giving a sample for analysis - 'cos they want the best possible sample...
so defo every other day or every 3 days gives the best possible :spermy:


----------



## cazd

ooh - OJ - now he likes that!
I'm gonna get a load of it for him next time we're out - thanks!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

twinklestar8 said:


> Fish and Chips, do you know how many dpo you are?

Not really. I was having 29&30 day cycles until last month which was 34 days. So if I'm back to 29 or 30 I will be 11 or 12 dpo. But if it's another long one, I could only be 8dpo. I didn't have much luck with the other signs this month as still new to the science of baby making! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Cazd you test pusher you! x


----------



## fairygirl

I was the one holding him back, only kept him waiting a year. All to do with work and money. I'm after a September baby, as my cycle got longer and longer I figured a late Aug due date could get me a September baby and as it takes most couple under 30 4-5months anyway I thought why not a month early.


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> angelmyky and Lolley, I hope you both get some answers soon.
> 
> Sorry for my early morning tmi panic. I have to keep reassuring myself that everything is normal and I will be fine to ttc for the first time this month. Did anyone else find themselves completely anxious and flustered in their first month of trying. I can't really put it into words how I'm feeling, other than I can't see to be calm about anything!

Yep, i did. 

I felt like what am i doing, is this right, ahhh. Then i felt calm and collected and then confused and arrgghh again! 

Now still feel a bit like that, but decided PMA is the best way! 

:hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey how are we all??? so much goes on on here I can't keep up!!

So I now need to get DH to drink orange juice that might help with his inability to swallow a tablet!! He has just quit smoking although I think he may still be having a sneaky one at work grrrrrr!!

Twinklestar & Fish&chips when are you going to test? I'm keeping everything crossed for you! xxxx

Fairygirl- how are you doing cycle buddy? xxxx

Hello & babydust to everyone else - love this thread!! xxxx


----------



## twinklestar8

ava grace - i have convinced my husband to "let" me test tomorrow!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Girls have a look at my thread in ttc 5dpo implantation dip? Its has a pic of my chart, what do u think is it too much of a drop or too early?? Also sore nipple and swollen breasts lots of cm and cramping ... I'm ss ohhhh no, I feel really positive about thios month but oh thinks I need to calm down cos I'm goin to be let down x


----------



## Ava Grace

twinklestar8 said:


> ava grace - i have convinced my husband to "let" me test tomorrow!!!



Yeah!! Thats brill!! Good husband! Fingers and toes crossed for you hun - let us know :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

nuttynicnak said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> angelmyky and Lolley, I hope you both get some answers soon.
> 
> Sorry for my early morning tmi panic. I have to keep reassuring myself that everything is normal and I will be fine to ttc for the first time this month. Did anyone else find themselves completely anxious and flustered in their first month of trying. I can't really put it into words how I'm feeling, other than I can't see to be calm about anything!
> 
> Yep, i did.
> 
> I felt like what am i doing, is this right, ahhh. Then i felt calm and collected and then confused and arrgghh again!
> 
> Now still feel a bit like that, but decided PMA is the best way!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

PMA for us! Love your sig now! Have you noticed how Mr. Storky carries a pink bundle??


----------



## fairygirl

Ava, full length rant on my journal hun. Hope you're well. Your witch ban is still going strong in here! Those BFPs need to start coming!


----------



## twinklestar8

Im sure everyone would just be happy to get a BFP - but when you do, does any one have a preference for a pink or blue bundle??

I have a pink one already and can honestly say I wouldnt mind, everyone assumes as I have a girl I would want a boy, but I would be more than happy to have another girl - would be lovely two sisters!!


----------



## Ava Grace

I actually really don't mind. I think I can honestly say either would be lovely. I know my hubby would prefer a boy so for his sake I might sway more towards a boy but I really don't mind!


----------



## twinklestar8

When I was younger I always said I would obviously be happy, but quite disappointed if I didnt get a girl, now I got my girl first I really dont mind. Look at me getting ahead of myself without any symptoms!! lol


----------



## westbrja

Oh Cadz, you naughty girl you!
Fish&Chips - Good for you, waiting to test. I wish I was that strong. When you gonna test?
Fairygirl - I must be different cuz I'm more crazy now that we are at the end of cycle #3 than I was at cycle #1. I keep worrying that something might be wrong. And why isn't it happening yet. Plus I'm on a schedule due to school.
AFM - No signs of ANYTHING!! WTF??? Before AF I always have a headache, irritability, and bloating. I've had none of that except a headache yesterday. I thought I was getting pre- cramps but I think it was gas lmao. When I was preggo for the kiddos I didn't have any symptoms until after I had a bfp. I only got really sore and big boobs. I found out both times around four weeks. So maybe no signs is a good sign. What do ya think?


----------



## bubbles

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? due to test on the 10th December not feeling the PMA too much so could do with some support along the way xx


----------



## fairygirl

Welcome bubbles :howdy:


----------



## fairygirl

westbrja said:


> Oh Cadz, you naughty girl you!
> Fish&Chips - Good for you, waiting to test. I wish I was that strong. When you gonna test?
> Fairygirl - I must be different cuz I'm more crazy now that we are at the end of cycle #3 than I was at cycle #1. I keep worrying that something might be wrong. And why isn't it happening yet. Plus I'm on a schedule due to school.
> AFM - No signs of ANYTHING!! WTF??? Before AF I always have a headache, irritability, and bloating. I've had none of that except a headache yesterday. I thought I was getting pre- cramps but I think it was gas lmao. When I was preggo for the kiddos I didn't have any symptoms until after I had a bfp. I only got really sore and big boobs. I found out both times around four weeks. So maybe no signs is a good sign. What do ya think?

I think my self enforced schedule isn't doing me any favours either.

:dust: for your BFP! I like the no sign is a good sign idea!


----------



## twinklestar8

Welcome bubbles!! I love your sig! My little girl LOVES chuggington! I can hear the song in my head - lol!!


----------



## fairygirl

twinklestar8 said:


> Im sure everyone would just be happy to get a BFP - but when you do, does any one have a preference for a pink or blue bundle??
> 
> I have a pink one already and can honestly say I wouldnt mind, everyone assumes as I have a girl I would want a boy, but I would be more than happy to have another girl - would be lovely two sisters!!

So far the people who know I am ttc are 4 to 1 that I will be having a girl. I don't really mind. I dreamt I had a girl though so it has made that feeling stronger.


----------



## twinklestar8

fairy girl - why have you decided to go for a sept baby?

When I was preg everyone was dead set that I was having a boy due to the number of boys in my husbands family (last girl is 32) - but woo my genes won!!


----------



## bubbles

twinklestar8 said:


> Welcome bubbles!! I love your sig! My little girl LOVES chuggington! I can hear the song in my head - lol!!

I think the main reason Edward likes it is because I'm constantly singing it :rofl:


----------



## fairygirl

Twinkle: I'm a teacher so to start maternity pay on 1st Sept or just a bit earlier would be awesome. I could afford to stay off work til late June, work part time for 4 or 5 weeks, then a paid summer holiday before going back in the Sept (part time if I can). More time with baby!! Also means the last heavily pregnant bit would be the school hols too.


----------



## westbrja

OMG I almost forgot to mention, I had 2 pregnant dreams. The other nite I dreamed I was in labor and the baby was coming out but my OH wasn't there yet. Then the next nite I was preggo with 12 babies lmao.

I have 1 of each pink and blue. I would defo pick blue if it was my choice. I luv pink but oooooh her mouth. She's defo my dtr.


----------



## twinklestar8

lol!! I love cbeebies - very useful at times!! How old is your little boy?

I see Fairygirl- that would be very useful if it worked out like that - but thats alot of pressure!!!

I wanted a sept baby because of school years etc, not because I am a teacher, but from a student point of view, but then I decided that actually I dont think it matters that much so long as I help her at home. I have friends that are late aug babies who have 1st class degrees etc, so it didnt harm them (I however, summer baby, dont have any degree - lol)


----------



## twinklestar8

westbrja - lol!!! My little girl is 18 months and god does she have a VERY good idea of her mind already! Hoping for a chilled one next time!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Twinkle: A Sept baby would be nice, but then like you sais I figured it wouldn't hurt if it was late Aug and the youngest coz I'd do what I could at home too. I think now we're starting ttc it doesnt really matter what month, we'll have the savings we need hopefully for Sept just in case but whatever happens from now is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> The whole idea of mooncups is freaking me out a little. I'm a bit of a prude and all this ttc is really going against the grain!!! aghh.. what we have to do as woman!




cazd said:


> But thankfully I split my AF between tampons for when I'm out and about and my mooncup for when I'm at home.
> Girls - if you haven't tried it - go buy one! they're fab.
> But then.. nothing in the world is taboo to me - I kind of like emptying it and seeing AF -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh boy F&C-no more prudy for you on this thread & ttc!!! :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Ava Grace and Westbrja - I think I might test tomorrow. It depends if I chicken out or not! I've been getting really disturbed sleep which is really unlike me but it could be because my hubbie has been poorly so may have been tossing and turning in his sleep and waking me up. I am hoping but I just don't know... 

Welcome Bubbles!

Re boy or girl.. I haven't even thought that far ahead. It just all seems too unreal still. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi GG - Maybe you Ov-ed a day earlier that FF suggests? Then you will be having your temp on cd6 which could be implantation?! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> The whole idea of mooncups is freaking me out a little. I'm a bit of a prude and all this ttc is really going against the grain!!! aghh.. what we have to do as woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazd said:
> 
> 
> But thankfully I split my AF between tampons for when I'm out and about and my mooncup for when I'm at home.
> Girls - if you haven't tried it - go buy one! they're fab.
> But then.. nothing in the world is taboo to me - I kind of like emptying it and seeing AF -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh boy F&C-no more prudy for you on this thread & ttc!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it titi! I've talked about my CM, CV and earlier I was tempted to ask a question about my stools!!! LOL!!! xClick to expand...


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> angelmyky and Lolley, I hope you both get some answers soon.
> 
> Sorry for my early morning tmi panic. I have to keep reassuring myself that everything is normal and I will be fine to ttc for the first time this month. Did anyone else find themselves completely anxious and flustered in their first month of trying. I can't really put it into words how I'm feeling, other than I can't see to be calm about anything!
> 
> Yep, i did.
> 
> I felt like what am i doing, is this right, ahhh. Then i felt calm and collected and then confused and arrgghh again!
> 
> Now still feel a bit like that, but decided PMA is the best way!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> PMA for us! Love your sig now! Have you noticed how Mr. Storky carries a pink bundle??Click to expand...

No, i hadn't noticed that, perhaps it is another sign? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

twinklestar8 said:


> Im sure everyone would just be happy to get a BFP - but when you do, does any one have a preference for a pink or blue bundle??
> 
> I have a pink one already and can honestly say I wouldnt mind, everyone assumes as I have a girl I would want a boy, but I would be more than happy to have another girl - would be lovely two sisters!!

Don't have a preference, but strangely feel drawn to a pink one and things keep appearing to point to a girl. 

Hi Bubbles. x

Nic x


----------



## Titi

cazd said:


> OMG LADIES !!! I'm kicking myself for not coming on here last night and today - I can't keep up!
> 
> OK - first off Angel - get to the Drs - :bfn:s are pants and you don't need to see any more.
> Didn't I say the Drs'll find that second line for you!
> 
> And second... TAMPONS??? :saywhat: I had absolutely no idea.
> But thankfully I split my AF between tampons for when I'm out and about and my mooncup for when I'm at home.
> Girls - if you haven't tried it - go buy one! they're fab.
> But then.. nothing in the world is taboo to me - I kind of like emptying it and seeing AF - AAAARGH - that's a bit mental isn't it??? but it makes me feel more aware of my body and what its doing. if that makes sense.
> 
> Fairygirl - is this your first month of TTC then?
> If it is then you've got all my sympathy 'cos I went to hell and back in my first month.
> I joined a group where one girl was saying how she wanted to be calm and how she didn't want to be "that girl" who got all upset blah blah blah...
> well - I totally broke down when that stupid :witch: showed.
> Sod em all - when you want something so badly it's gonna hurt if it doesn't happen.
> I'd just say - hope for the best but prepare for the worst...
> couples take an average of 12 months to conceive yadda yadda... PMA...
> well - we're all here for you and rooting for a :bfp: but if it doesn't come then you're ALLOWED to be upset :hugs:
> 
> Oh - and as for men not getting it !!!
> I've ranted so many times in my journal about my sodding bloke and his stupid :spermy:
> His count is really low and they're mostly mis-shapen and don't move very fast!
> the fertility specialist said to quit alcohol and eat better and he'll improve the soldiers no end. But he just can't do it - or won't do it - or whatever.
> He's doing another S/A on Friday so that'd better come out good.
> 
> Hate to say it but the FS said that not smoking is the best thing you can do to improve :spermy: that he was already at an advantage 'cos he didn't smoke.
> Girl - your mans GOT to QUIT !

Cazd-your entire post had me in stitches. I'm sorry to hear about OH S.A. Hope the next one goes good. Ours is scheduled for 12/10.........DH says he is not making any decisions until he sees the results. arghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok think I'll test tomorrow. Last time I decided to test, I had really real dreams that I had taken it already and it was a BFP. I hope I don't have another dream like that. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow evening (UK time). Wish me luck x


----------



## Titi

WOW moving along today is it? 

Angelmyky-how rough-being so late and only BFNs. I was 1 day late this last cycle and somehow went through 3 tests. I too cried my eyes out for days-I know its hard. Hang in there.

Bubbles-Welcome! Lots of Pma here!

Twinklestar, Lolly, & maybe F&C-GOOOOOOOD LUCK tomorrow testing!!!! FX'D!!!!!!!!!

Also, as far as a boy or girl I am the oldest of four and only have brothers and always wanted a baby sister but never got one (my mum did have twins though!). I wanted a baby girl so bad that DH does too so that we did shettles method first month or two we were TTC just to get a girl. After it started taking too long I gave up and now I will be so happy just to get a BFP either way!!! 

Speaking of which I wasn't crazy in beginning of TTC. Just ridiculously optimistic & naive that was going to get PG right away. Its now, about a year later that it hasn't happened and I get afraid no baby for us, that I start freaking out.


----------



## Titi

F&C-I had the stupid BFP dream too before I tested this cycle-CONVINCED me I was PG........what a bummer.


----------



## westbrja

Fish&Chips - Love the avatar! 

I'm telling you what, if AF shows her face I will be soooo mad. I will take up a whole page ranting. I've already warned the OH. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard. Every little bubble I'm wondering if its a cramp. Ugh this sucks!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know what you mean titi.. I am terrified that I'm not going to be able to conceive. Hope this doesn't sound too naive but at least if I had one kiddie I could relax a bit knowing it is possible. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

westbrja said:


> Fish&Chips - Love the avatar!
> 
> I'm telling you what, if AF shows her face I will be soooo mad. I will take up a whole page ranting. I've already warned the OH. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard. Every little bubble I'm wondering if its a cramp. Ugh this sucks!

Me too! We should join forces against her! It really does suck x


----------



## lolley

cazd said:


> Lolley - Superdrugs early testing sticks are really sensitive and they're CHEAP too!

Thanks, I went to the chemist after work and got a frer, so will do it fmu tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> angelmyky - poor you - you must be going crazy, going to the docs sounds like a good idea, they may offer to do a blood test or something as you have waited a while before contacting them.
> 
> Lolley, fingers crossed for tomorrow's testing!! Fancy being test buddies?? I am going to test (again) tomorrow!!! But actually told my husband I am doing it this time!!!
> 
> 
> Fairy girl - I know what you mean, I am driving myself insane, I either want a BFP or AF to arrive so I can hopefully chill out for a bit, although now we have started ttc, we will prob be on the countdown to ov, then BD, then 2ww again! lol Alot of people who are on their 2nd preg tell me that you arent as obsessive with the next pregnancy - e.g - reading preg books about stages etc etc - but I think based on ttc I will be!!
> 
> 
> Well - day 34 today, I had to extend my ticker as I almost ran out of days!
> 
> Not really got any symptoms, one min AF cramps ease off, then they are back again, am constantly convinced that I am about to come on - still wearing pads incase!! Also today I felt quite nauseous when I was changing my daughters nappy in some toilets, smells dont usually affect me, but I couldnt talk to my little girl when I was changing as I thought I would be sick, I had to finish getting her dressed outside - lol! Could be a sign, could have just been a VERY stinky nappy bin!! No sore boobs like last time, so BFN for me I think - just the witch playing tricks!!


sounds good to me got my frer waiting lol.
sending lots of :dust:
I will be on here from about 9.30 at work :blush:


----------



## twinklestar8

good luck everyone testing tomorrow!! I will be up testing first thing, so will let you all know!

Right, 10pm here, I am tired, so off to bed I think!

oh is busy packing up our house at the mo, will help at the weekend, I am not a night person, lol!!

Night!


----------



## bubbles

*Twinkle* - He turned 1 this month, How old is your LO?

As far as pink or blue go I'm not fussed I just want DS to have a sibling to play with although a girl would be nice to even out the numbers


----------



## GossipGirly

fish and chips ...hmm i see what u mean, god I dunno bout my cd day as I realised yesterday I had some how managed to temp a day ahead of myself lol so fiddled around so there not accurate but accurate enough. basically im just ignoring temps before o now and looking for a triphasic chart past o, here's hoping my temp goes back up tomorrow and higher than O temps :) (which are correct) I just had to kind of delete one early in the cycle that i had discarded anyway and move it along ....bah!! does that make any sense?? xx


----------



## westbrja

Fish&Chips - Love the avatar! 

I'm telling you what, if AF shows her face I will be soooo mad. I will take up a whole page ranting. I've already warned the OH. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard. Every little bubble I'm wondering if its a cramp. Ugh this sucks!


----------



## lolley

sending :dust: to everyone testing tomorrow.

Fairygirl - understand completely about the semptember date, i'm the same work with vi students in a high school.

Bubbles :hi: welcome to the fastest thread ever!

edit as i forgot a bit lol-
as for pink and blue, I have 2 blue so obviously a pink would be nice but this would be dh 1st so really i don't mind and i do love my blues to bits :)


----------



## westbrja

So who's all up for testing tmw (Turkey Day)?

So far I've got:

Westbrja
Fish&Chips
Lolley
Twinklestar

Who's missing? Man this thread is movin to fast. I can't remember everyone, sorry.


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> I know what you mean titi.. I am terrified that I'm not going to be able to conceive. Hope this doesn't sound too naive but at least if I had one kiddie I could relax a bit knowing it is possible. x

yes-that is the worst part for me. As much as I would like a baby soon, if someone could tell me everything was okay and we would definitely be having one I could wait longer and be patient. It is the fear that maybe it could not be meant for us that gets me so upset each BFN. BUT here is to PMA for you-you may already be PG!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Fish&Chips said:


> Ok think I'll test tomorrow. Last time I decided to test, I had really real dreams that I had taken it already and it was a BFP. I hope I don't have another dream like that. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow evening (UK time). Wish me luck x


Good Luck to you and also to wetbrja and any others!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well Westbrja.. get ready to rant... my temp dropped by a very large amount, I've got spotting and finally I've got a big fat blimen BFN. Luckily as I had the other signs before I got the BFN, I was fine and I just thank my lucky stars that I now don't have a horrible wait for one or the other. As the witch is quite early, it means my hubbie probably didn't get back from the States in time so at least I know why this month! I'm having a big ole glass of wine tonight!! whoo hoo!

Good luck to the other girls testing! xxx


----------



## twinklestar8

Morning Ladies

*BFN* here this morning - what is going on with my cycles! Day 35 today!

So now I am not going to tets until Weds 2nd Dec, which will be 17 days since the last time we BD'd. If AF isnt here by then and I get another BFN - who knows?!

Sorry you got BFN too fish and chips!

Good luck the other ladies testing - hurry up and get to work lolley, so you can tell us how it went!!

bubbles - my little girl is 18 months tomorrow.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Good luck to all those testing and sending lots of :dust:

Sorry to those that got :bfn: fx that the next one is :bfp:

XXXX


----------



## twinklestar8

I think surely I am out now, its just waiting for AF to arrive now. These have been my last cycles the 26 was an odd one, my first period started 8th may a year after my daughter was born - I was b/feeding, then that came along, I thought I was going to start having "normal" cycles - evidently not:

October - 31 days
September - 36 days
August - 42 days
July - 38 days 
June - 26 days 

Average 36.6! We shall see.............................


----------



## GossipGirly

well my temp shot bk up again this morning,hoping its ID https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a6655 :) thinking I o'd early hours of fri morning and we bd'd pretty gd thurs afternoon cos I didnt even have a peak thurs morn but oh jumped on me in the afternoon and we hadnt planned it tmi sorry xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi all,
sorry its been manic here, this morning!

BFN for me to :cry: really strange, got faint bfp yesterday, then bfn on the frer this morning at 6, now tmi sorry then at 8 i started bleeding but never seen so much in my life so think the witch is just being cruel! booo

sorry fish&chips and twinkle star for your bfn lets all hope for a tinsel tot december :)

Well back to cd1 got my opk's ready not used them before.


----------



## Titi

3 BFNs with a banned witch-now that really is just F**KWHITTAGE!!!!

I'm sorry girls. Heres to hoping that we are all just saving up for TINSEL tots instead of turkey tots. 

At least enjoy the wine. I may have some with dinner today but then I'm done for the rest of TTC cycle. Happy Thanksgiving to all those in states and wishing just a great day for everyone else!

Love and dust


----------



## twinklestar8

are you all mainly not drinking through ttc??


----------



## GossipGirly

well i dont drink anyway so its no change for me, I work in a bar part time as well as study and it just totally changes ur mind about alcohol the states people get in lol x


----------



## lolley

i'm not drinking, but it is what i gave up for my xmas bfp,i wont start again after xmas though if still ttc.

Also twinklestar i wished a bfp for you next month earlier and then thought after, AF hasn't got you yet so your still not out :)
so sending lots more :dust: your way.


----------



## lolley

ok so now im back to cd 1, I'm really not sure of my cycle length as i came off the pill last month, this one has been 34 days.
When should i start using he opk's?
or is best to start early so i get an idea this month?
I have read loads on here so i think i am right in saying the lines have got to be the same colour to be positive and then you usually O the next day?
never used them before so any help would be great :)


----------



## twinklestar8

I used them last time and used alot of sticks as my cycles were more erratic than the are now - I didnt get a pos opk last time until day 28!!!!!

This time I tested on days 14,15, 18, 19, 20, 21 & 22 and didnt get a positive reading.

Maybe this month start once AF has gone to get an idea of what happens. I will be interested to know when you ov based on that length cycle.


----------



## lolley

I have a box of 20 so may need some more lol!
I will let you know how i get on, am i right with the lines having to be the same colour?
day 28 wow, i think from cm and cramps it was around day 22/3 last month, but that really is just guessing.

my cycle this time was 35 days i have tried to edit last post but stupid work comp wont let me edit, quote or thank anyone grrrr


----------



## Lou229

Hi ladies,

hope you don't think i'm intruding but i'm new to this and notice you are all in a similar position to me. DH and i have been ttc out 1st since Aug with no luck. Last month my AF was late and i really thought we'd done it but had 3 :bfn: b4 a finally came on.

Now my cycle is running late and i think i'm around 5-6 dpo. I am starting to get really stressed each month with all the waiting and disappointment. I thought maybe it'd help to share with others who are going thru it all too.

Lots of :dust: for everyone ttc!

Lou xx


----------



## twinklestar8

lolley said:


> I have a box of 20 so may need some more lol!
> I will let you know how i get on, am i right with the lines having to be the same colour?
> day 28 wow, i think from cm and cramps it was around day 22/3 last month, but that really is just guessing.
> 
> my cycle this time was 35 days i have tried to edit last post but stupid work comp wont let me edit, quote or thank anyone grrrr




Im not sure about the lines being the same. I got the clear blue digital ones, so I was looking for a smiley face - instead I just got blank circles.

I dont know when I ov'd this time, but the fact that my cycle is still going could mean I ov'd really late - but the last time we bd'd was day 24 as we'd had enough - so may well have missed it if this goes on much longer.


----------



## westbrja

Ok girls. BFN on a FRER today (13dpo). Temps still high and still no sign of AF. Now what??? I thought your LP stays the same. AF should have showed yesterday or today depending on O. If she shows today I will be surprised cuz I'm not feeling AF'ish at all.


----------



## nuttynicnak

lolley said:


> Hi all,
> sorry its been manic here, this morning!
> 
> BFN for me to :cry: really strange, got faint bfp yesterday, then bfn on the frer this morning at 6, now tmi sorry then at 8 i started bleeding but never seen so much in my life so think the witch is just being cruel! booo
> 
> sorry fish&chips and twinkle star for your bfn lets all hope for a tinsel tot december :)
> 
> Well back to cd1 got my opk's ready not used them before.

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Fx for next time.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Lou229 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you don't think i'm intruding but i'm new to this and notice you are all in a similar position to me. DH and i have been ttc out 1st since Aug with no luck. Last month my AF was late and i really thought we'd done it but had 3 :bfn: b4 a finally came on.
> 
> Now my cycle is running late and i think i'm around 5-6 dpo. I am starting to get really stressed each month with all the waiting and disappointment. I thought maybe it'd help to share with others who are going thru it all too.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone ttc!
> 
> Lou xx

Hi Lou, 

The ladies on here are brilliant at support and we are all in the same boat. 

Getting stressed will spot your period as well so that might be one of the reasons why it came late last time. 

FX you will have a :BFP: this month though. 

Sending you :dust:

Nic x


----------



## GossipGirly

westbra maybe u havnt got enough hsg yet pma! x


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> I have a box of 20 so may need some more lol!
> I will let you know how i get on, am i right with the lines having to be the same colour?
> day 28 wow, i think from cm and cramps it was around day 22/3 last month, but that really is just guessing.
> 
> my cycle this time was 35 days i have tried to edit last post but stupid work comp wont let me edit, quote or thank anyone grrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure about the lines being the same. I got the clear blue digital ones, so I was looking for a smiley face - instead I just got blank circles.
> 
> I dont know when I ov'd this time, but the fact that my cycle is still going could mean I ov'd really late - but the last time we bd'd was day 24 as we'd had enough - so may well have missed it if this goes on much longer.Click to expand...

Still got my FX for you x


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> I have a box of 20 so may need some more lol!
> I will let you know how i get on, am i right with the lines having to be the same colour?
> day 28 wow, i think from cm and cramps it was around day 22/3 last month, but that really is just guessing.
> 
> my cycle this time was 35 days i have tried to edit last post but stupid work comp wont let me edit, quote or thank anyone grrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure about the lines being the same. I got the clear blue digital ones, so I was looking for a smiley face - instead I just got blank circles.
> 
> I dont know when I ov'd this time, but the fact that my cycle is still going could mean I ov'd really late - but the last time we bd'd was day 24 as we'd had enough - so may well have missed it if this goes on much longer.Click to expand...

Lets hope she stays away, fx and sending :dust: your way


----------



## lolley

Lou229 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you don't think i'm intruding but i'm new to this and notice you are all in a similar position to me. DH and i have been ttc out 1st since Aug with no luck. Last month my AF was late and i really thought we'd done it but had 3 :bfn: b4 a finally came on.
> 
> Now my cycle is running late and i think i'm around 5-6 dpo. I am starting to get really stressed each month with all the waiting and disappointment. I thought maybe it'd help to share with others who are going thru it all too.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone ttc!
> 
> Lou xx

:hi: Lou

Try not to stress, i know it's hard but like said earlier stressing only keeps her away longer!
ladies are fab on here.

lots of :dust: for your bfp


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry for the other BFNs. What a rubbish month! I'm in a surprisingly good mood though .. I guess I'm looking forward to starting temping properly this month. I've decided that this month was merely my practice for the Tinsel Tot month!!! Role on my BFP next month!! I'm sure with all the Christmas loving we will all be up the duff!! Whoo hoo!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies over the pond!

Welcome to the the new ladies!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

twinklestar8 said:


> are you all mainly not drinking through ttc??

I wondered this as well. I thought you could just carry on as normal until you get your BFP? I guess I'm being naive. I just don't want to be giving up wine if it's going to take me years to get pregnant. Is it the 'done thing' not to drink whilst ttc? x


----------



## fairygirl

I'm gonna have a couple of drinks next Fri. Just trying to encourage OH to drink less. 

Lolley, sorry the witch showed. FX for this cycle :dust:.

Also hoping the BFNs turn to BFPs real soon!

GossipGirl, sounds you BD'd perfectly.

I've got another stupid tension headache GARGH!!!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

How is everyone today?

I feel so emotional today,went to see my preg friend and shes got quite a big bump and an adorable little boy,so I am soooooo broody. God I hope I'm preg by the time she has her baby or I will be so jealous! (not in a horrible way - just envious!) She is due in March and dying for me to be preg too! 

Roll on 7th Dec - testing time

:dust:


----------



## abster

Sorry about the BFNs girls. 
Welcome newbie! Nicnak's right, this is a really great thread (although it moves scarily fast!).

Happy Thanksgiving!! :happydance::happydance:

I 've been drinking, and I didn't even think about giving it up when were trying for #1 as I knew I wouldn't be drinking for pretty much 2 years once I was pregnant. However, 14 cycles in ttc #2 I'm starting to wonder. I've cut down to a maximum of 1 small glass each night but at th emoment I figure it's not actually gong to stop me conceiving if evrything else is in balance.

Girls, I got the book my acupuncturist recommended today and it is just wonderful. It's called The Infertility Cure, written by Randine Lewis and is about Traditional Chinese Medicine, so it concentrates on acupuncture, herbs and diet. The information in it is amazing - I keep saying "ooooohhhhhhhhh" and "aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh" as I'm reading it because it explains why different problems, such as lower back pain, occur and how TCM deals with them. I can't recommend it highly enough, just fantastic. Buy it!! 
I'm going to do some more reading.
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Abster that book sounds interesting. I might give that a go if I don't have any luck in the next few cycles. Thanks hun x


----------



## westbrja

Well we had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner. All the dishes are done. Kids are bathed and time to relax. Still kinda feeling down about todays bfn. Not sure what's going on. I've had longer cycles this year (34 days) but since I O'd at a normal time this cycle AF should have been here. Maybe just too early to test? What do you gals think? Maybe I'll test again in the morning. I work at the hospital and can probably have my bloods drawn tmw. One thing today is (TMI) I have been on the loo ever since we ate dinner. I've probably had 6 loose bm's. Does this mean anything or was it just too much food lol? Any advice or sugestions will be appreciated.


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone :wave:

well 23DPO and still no sign of AF coming. i have my last test ready for tomorrow morning. if its BFN then i am ringing the doctors. hopefully i'll get some answers soon. sorry to see others didnt get BFP and thank you for the comments. this is the first time ive been online today because ive had a busy day. had some family issues, mainly my sister splitting with her fiance (he was mean).......other than that ive been ok i suppose. i cried like a baby earlier but at the moment im not too bad.....got a headache & bit of heartburn though, it keeps coming and going all day. other than that, im pretty happy because i got my haircut today :D and ive booked my reception venue for wedding :D woop.

anyway, im going to bed now, i will let you know what happens tomorrow with the test. night all xx :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

westbra yes thats a gd sign, ur not out yet or dodgy turkey lol xx


----------



## westbrja

Does anyone know if Answer Early hpt is as good as FRER. I have both. I used a FRER today. Should I try the other tmw?


----------



## abster

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh Abster that book sounds interesting. I might give that a go if I don't have any luck in the next few cycles. Thanks hun x

Fish, I'm gong to go on and on about it until everybody gives in and gets needles stuck into them :muaha: No, I'm not really. I'm just amazed by the way TCM can explain everything. Amazing! Also, if your body is properly in balance, it stops you getting spikey temps, which I seem to keep getting at the moment.
I'm off... busy day.
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.

Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!

Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
Abster - 
Westbrja
Lolley
Fish & Chips - AF
Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
Angelmyky
Gossip girly
Lou229
Nuttynicnak
Titi
Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
Dee7509
Ava Grace


----------



## Titi

twinklestar8 said:


> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi-waiting for ov.
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi All-Welcome Lou!

I don't remember who asked about drinking. I don't like to drink at all in 2ww just in case I am PG I don't want to do anything at all that could harm chances of a healthy sticky. 
Now of course there are loads of girls who got BFPs after drinking lots but I have read that it can decrease your fertility considerably so, after 11 cycles TTC#1 is I do have anything at all I limit it to a couple of days during AF and that's all.
I read that not only can it effect the quality of eggs, but also it can, amongst other dietary things, lead to acidity in the body which creates hostile CM.
If I have anything I prefer to stick to wine, haven't drinken much "hard stuff".

As far as accupuncture goes-I have heard wonderful things but it didn't work for me to get a BFP. I don't know how long one needs to go-I went 3 or 4 months every week before giving up.


----------



## GossipGirly

twinklestar8 said:


> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly- 7dpo, had a temp dip 5dpo and hoping it was ID as temp has jumped up another step...poss the start of a triphasic chart fxd!! :thumbup:
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

:happydance:


----------



## twinklestar8

titi - i asked about drinking, makes sense not to drink in the 2ww, although I have done a bit.

Planning to test again tomorrow if AF doesnt arrive!! So fustrating - day 36 today - I hate waiting!! Atleast the house move is keeping me busy!!


----------



## Angelblue

9 days to testing aaaaaahhhhhhh :growlmad: I am very impatient this month!!!!! Does this get any easier???!!!

Who else is in 2ww?

The list is def a good idea


----------



## twinklestar8

lol angelblue - I like the bold red writing counting down to testing!!

Just convinced my husband to say I can test again tomorrow - dont know whether I should or not though!?!?!


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley - AF
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

Good idea, added mine in


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> lol angelblue - I like the bold red writing counting down to testing!!
> 
> Just convinced my husband to say I can test again tomorrow - dont know whether I should or not though!?!?!

Just looked back to the other day, your longest cycle has been 38 days, so Fx for you :bfp: over the weekend.

:dust:


----------



## westbrja

twinklestar8 said:


> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

BFP for me at 14dpo!! :happydance:


----------



## lolley

westbrja said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace
> 
> BFP for me at 14dpo!! :happydance:Click to expand...


:yipee: wooo hoooo!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS
Wishing you a very healthy and happy 8 and a bit months x x x


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats!! I guest this would be the case by your chart :D its great!!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Wow! Congratulations! Great news.


----------



## Titi

Another :bfp:!!!! Congrats Westbrja!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I saw that on another thread! Going to stalk your chart now.


----------



## twinklestar8

its so exciting another BFP!!!! Congratulations!!!

My longest cycle was 48 sadly, so could have a while yet! rubbish!!


----------



## twinklestar8

Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
Abster - 
Westbrja - BFP - 14 dpo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:
Lolley
Fish & Chips - AF
Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
Angelmyky
Gossip girly
Lou229
Nuttynicnak
Titi
Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
Dee7509
Ava Grace


----------



## nuttynicnak

twinklestar8 said:


> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja - BFP - 14 dpo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak - 2ww (although due to infection don't think i have any chance)
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

Congrats to :bfp: x


----------



## cazd

no bloody way - west !!!! a :bfp: !!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OK - I'm gonna have to keep this thread open at all times if you're gonna go get :bfp:s while I'm not looking !!!

Congrats!

As for me - No idea when I'm testing yet - I'm only on CD12...


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

I was just reading about the acupuncture and remembering when i used to work for a shop that sells crystals. 

I remembered that the crystal associated with fertility is the moonstone, which is quite common to buy from new age shops or over the internet. 

It is thought to help with conception. 

Just had the thought to share it and the idea that it can't do any harm. I think you are supposed to either put it in the bedroom or carry it on your person. 

If you do buy a crystal then you need to add your energy to it instead of everyone that might have handled it in the shop. To do this put it on a windowsill that has view of the moon and leave it overnight. 
Another way (but this can sometimes damage the stone, is to put it in salt water- to represent the ocean cleansing it).

Might be worth a try, I think i will give it a go for next month. 

Take care and hope you're all well. Have added my status to the list!! Very good idea. Thanks for doing that.

Take care an lots of :dust: for the weekend. 

Nic x


----------



## angel75

twinklestar8 said:


> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja - BFP - 14 dpo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace
> Angel75

HOpe you don't mind i've added myself on! Can't believe you have a couple of days away from this and there was about 15 pages for me to read!! Well i'm cd28 and still no AF( cycles are usually 21 - 30) but haven't tested yet either i'm too scared to in case i dont get result i want but i may test tomoz or sunday...Most of symptoms now gone except cm, very tired, emotional - crying at slightest thing, still having vivid dreams in fact i had a pregnant dream but that may have something to do with the 4th book of twilight!!! Got a right appetite on me and very bloated still craving salty and pickled gherkins but not in mood for anthing sweet (very unusual if i'm due on!)getting cramps in mornings but they don't last long but i'm wondering if this is my ibs and my boobs feel sore. Am i just being hopeful thinking i'm pg???!


----------



## twinklestar8

Angel75 - sorry I missed you off!!

Do you think you will test tomorrow? I am tempted to if AF doesnt arrive over night, I will be on day 37! Shall we just go for it??


----------



## angel75

ha ha twinkle love that we pretty much put the same thing but in different forums!! yup done deal we'll both test tomoz....fx'd for us ladies!!!


----------



## cazd

:test: :test: :test:

you never know!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## angel75

cazd said:


> :test: :test: :test:
> 
> you never know!!!!!! xxxx

ha! everyone loves it when someone tests on here don't they! we all get excited...feeling very pleased with myself too that i've managed to wait 3 more days after i was originally gonna test. That bloody witch better stay away during the night i tell you!!!


----------



## cazd

:rofl: I just loves me a good POAS !!!!

PS I'm from Lancaster - hows the weather treating you :shock:


----------



## westbrja

Angel - :test: oh yeah good luck too :haha:


----------



## westbrja

Angel - :test: oh yeah good luck too :haha:

Of course I test the morning before I have to work a 12 hour shift :dohh:. I can't be home with my sweetie all cuddled up. Oh well, I got 8 more months right?

Stalk away at my chart. Anything that will help more ladies get their :bfp: is fine by me.


----------



## twinklestar8

Cool Angel75 - sounds like a plan - fingers crossed the witch doesnt get either of us tonight!!!

lol cazd - I get the impression you love testing, lol!

I am in the south of the uk, the weather today was ok, but went to bed last night and there was a thunderstorm and we've had ALOT of wind and rain - not as much as poor cumbria though!!


----------



## angel75

i'm in lancashire weather is wet, windy and miserable grrrr i hate it!!!
Cazd you're funny!! haha least if i'm laughing i'm not stressing about actually testing tomoz!!
West i'm really hoping i get same result as you. Absolutely buzzing for you! I'm on standby tho from 3am so i'm hoping i won't get called out otherwise i'll have to do when i get back from work....Or is it better to do it in the morning? ( will be cd29 tomz)

Twinkle i'm getting cramps down there but i don't know if its cos my ibs is really playing up - total constipation for me today (tmi i know but just before Af comes i normally go quite a lot!) hmmm don't know if constipation is a symptom tho eh!

Woohoo heres to tomoz!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

there was a bit of lightening here too this evening - I just can't wait for the wind to die down 'cos our front door howls through the night!

And YES! I LOVE testing time!!!

I always test early and waste ££s on sticks but I just think... the sooner you test the earlier that elation with a :bfp:

I just cant imagine seeing those two lines - it must be incredible!
every time I allow myself a little fantasy of seeing a :bfp: I end up in tears!


----------



## angel75

Aw hun! hope you get yours real soon!!!! xx


----------



## cazd

well I guess I'll be testing on 12th December.
but my FS appointment is on the 10th december so there's no way I'll resist testing before then!!!

now who started this thread?
I vote for a testing date list in the first post!


----------



## fairygirl

*Let the* :sex: *commence!* (Well as soon as OH's brothers go home and we've had some dinner.)

As for what Nic was saying about crystals, Carnelian is also good if placed on base chakra ie. uterus according to my book. As I have some at home I shall try this one as a happy guinea pig. I also have some Rose Quartz, again listed to increase fertility so I shall sit here of an evening looking like a nutter with crystals placed here, there and everywhere.

Muncho is the pioneer of the thread.


----------



## angelmyky

hey its me again....

well i used my last test this morning and got my 4th BFN (all taken within 1 week), so i went to the doctors. told him that im 8-10days late and got a BFN this morning......all he told me was that maybe i tested too early and should test in 2 weeks, if its BFN again then i should go back to see him. what a waste of my time, they could have told me that over the phone, not wasting my money to get there.....stupid people. anyway, im taking a test in 1 weeks time, and if thats BFN then i will wait 1 more week, if BFN again then back to the doctors. im starting to lose patience with this ttc thing now....ive waited patiently all the way through this cycle and all i get is BFNs....how crappy is that? i dont mind if AF starts but ive had nothing.....this really is testing me now......

anyway.....thank you for adding me to the list. you can put me down as "confused" haha, thats what i am at the moment. 4 BFNS, no AF, 24DPO, still no cramps, no shows, and got to test again on 4th dec.....GRRRR.

:dust: to everyone still waiting for :bfp: and congrats on the BFP west :D xxx


----------



## angel75

aw angelmyky you sound so stressed...try not to be (easier said than done). As you say test again in a week..2 wks to wait is a bloody long time! Hope it all works out for you huni x


----------



## twinklestar8

angelmyky, that must be so frustrating - poor you!! I hope either BFP or AF appear soon!!

I think I seem to be going the same way as you though - lots of BFN's, but no AF!


----------



## lolley

angelmyky - boooo to the bfn again, i hope you get your bfp soon x

twinklestar and angel75- good luck for tomorrow sending :dust: as always x

and angel75 - constipation is a sign :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

angel75 said:


> i'm in lancashire weather is wet, windy and miserable grrrr i hate it!!!
> Cazd you're funny!! haha least if i'm laughing i'm not stressing about actually testing tomoz!!
> West i'm really hoping i get same result as you. Absolutely buzzing for you! I'm on standby tho from 3am so i'm hoping i won't get called out otherwise i'll have to do when i get back from work....Or is it better to do it in the morning? ( will be cd29 tomz)
> 
> Twinkle i'm getting cramps down there but i don't know if its cos my ibs is really playing up - total constipation for me today (tmi i know but just before Af comes i normally go quite a lot!) hmmm don't know if constipation is a symptom tho eh!
> 
> Woohoo heres to tomoz!!!!!!

Hi Angel, 

I'm near Lancashire. Where abouts are you from? 

I suffer from IBS as well, usually brought on by cheese and eggs and sometimes confuse these symptoms with AF, FX it isn't this time and you get a :bfp:

Nic x


----------



## angel75

Nooooooo!! Really??? OOooohh thats quite exciting to hear! As i said i suffer from ibs so i have the opposite problem normally! Roll on 12 more hours!!


----------



## angel75

nuttynicnak said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in lancashire weather is wet, windy and miserable grrrr i hate it!!!
> Cazd you're funny!! haha least if i'm laughing i'm not stressing about actually testing tomoz!!
> West i'm really hoping i get same result as you. Absolutely buzzing for you! I'm on standby tho from 3am so i'm hoping i won't get called out otherwise i'll have to do when i get back from work....Or is it better to do it in the morning? ( will be cd29 tomz)
> 
> Twinkle i'm getting cramps down there but i don't know if its cos my ibs is really playing up - total constipation for me today (tmi i know but just before Af comes i normally go quite a lot!) hmmm don't know if constipation is a symptom tho eh!
> 
> Woohoo heres to tomoz!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Angel,
> 
> I'm near Lancashire. Where abouts are you from?
> 
> I suffer from IBS as well, usually brought on by cheese and eggs and sometimes confuse these symptoms with AF, FX it isn't this time and you get a :bfp:
> 
> Nic xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, i'm from rochdale just down the road from you? where abouts in man you from? Bread, vegetables, beans, eggs are my main culprits but i love them so i just suffer..can't be bothered stopping myself eating food that i love. Its just the same type of cramp low down in stomach and get backache with it....At one stage doc thought i was suffering from pelvic inflammatory disease but then after tests it was just a bad attack of ibs....Well i'll know in 12 hours if it is ibs or an early pg symptom woohoo!


----------



## twinklestar8

oooooh Angel75 - That sounds very exciting!!!

I keep saying to my husband that AF is on its way, I am getting pains again :( (may pop upstairs and check actually)

Fairygirl - Have fun BD'ing!!!


----------



## angel75

ha ha twinkle its helping that i'm peeing quite a lot tonight aswell so i'm checking every time i go to the loo!! i really hope we get our BFP tomoz!!!! x


----------



## Titi

cazd said:


> well I guess I'll be testing on 12th December.
> but my FS appointment is on the 10th december so there's no way I'll resist testing before then!!!
> 
> now who started this thread?
> I vote for a testing date list in the first post!

Hi Cazd-
What is your apt. for on 12/10-if I may? I can't remember if I read in earlier thread. We have an apt. the same day for DH's S.A.....

I feel the same as you-I have never had a BFP in my whole life and can't even imagine it. I have fantasies too!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

angel75 said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> i'm in lancashire weather is wet, windy and miserable grrrr i hate it!!!
> Cazd you're funny!! haha least if i'm laughing i'm not stressing about actually testing tomoz!!
> West i'm really hoping i get same result as you. Absolutely buzzing for you! I'm on standby tho from 3am so i'm hoping i won't get called out otherwise i'll have to do when i get back from work....Or is it better to do it in the morning? ( will be cd29 tomz)
> 
> Twinkle i'm getting cramps down there but i don't know if its cos my ibs is really playing up - total constipation for me today (tmi i know but just before Af comes i normally go quite a lot!) hmmm don't know if constipation is a symptom tho eh!
> 
> Woohoo heres to tomoz!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Angel,
> 
> I'm near Lancashire. Where abouts are you from?
> 
> I suffer from IBS as well, usually brought on by cheese and eggs and sometimes confuse these symptoms with AF, FX it isn't this time and you get a :bfp:
> 
> Nic xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, i'm from rochdale just down the road from you? where abouts in man you from? Bread, vegetables, beans, eggs are my main culprits but i love them so i just suffer..can't be bothered stopping myself eating food that i love. Its just the same type of cramp low down in stomach and get backache with it....At one stage doc thought i was suffering from pelvic inflammatory disease but then after tests it was just a bad attack of ibs....Well i'll know in 12 hours if it is ibs or an early pg symptom woohoo!Click to expand...

I live in Irlam, about 20 mins from manchester town centre. 

I am like that. I love some cheeses and put up with the cramps just to have a little taste of heaven. 

I have everything crossed for you. :bfp: tomorrow for you!

X


----------



## Titi

wow. where to start and what do I remember?

Angelmyky-right, not a fun way to start TTC for you and no help from the Dr. They could have at least done blood, right? 

Angelblue-all I can say is that the 2ww actually has gotten much harder for me then easier as TTC has dragged on. And also, to make things worse, the AF week which usually was a mental relief after initial depression of BFN and/or AF has now turned into the 1WW for OVULATION and all I can think about is new and improved ways to become a fertile :BD: machine.................

I have quartz here-going to tape it to my sacral chakra, lol. Have to order me some carnelian and moonstone. Also forgot to mention that one of the PG girls at shower said that after a whole year of TTC one of her friends wrote down "get pregnant" on a piece of paper, prayed on it and put it in a "God box" and the got a BFP next month!

Lots of luck to testing girls tomorrow. Based on my calculations it is not possible for all to be BFNs, lol...............

Hey-can anyone look at my chart I have a question as it is only my 2nd cycle charting. It is doing almost an identical thing to last month, but 2 days ahead of schedule. Is this a coincidence or might everything get pushed up a day or two? That would mean I would be ovulating around day 10 which seems a little early but want to be prepared since we are going to try Egg meets sperm plan this cycle!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

angel75 said:


> ha ha twinkle its helping that i'm peeing quite a lot tonight aswell so i'm checking every time i go to the loo!! i really hope we get our BFP tomoz!!!! x

That's another sign!!! xxxx


----------



## westbrja

Angelmyky - Good luck on the test next week. Sorry for your BFN! :hugs:
I'm at work and the lab girl is getting ready to run a quantitative hcg. I'll post the numbers in a little bit.


----------



## angel75

nuttynicnak said:


> angel75 said:
> 
> 
> ha ha twinkle its helping that i'm peeing quite a lot tonight aswell so i'm checking every time i go to the loo!! i really hope we get our BFP tomoz!!!! x
> 
> That's another sign!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Get in!!!! i hope so!!


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> I have quartz here-going to tape it to my sacral chakra, lol. Have to order me some carnelian and moonstone. Also forgot to mention that one of the PG girls at shower said that after a whole year of TTC one of her friends wrote down "get pregnant" on a piece of paper, prayed on it and put it in a "God box" and the got a BFP next month!

I was thinking of taping it to myself! Especially the carnelian to the base chakra :rofl: Picked out some rhodochrosite as I was attracted to it, it invigorates sexual organs...now we know why I picked it. I am definately going to put my Christmas wish in that envelope decoration now.


----------



## Dee7509

I've missed so much! Westbrja, it looks like congratrulations are in order? 

Titi, looked at the chart and it does seem that way! You won't know for sure until after so be prepared for it!


----------



## abster

Congrats westbrja!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry you're having such a cruddy time angelmyky. Its the waiting that's the killer, isn't it? You have us to talk to though, you lucky girl you :hugs:

I'm 11 dpo and about to start the BD (no, not literally this moment, telling you that would really be tmi. In about 15 minutes.... Bleurgh! That's no better!).

Buy the book, buy the book! Go for some needles!! You too may find out you have weak kidneys and a cold uterus... TCM is mindblowing yet at the same time utterly obvious. Wonderful! Shut up, Ab. 

I'm off. 
Laters x


----------



## Dee7509

abster said:


> Congrats westbrja!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry you're having such a cruddy time angelmyky. Its the waiting that's the killer, isn't it? You have us to talk to though, you lucky girl you :hugs:
> 
> I'm 11 dpo and about to start the BD (no, not literally this moment, telling you that would really be tmi. In about 15 minutes.... Bleurgh! That's no better!).
> 
> Buy the book, buy the book! Go for some needles!! You too may find out you have weak kidneys and a cold uterus... TCM is mindblowing yet at the same time utterly obvious. Wonderful! Shut up, Ab.
> 
> I'm off.
> Laters x

lol


----------



## abster

angel75 said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster - 11dpo, waiting to ov. Don't even try to make me test in 2 weeks, coz it won't work. So there.
> Westbrja - BFP - 14 dpo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace
> Angel75
> 
> HOpe you don't mind i've added myself on! Can't believe you have a couple of days away from this and there was about 15 pages for me to read!! Well i'm cd28 and still no AF( cycles are usually 21 - 30) but haven't tested yet either i'm too scared to in case i dont get result i want but i may test tomoz or sunday...Most of symptoms now gone except cm, very tired, emotional - crying at slightest thing, still having vivid dreams in fact i had a pregnant dream but that may have something to do with the 4th book of twilight!!! Got a right appetite on me and very bloated still craving salty and pickled gherkins but not in mood for anthing sweet (very unusual if i'm due on!)getting cramps in mornings but they don't last long but i'm wondering if this is my ibs and my boobs feel sore. Am i just being hopeful thinking i'm pg???!Click to expand...

I've updated it with my info. 
Don't torture yourself by symptom spotting angel75 - it doesn't matter once you get your BFP and it's heartbreaking to convince yourself you might be pregnant only to get a BFN or a visit from the hag. 

Night night, 
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

angelmyky said:


> hey its me again....
> 
> well i used my last test this morning and got my 4th BFN (all taken within 1 week), so i went to the doctors. told him that im 8-10days late and got a BFN this morning......all he told me was that maybe i tested too early and should test in 2 weeks, if its BFN again then i should go back to see him. what a waste of my time, they could have told me that over the phone, not wasting my money to get there.....stupid people. anyway, im taking a test in 1 weeks time, and if thats BFN then i will wait 1 more week, if BFN again then back to the doctors. im starting to lose patience with this ttc thing now....ive waited patiently all the way through this cycle and all i get is BFNs....how crappy is that? i dont mind if AF starts but ive had nothing.....this really is testing me now......
> 
> anyway.....thank you for adding me to the list. you can put me down as "confused" haha, thats what i am at the moment. 4 BFNS, no AF, 24DPO, still no cramps, no shows, and got to test again on 4th dec.....GRRRR.
> 
> :dust: to everyone still waiting for :bfp: and congrats on the BFP west :D xxx

So sorry angelmyky:hugs:.


----------



## Titi

Abi- :rofl: ...again!!

Also-I agree with Abi-nothing worse than thinking you are PG and then getting BFN. I symtom spotted like crazy last cycle to the point where even DH who is usually cool, collected and patient thought this was "our month" and put up stocking for our bean. It ended up being the most heartbreaking cycle to date. 

Dee-awwwww I love your new sig. Made one too! Thanks for looking at my chart-weird huh?


----------



## Dee7509

I second or third that advice, symptom spotting can lead to real heartache! Having said that, it's really hard to not do it. GL

Love it Titi!


----------



## westbrja

Hcg - 19.7


----------



## Titi

westbrja-tell me more! Never having a BFP I dont have any clue about hcg!!!
Bet you are over the moon though!

Yeah, SS is next to impossible in 2ww, I will say that. I started recording everything now as it happens so at least I can look back and say-oh yeah, already had that and wasn't PG..........b/c that is what got me this last cycle-newer things or things I couldn't remember happening to me.


----------



## Titi

Premomt-
Have missed you!! How are you?


----------



## Premomt

Hiya titi!
I am at my relitives house for the weekend. Celebrated Thanksgiving here and will head home on monday.
Just WTOV....
Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## angel75

Well girlies just did my test on a clearblue and its :bfn:

Now i can see the absolute of faintest lines making it look like a + but i have to say i;m really straining my eyes and don't know if my eye sight in that good that i can see where a line may have come up if i had have been pg (you know when you look at a calculator and you can see certain lines even if you haven't put in a number)

Bet you af comes tonight :sad1:

So twinkle how you get on? I hope you've got a better one than me!! x


----------



## twinklestar8

hey angel75 - BFN here too!!!!! :(

Sorry you got a BFN! interesting you think you can see a faint line though, I kept staring at mine searching for a faint line! lol

Day 37!!! why cant I be normal?! If I had a 28 day cycle, I'd be on day 9 now and getting ready to BD again, but instead I am in limbo!!!

I am going to try and hold out now and not test until somewhen between the 2-5 Dec if Af hasnt got me, so I will be on days 41-44. The longer this cycle gets the more I think we missed ov as I didnt ov until VERY late!

How about you?


----------



## twinklestar8

I know it means nothing and is prob an evap line I hear people talking about, but I have been back to my test, which was in the bin, an hour after I tested and there is a faint positive line.

I wish I had looked at my other BFN's now to see if they had them too.

Lol - why did I look?!?! Now I will convince myself I could be preg, when I am not!!


----------



## angel75

Hey twinkle the very very very faint line i saw was there straight away. I think you're right gonna wait to see if AF makes an appearance. I'm gonna wait a week too as my longest cycle ever was 35 just after my mc in july. I honestly don't hold much hope tho as i'm sure AF is on its way, shes just teasing me the bugger!
I don't know when i ov i just assumed as i had loads of water cm on cd12 that was me ov but it could have been a week later when i started to get sensitive nipples. We only bd on cd6, cd12 and again on cd24 ( he doesn't live very near to me hence the spaces inbetween bding!) I honestly thought we did it at the right time on cd12 tho. Its hard this getting pregnant lark isn't it! How do so many people get pg by accident!!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha well 8dpo and bfn....obv I new it would be but the test was starin at me and my argument to myself was that my dad is coming to stay with us and wants us to go out for a meal and some drinks tonight and although i dont drink usually I thought I best have a couple because they will just get inquisitive and start asking questions and I really cant be bothered with it lol! my chart went crappy today;.....dont really know what happened, could be that i was at work till 1.45 am and didnt get to bed till after 2 and only had about 3 and a half hours sleep :( or maybe i was soo tired wen the alarm to temp went off i didnt do it properly or maybe its a cold morning lol I dunno but anyway I have lost my pma this month grrrrr!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> westbrja-tell me more! Never having a BFP I dont have any clue about hcg!!!
> Bet you are over the moon though!
> 
> Yeah, SS is next to impossible in 2ww, I will say that. I started recording everything now as it happens so at least I can look back and say-oh yeah, already had that and wasn't PG..........b/c that is what got me this last cycle-newer things or things I couldn't remember happening to me.

This is a really good idea Titi, thanks for this. 

Sorry for :BFN:. FX it is just to soon and the :witch: will still be banned.

Love and :dust: to all. 

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

fairygirl said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> I have quartz here-going to tape it to my sacral chakra, lol. Have to order me some carnelian and moonstone. Also forgot to mention that one of the PG girls at shower said that after a whole year of TTC one of her friends wrote down "get pregnant" on a piece of paper, prayed on it and put it in a "God box" and the got a BFP next month!
> 
> I was thinking of taping it to myself! Especially the carnelian to the base chakra :rofl: Picked out some rhodochrosite as I was attracted to it, it invigorates sexual organs...now we know why I picked it. I am definately going to put my Christmas wish in that envelope decoration now.Click to expand...

i'd tape it to my head, if i was told it would get me the :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Titi

Hiya Premomt-good to hear from you-hope you are having nice weekend!

Twinkle & Angel. Sorry about the BFN's. Do either of you chart? That would be really helpful right about now-because if AF is on her way Temps usually start going down (and mine will dip to coverline on day it comes) but if you are PG they will stay up-sometimes even go higher. That helped me a lot last cycle when I was in denial and got 3 bfns but kept wanting to think I might still be PG b/c I was a little late and thought I had a lot of symptoms. I just kept looking at my chart and knowing it wasn't so because of the temp drops.

GG-not out of game yet-8 dpo could even be before implantation, lol!
I think along the same lines though when we have somewhere special to go out to and it is during that time!!!!

Nic-I started a journal on this site where I can easily record everything when I am on here.......I didn't post a link though b/c it is very thorough and kind of embarassingly TMI-but I just wanted to know everything for reference from now on.....and though I can usually remember from one cycle to the next-by Cycle 12 now I have a hard time remembering what I have tried and experienced, say 6 or 8 months ago!!!

Yes-lets all tape crystals to our heads!


----------



## GossipGirly

lol i no, titi what do u make of my chart today? its in my sig xx


----------



## Titi

Hi GG-I just posted a longer response to you in the Chart Stalker thread-I think it is messed up b/c of last night's work/lack of sleep. OR................could be massive ID!
(oops dont want to get your hopes up)


----------



## angelmyky

thank you for the lovely comments everyone. yes doctors over here are stupid and it is frustrating but i suppose it is best to wait.....im ok today, not stressed out at all :D only problem im having is that for 2 days now me and my OH havent had :sex: ..... this is mainly because my sister has come to stay with us (shes going through a break up, her fiance ended it, was horrible), so it feels abit awkward with other people in the house :rofl: but the main problem is that im finding the idea of sex horrible, i cringe whenever i think about him touching me with his "area", its not that i dont fancy him, i dont know why it makes me cringe. plus lately the smell of sex/cum makes me nauseous....(tmi, im so sorry).......this has never happened before and i dont know why its happening now. my sex drive has really gone down hill in past couple of days, all i want to do is hug and be around him but cant stand him touching me in a rude way.... :wacko: ive told him how i feel and hes ok about it, obviously it bothers him but hes very understanding about it :D which is good because i was worried he'd think i didnt find him attractive anymore. 

well other than the sex problem ive been ok i guess, eating too much though :( :shy: so embarrassing....im always hungry, even after eating a big meal, i end up munching on bananas or plums......oh talking about plums, my 9 month old kitten went all ninja on me the other day. i was eating a plum and he was coming around me obviously wanting some of it, so i went to give him abit and he sniffed it then went ninja, doing crazy things. he stood on his back legs and waved his paws at the plum then slapped it out my hand then did a weird backflip away from it, then pounced on it and started slapping it around the room :rofl: was hilarious to watch. i couldnt stop laughing. hes such a cutie, ive had him since he was 7 weeks old so i keep calling him my "lil man", his name is Dinx but he mainly listens to "lil man" or the kiss noises i do. he does random crazy things, so no matter how stressed i feel hes always there to make me laugh haha. plus when im upset he pops up out of nowhere and starts purring whilst he rubs my face with his head......bless him. dont worry, im not a crazy cat lady haha, its just so cute to see when he does things like that.

anyways how is everyone? 

oh and twinkle, sorry to hear you got a BFN, they suck dont they?! :hugs: im testing on the 4th dec, would you like to test same day. we seem to be having the same sort of problem dont we.....silly BFNs and no AF. grrrr, i hope you get your :bfp: soon hun. good luck..... 

:dust: to all.....xx

sorry for long post :shy: i cant help being in such a good mood today, im tired as hell though and feeling very nauseous (keep being sick aswell) but im happy so im letting it all go over my head and im not going to let it get to me :D :hugs: to everyone :) xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Angelmyky-notice you are on right now-hope you are hanging in there okay. I know this is a stressful time for you :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks xx


----------



## angelmyky

hi titi, im ok thank you. just wrote a long post, wasnt meant to be that long :rofl: x


----------



## twinklestar8

titi - I didnt chart this month as it was our first month ttc, if AF arrives I will do it next month will be interesting to see what happens, love seeing all of yours!


----------



## westbrja

Titi - Once a woman is preggo the hcg begins to rise. On average it doubles every 48-72 hours. It peaks at around 8-11 weeks and then slowly begins to decrease for the remainder of the pregnancy. If levels are to low it could be a sign of m/c or some other fetal defect. If its extremely high this could be a sign of multiples. However, a normal healthy pregnancy can develop from low hcg numbers. So its not good to get caught up with them. Hope this explains hcg a lil better.


----------



## angel75

hey Titi no i haven't done temps or charts or anything like that...maybe i should start! Still got to work out whether me and the fella are gonna still be together tho so if i miss out this time i need to work out whats gonna happen in the new year.... 
Still no signs of my AF tho! Felt nauseous all day today, really tired, not really hungry still constipated (sorry!), cramps every now and again and just generally feeling "wet" down there, white cm....prob same symptoms of AF on its way..


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> Hiya Premomt-good to hear from you-hope you are having nice weekend!
> 
> Twinkle & Angel. Sorry about the BFN's. Do either of you chart? That would be really helpful right about now-because if AF is on her way Temps usually start going down (and mine will dip to coverline on day it comes) but if you are PG they will stay up-sometimes even go higher. That helped me a lot last cycle when I was in denial and got 3 bfns but kept wanting to think I might still be PG b/c I was a little late and thought I had a lot of symptoms. I just kept looking at my chart and knowing it wasn't so because of the temp drops.
> 
> GG-not out of game yet-8 dpo could even be before implantation, lol!
> I think along the same lines though when we have somewhere special to go out to and it is during that time!!!!
> 
> Nic-I started a journal on this site where I can easily record everything when I am on here.......I didn't post a link though b/c it is very thorough and kind of embarassingly TMI-but I just wanted to know everything for reference from now on.....and though I can usually remember from one cycle to the next-by Cycle 12 now I have a hard time remembering what I have tried and experienced, say 6 or 8 months ago!!!
> 
> Yes-lets all tape crystals to our heads!

Hi Titi, 

I think it is a really good idea. I am only third month in so wouldn't have thought about doing it, but If it takes me a few months I think it would be worth writing things down now. 

It is threads like this that make you think of things that you wouldn't have considered. 

Lots of :hugs: and :dust:

I can imagine the reaction of my students if i turned up to work with a crystal taped to my head! 

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

angelmyky said:


> thank you for the lovely comments everyone. yes doctors over here are stupid and it is frustrating but i suppose it is best to wait.....im ok today, not stressed out at all :D only problem im having is that for 2 days now me and my OH havent had :sex: ..... this is mainly because my sister has come to stay with us (shes going through a break up, her fiance ended it, was horrible), so it feels abit awkward with other people in the house :rofl: but the main problem is that im finding the idea of sex horrible, i cringe whenever i think about him touching me with his "area", its not that i dont fancy him, i dont know why it makes me cringe. plus lately the smell of sex/cum makes me nauseous....(tmi, im so sorry).......this has never happened before and i dont know why its happening now. my sex drive has really gone down hill in past couple of days, all i want to do is hug and be around him but cant stand him touching me in a rude way.... :wacko: ive told him how i feel and hes ok about it, obviously it bothers him but hes very understanding about it :D which is good because i was worried he'd think i didnt find him attractive anymore.
> 
> well other than the sex problem ive been ok i guess, eating too much though :( :shy: so embarrassing....im always hungry, even after eating a big meal, i end up munching on bananas or plums......oh talking about plums, my 9 month old kitten went all ninja on me the other day. i was eating a plum and he was coming around me obviously wanting some of it, so i went to give him abit and he sniffed it then went ninja, doing crazy things. he stood on his back legs and waved his paws at the plum then slapped it out my hand then did a weird backflip away from it, then pounced on it and started slapping it around the room :rofl: was hilarious to watch. i couldnt stop laughing. hes such a cutie, ive had him since he was 7 weeks old so i keep calling him my "lil man", his name is Dinx but he mainly listens to "lil man" or the kiss noises i do. he does random crazy things, so no matter how stressed i feel hes always there to make me laugh haha. plus when im upset he pops up out of nowhere and starts purring whilst he rubs my face with his head......bless him. dont worry, im not a crazy cat lady haha, its just so cute to see when he does things like that.
> 
> anyways how is everyone?
> 
> oh and twinkle, sorry to hear you got a BFN, they suck dont they?! :hugs: im testing on the 4th dec, would you like to test same day. we seem to be having the same sort of problem dont we.....silly BFNs and no AF. grrrr, i hope you get your :bfp: soon hun. good luck.....
> 
> :dust: to all.....xx
> 
> sorry for long post :shy: i cant help being in such a good mood today, im tired as hell though and feeling very nauseous (keep being sick aswell) but im happy so im letting it all go over my head and im not going to let it get to me :D :hugs: to everyone :) xx

Hope your ok :hugs:

Nic x


----------



## cazd

heya ladies !

Hows everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## twinklestar8

Planning a chilled evening tonight, wine and chinese takeaway - lovely!!! How about you ladies? Bought a few more cheap tests today ready for if AF doesnt arrive.

OH has said not to test without him knowing, lol, what he doesnt know wont hurt, also he wont complain if I got a BFP!


----------



## cazd

I'm just about to settle down with you've been framed and X-Factor!
hmm... gonna see if I can find some food - it must be eating time right?


----------



## angel75

i'm tucked up in bed watching a bit of 24 waiting for xfactor to arrive. Up at 430 in the morning for work (bleugh) so a nice quiet saturday night. Hows you tonight twinkle? I've been getting cramp like pains down there but i honestly couldn't say whether its AF or my ibs pains! How frustrating. Although i've had a BFN i'm not convinced that i'm not Pg....am i in denial or do i have a right to be in denial??


----------



## angel75

ha ha twinkle when you testing again??


----------



## Titi

Hi-I think it is normal to be in "denial" with a bfn.....argh I actually go into denial with a BFN, AF AND temp drops. In fact am over a week through with both and had a little naseau and cramping in the tub this morning and thought for a few minutes "hmmm maybe I missed something last week and am preggers!" Lol. I guess its not so much that I really think I am pg-just want so bad not to not be!

Well just got a v. faint line on my opk. I know that is a negative but it still tells me something-OV on the way! Too bad All this EPO and GF juice and NOOOOOOOO signs of EWCM. sigh.

As far as the temping/journeling go-I only started in Oct. and have been TTC #1 since Jan. But I wish I had done it all along. IT is so helpful-not only for OV but also in the 2ww to see if it is looking like a pregnancy chart. Gives me something to do and something I am in control of-and yet, it might not be for everyone because of course it forces you to constantly be thinking of TTC. 

BTW, Saw the "Diva Cup" in Whole Foods today. I am imagining it is like the Mooncups/Instead cup. LORD that thing is GINORMOUS!!!!! Maybe I am not ready yet-had no idea it would be so big!!! Abi-help! And, get this-they have a "before vag. childbirth & after size but also an "under 30 years old" and an "over 30 years old" size. Ummmmmmmmmmmmm did my vagina get bigger in the last few years and nobody told me?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## angel75

bleugh!!! cups???? whats that all about!!!


----------



## Titi

hee hee-Angel you must have missed our chat about them the other day.....this thread moves fast. They are designed as an alternative to pads & tampons for AF but has been some talk of using them after BD to prevent "leakage" -you can take a looksy a few posts back. In my head I was thinking they were going to be somewhat like the old "sponge" but they looked like dixie cups lol!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> BTW, Saw the "Diva Cup" in Whole Foods today. I am imagining it is like the Mooncups/Instead cup. LORD that thing is GINORMOUS!!!!! Maybe I am not ready yet-had no idea it would be so big!!! Abi-help! And, get this-they have a "before vag. childbirth & after size but also an "under 30 years old" and an "over 30 years old" size. Ummmmmmmmmmmmm did my vagina get bigger in the last few years and nobody told me?????????????????????????????????????

ha ha.This has really made my day!

Chilling tonight with wine and chocolate. Having a night off from stressing!

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey tinsels tot's!! How are we all?

I'm not sure I could cope with the cups i'm having a nightmare with pre-seed it is such a faf and makes it all very unspontaneous!! I gave into temptation last night and drank a bottle of wine - I feel very guilty today!!!


----------



## abster

Hi Titi, I wear a post-30/post-baby mooncup, being post-30 and post-baby. Yep. apparently we start sagging at 30 regardless of babies. Nice, huh? If you make a circle of your thumb and pointing finger (? the one next to your thumb), you'll have roughly the circumference of the top of the mooncup. Have you googled mooncup or keeper? Might find you can get one of those. I prefer mooncup, possibly just because it's clear, not brown. Coz obviously it's important that it's pretty, being as only I see it!
Time to bd.
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

angel 75 - I was naughty and tested again this morning - god I am actually becoming a poas addict!!

I got a very faint line this morning, so I guess its a VERY very very cautious BFP!!

As I said before I am now going to wait until somewhen between the 2nd - 5th dec to take another to see if it really is a BFP! That will be day 41 - 44.

Did you enjoy x factor?


----------



## GossipGirly

angel75 who do u want to win xfactor? gotta be joe! he is fab and from the town were i live, he is a huge star already here and has the whole of the north east folowing him...mind i didnt like how they showed him walking thru the worst back lane they could find, when we have a lovely town centre/sea front, i think they just did it to do a rag-riches spin off cos staceys angle was single mother x


----------



## twinklestar8

gossipgirly, thats interesting and naughty they did that!! They are a nightmare for he whole drama drama, sob story thing arent they!!!

I dont know who I want to win this year, I dont think anyone is amazing particularly - they are good singers and ten million times better than me, but they dont jump out at me like Leona did.


----------



## GossipGirly

:o no good singers joe is ammmmmmazing lol I really dislike stacy soleman tho see is annoying and just shouts her songs she cant sing softly x


----------



## bubbles

DAMN IT!! I really need to be on the ball with you lot, been gone a couple of days and I think there's about 20+ pages of chitter chatter


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok just popping on to let you know I'm still alive!! The inlaws are with us all weekend and I don't want to log on incase they see!

Well... WESTBRJA.... COOOOOOONNNGRAATTUUULLLATIIOONNSSS!!!! Finally someone gave the witch a damn good thrashing!! I'm now going to have to change my blimen signature.. how mean are you?? LOL! Seriously.. well done!

GG - You tested too early Mrs so don't worry about your BFN. I'll have my fingers crossed for you this week though!

Lots of Love F&C xxx


----------



## lolley

bubbles same here, i went xmas shopping all day yesterday so never got on here and i knew it, so much to read:wacko:

twinkle Fx for your :BFP: :dust:

xfactor was so much better with the twins gone :) i'm liking Joe too, he hasn't put a foot wrong yet for me.


----------



## Titi

wow twinkle really excited its a true BFP!!!!!!! FX'd

Abi-Thanks. That is how big the Diva cup was which was also clear. It was about the same length. Looks tricky. Not ruling it out yet though.

F&C-glad to see you!!!

So-I am so proud of myself I finally have EWCM. (LOL) Didn't think I even made that kind as it was a no show my first month charting but have had yesterday evening and today. Not gobs of it-just a little. Don't know how much there is supposed to be. 

Also-since we are now ready to BABYDANCE DH wanted me to ask about the Preseed as it is our first time using it. The tube says there are only about 6-8 applications which Dh thought wasn't very much given how long a normal tube of other types of lubrication last. He wanted me to ask if you are supposed to use a real lot.

I also think I might give the baking soda a try now-getting desparate.

Well will be gone the day-having a second Thanksgiving with my family now.


----------



## Angelblue

Oh my god - help me!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am only 7DPO and was planning to test on the 7th - only a week away... and for some reason I have an overwhelming urge to run upstairs and test - I have 2 in my drawer! Whats wrong with me??? It wouldn't even show up that early (or would it??? NO no it wouldn't!!)

My self control has gone out the window - SOMEBODY STOP ME!!! I'VE GOT A STICK AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT!!!!!!!!

By the way - CONGRATS WEST!! :happydance:


----------



## LauraLy

twinklestar8 said:


> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace

Sorry haven't been on in a while- as have been away with family for Thanksgiving and no internet. I also will be testing on the 7th! :happydance:


----------



## LauraLy

westbrja said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace
> 
> BFP for me at 14dpo!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry for the delayed response...but YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## twinklestar8

angelblue - wait - although I'd be the same as you, with my last preg I got nothing at 10dpo, but a positive at 17dpo!


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> Oh my god - help me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am only 7DPO and was planning to test on the 7th - only a week away... and for some reason I have an overwhelming urge to run upstairs and test - I have 2 in my drawer! Whats wrong with me??? It wouldn't even show up that early (or would it??? NO no it wouldn't!!)
> 
> My self control has gone out the window - SOMEBODY STOP ME!!! I'VE GOT A STICK AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way - CONGRATS WEST!! :happydance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

WWWAAAAAAIIIIITTTTTT!!!!!!! Implantation may not have even occurred yet:haha:...which is a def way to get a BFN! 

We are testing on the 7th...you crazy girl! Geesh... I go visit family for 3 days- come back and your already trying to poas!:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

PHEW THAT WAS CLOSE!!! Thanks guys!!

I know its too early - I don't know whats wrong with me, I've been fine up til now - I just want it soooo bad and I'm so impatient!!!

Sorry Laura - I'm back on track - roll on the 7th! DONT EVER LEAVE ME AGAIN!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls, im just popping in to say hi, off for a nap as had a hugeeee sunday lunch with my family and its taking its toll lol! hope everyone is well today titi yeh for ewcm, dont use a lot of the preseed its really runny and i worry that the sperm with run out with it haha! i found up to the first or second line on the applicator was enough xxxxx


----------



## twinklestar8

well done angelblue!!! so proud of you - much better will power than me!!

I get an urge suddenly come over me and I NEED to go and test - lol - crazy!!


----------



## angel75

twinkle - ha just read your other thread about a faint line on a BFP...as everyone keeps saying a line is a line!!! Congrats hun. i'll test with you again on weds cos i still haven't got my AF! cd30....very unusual for me! Had crampy pains and i thought i was starting to get a bit of blood this morning the tiniest tiniest amount of brown came out but then nothing! Wierd. Will keep you updated anyway in case i do get the wicked witch seeking me out from now till wed! 
GossipGirly you know what i have no idea who i want to win xfactor. They're all doing my head in if i'm honest none of them are fantastic are they! Stacey is good singer but she gets on my nerves by not speaking properly. Danyl is good but i just don't like him. JOe was very good but again would i buy his records...prob not! lloyd bless is just nothing and olly is odd looking...never trust a man with eyes too close together haha..i just watch it to see if judges argue or if someone messes up singing tee hee now that would be good tv!!


----------



## bubbles

:happydance: My parents have got my hopes up with a stupid old wives tale that if a child looks through their legs another baby is on the way, Edward has been doing it quite alot recently but then he is just starting to take steps so think it's probably just that he's exploring his legs a bit more


----------



## westbrja

LauraLy said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> Im losing track a bit of where everyone is - should we have a list maybe?? I only went back a few pages, so if there is already one  apologies  also sorry if I missed anyone off  just pop yourself on.
> 
> Ive not filled everyone in as I was going back reading through all the pages looking for info - lol - which was taking time!
> 
> Twinklestar 8  Waiting to test (again - 3 BFN's)
> Abster -
> Westbrja - :) BFP on 11/27 :) 14 dpo!!
> Lolley
> Fish & Chips - AF
> Fairy Girl  waiting for ov
> Angle Blue  waiting to test 7th Dec
> Angelmyky
> Gossip girly
> Lou229
> Nuttynicnak
> Titi
> Bubbles  waiting to test 10th dec
> Dee7509
> Ava Grace
> 
> BFP for me at 14dpo!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response...but YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> Congratulations!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Congrat to all the other BFP ladies! Hugs to the AF and BFN gals.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to EWCM Titi!!! (never thought I'd hear myself say that!!)

Twinklestar... I have everything crossed for you but that sounds really promising!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

oo. Twinkle, I hope your faint line is a sign of things to come! Titi your ewcm news is fab! As you can tell I'm in another optimistic mood. My tree is huge but looking nicely decorated. I put a my wish in the envelope on the tree. Now after a conversation with my future SIL last night we are searching for back up baby names :dust:

I missed xfactor last night! Is it worth watching?


----------



## angel75

hmmm yeah! the whole nation watches it haha I think rhianna is on tonight and someone else (can't remember) so should be a good show!


----------



## angelmyky

angel75 said:


> hmmm yeah! the whole nation watches it haha I think rhianna is on tonight and someone else (can't remember) so should be a good show!

i saw it lastnight and thought it was pretty boring to be honest. im still annoyed that Lucy got booted off the other week, silly voters.

its alicia keys and rihanna tonight. should be good, i like rihannas new song :D not keen on alicia keys though :rofl:


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> PHEW THAT WAS CLOSE!!! Thanks guys!!
> 
> I know its too early - I don't know whats wrong with me, I've been fine up til now - I just want it soooo bad and I'm so impatient!!!
> 
> Sorry Laura - I'm back on track - roll on the 7th! DONT EVER LEAVE ME AGAIN!!!



:rofl::rofl:Couldn't think of it!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## cazd

i'm getting well bored with xfactor - hope Danyl or lloyd go out this week.
I love Olly and I used to love stacey but she's not doing much with that fabulous voice of hers!

Not sure we'll bother watching the results tonight...


----------



## angel75

i think i'd rather sit and obsess about every little symptom that i'm getting or not getting and trying to work on my psychic powers whether i'm pg or not!!
:rofl:


----------



## cazd

its so strange isn't it - there's this THING thats living inside you and your hormones go crazy and temps go up - but we're totally oblivious !

its not fair!


----------



## GossipGirly

evening ladies just popping by, my little doggy has bene poorly tonight, his face swelled up and he went really lethargic and vomitted was ready to take him to the vets but swelling has gone down and he perked up, he gave me a scare, god help me when my own kids are poorly! xxx


----------



## abster

GG - glad your doggie's OK now, must have been a been a nasty scare.
Bubbles - wish the looking-through-the-legs thing was true; #1 spends half her day bent double looking through her legs in a yoga-like way!

I'm pleased to say that our house is an X Factor-free zone! Totally!! :happydance: 

Has anybody got some spare ewcm? I seem a bit short of it this month. If anybody's borrowed it, I'd like it back now please :rofl:

Seriously. GIVE IT BACK - I NEED IT!!! :hissy:

Umm have I missed anything? Sorry, I'm in a hurry tonight..
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

anyone watching xfactor!!! I hate this bit - they never sing live!!!

Sorry to hear about your dog!! Glad he is ok.


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah I hate the non singing live bit. Looks like I didn't miss too much last night. I'm getting a bit fed up of it if I'm honest. Why is Alicia Keys shouting?


----------



## fairygirl

Just having a giggle with OH, so I'm CD12 of 32... what's that 1 week pregnant? :haha:


----------



## Ava Grace

ha! I like that way of thinking fairygirl! I have never thought of it like that!! Hope you ladies are all ok. I'm cd12 today too.

I'm sooo glad Lloyd is out I am actually in love with Olly a little bit!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilaala

I love the idea of this thread and the name is super cute! Could I join?

I promise I'll give up obsessing?


----------



## Lilaala

abster said:


> Has anybody got some spare ewcm? I seem a bit short of it this month. If anybody's borrowed it, I'd like it back now please :rofl:
> 
> Seriously. GIVE IT BACK - I NEED IT!!! :hissy:

:oops: Sorry! I forgot to return it :dohh: :blush: My bad, is there a late fee?


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Lilaala, welcome to the thread. It's a great place! 
:dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

I actually came up with the name tinsel tots (bow bow thankyou thankyou) haha if u look in the bonfire babies bit.. I was quite chuffed with my suggestion... welcome to the thread :D xxxxx


----------



## Premomt

wish I knew what this xfactor show is... From what I gather it seems like our american idol?


----------



## Lilaala

Thanks much ladies! 

Toying with sig now to try to fit in the text.

I have no idea about X Factor, I've heard of it but I don't have cable so I'm very out of the loop for all the current popular shows.


----------



## LauraLy

GossipGirly said:


> evening ladies just popping by, my little doggy has bene poorly tonight, his face swelled up and he went really lethargic and vomitted was ready to take him to the vets but swelling has gone down and he perked up, he gave me a scare, god help me when my own kids are poorly! xxx

I am the exact same way with my 2! :haha: People say I spoil my pups so much they worry how I will be with kids! I say I love my dogs so much that I can only imagine how much I will LOVE my kids! :winkwink:


----------



## westbrja

I guess I'm out of the loop with the xfactor show too.
Sorry no ewcm here! I've seen pics on here of women that had massive amts. I'm sure one of them can spare lol.
Gossip - Sorry to hear abt the lil doggy. Glad its better!
Welcome Lilaala!


----------



## angel75

premont yeah simon cowell couldn't get away with doing pop idol on his own over here as someone else developed that show so he decided to do more or less the same concept but called it x factor...Its down to the last 2 weeks now but its nowhere near as good as it has been for the past few years


----------



## abster

Lilaala said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody got some spare ewcm? I seem a bit short of it this month. If anybody's borrowed it, I'd like it back now please :rofl:
> 
> Seriously. GIVE IT BACK - I NEED IT!!! :hissy:
> 
> :oops: Sorry! I forgot to return it :dohh: :blush: My bad, is there a late fee?Click to expand...

I'm just relieved to know it's not gone missing permanently! Hello Lilaala, welcome to tinsel tots. Don't stop obsessing, or we'll kick you out! Have you thought of trying acupuncture? I've just begun having it and finding out the wonders it can work. There's a book called The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis, which is wonderful. I've been going on about it in various places for the last few days. Try it!
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hello all!

Welcome Lilaala! Abi-I didn't have any ewcm at all last cycle but was religious about epo & grapefruit juice for first time ever since CD2 and-yay! Think it may have also pushed OV up b/c everything on my chart is moved up a few days and should be OV today or tomorrow!

GG-Thanks for preseed advice!


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh man my chart looks poop and im just not feeling very pregnant, going to buy some tests today so will test in the morning as cant hold off anymore x


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Welcome Lilaala! Abi-I didn't have any ewcm at all last cycle but was religious about epo & grapefruit juice for first time ever since CD2 and-yay! Think it may have also pushed OV up b/c everything on my chart is moved up a few days and should be OV today or tomorrow!
> 
> GG-Thanks for preseed advice!

That's the strange thing, Titi. I've been taking 1000mg evening primrose and drinking grapefruit juice too. I've knocked the grapefruit juice on the head now though and it takes a while for the EPO to kick in anyway apparently. Maybe I'm not close enough to ov yet, who knows?
Good news for you though! :happydance: Just remember not to symptom spot this time and leave testing til really, really late and it'll be a lot less stressful this time round (and keep pouring buckets of orange juice down DH's throat and hide his ciggies :rofl:)
Off to my 2nd acu session in a little while. The friend who was going to have #1 for me is ill, I found out this morning, so I've been desperately trying to find someone to look after her. It's one of those days that made you really miserable as a child, when everybody else is busy or sick so you have nobody to play with (can anybody hear violins?) so I've had to get my mum to drive over (about 15 miles) to have her. Needless to say, #1 is very pleased!
Laters.
Abi x


----------



## twinklestar8

Good afternoon ladies!!

being the naughty impatient person that I am, I went to boots at lunch time and got a clear blue digital. I came back and poas -less than an hour after I last pee'd and it has come back pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!

WOOOOOOOO a Definite BFP!! Sorry I didnt wait Angel75. It got the better of me today. BUT I will be testing again on Weds as thats when I told OH I would test and I just want to be 100%

Soooooo exciting!!


----------



## lolley

WOW!!!! twinkle Congratulations :hugs:
looking orwards to wednesdays result!!! :)

Well for me, the witch is on her broom and finally gone, so to start with the opk's :) and see how we go.

Hi to the new ladies :hi:

sending :dust: to everyone as always


----------



## westbrja

Oooooh congrats twinkle, u naughty girl lol!!!


----------



## LauraLy

twinklestar8 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!
> 
> being the naughty impatient person that I am, I went to boots at lunch time and got a clear blue digital. I came back and poas -less than an hour after I last pee'd and it has come back pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOO a Definite BFP!! Sorry I didnt wait Angel75. It got the better of me today. BUT I will be testing again on Weds as thats when I told OH I would test and I just want to be 100%
> 
> Soooooo exciting!!

twinkle....that is SOOOOO exciting!:happydance: you must be jumping up and down right now! :happydance: Congratulations! :thumbup:

Lets hope all these BFPs rub their baby dust all over this thread so we all can get our Tinsel Tots soon! :hugs:


----------



## twinklestar8

I am so excited!! I felt like a right wally in the toilets though waiting for it to develop - ha!! People must have wondered what I was doing!!

Trying to work out when that means I conceived then? Will try and calculate tonight.

It says 1 - 2 weeks, so if 1 week today I would have conceived 23rd Nov or if 2 weeks 16th Nov.

We only BD on 9, 10, 12,13,14 &15. And my af was on 23rd Oct. So that would mean 24 days or or 31 days. 

I cant work it out, lol!!


----------



## Titi

Yay Twinklestar!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Abi-I didn't think the EPO or GF juice were working for me either as the first week+ of my cycle I barely had any CM at all. But then there it was tiny lil patch of EW. I have had tiny little patches past few days. Nothing too much but just happy its there!


----------



## GossipGirly

10 dpo bfn for me, it was more a satisfying my poas urge tho as it was a cheapy £1 test at 4 o clock in the afternoon so i set myself up for failure really, it does still disspoint you tho xxx

ooo and congrats twinkle x


----------



## nuttynicnak

twinklestar8 said:


> I am so excited!! I felt like a right wally in the toilets though waiting for it to develop - ha!! People must have wondered what I was doing!!
> 
> Trying to work out when that means I conceived then? Will try and calculate tonight.
> 
> It says 1 - 2 weeks, so if 1 week today I would have conceived 23rd Nov or if 2 weeks 16th Nov.
> 
> We only BD on 9, 10, 12,13,14 &15. And my af was on 23rd Oct. So that would mean 24 days or or 31 days.
> 
> I cant work it out, lol!!

Congrats Twinklestar, this thread really is luck we have had a few :bfp:. 

:DUST: to everyone. 

I think the :witch: has got me this month, starting to have symptoms arrrggghhhhh.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Angelblue

WOW!!!!!! Congrats Twinkle - woooo we've had a few bfp's now!!!

I am getting so impatient to test! I have been a bit irritable like I do normally before af - is that a bad sign or do you still get that when you are pregnant?


----------



## ZoeZo

Congratulations to al who got :bfp: :happydance:

I'm out again this month, haven't posted or kept up with my cycle as me and o/h had a rocky start to this cycle sp didn't really take much notice. Then realise we bd too early and too late totally missing out the fertile period :dohh:

Oh well heres to next cycle 

Zoe


----------



## Angelblue

:rofl:

Ha ha try this for a bit of fun...

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/

Found this on another thread and thought I would share it with Tinsel Tots coz it made me giggle!

Apparently I'm pregnant with a boy 13lb 16oz - whoa hes a big boy!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## scarlett83

Congratulations to all BFP's so far. Fingers crossed for those still waiting to test. xx


----------



## lolley

Angelblue said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha try this for a bit of fun...
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Found this on another thread and thought I would share it with Tinsel Tots coz it made me giggle!
> 
> Apparently I'm pregnant with a boy 13lb 16oz - whoa hes a big boy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:

How funy is that :wacko:

apparently i am pregnant with a boy weighing 11lb 3oz
funny that as the witch has just left :haha:


----------



## twinklestar8

I was convinced AF was going to arrive. I have also been a bit stressy and emotional. Sunday I randomly stressed at my husband, then thought I was going to cry!??!?! :wacko:


----------



## twinklestar8

Thank you all for messages, going to do another clear blue weds, then thats it I will believe it!


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha try this for a bit of fun...
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Found this on another thread and thought I would share it with Tinsel Tots coz it made me giggle!
> 
> Apparently I'm pregnant with a boy 13lb 16oz - whoa hes a big boy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:

That is TOO FUNNY!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I also am pregnant..with a 13lb 9oz brown hair blue eyed boy!!!! :laugh2::laugh2: 
So it says results guaranteed...I clicked on it and this is what it says "Our results are 100% guaranteed. Please note we only guarantee that you'll get a result, not that the results will be accurate.":haha: Thanks for the laugh angelblue!!!!:winkwink: Oh and Fabio is the father!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LauraLy

nuttynicnak said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited!! I felt like a right wally in the toilets though waiting for it to develop - ha!! People must have wondered what I was doing!!
> 
> Trying to work out when that means I conceived then? Will try and calculate tonight.
> 
> It says 1 - 2 weeks, so if 1 week today I would have conceived 23rd Nov or if 2 weeks 16th Nov.
> 
> We only BD on 9, 10, 12,13,14 &15. And my af was on 23rd Oct. So that would mean 24 days or or 31 days.
> 
> I cant work it out, lol!!
> 
> Congrats Twinklestar, this thread really is luck we have had a few :bfp:.
> 
> :DUST: to everyone.
> 
> I think the :witch: has got me this month, starting to have symptoms arrrggghhhhh.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXClick to expand...

Don't stress yet nic...my friend swore she was going to get AF and refused to believe she was preg- until her DH bought a test and made her take it. When does that ever happen around here :nope:- that our OH MAKES US poas....:rofl: and guess what- she got her BFP! 
PMA, PMA, PMA...it isn't over until that nasty :witch: shows her face...which she won't because shes been banned!!!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## angel75

Twinkle i'm so pleased for you!!! Don't know if you saw the other post but was asking how many tests did you have that came up BFN?

I tested today again at 5pm and got a BFN :( Not even a faint line so i think i'm gonna quit while i'm ahead its far too easy to persuade yourself that you're pg!! I'm cd31 and never gone this late before so god knows whats going on with my body...ah well!!

But twinkle i'm so glad at least one of us got the result!!!! Spread a little of that baby dust this way haha xx


----------



## twinklestar8

I just did that tester (https://www.thepregnancytester.com/) thing 6lb 16oz girl. Now that would be lovely, I had a 7lb 8oz girl last time and my poor bits were destroyed!! :( maybe a slightly smaller baby would just fall out!!

You never know Angel75. It took me until about day 35 to get a faint line and until day 39 to get a definite BFP!

I replied on the other thread about tests, I took about 4 and got BFNs, then 2 faint lines and then the clear blue BFP!! lol at all those tests!!

My hubby was moaning I was poas too often and I said that this could potentially be the last time I ever get to get excited about poas and potentially having a positive result as we may decide two is enough. He said fair enough pee on as many sticks as you like!


----------



## angel75

Ha ha ha then in that case get him to buy a bucketful so you can keep seeing the BFP!! haha Well i'm just gonna wait for AF to arrive now but if there is any changes (doubtful!) i'll let you know! Congrats again huni i'm absolutely buzzing for ya!!x x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Angelblue said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha try this for a bit of fun...
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Found this on another thread and thought I would share it with Tinsel Tots coz it made me giggle!
> 
> Apparently I'm pregnant with a boy 13lb 16oz - whoa hes a big boy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:

Here's mine. The thought of 14lb is enough to put me off! i'm only 5ft 3" with size three shoes and if that relates to your pelvis, like it's supposed to do i'm screwed!!

It's A Girl! 
NICOLA, you're going to be the proud parent of a baby girl, and just look- isn't she just so damn cute! Based on our remote test results, your beautiful baby girl will weigh about 14 lbs, 1 oz and have black hair and gray eyes. Truly a Wonder To Behold! 
Would you like to know who the lucky father is? Our Genetic Validator module has processed that data and determined who the father must be. Click the "Who's The Daddy?" button to find out. 
Dick Cheney 
This must have occurred while you were in a coma or otherwise unconscious, like at a frat party. We can't think of any other likely way

Nic x

p.s PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Angelblue

Ha ha why does it keep giving us massive babies??!!!

Twinkle out of interest - have you have any implantation bleeding? What other symptoms did u get?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Don't stress yet nic...my friend swore she was going to get AF and refused to believe she was preg- until her DH bought a test and made her take it. When does that ever happen around here :nope:- that our OH MAKES US poas....:rofl: and guess what- she got her BFP! 
PMA, PMA, PMA...it isn't over until that nasty :witch: shows her face...which she won't because shes been banned!!!! :hugs::dust:[/QUOTE]

Heya Laura LY, 

To be honest i was expecting the :witch: and I am glad it is here (can i say that?) Last month i had a UTI and DH had a lung infection so we didn't bd hardly. I have been wanting the :witch: to come to enable me to get bd'ing again after and have a Tinsel Tot!. :happydance:

I know it is unusual, but i keep thinking the sooner it comes the sooner i will have a :bfp: 

Hope all is well with everyone. Congrats again to all the :bfp: s 

Nic xxxxx


----------



## twinklestar8

Thankfully mine came up with a small baby, but yours are coming up massive - I hope that doesnt happen when you get your BFP!!!!

I didnt have implantation bleeding this time, but did last time.

This time I literally had what I thought were AF cramps, maybe at a push slightly fuller boobs, but not alot. About a week ago I felt a bit nauseous literally a couple of times I suddenly thought I felt sick, then it passed. And then when I thought AF was going to arrive I got more CM, which I didnt analyse as I couldnt remember what it did before.


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations Twinklestar!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Lilaala!

Another BFP!! Congratulations Twinklestar!! That's amazing news!

GG - Your chart isn't looking bad at all.. you're still not out as long as that witch stays away. Also I am dead impressed that you came up with Tinsel Tots. A gold star to you young lady!! 

Hi Abster - I've given up waiting for my delivery of EPO so went out and bought some today in prep for my new cycle. I really hope this is the one!!

Hey nuttynicnak - I've also got my AF although the witch is pretty much on her way now. I know what you mean about being happy to get it.. I feel like I've got a new chance every time.

Angelmyky - I'm glad I'm not the only one upset about Lucie's departure!! I wont shut up about it. She was truly talented.

xx


----------



## Dee7509

Congratulations Twinklestar!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've just taken my first EPO tablet and lordy it was ENORMOUS!!! I have no idea how I managed to get it down me.. goodness knows how I'm going to do that every day until I ov!

GG - I forgot to say goodluck for tomorrow. Will have my FX xxx


----------



## LauraLy

Heya Laura LY, 

To be honest i was expecting the :witch: and I am glad it is here (can i say that?) Last month i had a UTI and DH had a lung infection so we didn't bd hardly. I have been wanting the :witch: to come to enable me to get bd'ing again after and have a Tinsel Tot!. :happydance:

I know it is unusual, but i keep thinking the sooner it comes the sooner i will have a :bfp: 

Hope all is well with everyone. Congrats again to all the :bfp: s 

Nic xxxxx[/QUOTE]


Of course you can say that Nic!:winkwink:
That is how I felt last month.:dohh: I also had a UTI, plus strep throat and a sinus infection! I just knew it wasn't our month and we hadn't caught. I just wanted her to show up so that I could move on and get back in the game ( the :sex: game!:blush: ) ! 
PMA that you will get your Tinsel Tot soon!!!!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## LauraLy

Hope this isn't TMI...but I have a question. This cycle I felt like I had hardly ANY CM. Maybe whoever stole Abi's stole mine too:shrug:??? But this is unusual for me- I've never had an issue before. And it's not like I didn't have any- just barely any :wacko: Now, I am getting a lot...not EWCM- creamier white CM...I don't remember getting this during other cycles- is this normal? :shrug: I am trying very hard not to SS this cycle- but this is something that is hard to miss right now! :dohh: So, is this a good or bad sign??? :blush:
I think I need to use titi's journal idea- that way I can look back and say "Ohhh yes I did have this before" or "Nope this is def something new!" That way I won't worry and wonder so much! :winkwink:
Thanks for any help ladies!!!! My wait is almost over...testing in a week!!!!!:thumbup:

:hugs::dust:


----------



## angelmyky

hey firstly congrats on the BFP :D :happydance:

well i said i'd test on 4th dec but i got impatient and did one about 1 hour ago. it started as a faint positive, the extra line stayed there for roughly 30seconds (maybe more) and then disappeared. im upset. im not sure if its a real bfp and my hcg is low or if i was conned with a fake positive...... :cry: how can this happen? im so upset about this. i should have just waited. i kind of feel selfish because all i can think about is "im sick of seeing pregnant people.....", this is only because im nearly 2 weeks late for AF and this is my 5th BFN......was it a true faint positive or are the HPTs against me?!!!!! :(

well i guess i should wait for 4th. so tough being patient when ive never been this late before. my cycles used to run like clock work....i used to always be on time for af........that all changed once i started TTC. 

does anyone else ever wonder why they bother?? sorry for being morbid, i just dont know how to be ok after that test. :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey angelmyky.. that sounds really positive.. your body may still have low levels of the hormone but fingers crossed you will get a BFP soon.

I totally know how you feel about feeling feedup. Everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant and although I'm so happy for them, I can't help but think 'why not me'. FX you wont have to worry about it for too much longer!!

Do you have another test you can use tomorrow or the day after? You should do it in the morning as well if you can. x


----------



## GossipGirly

helloooo thanks fish and chips was goin to pm you earlier to see how u were doing but i forgot :doh: i tested today with a £1 shop cheapy at 4pm and obv neg but testing with frer tomorrow... had af like cramp tonight while lying in bed watching tv and boobs have really never let up since 4dpo and im sure my veins are darker on my nipples still, hope this is a gd sign lol xxx


Hope everything is ok with everyone, sorry to hear about ur bfn angelmyk hope u get ur bfp soon xxx


----------



## LauraLy

GossipGirly said:


> helloooo thanks fish and chips was goin to pm you earlier to see how u were doing but i forgot :doh: i tested today with a £1 shop cheapy at 4pm and obv neg but testing with frer tomorrow... had af like cramp tonight while lying in bed watching tv and boobs have really never let up since 4dpo and im sure my veins are darker on my nipples still, hope this is a gd sign lol xxx
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok with everyone, sorry to hear about ur bfn angelmyk hope u get ur bfp soon xxx

Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :thumbup: Fx for you! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## LauraLy

angelmyky said:


> hey firstly congrats on the BFP :D :happydance:
> 
> well i said i'd test on 4th dec but i got impatient and did one about 1 hour ago. it started as a faint positive, the extra line stayed there for roughly 30seconds (maybe more) and then disappeared. im upset. im not sure if its a real bfp and my hcg is low or if i was conned with a fake positive...... :cry: how can this happen? im so upset about this. i should have just waited. i kind of feel selfish because all i can think about is "im sick of seeing pregnant people.....", this is only because im nearly 2 weeks late for AF and this is my 5th BFN......was it a true faint positive or are the HPTs against me?!!!!! :(
> 
> well i guess i should wait for 4th. so tough being patient when ive never been this late before. my cycles used to run like clock work....i used to always be on time for af........that all changed once i started TTC.
> 
> does anyone else ever wonder why they bother?? sorry for being morbid, i just dont know how to be ok after that test. :(

sounds like it could have been a positive! :hugs: maybe try again in a few days with fmu- to make sure you have as much hcg as possible! :winkwink:
I can't imagine having to wait and wait like you are. :nope: It must be torture. Keep your spirits up- you will get an answer soon! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

Hello-

Angelymyky-still sounds somewhat hopeful-I have never got any kind of bfp-not even a slightly possibly faint positive-so FX for you. I understand what you are going through. I want to be happy for others and not jealous but yes it does get rough sometimes.

Lauraly-I can't help you much as this is the first cycle I really even noticed any cm at all, although I do know it was creamy (sorry tmi) for me after OV til AF-but not much.
Isn't it crazy how you have lived with this body all these years and yet still can't remember for your life whether you have ever experienced that before?? 
That's why my journel is so darn much TMI-I must write it all down!!!

Good luck girls!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

hello ladies,

well i gave in and tested today, i know i should wait however it was a faint pos :dohh: i know i ov later than normal as i got my true pos opk on cd 16 so i'm only around 9dpo :dohh: bt will wait a couple more days till i test again. 

oh and i took another okp and it is as strong as the control line again :shrug: 

sorry for the confusion.

hope everyone else is having a good run this month.


----------



## babybound

hello ladies! haven't been on in a little while. between the thanksgiving holiday && problems with the internet it's been crazy. hope you are all doing well.


----------



## GossipGirly

bfn 4 me today, temp is still high tho x


----------



## twinklestar8

ooooh mrs crabstike and angelmyky sounds quite positive to be getting a faint line, I got a couple of faint ones and we didnt believe them, so got a clearblue and you cant miss what it is on the digital ones as it says pregnant or not pregnant. I much prefer that than trying to interpret lines. Looking forward to hearing about you testing again!!

Titi - your journal is a very good idea, I started getting CM again the past few days, and I couldnt for the life of me remember if I always had that or if it was a symptom - who knows?

Gossipgirly - sorry about BFN - still early though!


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone. thank you so much for the lovely comments. im calmer today. had a big cry lastnight and a good sleep (for a change), so im doing ok i think. well lastnight my OH said im not doing anymore tests because hes sick of seeing me upset. hes trying to understand what im going through but its difficult because....well.....he doesnt have periods :rofl: 

i still think i should test around 4th-7th but im not good with waiting, plus i dont know what i'd do if i see another line disappear. im thinking maybe i should wait til 11th like my doctor suggested. then if i get a bfn i can go back to see him, he'd probably send me for a blood test. it is tough waiting but if i worry and get really stressed out then i will just make myself feel worse. i know it isnt wise to carry on thinking about that line so im just going to forget about those other tests and wait. im going to just say to myself that the test on 4th or 11th is my first one......least then i dont worry about it being bfn. hard to explain :rofl: 

how does the temp thing work? i randomly check my temp on a digi test throughout the day. havent done it yet though. its always around 36.6-36.8°C.....it doesnt go lower. it went up to 36.9 once but i didnt test again until a few days later. is it true that your temp goes down when af is on its way??


----------



## abster

LauraLy said:


> Hope this isn't TMI...but I have a question. This cycle I felt like I had hardly ANY CM. Maybe whoever stole Abi's stole mine too:shrug:??? But this is unusual for me- I've never had an issue before. And it's not like I didn't have any- just barely any :wacko: Now, I am getting a lot...not EWCM- creamier white CM...I don't remember getting this during other cycles- is this normal? :shrug: I am trying very hard not to SS this cycle- but this is something that is hard to miss right now! :dohh: So, is this a good or bad sign??? :blush:
> I think I need to use titi's journal idea- that way I can look back and say "Ohhh yes I did have this before" or "Nope this is def something new!" That way I won't worry and wonder so much! :winkwink:
> Thanks for any help ladies!!!! My wait is almost over...testing in a week!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::dust:

I had lots of creamy cm that I dont' unsually get.... right up until the hag came knocking, but everybody's different. I'm going to shout now... DON'T SYMPTOM SPOT!!!!! DON'T DO IT TO YOURSELF!!!!

I'm getting a bit more cm now, but it's watery. Hope the ewcm hurries up; we've already done 4 nights' babydancing and I'm sorry to say but these days it's just boring and mechanical (although apparently this is because of my kidney yang deficiency, not becasue I've become a dried-up old bag). This is the first cycle I've been taking agnus castus and having acu so it's probably something to do with that. I'm scared to stop BD for a night in case I miss ov - usually I get a pre-ov dip, but I don't know if that will happen this month because other things are different too.
Blah. Acu was great yesterday though!
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

GossipGirly, Angelmyky and MrsCrabsticke - fingers crossed for you.

Angelmyky, you can get more info on charting at the fertility friend website but basically you take your temperature every morning around the same time as soon as you wake. Try not to move around or talk before you do it since it will affect the temp. You'll need a Basal Body Temperature thermometer which reads to two decimal places.

Hope this helps!

Hi babybound, lauraly, Titi and Abster hope you're all doing well. Hope I didn't leave anyone out!


----------



## Titi

Abster-Have you tried Maca yet? I know you are doing the EPO& Grapefruit juice with me this month but I also added maca. When he takes it (which he ISNT, of course-grrrr really will have to tie him up) it increases sperm count-and for us is supposed to help with both fertility & libido. Its popular in powder form but I have been taking a liquid concentrate 30-50 drops 3-4x/day since CD2. I was having the same problem as you-BD lately not fun at all same thing you described. I have ALREADY noticed a difference since starting the maca. 

GG-I still think your chart looks pretty good-You are only 2 days from AF could dip any time but I think mine had already dipped by now last month and it ALMOST looks like yours are about to go higher. BUT then again there are the BFNs-don't want to get you hopeful the AF is truly worst after a month you think you are PG or it looks hopeful for pg. Everyone said my temps were off the chart last month and I got so excited and then BAM.

ah-forgot what else I was going to write :doh:


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone :)

hope you all doing ok, Fx for all the wonderful bfp's :dust:

I am just playing the waiting game now :coffee: starting the opk's in a couple of days, i'm only cd 6 and expect to ov around cd22/23 if it is the same as last month, but starting early as twinkle suggested as not done them before. AF has only just left and it already feels like forever :blush:


----------



## twinklestar8

Lolley I thought I would copy what I posted on another thread, 17 days ago. I dont know how long my cycle would have been when we conceived, but we worked roughly on a 35 day cycle.

*"I am on day 23 of my cycle. I dont know how long my cycle will be, longest Ive had is 48 days.

I havent a clue when I ovulated, as I did the clear blue ovulation test on days 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21 and 22 and didnt get a smiley face. Decided to stop testing and will try again next month.

We BD on day 17, 18, 20, 21 and 22 I think."* based on when we bd'd I must have ovulated around then sometime, but maybe I did the OPK's at the wrong time of day??? I was doing them first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, I was researching the Maca yesterday and one website says it brings forward Ov and shortens cycles. Maybe this could explain why you may have oved earlier. 

I am still doing research but it sounds good so far. I have to be extra careful which supplements I take since I had stopped ovulating last year and I never really pinpointed the reason. Oh, and also the PCOS.

Lolley - good luck with the OPKs, I use them too.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Dee-
I get a little worried too about messing with nature taking all these things lately-
But since absoultely nothing has worked for me so far I guess I will try a few different things for a few cycles & see what happens. I'll be guinea pig for rest of us!


----------



## angel75

Well lovely ladies i'm defo out wicked witch has defo got me in her grasp...prob not gonna try for a while until me and the oh defo sort out our problems and if we can.
Thanks everyone for your support, i'll nip in from time to time to see how you are all getting on. Best of luck for all of you for dec if you've not managed in november and to those of you lucky ones all the best and again massive congratulations. xxxx


----------



## westbrja

Sorry angel75 about the :witch: showing. Best of luck to you in your relationship! :flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry Angel75. Hope everything goes well otherwise.:hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

FX for all the faint positives. sending lots of :dust:

Good luck Angel75 and i hope it all works out for the best. 

How is everyone?

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Best wishes Angel xx

I'm currently wondering where my ewcm is. Haven't seen any yet, wet and milky at the min. I'm praying that I haven't been THAT stressed to delay O.


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

nuttynicnak - sorry af is here but at least you can get on with BDing again soon :winkwink:

Laura - I haven't got a clue about my CM! Never paid much attention before! Although did notice is stayed thicker for bit longer than I thought after ov - unless I ov later/longer!!! Is that bad?? Test soon yay!!! :happydance:

angelmyky - Ive got FX for you, I would be tearing my hair out by now! Me and OH went food shopping last night and I bought pack of 2 tests ready for next week (PMA af will be late) and he has actually hidden them from me to try and make me wait as long as I possibly can!!!! I just know I will be turning the house upsidedown in a weeks time looking for them desperate to poas!!! PMA PMA
Me and Laura are both testing on the 7th next week if you want to join us? Thats a happy medium between the 4th and the 11th - if you can wait that long!! :hugs:

gossipgirly - sorry for your bfn - its not over yet PMA PMA 

mrscrabsticke - mmm thats sounds confusing!!! :wacko: faint pos though - fx you get strong bfp soon!!! Good luck

Titi - think I might have to start a journal too - Ive got one for very basic details eg. af and bd! but should start writing down CM etc too :book:

Lolly - I know what you mean - this cycle has felt like forever, but I've made it this far - not too long to testing now. Your still in the good bit - frantic BDing!!! Let me know how the OPKs go

angel75 - :hugs: Good luck, hope everything works out x

update from me... just waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting to test!!!!!!!! I'm so impatient!!! Determined not to SS so no update on that front!!! Just trying to keep myself busy :hangwashing:

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## abster

Grrrrrrrrrr I started a reply and then the ruddy thing disappeared!

Good luck Angel75 :hugs:

Mrscrabsticke, I'm sure I've read on here that if your'e pregnant you'll get a + OPK result.

Titi, I'll stick with what I'm using at the moment I think (with my LP I don't need mu cycle shortening!) - Quing, who does my acu has OK'd everything I'm already taking and has given me something to help lengthen my LP. As for my ewcm - I think I'm getting some... either that or - TMI ALERT!!! - whats been going up the last few nights has started coming down again. SOmetimes it's really difficult to tell the difference.
Tie him up Titi!! Do you think he's in denial because he's worried that the problem might lie with him, rather than ttc just taking a long time, and if he gives in it's like admitting it? We all know how worrying that is - and we're good at talking about things and getting them out in the open. You'll both know either way soon and that's the important thing - once you know whether or not there's a problem you'll be able to decide what to do. Wold you try acu again? Might be a matter of just balancing your hormones a bit.

Be strong angelblue!! No symptom spotting!! 

Abi x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, I'm totally out of the loop here!! I have had a few days off and all sorts seems to have happened!! Can someone update me please??? I can feel a few BFP's in the air!! xxx


----------



## angelmyky

Angelblue said:


> angelmyky - Ive got FX for you, I would be tearing my hair out by now! Me and OH went food shopping last night and I bought pack of 2 tests ready for next week (PMA af will be late) and he has actually hidden them from me to try and make me wait as long as I possibly can!!!! I just know I will be turning the house upsidedown in a weeks time looking for them desperate to poas!!! PMA PMA
> Me and Laura are both testing on the 7th next week if you want to join us? Thats a happy medium between the 4th and the 11th - if you can wait that long!! :hugs:

hey thank you for inviting me to join you on the test date. i will wait til 7th with you :D 

OH wants to watch a movie on laptop tonight so i wont be online again until tomorrow sometime. will catch up with you all properly then :) bye for now :wave: :dust: to all xx


----------



## fairygirl

Hey cycle buddy. Twinkle got a BFP and I think MrsC got a faint one. 

How's your ttc'ing going so far this cycle hun? Lots of PMA I hope!

:dust:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi cycle buddy! ooh that's great news about BFP's!!! Bring on more of those!!

I'm ok, ov pains today and a temp drop so I think that is a good sign! Still feeling positive! DH is watching man united at home so i'm sat on the sofa with my little dog Fergietrying to keep warm!!!

How's you? xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

And Westbrja got one.

Hooray to all!

Not really got anything to report as the witch has only just flewn off. Am very happy with my chart so far this month though, although it's still very early. It's going to be my first full month of charting and I was worried my temps were going to be all over the place but they've been really consistent. Hooray again! Going to start checking my CM soon as well.. oh what fun. lol.

Oh and Abster, I love the comment 'what comes up must come down'!! It really made me chuckle! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> Hi cycle buddy! ooh that's great news about BFP's!!! Bring on more of those!!
> 
> I'm ok, ov pains today and a temp drop so I think that is a good sign! Still feeling positive! DH is watching man united at home so i'm sat on the sofa with my little dog Fergietrying to keep warm!!!
> 
> How's you? xxxx

YAY. Get bd'ing!! Let's hope we both O by the end of the week! 

You both ManUtd fans then, going on the dogs name too? I'm a rubbish fan, didn't even know they were playing. I'm in love with Ryan Giggs :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My hubby has also been watching the match, but I've been making gingerbread men in preparation for a Chrimbo get-to-gether this weekend. Wish I could invite all you ladies!! It would be so nice to meet you all. x


----------



## Ava Grace

fairygirl said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> Hi cycle buddy! ooh that's great news about BFP's!!! Bring on more of those!!
> 
> I'm ok, ov pains today and a temp drop so I think that is a good sign! Still feeling positive! DH is watching man united at home so i'm sat on the sofa with my little dog Fergietrying to keep warm!!!
> 
> How's you? xxxx
> 
> YAY. Get bd'ing!! Let's hope we both O by the end of the week!
> 
> You both ManUtd fans then, going on the dogs name too? I'm a rubbish fan, didn't even know they were playing. I'm in love with Ryan Giggs :haha:Click to expand...

No I actually couldn't care less about football but it was the only way I could get DH to let me have a dog!! and why i'm sat at home and he is standing in the pooring rain watching people kick a ball around!!! Hoping he isn't to late so that we can bd tonight i'm away tomorrow night on a work thing so need to make sure we do it tonight, tomorrow morning and the following night! poor DH will be worn out!!

I don't think my dog is going to be happy when I a baby comes along he is sooo spoilt!!! xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

yeah I would like that fishandchips!! i love gingerbread! have you had the gingerbread latte at starbucks yet? xx


----------



## fairygirl

It's all about planned BD'ing Ava.
Oo Gingerbread F&C. We'll all have your recipe to aid our future morning sickness xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hellooo girls how is everyone, I had a cold :( and stuffy nose drinking lemsip and sniffing albos oil :) xx


----------



## Ava Grace

that sounds like a plan fairygirl...sorry i'm posting on here and your journal I am actually stalking you now!! sorry!! xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

GossipGirly said:


> hellooo girls how is everyone, I had a cold :( and stuffy nose drinking lemsip and sniffing albos oil :) xx

oh no poor you, there's alot of colds going around at the moment! Lemon and honey will do the trick..hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## lolley

twinklestar8 said:


> Lolley I thought I would copy what I posted on another thread, 17 days ago. I dont know how long my cycle would have been when we conceived, but we worked roughly on a 35 day cycle.
> 
> *"I am on day 23 of my cycle. I dont know how long my cycle will be, longest Ive had is 48 days.
> 
> I havent a clue when I ovulated, as I did the clear blue ovulation test on days 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21 and 22 and didnt get a smiley face. Decided to stop testing and will try again next month.
> 
> We BD on day 17, 18, 20, 21 and 22 I think."* based on when we bd'd I must have ovulated around then sometime, but maybe I did the OPK's at the wrong time of day??? I was doing them first thing in the morning.

Thank you,

I will deffinately be looking at this closer to the times, now you have your bfp :thumbup:
Just hope it works for me too :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey Ava Grace, nope I'm not a coffee fan so am scared of any form of Latte!! I'm guessing you like it though? I saw a Creme Brulee version advertised and even I was tempted!

Yep Fairygirl.. I'll give the recipe to anyone with morning sickness!!! lol. Hopefully it'll be me next month!

Oh no GG.. you poor thing. How are you feeling besides the cold? Is the witch still staying away?

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh was meant to say .. for those of you that believe in Karma.. ok I didn't get a BFP last cycle but I was made redundant back in May and have just been told that my maternity cover is being made permanent!!! My hubby and I have enjoyed a nice bottle of fizz to celebrate (I can cause I'm not preggers!). See.. maybe one bad thing happens, but then you are rewarded with something good. xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I definatley believe in Karma....that is great news. Have you read the book The Secret? I highly recommend it if you haven't. I'm not normally into things like that but i can honestly say it has changed my life xx


----------



## fairygirl

I believe in karma. Good things happen to good people and everything happens for a reason.


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> I definatley believe in Karma....that is great news. Have you read the book The Secret? I highly recommend it if you haven't. I'm not normally into things like that but i can honestly say it has changed my life xx

Oo I'm going to find that now. I just spent my money on those cards. Hmmm...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope I haven't read it. Who's it by and what's it about? 

I've with you on that fairygirl! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

It's all about what you give out to the universe you get back and how if you visualise bad things you will draw them to you...for example if you visualise and worry about getting a BFN thats what you will get. I think it's brilliant. You can get it from amazon it's by Rhonda Birne.

xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I just ordered it from the library. So will go get it when they contact me. How exciting. That solves the no money problem.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Ava Grace.. think I'll give it a go. That pretty much sums up mine and my hubbies philosophy on life. Like my Mum said.. treat others as you would like to be treated. x


----------



## fairygirl

Yup, and if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say it at all.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here here! yey to being nice! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just ordered it! x


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah I promise you will love it ladies :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok ... off to bed now.. Making gingerbread has tired me out!! Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Ava Grace

Night....have a good sleep, i'm off too now I have a long drive tomorrow!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Night night, ladies, I should go to bed too. xx


----------



## LauraLy

So I think I may be out this cycle. Just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting a bit. Looks like pink CM- as its mixed in- but I guess that enough of a sign. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
I'm just confused. I ovd cd 17 according to my opk- so I'm only 7 dpo! I still have a week until :witch: should show up! :growlmad: I know that some wouldn't be concerned- but I'm a regular- like clock work gal...this is unusual for me! 
Well, I don't know what to do now. I'm feeling really upset and defeated at the moment. :sad2: I really thought this was our month... it just felt right....guess not :nope:


----------



## Dee7509

:happydance:Gosh Lauraly, 7dpo could be implantation which is either light pink or brown spotting...sounds like a wonderful sign to me!:happydance:


----------



## LauraLy

Dee7509 said:


> :happydance:Gosh Lauraly, 7dpo could be implantation which is either light pink or brown spotting...sounds like a wonderful sign to me!:happydance:

Thanks Dee !!!!:hugs:

I questioned that in my own head...but don't want to get my hopes up. I'm trying to be "levelheaded" this cycle and not turn nothing into something...if that makes sense. :shrug: But I guess I could have??? I usually spot about 24 hours before AF shows up- so if it goes away tomorrow I think I will feel better about it. :wacko::wacko:
How much spotting usually occurs with implantation???


----------



## LauraLy

OK- just re-read my post... I am SOOOO emotional right now!!!! :wacko:
I'm trying hard not to SS and its backfiring!!!!! 

I need to find my PMA...PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!! I'm not out until the wicked witch show her face!:thumbup:

Thanks again Dee!


----------



## Dee7509

For me, it was light spotting on one day, not very much and the color was pale pink. I've read that some people get it for a few days tho. Are you getting light cramps? I got light cramps with it.


----------



## LauraLy

Dee7509 said:


> For me, it was light spotting on one day, not very much and the color was pale pink. I've read that some people get it for a few days tho. Are you getting light cramps? I got light cramps with it.

Yep...cramping some in my ovary area and a little in the back. I think thats why I assumed it was AF.


----------



## Dee7509

You won't know for sure until it's testing time so stay positive but level headed. That's really hard tho!! :dust:


----------



## LauraLy

Dee7509 said:


> You won't know for sure until it's testing time so stay positive but level headed. That's really hard tho!! :dust:

Yep...you're right. :wacko: On one hand, I want to keep my PMA- and on the other I want to remain level headed so that IF af arrives I am not completely devastated...any of you lovely ladies have any suggestions on keeping this important balance???:shrug: With my heightened emotions right now, I sure do need to figure this out...I think I'm beginning to scare my DH!!!!:dohh:

:hugs::dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
Exhausting day so need to be quick and sorry if I am forgetting anyone.

Lauraly-I agree with everything Dee says-sounds really exciting & hopeful but of course don't get hopes up. (like that is possible, right)

Abi-I might give accupuncture a try again down the road after we get our tests back. I think you are onto something with the denial guess. I think MY dh likes to operate under the notion that if he doesn't think or act on something then it won't happen. I am blessed he is going to go for the S.A. though!

So regarding The Secret- I did read the book and watched the documentary on it. It reminded me a lot of "What the Bleep do we know". I like the philosophy of like attracts like and positive thinking. 

Well, some things going on here now-might not be on too much next couple of days but hope I can! Otherwise I will miss you lots-would love to get together for Gingerbread!


----------



## GossipGirly

my chart is playng a cruel cruel trick on me and giving me false hope I just know in my heart af will come tomorrow xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey lauraly, it might be that ur cervix is sensative and bled a bit.. did you bd before then?


----------



## LauraLy

sonyabazonya said:


> hey lauraly, it might be that ur cervix is sensative and bled a bit.. did you bd before then?

Nope...DH has been out of BD-mode for a bit...he hurt his neck and back over the weekend and can barely move :dohh:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

GossipGirly said:


> my chart is playng a cruel cruel trick on me and giving me false hope I just know in my heart af will come tomorrow xx

Hi, 

Don't get too disheartened hun, its not false hope.. its just hope, everything month there is a genuine chance it can happen. Until AF is here your not officially out. I think sometimes the charting can lead to unneccessary distractions.

Even though I wasn't trying this month I have let my body and chart convince me that I could be this month, my hormones are raging, my temps are up and I am waiting for AF. I have done an early test about 10mins ago and its negative. Was sobbing for 2 hours earlier think the m/c's have hit harder this time. I am seriously thinking of stopping charting completely and just watching my period and going to NTNP, the cavemen managed everything without thermometers and OPK and we are all here today. 

Sorry about this girls, but not trying to upset charters ( I am one myself), they can show and help for a lot of reasons, but sometimes I think we can put too much pressure on ourselves and we can upset ourselves when we shouldn't. It can kill peoples PMA and make you fret when we shouldn't, we shouldn't beat ourselves up because of a low temperature or no essential pattern etc. Hope I haven't upset anyone, I just want us all to enjoy the journey we are on and so it may take a bit longer than the next person, and there may be a few detours along the way but its a journey all the same and makes you who you are.

Big Hugs and babydust to you all, x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Heyy Kittykatbabe, *********************HHHHHHUUUUUUUGGGGGGGSSSSSS*****************
It aint over yet hun, u still havent gotten af!!!

Lauraly, its probably implantation then! can you get a 10miu and test tomorrow?


----------



## GossipGirly

aww thanks kittykatbabe, I think i still have hope im just trying to ignore it..maybe trying to reverse psychology on myself like that will make a difference lol. Im so sorry about your bfn but as you said to me af isnt here yet xxx


----------



## angelmyky

oh lauraly you're only 7dpo?? i think that would be IB right? i dont think its AF, if you say you run like clock work then it cant be AF on its way. got my fingers crossed for you hun, try not to stress yourself, thats the worst thing you can do right now. good luck :dust: :D

oh update here......im 29DPO now. for the past week ive felt really nauseous and a few times ive actually been vomitting. well today ive had it again, right now im sat down but feel really dizzy and sick. i dont dare move incase i end up throwing up. :( other than that, im ok i guess. im not worrying about being late now. im waiting til 7th to test :D im just focusing on getting christmas presents for all the family. ive got most of them already :D so thats one less thing to do. im excited this year because the presents i have got are nice and are suited best for each person. 

hows everyone doing on christmas shopping? i actually hate going into my town during christmas because theres so many crazy shoppers at this time of year. i found out today that my OH's parents start christmas shopping in february  im always a late shopper, stupidly get things at the last minute. :haha:

well im off again now, OH wants me to play on the xbox with him :rofl: bye :wave: xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Fish&Chips said:


> My hubby has also been watching the match, but I've been making gingerbread men in preparation for a Chrimbo get-to-gether this weekend. Wish I could invite all you ladies!! It would be so nice to meet you all. x

Wouldn't it be great if we could all have a get together and meet and chat to each other face to face?

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava Grace said:


> I definatley believe in Karma....that is great news. Have you read the book The Secret? I highly recommend it if you haven't. I'm not normally into things like that but i can honestly say it has changed my life xx

Hi Ava and all, 

The person who wrote the book also sends you some emails at certain times call the secret scrolls. They are great as you get them quite infrequently and when you do they seem to have some message that you need in them. 

There is another book called The Celestine Prophecy that talks about things happening for a reason and people meeting at certain points in life is meant to be. 

Sometimes we don't always understand why things happen, but it is for the greater good. 

I truly believe in what goes around comes around as well. 

Take care, 
Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo, so nice to meet a group of people that enjoy looking into allsorts of beliefs.

My PMA has deserted me today. Keep questioning everything. I know we've BD'd and should be covered and we will continue to do so. But what if I'm doing something wrong? I need some ewcm to put my mind at rest. I know I'll see it soon but feeling a little glum. 

:dust: To everyone. And I'm so sorry I've forgotten the name but the spotting sounds promising as does AF staying away!!!


----------



## LauraLy

GossipGirly said:


> my chart is playng a cruel cruel trick on me and giving me false hope I just know in my heart af will come tomorrow xx

GOOOOD LUUUUCKKKKK!!!!! :hugs:

Sending you lots of PMA and :dust:


----------



## LauraLy

Just a quick update...my spotting seems to have disappeared :shrug: still unsure what to think at the moment- mostly b/c the only time I spot is right before AF arrives and since I've never been preggers before I guess thats how I associate it...spotting=AF which equals :cry: but thanks to all you lovely ladies I now have my PMA back and can see that spotting can also = :baby: YAY!
only a few more days until I find out!!!! :happydance: On a similar note, I still seem to have lots of creamy/lotiony cm...:shrug: Oh, and I am NOT ss- as I mentioned both of these items BEFORE I knew they were preg symptoms :rofl::rofl: I am learning A LOT on Bnb!!!!! :thumbup:
How is everyone else doing??? How are my testing buddies doing??? :dust:

Thanks again for all the info and the PMA...its SOOOO appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## twinklestar8

Good Morning!

LauraLy - fingers crossed is sounding good.

I did my test this morning to confirm and its 2-3 weeks since I conceived according to clear blue!! I believe it now, a bit shocked I think as I made such a mess of the OPK's! lol

Thank you all very much for your support over the last few weeks. I move house in the next few days - so not internet for a while - and by the time I get back on I prob should go to the first trimester bit - hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## abster

LauraLy said:


> Just a quick update...my spotting seems to have disappeared :shrug: still unsure what to think at the moment- mostly b/c the only time I spot is right before AF arrives and since I've never been preggers before I guess thats how I associate it...spotting=AF which equals :cry: but thanks to all you lovely ladies I now have my PMA back and can see that spotting can also = :baby: YAY!
> only a few more days until I find out!!!! :happydance: On a similar note, I still seem to have lots of creamy/lotiony cm...:shrug: Oh, and I am NOT ss- as I mentioned both of these items BEFORE I knew they were preg symptoms :rofl::rofl: I am learning A LOT on Bnb!!!!! :thumbup:
> How is everyone else doing??? How are my testing buddies doing??? :dust:
> 
> Thanks again for all the info and the PMA...its SOOOO appreciated! :hugs:

Hi Lauraly,
Yay, there's every chance the spotting could be implantation bleeding - although ff points out that mid-cycle spotting isn't necessarily implantation, I think that if you don't normally get it it must be a sign of something different, which could be pregnancy.
Lotiony cm, however, isn't a pregnancy sign - ff is very clear on this and so am I (I got loads last cycle, right up until the hag arrived!). It's oestrogen which produces cm, so if you're getting it post-ov it means that lots of oestrogen is still present, which doesn't mean anything either way. 
I really hope you're about to get a BFP, but don't symptom spot!!! 
Abi x :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

today is the day that I was going to test as af is due today, but the frers that I ordered online AGES ago haven't arrived!!:growlmad:

I only have ebay cheapy ics things and they are useless, only showed me as being pregnant last time when I was 10 days late!!

tried one anyway on fmu and surprise surprise it is bfn!:nope:

even though I know in my head that those tests are crap, I cant help feeling that this is not going to be my month.:cry:


----------



## abster

I'm sorry you're so disapointed doddy0402, but remember it's not over until the hag shows (or you discover you really did drop an house on her by getting a BFP after she's due!). PMA!
Abi x


----------



## GossipGirly

not here for me yet, buit is sneaking up I can feel her x


----------



## Ava Grace

nuttynicnak said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has also been watching the match, but I've been making gingerbread men in preparation for a Chrimbo get-to-gether this weekend. Wish I could invite all you ladies!! It would be so nice to meet you all. x
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we could all have a get together and meet and chat to each other face to face?
> 
> Nic xClick to expand...

That would be great actually, it's hard chatting to other people who have experienced ttc as they don't understand it. 

are you from manchester nic? xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Doddy and GossipGirl don't give up yet. :dust:

Twinkle that's such great news! H&H 9 months to you!

I have my PMA back. Looks like my ticker is right! Had jabbing pains in my right hand side at bedtime and I was crampy today. Lo and behold I find some ewcm. I'll put the full tmi version in my journal. We dtd as soon as I got in tonight. Yay! Good feeling is back.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey ladies, hope you're all feeling well and happy.

I've been struck down by another cold.. 2nd in 3 weeks!! 

Lauraly.. that all sounds really promising. Will keep my FX for you.

GG - Your chart still looks really promising. You're not out yet! Will also keep my FX for you.

Meeting up would be lovely but would it mean you ladies in the States have to come to us or vice versa.. could do with a holiday! lol xxx

Which day of your cycle do you all start bd-ing? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

-


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a bit weird.. it posted my message twice.


----------



## Ava Grace

hey fishandchips, I normally start on the 11th day. My mum swears that thats the day you get a girl. She took 18months to get me and only bd on the 11th day (no others!) and got me after having 2 boys!. Not sure I could do that but I think starting on the 11th means I won't miss out hopefully!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey F&C, I've just started taking a teaspoon of honey sprinkled with cinnamon to try and improve my immune system. We started bding CD10 then 12, 14, 16 and then it'll be 17 and 18. My Dr recommended every two to three days. My friend at work however said do it for 10 days straight once AF has finished.


----------



## abster

My cycles are beween 25 and 31 days, although they seem to be stayin gon the shorter side now. We start when the cm screams "GO!". On that subject, my ewcm turned up safe and well the other day. 
I'm going to wash my hair so it's dry in time to go to bed at 10 for hopefully the last night of BD this cycle. (Long hair and lots of it)
Is anybody else sick and tired of bonking to order? Or is it just me, low libido and all, who does it only when I really have to? (Hope for my OH's sake that the acupuncture helps sort this out soon, which apparently it can). 
Abi x


----------



## abster

fairygirl said:


> Hey F&C, I've just started taking a teaspoon of honey sprinkled with cinnamon to try and improve my immune system. We started bding CD10 then 12, 14, 16 and then it'll be 17 and 18. My Dr recommended every two to three days. My friend at work however said do it for 10 days straight once AF has finished.

Bloody hell! Here I am whingeing about 6 nights in a row! :rofl::rofl:
Poor, poor OH.
Abi x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I must admit we hant had it since the beginning of my 2ww glad of the break haha, oh has tried but i just havnt been in the mood x


----------



## Fish&Chips

We've both got a pretty low libido and bonking to order isn't helping! Hi fairygirl.. is honey and cinnamon good for your immune system them? Ironically I started taking lots of supplements a few days ago so I thought my immune system would be better than normal! x


----------



## GossipGirly

fish and chips, has af buggered off yet? still waitin for mine should be in the building soon tho x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C There was a thread in ttc the other day about honey and cinnamon and I thought I'd go for it. Tastes nice and seems to give me a boost in the mornings, (done it for 4 days now). I spoke to my Mum about it and apparently my Nan swears by it, she's well into her 80s and still cooking a Christmas meal for a dozen people. Mentioned it at work and my friend says she knows an old lady that swears by it too.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava Grace said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has also been watching the match, but I've been making gingerbread men in preparation for a Chrimbo get-to-gether this weekend. Wish I could invite all you ladies!! It would be so nice to meet you all. x
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we could all have a get together and meet and chat to each other face to face?
> 
> Nic xClick to expand...
> 
> That would be great actually, it's hard chatting to other people who have experienced ttc as they don't understand it.
> 
> are you from manchester nic? xxxClick to expand...

Hi Ava, 

Yes i live just outside of Manchester City centre. 

Where are you from? 

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

In limbo at the minute. Waiting for AF to show and thought it had and now it seems to have retreated. I am pretty sure it's not :bfp: for me. Where the hell is she? When you want her to come so you can get on with it she doesn't arrive and when you don't want her she turns up. 

I make her sound like the in laws!

Nic x


----------



## Ava Grace

I live in Salford just outside the city center too, i'm from down south originally but lived here for about 3 years now. Do you know that the maternity unit at hope hospital has gone!!! I'm gutted I think the nearest one now is Bolton!!! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

nuttynicnak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In limbo at the minute. Waiting for AF to show and thought it had and now it seems to have retreated. I am pretty sure it's not :bfp: for me. Where the hell is she? When you want her to come so you can get on with it she doesn't arrive and when you don't want her she turns up.
> 
> I make her sound like the in laws!
> 
> Nic x

hahaha!! that just made me laugh!! Remember it isn't over until she shows maybe you have tested to early?? xx


----------



## GossipGirly

also made me laugh, im waiting for her aswel, wish she would hurry up I know Im not pg x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh you saying that Ava, my town hospital is Basildon, I don't know if you saw all the bad press last week. I work in Southend near the hospital and it has a better equipped maternity unit, but I can't seem to convince OH we should go there.


----------



## Ava Grace

I guess when it happens you probably won't mind you'll just want to get there as quickly as possible. My sister-in-law was all set to have a certain midwife at warrington hospital but when she went into labour they had no beds so she had to go somewhere else.

I think you should persuade OH to let you have the baby where you want! (tell him your cycle buddy said so!!!)

xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

GossipGirly - Maybe that's a good sign, have you tested recently?

Nic- thanks for the laugh:haha:

. By the way, I tried the grapefruit juice ! It's amazing!:shock:


----------



## fairygirl

Ava Grace said:


> I guess when it happens you probably won't mind you'll just want to get there as quickly as possible. My sister-in-law was all set to have a certain midwife at warrington hospital but when she went into labour they had no beds so she had to go somewhere else.
> 
> I think you should persuade OH to let you have the baby where you want! (tell him your cycle buddy said so!!!)
> 
> xxx

It made him laugh. But then he admitted either of our Dads will be taking us to a hospital when I go into labour anyway. So we'll see. We're also debating baby names again. How's that for PMA :p


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey GG, yep she's finally flown off on her broomstick, the old hag! Why are you so sure she's about to pay you a visit? Your chart is looking pretty sexy.

You're just as bad nuttynicnak! It's not over until the fat witch sings, so to speak. FX for you both.

I think I'm on cd8 now so will start bd-ing this weekend I think. Poor hubby doesn't realise how busy he's going to be this month yet!!!

I've heard manuka honey is very good for your immune system. My mother-in-law swears by it. I'm not a honey fan but I love cinnamon so maybe I'll give it a go. Thanks for the time.

Oh I got The Secret delivered today... x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Ava Grace said:


> I live in Salford just outside the city center too, i'm from down south originally but lived here for about 3 years now. Do you know that the maternity unit at hope hospital has gone!!! I'm gutted I think the nearest one now is Bolton!!! xx

I live in Irlam. I was born at hope hospital. I think it is closing next year. The nearest one to me is either Trafford (Which is closing soon or Warrington)

Take care, 

Nic x


----------



## nuttynicnak

GossipGirly said:


> also made me laugh, im waiting for her aswel, wish she would hurry up I know Im not pg x

Me too GG, 

I had a UTI and my DH had a lung infection so it was a no no for us. I want her to come so I can start with next months fun :winkwink::winkwink:

He's just read the comment about the in laws!! oops!!! :haha:

Have to keep my screen away from him now. 

Well it's goodnight for me to you all. Have a lovely evening 

:sleep: :hugs:

Nic x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Night! Sleep well x


----------



## Ava Grace

Fish&Chips said:


> Hey GG, yep she's finally flown off on her broomstick, the old hag! Why are you so sure she's about to pay you a visit? Your chart is looking pretty sexy.
> 
> You're just as bad nuttynicnak! It's not over until the fat witch sings, so to speak. FX for you both.
> 
> I think I'm on cd8 now so will start bd-ing this weekend I think. Poor hubby doesn't realise how busy he's going to be this month yet!!!
> 
> I've heard manuka honey is very good for your immune system. My mother-in-law swears by it. I'm not a honey fan but I love cinnamon so maybe I'll give it a go. Thanks for the time.
> 
> Oh I got The Secret delivered today... x


have you started reading it yet? let me know what you think x


----------



## Ava Grace

fairygirl said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> I guess when it happens you probably won't mind you'll just want to get there as quickly as possible. My sister-in-law was all set to have a certain midwife at warrington hospital but when she went into labour they had no beds so she had to go somewhere else.
> 
> I think you should persuade OH to let you have the baby where you want! (tell him your cycle buddy said so!!!)
> 
> xxx
> 
> It made him laugh. But then he admitted either of our Dads will be taking us to a hospital when I go into labour anyway. So we'll see. We're also debating baby names again. How's that for PMA :pClick to expand...

Loving the PMA!!! what baby names are you thinking? we have an awkward surname so i'm struggling a little!! and every name i say to DH he comes up with a song or a story about someone he knows!!! it's highly annoeing! xx


----------



## fairygirl

We're looking for unusual. Mainly spiritual (on my part tee hee). 
We've got our favourites (OH just said I should share them) Eden Marie and Caleb Ernest. Our maybe list is Rosie (Not at all in keeping with the others), Serenity and Nevaeh. Boys are Milo (OH's choice), Noah and Malachi. 

I have loads of others I like but they've been vito'd. Future SIL like Lillith meaning night monster which is hilarious.


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We usually start BD when I see EWCM which is usually around CD10/11. By the way, I tried the grapefruit juice and I have the most EWCM I've ever had! It's amazing!:shock:

Dee-I love the shocked emotioncon! I agree-mucho EWCM this month on grapefruit juice-didn't have any that I noticed last cycle.


----------



## Titi

GG-Your chart looks amazing. Possible BFID and triphasic-keep those temps up one or two more days and it will be a lovely bumpidy wedding for you!!!!!! 

Abi-You are BD every day? I liked the post I read on here about BD burnout. That was a good description of how I felt last month. We have stuck to a strict every other BD rule this cycle and DH and I were just commenting on how it has made such a huge difference over last month (where we wanted to claw our own eyeballs out at the prospect of anymore BD). Weird thing is BD was the best of all in the beginning of TTC. It felt so special and we wanted it to be 'just perfect in case that was the time we conceived we could always remember'............ha ha-12 months of TTC takes care of that! Actually enjoy the other 3 weeks of month (after a nice 1 or 2 week break) it is just the pressure I guess of the BD. At least this month we found out we could use something and thank God everyone told us about preseed.

Fairygirl-I like reading your posts about your spirtual beliefs, etc. Think we have a lot in common there. Off to stalk your journal rock the TMI!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> I liked the post I read on here about BD burnout. That was a good description of how I felt last month. We have stuck to a strict every other BD rule this cycle and DH and I were just commenting on how it has made such a huge difference over last month (where we wanted to claw our own eyeballs out at the prospect of anymore BD).

:rofl:

Titi, one of the nice things about BNB is that you can always find an emoticon to describe how you're feeling. I can't wait to use this one :rain:


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh boo hiss it dropped this morning, glad i didnt waste another test lol xx


----------



## abster

Sorry, GG. Boooo! Sodding witch!

I'm glad Im not the only one who's not jumping with joy at the thought of BD. Whaddayaknow.... my temp dipped further today so I think today must be ov day... not another night!! I need a rest for oooohhhhhhhhhhh.h. 3 weeks! :ban:

I remember when bd was special and exciting, now it's just "come on,time for bed". (adopts mechanical voice) "we are robots" :rofl::rofl: But do I ever decide we can skip a night? Noooooo, because I'm scared... :dohh:

See you later!
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi all- have a temping question....Had really interupted sleep last night and not sure which temp to use...........1st temp (97.78)taken about 4:45 after interupted sleep & being awake and getting up for 20 minutes. 
Second temp 98.28 taken at 7 after 2 hours sleep.
Which one is likely to be most accurate?

Also-TMI**ALERT**does anyone ever experience "combination CM"? It was just plain old cream upon wakening but now is creamy with good stretch in the middle of it????????

Also STILL have a +opk-but rising temps...............so weird. help me figure out OV.

GG-: (


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone. just came on to see if ive missed any BFPs lately? i didnt see any yesterday i think.

the news on me is im 31dpo and af is still not here. still no cramps etc, just nausea and tiredness. my body has been aching lately too, mainly in my back and hip area. dont think its af because ive never had it like this before, just feels weird. :wacko:

well im trying to wait til 7th (monday) to do a hpt but thats the day me and OH go to see his parents so if i get a BFN in the morning i will be upset and moody all day so its not wise that i do it that day. we both think i should do a test on 6th (sunday) but i was so tempted to do one this morning. i kept going over it in my head but i know its best to wait. my OH has told me that he will check the box to make sure i havent done one early. i dont know if these tests are good or not, ive never used them before, i got a pack of 2 for £1. my sister has used them before and got a faint positive when she was last pregnant but that was 5 years ago haha. anyways if i get a faint then i will get a better test. 

im going to start temping properly tomorrow. last time i tried to join FF it told me there was no more room so i doubt i will chart it on a graph but i will just keep a note of what each temp is. last time i temped (1st Dec) it was 97.88. it seems to be around that temp each time i did it last week. i really should do it again, is it always best in the morning or can i do it now and then the same time tomorrow?


----------



## scarlett83

Just a quick update from me, I had to have a scan at the early pregnancy clinic today as I had started to bleed 3 days ago, and it was confirmed that I have now lost my baby.

Good luck to those of you waiting for a BFP, and I will be back TTC as soon as i'm able too.


----------



## Titi

oh no Scarlett-I am so sorry:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww no :( sorry scarlett..


witch got me girls wtt next 6/7 months really gutted


----------



## Titi

oh GG, so sorry,,,,,,,,,and your chart looked so good-that is the worst : (


----------



## fairygirl

oh Scarlett, so sorry, best wishes. GG, I hope the coming months are enjoyable, wedding planning and you get your bfp.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sorry to heat that Scarlett :hug:


----------



## Angelblue

Scarlett I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> Hi all- have a temping question....Had really interupted sleep last night and not sure which temp to use...........1st temp (97.78)taken about 4:45 after interupted sleep & being awake and getting up for 20 minutes.
> Second temp 98.28 taken at 7 after 2 hours sleep.
> Which one is likely to be most accurate?
> 
> Also-TMI**ALERT**does anyone ever experience "combination CM"? It was just plain old cream upon wakening but now is creamy with good stretch in the middle of it????????
> 
> Also STILL have a +opk-but rising temps...............so weird. help me figure out OV.
> 
> GG-: (

FF tells you to record the most fertile cm you have each day, so yes it is normal to have different kinds on one day and I reckon they can "mix" as you say, whilst they're changing. 
I would go with the 2nd temp as you'd been asleep, not up and about, even though it was only 2 hours. 
:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## abster

angelmyky said:


> hey everyone. just came on to see if ive missed any BFPs lately? i didnt see any yesterday i think.
> 
> the news on me is im 31dpo and af is still not here. still no cramps etc, just nausea and tiredness. my body has been aching lately too, mainly in my back and hip area. dont think its af because ive never had it like this before, just feels weird. :wacko:
> 
> well im trying to wait til 7th (monday) to do a hpt but thats the day me and OH go to see his parents so if i get a BFN in the morning i will be upset and moody all day so its not wise that i do it that day. we both think i should do a test on 6th (sunday) but i was so tempted to do one this morning. i kept going over it in my head but i know its best to wait. my OH has told me that he will check the box to make sure i havent done one early. i dont know if these tests are good or not, ive never used them before, i got a pack of 2 for £1. my sister has used them before and got a faint positive when she was last pregnant but that was 5 years ago haha. anyways if i get a faint then i will get a better test.
> 
> im going to start temping properly tomorrow. last time i tried to join FF it told me there was no more room so i doubt i will chart it on a graph but i will just keep a note of what each temp is. last time i temped (1st Dec) it was 97.88. it seems to be around that temp each time i did it last week. i really should do it again, is it always best in the morning or can i do it now and then the same time tomorrow?

It must be doing your head in something rotten now! :hugs:
angelmyky, if it's still busy let me know. They'll still let you join if you're referred by a member and I'm happy to do that for you. All you'll need to do is give me your e-mail address and they should be able to sort you out in minutes. If you need to do this, we can just pm each other to sort it out.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Oh Scarlett I'm ever so sorry. Hope to see you on here again soon :hugs:

Gossip girl - here's to you getting up the duff on your wedding night! Hope you have loads of fun planning your wedding :thumbup:

Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs:So sorry Scarlett


----------



## Premomt

scarlet~ So sorry to hear the news... :hugs:
Titi- my suggestion would be to use the temp closest to your usual temp time. It shouldn't fluxuate much if you were only awake 20 min, as long as you werent running a marathon or something so strenuious.
GG- I agree~ I hope you get knocked up on your honeymoon!!

As for me ladies~ I am feeling very pesimistic today. FF says I probablly OV'd between CD4-13, and I didn't temp those days, nor did we DTD very much. I am hoping what we did do is sufficent for a BFP, but defo not expecting it. I used Preseed on CD 11&12, and had "sorta" sex on CD9 (for a better description, see my journal!) so maybe- just maybe we did something productive.
I just don't feel like we did.


----------



## angelmyky

abster said:


> It must be doing your head in something rotten now! :hugs:
> angelmyky, if it's still busy let me know. They'll still let you join if you're referred by a member and I'm happy to do that for you. All you'll need to do is give me your e-mail address and they should be able to sort you out in minutes. If you need to do this, we can just pm each other to sort it out.
> Abi x

thank you abi. i havent tried joining again yet but will let you know what happens. :)


well i did a temp at 12pm/noon and it was 98.42. i thought it would have dropped but its higher. im classing today as my first temping day. i will temp again tomorrow at 12pm/noon. ohhhh and i was naughty......i took a test. bfn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first urine of the day too. was a cheap test so i dont know what to think. im just going to wait til 11th now, if i get a bfn again im going to the doctors (like he suggested). im not upset or moody about that test....mainly because its a cheap one and could just be crap. but i have no emotion to it anymore....the more bfns i see, the more emotionless i get. i dont feel like talking to my mum, OH or anyone, i cant find the words to say, plus i just want to be alone. im not sad, im just fed up and wondering why im late for af now. im 32dpo :wacko: i havent even spotted or had cramps......my temp hasnt dropped!! im confused.

anyway, im off again now. x


----------



## fairygirl

angel, just wanted to send you my best wishes, I hope you get some answers soon. 

My tmi along with update is in my journal. In a nutshell I guess this is my first 2ww! ARGH!!


----------



## lolley

Hi all,
Just wanted to check in and catch up,
nothing happning here just waiting to OV doing randon opk's at the min not used them before.on cd10 at the moment, if my cycle is the same as last month i should ov from 21/22 but it was my 1st cycle after the pill so not sure.

anyway hope everyone is ok.

:hugs: hugs to Scarlett and GG 

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Titi

Hello all,

well got a proper temping today and it was 97.87, so I think I've now answered my own temping question from yesterday. So for info. purposes whomever said that the first temp taken earlier after a good block of sleep even after 20 minutes of being up was probably better than the second temp taken right away upon awakening but later than normal and only after 2 hours sleep, as this temp seems to be more in line with others.

Also have a strange situation-7th day of consecutive, positive opks that are equally dark both lines. Pretty sure I OV 2-4 days ago based on CM, temps, bb sore, cervical position and FF. so what gives with this?????


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Scarlett, I'm so so sorry. Your news made me tear up a bit. I hope you're ok?

GG - Sorry to hear the witch got you. She better keep away from both of us next time or I'm gonna have to give her a Chinese burn.

Ava Grace - I've only read a few pages and tbh am reserving judgement until further on in. Was having a bad day when I read it so think that's tainted my opinion a bit! I'll let you know when I've read a bit more. Still love the idea of it though.

Hi Titi - I read on FF that you can have two different types of CM in a day and therefore they recommend you check several times a day and use your most fertile CM on the chart (not literally!!! lol).. sorry! Also I don't want to get your hopes up Titi as it's probably too soon, but I've heard that you will get a positive on the OPK if your preggers.. 

Off to eat the gingerbread men that I made the other day... been saving them for a Christmas party we're having later. x


----------



## abster

angelmyky said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> It must be doing your head in something rotten now! :hugs:
> angelmyky, if it's still busy let me know. They'll still let you join if you're referred by a member and I'm happy to do that for you. All you'll need to do is give me your e-mail address and they should be able to sort you out in minutes. If you need to do this, we can just pm each other to sort it out.
> Abi x
> 
> thank you abi. i havent tried joining again yet but will let you know what happens. :)
> 
> 
> well i did a temp at 12pm/noon and it was 98.42. i thought it would have dropped but its higher. im classing today as my first temping day. i will temp again tomorrow at 12pm/noon. ohhhh and i was naughty......i took a test. bfn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first urine of the day too. was a cheap test so i dont know what to think. im just going to wait til 11th now, if i get a bfn again im going to the doctors (like he suggested). im not upset or moody about that test....mainly because its a cheap one and could just be crap. but i have no emotion to it anymore....the more bfns i see, the more emotionless i get. i dont feel like talking to my mum, OH or anyone, i cant find the words to say, plus i just want to be alone. im not sad, im just fed up and wondering why im late for af now. im 32dpo :wacko: i havent even spotted or had cramps......my temp hasnt dropped!! im confused.
> 
> anyway, im off again now. xClick to expand...

angelmyky, when you're doing your bbt you have to take your temp in bed before you get up/start moving round etc. Taking it during the day once you're up and about won't give you the readings you're after. You are using a bbt thermometer (measures to 2 decimal places) aren't you? Have your thermometer next to the bed and take your temp first thing, when you wake up, after 3 hours' sleep.
Abi x


----------



## Premomt

I agree! I meant to say something earlier but forgot.


----------



## Titi

wow this thread has suddenly slowed down tons from last week! What's everyone up to?
I am in 2ww. Was fine, wasn't symptom spotting-now tho really wonder what the heck is up with these opks.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Everyone, 

Not sure what's going on with my cycle. Haven't got a positive OPK yet so looks like late ovulation for me. My last two days temps look weird though, they look like Luteal Phase temps based on my previous cycles so if I were looking at just the chart alone I would say I've Oved. Have no clue what's going on and started to temp late this month so that's made it worse.


----------



## abster

Hellooooooooo? Is there anybody there??????????? Damn, everybody else must have a life :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Morning all, 

I am on CD32 OF A CD33 cycle with all signs of symptoms for my AF to arrive, but no AF. 

I am sure i am not PG this month as me and DH did not :sex: around OV.

I was hoping AF would come earlier to enable me to have a :bfp: for christmas, but the :witch: really does live up to her name. 

Will have to wait and see!

How is everyone? 

Nic x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow it really has slowed down. I was expecting pages and pages to wade through! I guess we're all busy getting ready for Christmas?

Hi Titi - are you still getting + opks? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! How many days past ov are you now?

Nuttynicnak - let's just hope the witch hurries up so you can start bd-ing around ov. I'm on cd11 and we haven't bd-ed yet this cycle so we had better start soon. We had a Christmas party at our house last night so are both knackered!x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks Fish and Chips. 

I wish she would hurry up as well. She technically isn't due until tomorrow, but a day early would be great!. 

Fx your feeling less knackered by the end of today! 

Nic x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think either way we are gonna have to start bd-ing!!


----------



## Dee7509

Morning All,

Temp dropped today so still waiting for Ov. 

Good Luck Nic.

Fish & Chips, hope the party was great!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Dee, yes it was good fun. Hope you've been busy bd-ing! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Fish&Chips said:


> I think either way we are gonna have to start bd-ing!!

Just jump on him!!! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Got to tear him away from his playstation first... could be tough!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Fish&Chips said:


> Got to tear him away from his playstation first... could be tough!

If you know where the fuse box is then turn it off and say you have had a black out and need to occupy the time!. Tell him you have looked and the whole street is off as well!!

Tough one, My DH is always on the new modern warfare. 

Good luck. 

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great idea!! lol! My hubby got that game yesterday as a belated birthday present from a friend. It couldn't have been worse timing.. although maybe he'll feel so bad from playing so much that he has to make it up to me...??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh I've been meaning to mention a website my sister has told me about. You may already know it, particularly those of you that already have kids, but it's called Kid Start. Basically if you want to buy anything online, you go through their website first and then you get a small amount of cash back that you can save for your kids. My sister told me today that you can even start saving now for kids you don't yet have! It's given me an extra bit of PMA! x


----------



## Dee7509

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Dee, yes it was good fun. Hope you've been busy bd-ing! x

DH is away.:cry:


----------



## nuttynicnak

I know what you mean about the game. I didn't see DH for a few days. He's completed it now so it's a bit better (although he isn't going to now do the harder level!)

I hope he does make it up to you later! FX! 

My dh is nursing a hangover so no chance for me. I'm not sure he can get off the sofa yet!

X


----------



## Titi

Hi All-Got ANOTHER +opk today. 8th day in a row on and ff has me at 5dpo. :saywhat: 

Dee-Wow big dip-looks like today is the day. And way to go on all that EWCM!!!!! Cheers to grapefruit juice!!! Well if it is you will be fertile at xmas! Even if you are out this month for sure :cry: maybe in the long run it will be more special to make a tinsel tot on Christmas!!!!! 

Abi-I know I was lonely yesterday too-nobody around when I was online without a life!!

Nic-I can't remember if you chart? Wanted to take a peek at it today after reading your post to have a looky but didn't see a link.

F&C-I am at 5dpo. I would get my fx'd too except since I have been having them straight along from right before OV to now, I don't see how that could go straight from picking up LH to HCG-I didn't think that HCG was really present until after implantation. Also grrrrrrrrrr to gaming! For the family Xmas swap this year my 36 yr old DH has asked for a ps game also-Call of Duty. He also plays a lot of the Facebook applications. Looks like he will be fighting our tots for playing games!!!! Thankfully he now plays only once every few months or so but goes obsessive a few days straight until he beats a game. SEXY huh? Nothing makes me want to BD more, :rofl: 

Does everyone agree with my FF OV? I'm not sure. Also has anyone ever experienced this with the opks? Could they be broken????


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes I agree with FF Titi. Maybe you do have a batch of faulty OPKs but I'm still hoping for the other possibility! My hubby is 31 and like yours and nuttynicnak's he goes obsessive for a few days and then calms down a bit. Having said that.. he's been playing his last game for 2 weeks now!! 

Dee - I was the same last month. My hubby was away but I did hope that I ov-ed about the time he got back but unfortunately that wasn't the case. We missed my ov date by a day or two. It's gutting isn't it? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Titi, 

Not charting at the minute as the side effects of coming off the pill seem to be altering a lot of my normal body activites. 

Ha ha you made me laugh about the sexy bit. I have an image of my DH sat on the budda bag in his office with his boxers on and bits hanging out everywhere playing the newest game. He reminds me of a laughing buddy! 

(although he would kill me if i told him that!)

Good luck for :bfp: for christmas. How special would that be?

XX


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies, how are we all feeling?? where are you upto in your cycles? 

I have decided to not temp or use opk's anymore i'm getting too obsessed! Me and dh had a chat the other night and I think it's all too much pressure! My GP has said that there is nothing wrong with either of us it's me stressing that is stopping me getting pg!

Titi - I think opk's are really unreliable so I wouldn't worry too much just listen to your body hun.

xxxxx


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - chart looks great, definitely oved.

Fish & Chips - it is but at the moment I'm more worried that Ov seems delayed and hoping I Ov soon so my cycle isn't too long.

Ava Grace, hope you feel less stressed. I know stress can really affect these things. Good Luck and :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Yay, it's busier in here today.
XBox widows, My OH is the same, him and his brothers all meet up when they have the same day off and play all day! Last week it was Left 4 Dead! 
Just spent 2 hours on a cleaning frenzy. I'm a bit curious, I got ovulation pains and felt fertile on CD16, but my cp was a bit higher on CD17 and I had ewcm on 17, but I'd say there was more on 16. What d'ya reckon my O days is? This is the only info I have.


----------



## Ava Grace

hi hun, i had ewcm yesterday which was cd18 so i'm thinking i ov yesterday..hope so! i get pains rreally early on and i was thing that i'm ov and then realsie that it happens much later!!

i think you prob ov on cd 17 but i'm no expert!!


----------



## Angelblue

Ahh girlies I'm testing in the morning... feeling a bit nervous!!! I'm dying to test but at the same time I will be upset if I get a bfn - but at least af hasnt arrived - feeling positive PMA PMA PMA (well trying to!!!)

who else is testing soon?
:dust: to all


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh very exciting!!!! what cd are on? keeping everything crossed for you x

i'm not testing until xmas eve i don't think!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Ava, my gut feeling is CD16, I guess one day doesn't make much difference though. :p

Angel, how exciting that AF has stayed away. FX!
I'm not going near a test til after CD32, so at least another fortnight!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm a bit confused.

I'm sat here patiently! waiting for the arrival of AF because last month was pretty much a no show for me and DH. However, I feel like I am having ovulation pains. I have never had this type of feeling when I have AF symptoms. My right side keeps getting the aching pain and it is much higher up then any PMS pains i get. 

Has anyone else had something like this? 
Or any ideas on what it might be? I have googled it to no avail. 

Thanks, 

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, I have no idea hun, I had some really bizarre pains last time AF showed. I wish I could help x

(Just noticed you changed your ticker style, love the rhyme.)


----------



## Ava Grace

Nic they do say that you get crampy when you are pg so it may be that!!! (hope so)!! 

when are you testing? xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Ava, wasn't going to test this month as me and Dh haven't 'done it' at the appropriate time. If nothing in a week then I might test.

Thanks Fairygirl - i thought I would make something up to keep it a bit more fun. I had also put my cd as 32 days instead of 33. Might have to go up again if that damn :witch: doesn't turn up soon. 
x


----------



## fairygirl

Nic, just out of curiousity which CD did you O and which did you dtd? Sorry being seriously nosey xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's ok. I think I od on cd 12-14 and we had :sex: on something like CD 5. The
:sex is an exact date, but the Ov i am not entirely sure on as not temping yet.

don't worry about being nosey I am very open and will tell people anything they ask usually!


----------



## Ava Grace

your still in with a chance this month nic it's not over until the old hag shows up! and I think if I remember rightly I banned her from this thread!! she is not welcome!!!

xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh i do remember that Ava. Just had chat with hungover DH who quite frankly is about as interested as a man in new look. 

I don't think it is my month. This is probably just another coming off pill symptom. I seem to have developed some strange symptoms of AF since coming off it. 

Will keep you all updated. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Good Luck hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Yes I'd agree, coming off the pill has been a bit of a learning curve! If you O'd on CD12 and there were 7 day old swimmers ready and waiting you'd be well and truely up the duff by now. 

Loving your unfaltering PMA Ava!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for tomorrow angel!

NNN - I came off the pill at the end of June and for the first 4 months my body behaved just the same as it did whilst I was on it. I had regular AFs and no side effects. For 2 months now my cycles have been quite varied but also I've been getting loads of weird cramping which can't be due to ov or period. I don't know what this is but I wonder if it's got anything to do with coming off the pill? Maybe my body has only just got rid of it from my system??? I'm really guessing here! This is the first month since where I haven't had any of these weird cramps. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I think the pill can do strange things it's your body adjusting. I came off it 4 years ago and my cycles were weird for a while I think it takes a bit of time to regulate. I also think because we are ttc we notice things much much more that maybe before we would've ignored. xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

I agree about noticing things more, perhaps this is just one of those funny symptoms I now keep getting. 

Will see how i go during the week. x


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Hi All-Got ANOTHER +opk today. 8th day in a row on and ff has me at 5dpo. :saywhat:
> 
> 
> Does everyone agree with my FF OV? I'm not sure. Also has anyone ever experienced this with the opks? Could they be broken????

Hey Titi!

I'm just catching up with everyone...had a long busy weekend with my mom and brother in town...and she doesn't know we are ttc :winkwink: So no Bnb while she was staying with us!

I wanted to give you this link. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html
I found it when looking up brands of hpt and reliability. There is a bunch of opk info, as well as hpt info. The lady actually tested a lot of the products herself when she was preggers. Maybe it will have some answers for you?:shrug:


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Tinsel Tot Ladies!!!Haven't been around much lately as my mom and brother were in town visiting. :wacko:
Have an interesting story to share...my mom and I have never talked about me TTC- she just knows that I want to start a family before 30- but that is still 2 yrs away. I don't think she knows at all that we have started trying. :shrug:
Anyway, I was playing around with my little brother (who is 5 y/o btw)- and he ended up elbowing me in the boob :blush: My gosh, it hurt sooo bad- my bbs have been sore (super sore) for about a week now- so I snapped at him and told him to be careful. My mom came over, concerned, and asked what happened and if I was ok. I told her yes, I was fine, just that connor had hit my bb and it was sore. To which she replied, "That settles it- your pregnant." :shock::?8-[ "What!!!!!" I quickly told her that my bbs get sore every cycle and that my AF should be starting the beginning of the week. :shrug: She replied, "Oh, well when I was pregnant with you the only way I knew was that I got extremely sore boobs- thats it- no other symptoms- and then my period didnt start and I found out." I tried to just laugh it off and say something about me being "cursed" since I get sore bbs every month :dohh:

Where in the world did that come from???? Maternal instinct???? Could I be???? Really???? Oh my, I really don't want to get my hopes up. But the other night I had a dream I got my bfp and had a baby girl- and now this... Wednesday AM can't come fast enough!!!!! I really want to test now...but AF isn't due until Tues and DH wants me wait until I'm at least one day late...ugh!:growlmad: Stupid wait!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

What a cool story Lauraly. FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## Ava Grace

fingers crossed for you hun, i've heard of things like that before a mothers instinct is a very strong one!! 

Good Luck xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

OOhh Lauraly.. FX! x


----------



## doddy0402

still no af!!!
still getting bfn on ics but I am too scared of getting more negatives to go the shop and get a 'proper' test while I am waiting for my online delivery of them.
I am never late, I dont understand what is going on. was getting af feeling cramps up until last night but now nothing!!
I hate no knowing what is going on with my own body!!x:growlmad:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

Lauraly, great story, hope you do get BFP so you can repeat that story many times in the future.

Nic, could it be late Ov, is that a possibility?


----------



## twinklestar8

lauraly - fingers crossed its maternal instinct!!I didnt tell my mum I was preg until 13 weeks last time and when I told my parents my dad said my mum had said she knew I was. I didnt even show until 24 weeks, so I dont know how!?!


----------



## Angelblue

:bfn: (FMU) :cry:

but I was only due on today - I should've waited until i was late, but still no af though.

When I first did the test, you know when it soaks across the windows in pink (Tesco test), there was a white line there but it disappeared completely - I was praying that it would be a faint line but it disappeared - anyone else had that? (probably just wishful thinking)

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about it all, because I've not really had symptoms either way this month, I've got a bit of lower back ache last couple of days, had a bit of lower ache but not cramps like I did last month, keep getting trapped wind (sorry if tmi) and my boobs are a bit swollen but not sore like last month, and I feel really bloated! So I am not sure what to think really! 

OH said to wait til the weekend to test if af doesn't come, so think I will try and wait til Fri.

How i everyone else doing?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Premomt

Titi- (I think its you who is getting the pos opks..?)
I've been meaning to post this for a while but I keep forgetting...:blush:
Sometimes if you are having an anovulatory cycle you will get multiple pos opks. Its like your body keeps geering up but never releases the eggy. It could also lead to a late OV.:shrug: 
Hope it sorts itself out soon!


----------



## auntiebee

Hi ya...............can i join this team please???????
Im currently 6 dpo and praying for a :bfp: 4 xmas!!!!!
Im gonna test on sunday 13th (12dpo) im gonna use ic pregnancy tests but hav 2 frer stacked away in my drawer just incase i get a faint line on my ic's.

Would u please tell the man upstairs that i will give up wine and chocolate  

:dust::dust:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Dee7509 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lauraly, great story, hope you do get BFP so you can repeat that story many times in the future.
> 
> Nic, could it be late Ov, is that a possibility?

Could be, not sure what it is as AF due today and still no show. 

Will see how it goes this week. Still convinced I am not PG though. 

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi doddy0402, any sign of your af yet?

Welcome auntiebee! The more the merrier! I can't remember which page the signature info is on.. anyone else know? Also we are all saying something we will give up in the hope of a BFP. Fancy giving something up?

Angel - that's gutting about your BFN. FX it's just too early. I often see a little white line before everything disappears. Unfortunately I think it's fairly normal. :( 

Hey Twinklestar.. how are you doing?

Premont - That all sounds very plausible about Tit's opks. 

Well I went and bought a sexy little outfit the other day and it did the job! Gonna slip it on most nights this week I think!!! lol x


----------



## abster

Haha FnC, you crafty bugger... men are too predictable! Doubt he minds that he was manipulated though, eh?

NNN, sperm only survive a maximum of 5 days in perfect ewcm, and generally no more than 3, so I think your gut feeling is probably right. Are you at all sure when you actually ov'd though?

Sorry about the bfn, angel. :hugs:

Good to see people on here again!

I had more acu today - going to write about it in my journal and the new TCM thread later, in case anybody's interested.
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know! I'm a little minx!  He really didn't mind though.. and the EPO seems to be helping as well so all's good! Thanks for the info about acu, I'll check out your journal in a bit. Your chart's looking good - how's the 2ww so far? x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Abster,

Not entirely sure on OV date no. I think it is just going to be a waiting game this month. 

xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds good F&C! 
Welcome Auntiebee. 

I'm 3 or 4 dpo today. Not much fun. Trying not to ss as I know my little ball of dividing cells is still an independent mass and can't interfere with my hormones. Drinking pinapple juice as I had to do something to be proactive!

Anyone got a good cure for trapped wind though?


----------



## Fish&Chips

fairygirl.. usually I can only get rid of trapped wind when I'm in an embarrissing situation such as doing squats in a Jazzercise class! Any help?

Don't worry.. I'm terrible for ss! The 2ww is so long that I have to fill it with analysis and ss!! x


----------



## abster

Try this: sit cross-legged on the floor and lean forward over your lap for a little while. Try it a few times (sorry, have forgotten the timings and numbers!) and it should release the wind! 
Alternatively (I do this if I have uncomfortable trapped wind that's making me uncomfortable) just massage your abdomen, clockwise, in little circles, one spot at a time. Works a treat!
Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C, The wind does move, especially when I rub it. Thing is it's constant, was really embarrasing last month as I couldn't even stop myself from a quiet burp whilst talking. My Mum used to swear by strong mints so bought some today.

It's so easier to ss! I'll pop mine in my journal just because!


----------



## Ava Grace

so ladies what have I missed?? 

It's weird your talking about wind probs me and DH went out for dinner on Saturday night and I had olives and I couldn't stop burping all night he even said I was doing it in my sleep!!! :rofl: I don't normally suffer with it!!

Peppermint tea is the best cure :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

ha ha!! I've never heard of anyone burping in their sleep! lol x


----------



## Ava Grace

I know it's hilarious! I think he was a bit annoyed that it kept waking him up!!! although thats not as freaky as when I used to be cabin crew I got sooo tired that I had a habit of sleepin with my eyes open!! it really freaked poor DH out bless him!! I thought it was very funny!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

My little sister used to do that when I shared a room with her! It's really freaky! 

My hubby sleep rapped once! That was hilarious. lol


----------



## Ava Grace

:rofl: that is soooo funny! Sleep rapped!!! hahahaha! that would scare the hell out of me!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I couldn't stop laughing! He often does silly things in his sleep and at first I'm annoyed cause I've been woken up but more often than not, I end up just laughing. I wish I had written the rap down.. it was genius!


----------



## nuttynicnak

My sister once told me about sex in her sleep. That was scary. I was only 14 and she told me she knew how to do it. You just had to keep going up and down and up and down. 

The next day I asked her what she had been dreaming of and her face was a picture!


----------



## Ava Grace

you could've made a fortune out of that!!!! sent it off to Simon Cowell!!! hahahahaha!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Just to clarify nic that was about Fish&chips DH's rap not your sisters dream!! I posted that before yours!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ava Grace said:


> Just to clarify nic that was about Fish&chips DH's rap not your sisters dream!! I posted that before yours!! xx

lol! Not sure Simon Cowell would be in to that sort of thing!


----------



## nuttynicnak

You never know!! he likes the girls! :haha:


----------



## Ava Grace

DH is wondering why i'm laughing so much at the "babysite" as he calls it!!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl:

DF has silly half awake talking moments, always takes me a minute to realise he is talking in his sleep. :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

nuttynicnak said:


> You never know!! he likes the girls! :haha:

He certainly does!


----------



## angelmyky

hey ladies. first of all thank you for the comments, ive not been able to read all of them though due to me being not online much. had a few things on my mind lately so ive decided to take some time out from the erm.. "world". i wont be online again until friday 11th. hopefully i'll either have a BFP or AF will show by then... if not i will be ringing the doctors and i'll be letting you all know how it goes.

i tried to not let things get to me, but im now 34dpo and it just gets tougher each day so thats why im taking time out from things... to get my head together.

thankyou for all the support and advice. will speak to you all soon. good luck with everything. hope theres more BFP's to be seen when i get back :D 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi angelmyky! So nice to hear from you but gutting to hear that you still have no answer. Hopefully you'll get you AF or BFP soon. Take care x


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,
Just been trying to catch up with the last few pages and your posts actually made me lol, im sure hubby thinks im mad :blush:
but i have another sleep talker, about the most random things, told me the other night the bus was snoring, and the best i can think of, he was lying very close one night, i moved his elbow told him it was digging in my ribs to which he replied what i've not even got a shovel!!!! :haha: now that did make me laugh :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

HA HA!! That made my laugh out loud!! I once woke and ex of mine up as the doorbell was going and he shouted 'I'm not Dumbledore!!'. Brilliant! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

:haha:

I think the strangest one for me was my DH. I heard him up in the night opening his bedside drawers. 

In the morning, when he got up, I heard him go in them and just assumed he was getting dressed. When he got out the shower I asked him what he had been doing and he said he had no idea and that must explain why they were a bit open that morning. 

Came to get my underwear out and there was none in my drawer. I opened his drawer to find all of my underwear stuffed in there. (perhaps he was a dreaming of being a cross dresser or something?)

Will wait and see if he does anything that strange again! x

Hope your ok Angel. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

nnn.. that is so funny! Again I laughed out loud and had to tell my hubby your story!


----------



## Ava Grace

Me too! Hilarious!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

He's always talking in his sleep. 

He makes a lot of funny noises and says some strange things. The underwear was definetly the strangest though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You had better keep an eye on your best undies! lol


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: Love it Nic.


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have my best ones hidden. I think i will be really worried when i wake up to find him in them!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Night all x


----------



## Titi

Hi All

Auntibee-welcome! I am 6dpo (I think!, see below) too. Fairygirl-you aren't too far behind us!! 
Also I had been meaning to tell you from an earlier post that I read you can get ovulation pains either the day before, day of, or day after. That was good for me to learn because I had always just assumed the pain was actually the rupturing and it "happening" (of course I also thought the "balls were on top" so to speak,,,,see much earlier post) :rofl:

Lauraly-also wanted to mention yesterday that my DH also does not like for me to POAS before AF is late. He thinks it is a waste and just dumb. I told him that smoking is his addiction-mine is POAS and I spend a lot less on tests than he does on ciggies!! I think he really just doesn't like the ensuing dissapointment. Little does he know that BFN-AF it is all the same as far as let down at the end of the 2ww.

Premomt-and F&C-That is one thing I was really scared of this cycle-esp. since I also didn't "feel" Ov like normal. But I had every other symptom and FF says temps are way more reliable than opks.........what do you all think, looking at my chart-did I OV? (oh God please say yes!!)

Abi-how did I not see your journal before. Going to stalk!!!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone it's moving fast again!!!!

Love and dust


----------



## Titi

Dee-temp rise today? Maybe you did OV yesterday and have weird opks too-hmmmm. Anymore tests today?

Speaking of OPKs, I got my dh to poas for me today to see what would happen. A very very faint second line came up, but not dark as like mine have been. hmmm.


----------



## Premomt

Titi I was just gonna recomend that!
Do you have a IC HPT? :test:?


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, temp went up slightly but I think I may have oved today. I had no time to do OPK and in any case completely forgot about doing it until I read your post! I looked at your chart, it looks good, you've definitely oved. The exact day is debatable.

Hi All, just checking in. Hope everyone's doing okay.


----------



## abster

Hi Titi, yep you definitely ov'd on the day FF gave you. I'm 4dpo today and my temps are looking far healthier now I'm having the acu and herbal pills and temping after proper blocks of sleep. 
When's your DH's SA? It's very soon isn't it? Some time this week? 
Remember - NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING!!! Don't do it to yourself.
You're very welcome to stalk my journal - there's a link to it in my sig.

Welcome Auntiebee :hi:

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi All-thanks for OV advice. I finally got a normal OPK this morning - and than made me feel worse-like maybe I didn't OV and missed eggy.

Premomt-I see IC all the time? What does it stand for? I don't have any HPTs here. Was going to buy some but am only 7dpo and also I just don't think this month is it. Abi-no need for SS not only do I not have any desire to after last month but I don't even have any symptoms.

Also, to add to the stress-Hubby's SA is Thursday. I have been very preoccupied with some other things and just looked over paperwork and it says he was to abstain 2-3 days before going, but NO MORE THAN 5. Well coming off of BD it has actually been much over 5 days (and yes I am sure) but now I think it is too late to do for test. Should we just BD today and that is better than abstaining too long? After all, we want to know how good the sample is two days out b/c face it there isn't as much hope if we have to wait more than 3 days to BD during OV time-right? So Abi-looks like will have to have more planned sex and during the 2ww sigh.

Dee-going to look at your chart-hoping for nice rise. I had my fallback dip today-looks pretty normal lp now.


----------



## Titi

Dee-I just stalked your chart. Yippee! OV for you! I am thinking though you actually OV two days ago. Last temp dip AND last day of EW. FF says you can feel OV pain the day of or the day before or day after. What do you think? Could be these stupid OPKs. Next cycle I'm done with the cheap kind. I have the days narrowed down close enough that I don't even need more than a few and am tired of the ambiguity with them.


----------



## fairygirl

Hey everyone. I'm feeling flustered this evening. Dunno what else to say really. 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Hey everyone. I'm feeling flustered this evening. Dunno what else to say really.
> 
> Hope everyone is good xx

Hiya Fairygirl-I'm flustered today too. Must be our cycles. I also want to eat like mad something delicious tonight and craving bread pudding. 
It is 1:15 pm here right now-was wondering what time it is over there?


----------



## fairygirl

It's 6.20pm. Mmm bread pudding! I normally have a meh day around now on a normal non ttc cycle. I wish I had a clue!


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies 

How is everyone? Quick update from me...

bfn yesterday (day I was due on) no signs of af today, planning to test sat morn if it hasn't arrived by then FX PMA PMA

I had a job interview today for the job I'm doing now but permanent (I'm currently on a fixed term contract until Aug 2011) so I am desperate to get it because otherwise if I get pregnant in the next few months my contract will run out during my maternity - no job to go back to (albeit if I only want to go back part time). Only trouble is there are two others in my position so they are direct competition!!! Feel so relieved its done now, I was well prepared and gave it my all. I should find out tomorrow if I've got it - I will be gutted if don't!!! I will let you know what happens...

Lots of fairy dust to all :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Best of luck with the job and the bfp Angelblue!

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks fairygirl FX for both!!!


----------



## nuttynicnak

FX Angel blue x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Angelblue! 

I also second what the other ladies said about you ov-ing titi!

Blimen hec Abster, I had a look at your chart and must take my hat off to you and your oh. You've been very busy!!

Well dh and I have bd-ed for 2 days in a row but no sign of my ov yet. I'm hoping it will be with me on Thursday.

I have just got back from the doctors for a proper pre-pregnancy chat and it was great. She talked me through what to expect etc. She also told me that my weird recent symptoms could indicate that I have only just got the pill out of my system so I may not have ov-ed. It could be that I'm still not ov-ing but hopefully my temps will tell me soon. x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C have you had any symptoms of O without it actually happening? You've got me worried now, I'm only off the pill since Aug?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm sure you have nothing to worry about fairygirl. My cycles were still regular as clockwork until 2 months ago where one was 34 days and the next 26. Before that was unheard of. At the same time I've suddenly started getting lots of spots and stomach cramps (like a mild period pain). Also my af's were incredibly light (and still are a bit). She told me to come back in a few months if things don't settle down as they can do some tests to make sure I'm ov-ing. 

I'm pretty sure I ov-ed last cycle as my temps were really high during the latter part of my cycle and then they dropped for my af and have remained low since. I'm hoping that my temps go up in a couple of days.

I've also just bought a clearblue fertility monitor as some ladies don't seem to have any luck with the cheap internet opks. Hopefully I'll have more luck with them. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double post - think my internet is playing up!


----------



## LauraLy

Well, not too sure whats going on with me. :shrug: I woke up this morning to some light spotting :cry: and assumed AF would be close behind- as she usually is But so far nothing...AF was due to ride in today...usually she arrives in the AM- but I'm sure she is just playing mind games with me! So, I had my nice long :sad2: this morning and have been looking for my PMA all day! This month has definitely been the toughest for DH and I. We were both "sure" we had caught this month- and we never really talked about it. It was like an unspoken understanding between us- a feeling we had but didn't discuss b/c we didn't want to jinx ourselves. The hardest part of today was definitely having to tell my DH. He came down the stairs this morning and immediately said with a smile on face "No bleeding yet?!?!" and I instantly began crying. He just swooped me up in his arms and hugged me. When I finally calmed down and looked at his face- I saw that he had been tearing up too!:cry: This has NEVER happened before. We sat and talked about how its ok- we will try again. But I could tell he was SO disappointed. He kept telling me that I deserve it and that he knows how much I love Xmas and that a bfp would be the perfect gift that I deserve...I have such a wonderful hubby :winkwink: I wish I didn't feel like in some way I let him down...:nope:

Well, all day I have been running to the bathroom looking for AF...stupid witch is hiding:growlmad: If your going to ruin this cycle...just show your ugly face and get it over with!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
I have also been looking for my PMA...of which I discovered that I will be ov on or around Xmas day...so I guess if I cant have a bfp for christmas- maybe I can at least make a baby on christmas! :thumbup:

OK, well this turned into a novel- so I am going to sign off for a bit and try to collect my thoughts. I was super busy at work today so I haven't really been thinking about things..and as I am typing I feel myself getting more emotional again! So, thanks for listening...will check in soon! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Laura you made me tear up. Your hubby sounds so lovely. Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month but if not you can console yourself with the thought that you could be making a new life on Christmas day! That would be amazing. Lots of hugs x


----------



## Ava Grace

Sorry to hear this Lauraly I teared up reading that! I really hope you make a xmas baby. keep the PMA up hun xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, I have a question.. do any of you get a decreased appetite around ov? I've really gone off food today and I'm hoping it's a good sign that I'm about to ov. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Lauraly-So sorry about this morning. I feel so sad for you-that was the same situation my DH & I were in last month and I cried the whole day I got my BFN. The witch is being particuarly nasty this round-that is what she did to me-I always get full on day 26 in the am and on day 27 she came around with just some mild afternoon spotting...........Angelblue-I hope she is not playing tricks on you too.......either way FX for both of you that it is NOT the witch!!

F&C-Thanks for help about my OV. I am not sure if I have a decreased appetite or not but now that you mention it going to montitor. I am usually almost always hungry : (


----------



## auntiebee

muncho said:


> Hi All ladies trying for a Christmas BFP -join up today!
> 
> My previous 3 cycle buddies all got their BFP in the lats week or so!
> I was also a member of Bonfire babies and most of the team there for their BFP
> 
> As a group we are just trying to chat to others ttc in November December and we kind of decided on the Tinsel tots thing today and thought it would be fun.
> Just like previously when there has been groups of women celebrating Junebugs and Halloween Humpers , bonfire babies etc
> 
> Come and join us ! In the meantime Im going to have a word with the little man upstairs...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear little man upstairs,
> 
> Its been a while since I have written to you, i hope you are keeping well and not misbehaving. Well I have one last request before the year ends and actually this one is for some of my new friends as well.
> 
> Little man as you know we are all TTC ( trying to concieve) our own little man or woman but you havent made it all that easy have you..you naughty man (bend over whilst i slap your bottom). Listen we understand that you have other priorties and we have been so patient. Its hard you know seeing people around you getting their BFP and playing with their own liitle tots..
> Now christmas is coming and we would love our own little tinsel tot - its the most exciting and special time of the year and i know you can make this happen...
> 
> I know you like to play games with me , so in exchange for our tinsel tot some of us are prepared to give up a little something until we get our BFP!!
> 
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> Muncho; CREAM CAKES - I know last month I had about 10 but really this month I will give them up for my BFP :baby: Let me explain this. My once super sexy size 8 figure is now being compromised by these cream cakes. I have had to cut down at gym, the stress is making me look weary. Im loosing my model looks.Little man TTC is taking its toll. DH has to put an eye mask on when we BD...thats not good is it? HELP ME :)
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue: I am giving up alcohol, and will try my hardest to only drink decaff, only have chocolate once a week and will sell my motorbike! i would give up all my xmas presents for BFP too!
> 
> 
> Gossipgirly: Chocolate!
> 
> Rogue: I will give up sweeties, even rainbow drops and candy floss just so i can get my BFP, please understand Mr Little Man Upstairs, i am a sweetie addict, i eat them for breakfast lunch and tea, not a single haribo or humbug will pass my lips until BFP!!! thanks!!
> 
> Titi: I gave up all alcohol-not even sip of champagne
> 
> Babybound; i'd give up lifetime for a bfp && that's saying alot because i'm addicted an love my daytime tv!!
> 
> Premomt:I resolve to get our finances in order for a BFP. No more eating out, no more spending friviously. And even after we get our we will keep on the straight and narrow. I promise!!!!
> 
> MrsCrabsticke: ill do more excersize.
> 
> 
> Babytots: i shall give up poas til my af is due in return for my much wanted sticky bfp!!!
> 
> Dee7509:I gave up refined carbs and sugar
> 
> Sonyabazonya:im going to "take on" a healthier lifestyle to make a great nesting ground for my bean!
> 
> LauraLy:I will not ask or ONE OTHER thing! not one...thats it. And until then, I promise to give up soda...even my diet soda! This is coming from a girl who drinks it EVERY day...and I promise- not one drop of soda in exchange for my !!!!
> 
> 
> KittyKatBabe:I would also gladly give up my precious KFC, roast beef monster munch and chocolate if it gets me a healthy pregnancy soon as lol.
> 
> Scarlett83;I'm going to give up alcohol and try and eat healthier!
> 
> Fish&Chips: I promise to do more exercise
> 
> Abster: I'm a potato fiend and sometimes just cant help myself if there are crisps in the house. I pledge not to go to the chip shop and not to have any more than one packet of crisps a day.
> 
> AngelMyKy: i am willing to give up fizzy pop and any other bad snacks for my tinsel tot i love my pepsi and foxs whipped creams.....going to miss them
> 
> DeDe80: I'll give up eatting a lot of junk food and start to exercise
> 
> Ohhbabybaby: i will happily give up scones for my - seriously - i'm addicted to them!!
> 
> 
> EmilyLynn18: I'd give up caffiene, all EXTREMELY fatty foods, and even my double stuffed oreos and chunky chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream for a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little man thanks for listening to our request but now ENOUGH of the pleasantries. We WANT our BFP for christmas and if you dont give it to us you will be so sorry! When we meet (hopefully not for a long time, but i wont forget) ill kick your fat podgy ass so hard you wont know whats hit you.In fact for each BFP we see (not including anyone from BnB) from now till we get our own, you will get a hard fat slap across that swcarny little face of yours...are you understanding me yet? are you? I CANT HEAR YOU...I STILL CANT HEAR YOU.....I get nasty when im angry!
> 
> Thats better now we can start over..
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening, in return if there is anything i can do for you please let me know ( just PM me - or you can send us a response on this thread)
> 
> Yours sincerely Muncho


Can u add me pplllleeeeaaasssseeeee???

im giving up alcohol and pizza.


----------



## abster

Sorry Auntiebee, but only muncho can update that bit as she started the thread and she's not using tinseltots any more, she's gone over to LTTTC.
Abi x


----------



## Angelblue

Well I just found out I didn't get the permanent job, :cry: the guy that did got 2 points more than me - I am so devastated, I've had to show this guy the most basic of tasks, I've worked so hard, why do I never get a lucky break? I feel so crap now, that was my chance to have a job to go back to after a maternity leave. I had a good cry in the toilets at work and my project manager said it was an injustice :nope: and she cant believe it either! I really wanted it - I actually thought I had done well for once. 

I was in floods of tears driving home :cry: (couldnt face going back in the office so just left!) and I had a really good idea that if I got a HPT on my way home that a bfp would be the only thing that would cheer me up, I imagined it all in my head, telling my OH when he got home... but it was :bfn: I am even more upset now - why did I do that to myself? I had promised myself I was waiting til sat to test if I hadnt come on - I was doing so well :cry:

:cry:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so sorry angelblue. Hopefully there's something bigger and better on the cards for you.


----------



## nuttynicnak

:hugs: angel. I agree with Fairy Girl, it is because there is something bigger and better out there for you. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh angel you poor thing. I totally know how you must be feeling as I was in a similar situation not so long ago but like the other ladies said good things must be round the corner. Everything happens for a reason and some day you will look back and think what a lucky break you had. Sorry also about the BFN but the witch hasn't arrived yet.

x


----------



## Angelblue

thanks girls, feeling a bit better now, OH is taking me out for tea its our 2 year anniversary so trying not to be upset!

Its so nice to have all this support, I'll keep you posted so far no af


----------



## Fish&Chips

Enjoy yourself Angel.

Would you ladies mind having a look at my chart and letting me know if you think today's temp might be a pre-o dip? We have bd-ed every day since Sunday this week and I'm wondering if we should do it again tonight? x


----------



## fairygirl

Angel have a great meal. x
F&C I wish I studied charting. What you said about appetite decreasing can be true. Has happened to me once or twice. x


----------



## doddy0402

well, I am now 6 days late, and no af!
held out til today to test again as I didn't want any more confusion, I wanted a nice clear bfp with no need to squint and tilt and photoshop the lines!!
so out came the frer and...BFN!
I am so confused and gutted. always as regular as clockwork, but not this month.
I am now convinced that I have to be out this month as we haven't done 'it' for the last 2 weeks.
just want af now so that I can get on with this month!
feel like crying, hate not knowing what is going on with my own body!:cry:


----------



## muncho

auntiebee said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi All ladies trying for a Christmas BFP -join up today!
> 
> My previous 3 cycle buddies all got their BFP in the lats week or so!
> I was also a member of Bonfire babies and most of the team there for their BFP
> 
> As a group we are just trying to chat to others ttc in November December and we kind of decided on the Tinsel tots thing today and thought it would be fun.
> Just like previously when there has been groups of women celebrating Junebugs and Halloween Humpers , bonfire babies etc
> 
> Come and join us ! In the meantime Im going to have a word with the little man upstairs...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear little man upstairs,
> 
> Its been a while since I have written to you, i hope you are keeping well and not misbehaving. Well I have one last request before the year ends and actually this one is for some of my new friends as well.
> 
> Little man as you know we are all TTC ( trying to concieve) our own little man or woman but you havent made it all that easy have you..you naughty man (bend over whilst i slap your bottom). Listen we understand that you have other priorties and we have been so patient. Its hard you know seeing people around you getting their BFP and playing with their own liitle tots..
> Now christmas is coming and we would love our own little tinsel tot - its the most exciting and special time of the year and i know you can make this happen...
> 
> I know you like to play games with me , so in exchange for our tinsel tot some of us are prepared to give up a little something until we get our BFP!!
> 
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> Muncho; CREAM CAKES - I know last month I had about 10 but really this month I will give them up for my BFP :baby: Let me explain this. My once super sexy size 8 figure is now being compromised by these cream cakes. I have had to cut down at gym, the stress is making me look weary. Im loosing my model looks.Little man TTC is taking its toll. DH has to put an eye mask on when we BD...thats not good is it? HELP ME :)
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue: I am giving up alcohol, and will try my hardest to only drink decaff, only have chocolate once a week and will sell my motorbike! i would give up all my xmas presents for BFP too!
> 
> 
> Gossipgirly: Chocolate!
> 
> Rogue: I will give up sweeties, even rainbow drops and candy floss just so i can get my BFP, please understand Mr Little Man Upstairs, i am a sweetie addict, i eat them for breakfast lunch and tea, not a single haribo or humbug will pass my lips until BFP!!! thanks!!
> 
> Titi: I gave up all alcohol-not even sip of champagne
> 
> Babybound; i'd give up lifetime for a bfp && that's saying alot because i'm addicted an love my daytime tv!!
> 
> Premomt:I resolve to get our finances in order for a BFP. No more eating out, no more spending friviously. And even after we get our we will keep on the straight and narrow. I promise!!!!
> 
> MrsCrabsticke: ill do more excersize.
> 
> 
> Babytots: i shall give up poas til my af is due in return for my much wanted sticky bfp!!!
> 
> Dee7509:I gave up refined carbs and sugar
> 
> Sonyabazonya:im going to "take on" a healthier lifestyle to make a great nesting ground for my bean!
> 
> LauraLy:I will not ask or ONE OTHER thing! not one...thats it. And until then, I promise to give up soda...even my diet soda! This is coming from a girl who drinks it EVERY day...and I promise- not one drop of soda in exchange for my !!!!
> 
> 
> KittyKatBabe:I would also gladly give up my precious KFC, roast beef monster munch and chocolate if it gets me a healthy pregnancy soon as lol.
> 
> Scarlett83;I'm going to give up alcohol and try and eat healthier!
> 
> Fish&Chips: I promise to do more exercise
> 
> Abster: I'm a potato fiend and sometimes just cant help myself if there are crisps in the house. I pledge not to go to the chip shop and not to have any more than one packet of crisps a day.
> 
> AngelMyKy: i am willing to give up fizzy pop and any other bad snacks for my tinsel tot i love my pepsi and foxs whipped creams.....going to miss them
> 
> DeDe80: I'll give up eatting a lot of junk food and start to exercise
> 
> Ohhbabybaby: i will happily give up scones for my - seriously - i'm addicted to them!!
> 
> 
> EmilyLynn18: I'd give up caffiene, all EXTREMELY fatty foods, and even my double stuffed oreos and chunky chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream for a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little man thanks for listening to our request but now ENOUGH of the pleasantries. We WANT our BFP for christmas and if you dont give it to us you will be so sorry! When we meet (hopefully not for a long time, but i wont forget) ill kick your fat podgy ass so hard you wont know whats hit you.In fact for each BFP we see (not including anyone from BnB) from now till we get our own, you will get a hard fat slap across that swcarny little face of yours...are you understanding me yet? are you? I CANT HEAR YOU...I STILL CANT HEAR YOU.....I get nasty when im angry!
> 
> Thats better now we can start over..
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening, in return if there is anything i can do for you please let me know ( just PM me - or you can send us a response on this thread)
> 
> Yours sincerely Muncho
> 
> 
> Can u add me pplllleeeeaaasssseeeee???
> 
> im giving up alcohol and pizza.Click to expand...




Hi everyone, i just popped in to say, hope you are all ok. Any BFPs??

Auntiebee i will add you now..it was a coinicidence that you joined today as i ahve not been on here for weeks

baby dust to you all x


----------



## abster

Until you know what your cycle does before ovulation, it's difficult to say. It could go down further or stay flat for a couple of days before it rises. It's best to keep bonking - which is why we ended up doing it for 8 days straight. That and we started too early!
Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Still no Af for me, did test and got :bfn: 

where oh where is AF? hello are you there? See it even sends me loopy looking for the thing. 

Boobs feel weird and had weird pain in left hand side today. Have absolutely no idea what is going on. 

How is everyone? Sending lots of :dust: 

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Abster! Hope I'm still going to be able to walk after this week!! lol x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Quick update. Af has arrived. 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen af... sorry nnn xx

Hey Muncho.. long time no hear. Hope you are doing well x

doddygirl.. I'll keep my FX that you get your BFP soon.

fairygirl.. I had no appetite again today and I'm fairly sure I'm about to ov after what the ladies on here have told me. I'm going to see if it happens next month (if there is one!) x


----------



## LauraLy

Well ladies...AF arrived this afternoon- only a day late...stupid old hag! But since I found her- I have begun to search for my PMA...and this is what I have found out thus far...

#1 OV should fall on Christmas Day...if my cycle doesn't act up...I sure do LOVE christmas so being able to BD the night away should be wonderful :blush:
#2 I should be able to take a hpt on my hubby's 29th birthday...I will be one day late (cd31) a BFP would make a great b-day gift- don't you think? :thumbup:

Well, with my absolutely hectic work schedule- that is all I was able to come up with. That and I am going to be following the sperm meets egg plan...and going to be looking at the ole' diet to see if I should tweak a few things. Gotta keep moving foward...we can only change the future- not the past!:thumbup:
Thanks for all the lovely support! :hugs: Here's hoping for a 2010 BFP!!!!! :happydance:

Oh, and now I am heading to pick up some wine and orange soda...I have missed them over this past month! Think I will enjoy :wine: tonight! Cheers!


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Lauraly.


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

i feel abit out of the loop here as nothing is really happening with me still, bloody long cycles hate them, was hoping it may be a bit shorter this month, still going with the opk's nothing as yet.

:hugs: to everyone the :witch: got :growlmad:

:dust: to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think they are two amazing reasons to be positive Lauraly! Keep smiling lovely lady! x


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Enjoy yourself Angel.
> 
> Would you ladies mind having a look at my chart and letting me know if you think today's temp might be a pre-o dip? We have bd-ed every day since Sunday this week and I'm wondering if we should do it again tonight? x

Hi Hun! I looked at your chart and it's too soon to tell-although it could be your dip also just starting to get watery cm (creamy supposedly is NOT fertile) and negative opks I don't suspect you will ovulate for at least a day or two if not more. BUT you are starting to get somewhat fertile CM so maybe DTD tonight until you are sure you OV or skip tonight and start tomorrow.....


----------



## Titi

Hi Ladies-
Not much going on here-basically NO symptoms of anything besides PMS at 8dpo.
DH goes for semen analysis tomorrow. PLEASE FX'd that it is just a crazy fluke we have not gotten pregnant yet and that there is nothing wrong!!! Esp. with hubby!!!!

Laura & Nic-sorry the witch got you-we really needed another BFP around here and I don't know why she is playing such naughty games with us all lately. Enjoy the wine! Speaking of which, no wonder I got BFN's-Muncho&Auntibee's post reminded me I haven't been very good at giving up what I said I'd give up!!!!!!

Doddy-maybe you'll be the BFP-really hoping so!

Angelblue-I am sorry about your double dissapointments today. Agree with the other girls that everything happens for a reason and maybe it is a blessing in disguise you just don't know of yet-and that you still get a BFP too!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi. DH was too tired to bd last night so I hope that's not going to mean we miss the egg. Will definitely do it tonight though. My temp went down again today so am still waiting to ov. My cm is watery but there's not much of it today, even though I'm taking EPO.

How'd it go with your hubby? I have everything crossed that it all comes back ok xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Hey girls

The :witch: arrived today :cry:

But me and OH have decided to try the sperm meets egg plan for cycle 3 - looking forward to having a bit of a plan to follow so I know we are doing it right! I had to promise not to lay there like a plank if we've got a plan to follow!!! ha ha!

Can anyone recommend which OPK to get as I've not used them before, and any advice? I'm looking on ebay and there are loads of cheap ones, havent got a clue what to get!!!

I text that APA thing the other day to ask when I would get pregnant and it said January and I'll have a girl... so FX for January BFP!

Come on cycle buddy we can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue. Loving the positivity about next cycle. Nice to have a plan!


----------



## Angelblue

fairygirl said:


> Angelblue. Loving the positivity about next cycle. Nice to have a plan!

Thanks Fairygirl, trying to be positive!

Any advice for OPKs? Have you any experience?


----------



## fairygirl

Nope, not used them. Sorry hun xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've started using the internet cheapie opks and so far I've had nothing. I know a lot of women on here use them with no problems but I've also heard they can be a bit unreliable. I'm yet to see if they will work for me. Apparently the clearblue fertility tests are quite good. x


----------



## Ava Grace

clear blue are the best ones, i tried the asda ones but you need a magnifying glass to see them! Clear blue are good and it is soooo exciting when you get a smiley face! x


----------



## LauraLy

I've been using the First Response opk's. It can be a little more difficult to see if both lines are equally dark...but I have my DH look also. And I have been keeping them throughout the cycle to compare day to day- cause then you can definitely see if the lines are getting darker. :shrug: I have heard the cheapy ones can be more unreliable- but seems that there are ladies on here who use them successfully. Good luck!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

I've used the ICs sucessfully! Though I do not remember which ebay vendoe I got them from... I should find out as I will be needing more soon :growlmad:
Nothing to report here. Had a massive migraine today that made me nauseous. Thought food would help as I was very hungry, but it didn't, only a migraine pill did.
Feeling very sad that af is only about 8 days out...:cry:
Oh well.


----------



## babybound

wow, not having the internet really gets me behind.
jus dropping in to give :dust: to us all!


----------



## Titi

Hi ladies-this thread really needs to start moving along again I need PMA.

:bfn: with FRER, FMU this morning, 10dpo. Was our 12th cycle-wanted so badly not to get pushed into LTTTC. I can't believe how hard it can be to get pregnant. Unfortunately niether can anyone else in our life (so glad for you girls!!!).......if I hear ONE more person tell me to relax or that we are "TRYING TO HARD".........grrrrr.

DH's uncle actually tried to give us LOVEMAKING tips the other night! Like we don't know how to have sex. Of course his big advice was not to worry about sexual position but to (you guessed it) RELAX! He also mentioned to another uncle we were "trying" for baby and this uncle said, "Trying? what are you talking about trying? You don't have to try you just have sex!!"..................I wish there were some emoticons for wringing somebody's neck : )

Well sorry for rant this is just getting so depressing. Had to drop of DH's semen analysis yesterday (that was embarrassing, and interesting-if BD on demand isn't bad enough wait for the other thing ON DEMAND-in a cup!, sorry, lol TMI).

We will find out the answers on Wednesday afternoon. I am so afraid of what we will find out.

:baby dust: to all you girls I want so much for someone around here to get a bfp soon!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, it's not over for u this month. Average implantation is 6-12 dpo. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Fairygirl-I see so many BFPs at 10dpo I guess I just assumed.

How is all with you?


----------



## fairygirl

I'm trying to keep sane in my 2ww. Driving myself mad with yes I have symptoms, no they can all be explained away. Can't convince myself either way. So guess that is ok.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Titi, 

FX everything is ok with DH. 

Some well wishes really pi** me off too. They have no idea and can be completely insensitive to other people's feelings. 

Hmm, answers back. 

I find giving answers back quite easy as being an English teacher I can usually think on my feet. Perhaps have a bank of witty things to say back that a) shows them you are upset without you actually being upset and 2) stops them in future. 

For the relax one I would probably be sarcastic and say something like oh relax, i haven't tried that one. for you're trying to hard I might say something like I can assure you it is hard yes and as for trying some people really do try my patience. 

Sorry- I am quite forthcoming if people upset me. It's not everyones preferred method, but it works for me. 

The ultimate thing is for you to keep positive. Sending you lots of :dust:

x


----------



## Titi

Thanks Nic you made me smile : )


----------



## nuttynicnak

I'm glad.

People mean well, they just get a bit insensitive about things. 

Hope your ok?

Nic x


----------



## Angelblue

Hey girlies

I'm quite excited to try sperm meets egg plan - especially since I have my cycle buddy trying it too! I've just ordered some digital clearblues - plan recommends 10 so got 2x 7packs. Thought I cant go wrong with smiley faces! I'd rather pay bit more and not be confused with the result. What time of day do you do Ov test?

Ordered a basal thermometer too it was only cheap! Totally kitted out now! Are you supposed to do temp first thing in the morning? at the same time?

I am cd2 now so I would guess ov will be around 24th/25th and we're staying at OH parents xmas day ha ha! Sleeping in the lounge will need to try and be quiet ha ha! So then should test around then 7th.

PMA PMA PMA for January - FX 2010 wooooohoooo!!!


----------



## Premomt

Angelb-
The answers to your questions can be found on the Fertility Friend website along with MUCH more info.
But to answer them in short-
in order to get your proper BBT you must temp in the AM after 3 consecutive hours of sleep, and immediatly upon waking at the same time every am. there are many factors that can throw off your temp charting such as waking too early or too late, or if you drank the night before, or if you didn't sleep for 3 hours in a row before testing. It is a pretty strict thing, but once you get the hang of it it becomes second nature.

as far as the OPKs each company tell you different things, but in general you should test in the afternoon after holding your pee for at least an hour if not longer.
OPKs used in the am are unreliable because LH - the hormone OPKS look for gets broken down over night.

How long are your cycles usually? In general for a 28 day cycle your OV day will be around the 14th.
Hope that helps and if you have any other questions PM me!


----------



## Titi

Hi Nic-
Thank you : ) :hugs: I am doing well.....although I am dissapointed about bfn I am not too gutted b/c I guess I must have mentally decided its never going to happen...losing pma and so got a cute new puppy to keep me occupied/distracted although a bit crazy since its our third doggie. I am just REALLY worried about the SA. Can't keep thinking of the what if's as DH is so unhealthy. I can't even get him to take his cholesterol meds each night to avoid quad. bypass like his dad had/fatal heart attack like his grandpa or quit smoking or anything. If he can't get healthy to save his own life how can he get healthy to make a new one? arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Titi

ps-angelblue-I might like to try EMSP too! Have to wait though b/c if there is something wrong with DH's spermy I think there is a certain way we will have to BD-although just to see we only did every other day this cycle instead of every single day like last time and still not successful. Welcome to charting-it can become addictive!


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks for all your advice girls, really appreciate it :hugs: 

hhmmm work was bit crappy yesterday, the guy that got the job brought in cakes for the whole office to celebrate his "good fortune" talk about rub it in my face :growlmad:
Anyway I'm over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just waiting for everything to arrive in the post now. Gonna by a new ttc diary ready for 2010, ready to start the SMEP!!! (do you like my abbreviation??!! ha ha) Hey I've just realised like my cycle buddy I should also be ovulating christmas eve/christmas day :rofl:

Just for a bit of christmas fun...

I don&#8217;t usually indulge but this is so much fun!! &#8220;NORAD Tracks Santa&#8221; is a site run by The US Air Defence and Command type folk. They basically track Santa and his preparations throughout December and then on Christmas Eve they use Google Earth to show his progress around the globe and his different stops along the way, its fun and a little bit educational and more to the point it can help get the little ones to bed!!! It&#8217;s LIVE on the night, my friends little boy loves it so I though I would share, its fun for the grown ups too . Check it out&#8230;.. the magic happens on Christmas Eve :happydance:

https://www.noradsanta.org/en/index.html


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi.. I am terrified of letting people know that we are trying as I don't want people's comments about how long it's taking etc. People can be so blimen insensitive, it's unfunny! FX things all work out and that your BFP is just round the corner. x

I think I ov-ed as my temps went up yesterday.. FX I did and that we timed the bd-ing well.

PMA xx


----------



## lolley

Angelblue said:


> Thanks for all your advice girls, really appreciate it :hugs:
> 
> hhmmm work was bit crappy yesterday, the guy that got the job brought in cakes for the whole office to celebrate his "good fortune" talk about rub it in my face :growlmad:
> Anyway I'm over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just waiting for everything to arrive in the post now. Gonna by a new ttc diary ready for 2010, ready to start the SMEP!!! (do you like my abbreviation??!! ha ha) Hey I've just realised like my cycle buddy I should also be ovulating christmas eve/christmas day :rofl:
> 
> Just for a bit of christmas fun...
> 
> I dont usually indulge but this is so much fun!! NORAD Tracks Santa is a site run by The US Air Defence and Command type folk. They basically track Santa and his preparations throughout December and then on Christmas Eve they use Google Earth to show his progress around the globe and his different stops along the way, its fun and a little bit educational and more to the point it can help get the little ones to bed!!! Its LIVE on the night, my friends little boy loves it so I though I would share, its fun for the grown ups too . Check it out.. the magic happens on Christmas Eve :happydance:
> 
> https://www.noradsanta.org/en/index.html


This is fantastic, i used it last year with my kids. They were amazed.
On Christmas day i sent them an email them, thanking them for all the wonderful work they do in keeping kids dreams alive and i even got a reply back! i was gobsmacked, a really lovely email too not just a quick thanks.
I love it :)


----------



## Titi

Okay feeling more upbeat today. Will be optimistic and full of PMA.

Angelblue-I love the avatar-my "oldest" is a boxer-he is the sweetest boy.

SMEP-I had it abbreviated wrong-whoops!!!

Yeah F&C-I wish we hadn't told anyone except my mum. Except we'd been together over 7 years before we got married and being in my thirties everyone kinda knew my clock was already ticking and we were going to start trying after the wedding. I just thought it would happen! The funny thing is all the "advice" comes from people who never had to "try" and don't even know all that is involved. My favorite is a lot of people ask us if we know that we have to "time it right-do it a certain time of the month"........ha! I should whip out my chart for them and give them a chat about my cervical mucus-:rofl: maybe that would stop them! How do you like that one Nic?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Love it, watch them go green Titi. That would shut them up!!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm afraid my PMA has deserted me today. In fact I am having a pajama day, it's that bad.

Can somebody slap me please!?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Mock slap on its way to you. x

Hun, 

We are a week away from christmas hols. It's the x factor final tonight you have every right to have a pyjama day, but do it because you can not because you feel down. 

Remember this month is our month. x


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Okay feeling more upbeat today. Will be optimistic and full of PMA.
> 
> Angelblue-I love the avatar-my "oldest" is a boxer-he is the sweetest boy.

Thanks Titi - actually she is a British Bulldog, but they are very similar in face to Boxers, but she is still quite young not even 2 years old yet! She is filling out a bit more now, she weighs 28lbs at the moment. Her name is Roxy


----------



## Angelblue

fairygirl said:


> I'm afraid my PMA has deserted me today. In fact I am having a pajama day, it's that bad.
> 
> Can somebody slap me please!?

There's no shame in it! I am doing the same! Taking advantage of a day off and OH is at work so if I wanna watch girlie crap on tv then I can!!!!!! Woooo!!!!

Definitely not alot of... :dishes: or :laundry: or :hangwashing: going on!!! ha ha!!!


----------



## abster

Hi girls, sorry I'm in a hurry so this is a round robin... here goes:

F&C - it looks to me like you ov'd on friday too - FF should confirm it on monday. Why the empty-circle high temps last weekend? There's a poss that FF might delay marking ov for you, but don't worry... Nice-timed BD!

Titi, sorry you're feeling down. I'd be feeling more than down if I was getting TTC advice from my uncles :rofl::rofl: You might find that if your DH's SA is bad news it gives him the push he needs to turn himself around. At th emoment he just has his fingers in his ears and is singing at the top of his voice, isn't he? Wouldn't things be different if men got together and talked like we do, hey? At least once the results are back you'll know where you are and what you both need to do (or what you need to force down his throat!!).. Please don't lose your PMA, you're one of the sunniest people on here.

Have a slap from me as well fairygirl (and another for watching X-Factor, but I think I'm in the minority there). It'll happen, try not to stress (of course we all know this advice is easier to dish out than it is to follow, but we dish it out with such certainty to everybody else because we know it matters and IS TRUE!!).

Better go, think I'm burning our tea...
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All, hope everyone's fine.

Fairygirl here's a :hugs:. Hope you feel better.

Titi, I got advice from DH's brother, I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks all. Just enjoying some cuddles from DF and trying to chill out.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Help someone!

I'm starting to have a bit of a panic. I have been trying to calculate my most fertile days and every website says something different.

My last cycle was 33 days and this one has been 35. My CD1 was the 10th December. 

I was thinking about :sex: on the 25th, 27th and 29th just to make sure, but is that right? I so want my :bfp: this month and scared I will screw it all up. 

Thanks,

Nic x


----------



## fairygirl

You know I think to start on day 10 and do every other day to day 18! But then your cycles are longer so do a day 20 just for luck!


----------



## Titi

Angelblue said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Okay feeling more upbeat today. Will be optimistic and full of PMA.
> 
> Angelblue-I love the avatar-my "oldest" is a boxer-he is the sweetest boy.
> 
> Thanks Titi - actually she is a British Bulldog, but they are very similar in face to Boxers, but she is still quite young not even 2 years old yet! She is filling out a bit more now, she weighs 28lbs at the moment. Her name is RoxyClick to expand...

Wow I never even heard of a British Bulldog! She looks so much like my boxer. She is adorable and I love her name. We just got a french bulldog-I think the littlest of all the bulldogs.


----------



## Titi

Okay-I've gotten my PMA back just so that there will be some to share with you fairygirl. Thanks Abi, Nic, Dee et all for the cheering up. 

Nic- my ob/gyn said unless there is a problem with sperm count she tells all her couples to BD every day starting at day 10 to 20. If you are lucky enough to have a 14 day luteal phase than you should be OV on the 29th-if that is so (and puhlease take my advise lightly as it hasn't gotten me PG yet) I think the day before and the day of OV are most fertile days.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> Okay-I've gotten my PMA back just so that there will be some to share with you fairygirl. Thanks Abi, Nic, Dee et all for the cheering up.
> 
> Nic- my ob/gyn said unless there is a problem with sperm count she tells all her couples to BD every day starting at day 10 to 20. If you are lucky enough to have a 14 day luteal phase than you should be OV on the 29th-if that is so (and puhlease take my advise lightly as it hasn't gotten me PG yet) I think the day before and the day of OV are most fertile days.

Thanks Titi, 

Dh will never manage every day so I will try for every other. 

x


----------



## Titi

Nic-We BD every single day last cycle and wow! How come it is so hard to do? I had to promise DH that was the only month we would do it so much and if it didn't work we could stick to every other day. I just wanted to see for myself. So say one cycle try for day before OV and day after and the next cycle try and it in on day of OV, maybe.


----------



## abster

Hey girls, anyone stupidly glad to be able to get back on here?!

Witch got me this morning :cry: Hope we get some more BFPs by christmas - come on girls!!

Abi x


----------



## Titi

sorry Abi!! :cry:

Yes-Can't believe it was so long-I had w/d.


----------



## fairygirl

yesterday was awful. I ended up reading other forums on the web. This is the best one! Sorry to hear you're out Abi. I can't seem to decide either way what to expect x


----------



## Dee7509

Hi all,

Sorry Abi :hugs:

Yeah, I'm happy we're back online!


----------



## Dee7509

Hellooooooooo thereeeeeeee, did I run everybody off?


----------



## fairygirl

No Dee I'm on my phone at work. Cramps, cramps, cramps, expecting AF at end of week now. Oh poo.


----------



## Dee7509

:growlmad: bad AF! I'm expecting her early next week. Hope your cramps ease :flower:.


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Dee. I'm hoping they could mean something else. My cycles have been between 30 and 33 days. So can't be sure of anything.


----------



## Dee7509

I know what you mean about the cycles. Mine ran from 28-38 days this year! When I think ok, it's regulating, BAM, a long one with lots of strange symptoms!


----------



## Dee7509

Good Luck and :dust:, I heard that cramping is a symptom!


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Okay feeling more upbeat today. Will be optimistic and full of PMA.
> 
> Angelblue-I love the avatar-my "oldest" is a boxer-he is the sweetest boy.
> 
> Thanks Titi - actually she is a British Bulldog, but they are very similar in face to Boxers, but she is still quite young not even 2 years old yet! She is filling out a bit more now, she weighs 28lbs at the moment. Her name is RoxyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow I never even heard of a British Bulldog! She looks so much like my boxer. She is adorable and I love her name. We just got a french bulldog-I think the littlest of all the bulldogs.Click to expand...

I'll have to put a few different pics on here to show you more of her. They are very similar to french bulldogs, french just have pointy up ears! and are bit smaller. I love them, want another one!


----------



## abster

Titi said:


> sorry Abi!! :cry:
> 
> Yes-Can't believe it was so long-I had w/d.

Thanks girls. Doesn't seem quite so awful now I'm having the acu, because I know Quing's going to sort me out, but it's still really crappy. 

Titi, your temp went back up today! Was starting to look like it was just going to keep going down. Yay!!

I got really annoyed I couldn't get on here! Sign of addiction problems??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi said:


> Okay feeling more upbeat today. Will be optimistic and full of PMA.
> 
> Angelblue-I love the avatar-my "oldest" is a boxer-he is the sweetest boy.
> 
> SMEP-I had it abbreviated wrong-whoops!!!
> 
> Yeah F&C-I wish we hadn't told anyone except my mum. Except we'd been together over 7 years before we got married and being in my thirties everyone kinda knew my clock was already ticking and we were going to start trying after the wedding. I just thought it would happen! The funny thing is all the "advice" comes from people who never had to "try" and don't even know all that is involved. My favorite is a lot of people ask us if we know that we have to "time it right-do it a certain time of the month"........ha! I should whip out my chart for them and give them a chat about my cervical mucus-:rofl: maybe that would stop them! How do you like that one Nic?

LOL!!! I would love to see their reaction!!!

Sorry the witch got you Abster. FX for a BFP next month! x


----------



## Premomt

Oh I was having major w/d!! And the probs I hoped would be resolved weren't!! Grr!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Dee & fairygirl, how are things? I tried to get on yesterday but the site was down most of the day :(

Well I still think I ov-ed on Friday but my temps aren't confirming it. The temps were open as I took them quite late and also haven't been sleeping too well. x


----------



## Dee7509

Hi F & C,

I'm just waiting for Af. Just had some M&Ms (which is NOT a part of my diet!). 

Anyway, your chart is a little hard to read, is it at all possible you haven't oved yet? I'm asking because your LP temps from the previous cycle are quite a bit higher.


----------



## Premomt

F&c its hard to say if you've ovd yet cause your temps are still so low. That and you've been using opks and not had a positive?
I'd keep BDing just in case!


----------



## fairygirl

F&C, I'm thinking I've lost my festive spirit and maybe won't get my BFP. How can I get festive?!? Keep bding hun and catch that eggy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks guys. Am feeling a little nauseous this evening so no bd-ing :( FX I get a high temp tomorrow xx


----------



## Premomt

Guys I'm trying to test something out. Will someone post something here pls?
Thx!


----------



## fairygirl

*wave* before bedtime x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well I have just been sick.. hope I did ov on Friday and that this is a sign! lol. I'm not sure if the temps last cycle can be trusted as I was doing it differently to now. x

Hope your test works premont! x


----------



## Dee7509

Good Luck F & C :dust:


----------



## Ava Grace

Good Luck Fish&chips being sick is definately a very good sign! xxxxxx


----------



## ohhbabybaby

Not been on since start of the month - trying not to get into the 'try try try' frame of mind, it worked..

Got my bfp 90mins ago.. 'Pregnant 3+'

Right now I'm in shock.. Good luck to everyone still waiting and fingers crossed to those who didnt catch this month :dust:


----------



## Titi

congrats ohhbabybaby on your BFP! Come back and tell me how not to try try try as all the advice I'm getting lately is to relax~ 

F&C-sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Hope it is a good sign-I couldn't tell by your chart that you had OV yet either.


----------



## Premomt

Wow babybaby! Congrats!! And do tell how your'relaxed' approach helped!
Ugh, still not getting email updates since the maintenence. Grrrr!


----------



## Dee7509

Oh babybaby, Congratulations H & H 9 months!


----------



## ohhbabybaby

i just pushed ttc out my mind (easy to do cause only 2nd month i suppose) and had sex a few times when we wanted - dont even know when i ovd!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats babybaby! You must be on cloud 9!

Well my sickness has been followed by a fever so not a sign :( It has also confused FF :(


----------



## fairygirl

congratulations ohbabybaby! So nice to see a bfp. Wish you a h & h 9 months x x


----------



## Titi

ohhbabybaby said:


> i just pushed ttc out my mind (easy to do cause only 2nd month i suppose) and had sex a few times when we wanted - dont even know when i ovd!

Thanks for the info. I don't know that it can help me though-as I too tried that for the first 6+/- months. Now after a year ttc-and age 34 its a LOT harder! Best wishes!!!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats babybaby


----------



## Dee7509

F & C, hope you feel better soon.

Fairygirl, Mrs. C , Titi,All, good morning, how is everyone today?

I'm still waiting for Af not due for another couple of days.


----------



## Titi

Hello everyone-just checking in. Not much going on.........temp drops and waiting for witch to show now tomorrow, or the day after (or possibly even Thurs). Also going to get results of SA tomorrow. Will keep you posted.

Dee-my DH has decided that our weird cycles are the result of trying to sync together...Lol that would be funny now if they did-we could AF the same day yet.
Also forgot to mention that I don't know how to add friends chart on FF-have been trying!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls. I need a nap then I'll come and play. X x x


----------



## fairygirl

Hmm nap didn't go too well. I must've slept but really feel like I haven't had a deep sleep. That's the way I felt this morning when I got up. :cry: I need sleep, I like sleep!
How is everyones evening looking? I'm thinking Holby and Ben and Jerrys.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi girls,

congrats babybaby!!! you must be soooo happy :)

how is everyone else at the moment? 
xxx


----------



## fairygirl

My icecream is melted, someone didn't shut the freezer door properly last night. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Ava Grace

Oh nooooo that is not good! you will have to drink it instead!:rofl:


----------



## Dee7509

I'm being good and having a yogurt.


----------



## fairygirl

That is very good Dee. Unfortunately half price Ban and Jerry's always creeps into our shopping. How are you today?


----------



## Ava Grace

I ate a whole packet of softmints on the way home from work (oops!!) so not having anything sweet tonight!!


----------



## fairygirl

lol Ava.


----------



## abster

Congrats babybaby! Fantastic news xx

Titi, good luck with the results tomorrow. Once you know what the situation is you can decide what you need to do, if anything needs doing. :hugs:

Hello everybody! I'm off to drop a house on this witch.

Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

I'm fine fairygirl. Trying to restrain myself from having some chocolate.


----------



## Dee7509

abster said:


> Hello everybody! I'm off to drop a house on this witch.
> 
> Abi x

Thanks Abi, we'll all apreciate it.


----------



## fairygirl

Dee, Would it be really bad if you did?


----------



## westbrja

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I've been away so long. Had so much to do lately with final exams and the family.

Fish n Chips - Sorry to hear you're under the weather. Feel better soon and good luck testing :hugs:

Congrats to the new BFP's and good luck to all the other ladies waiting to test or O.


----------



## Dee7509

fairygirl said:


> Dee, Would it be really bad if you did?

lol fairygirl, gave in and had a TWIX:dohh:.


----------



## fairygirl

Dee I hope it was all you imagined it to be. I'm off to bed. Night ladies. xx


----------



## Dee7509

Good Night FairyGirl. It was delicious.


----------



## Premomt

Boo Hiss~
aparently the :witch: didn't heed the warning to shove off for 9 months for me :sad1: Spotting started last night, and has continued through today. Expect to be full on by... Well I don't really know. If I keep taking the progesterone like the DR says to, I keep taking it for 2 more days, THEN af is supposed to show. But I may just not take it tonight and let af come on tomorrow as I already know I am not PG.:shrug:
I've got a call into the drs to see why even on the progesterone I am still spotting before af is due.:dohh: This was supposed to take care of that problem. Maybe I need a stronger dose... I don't know if my bbs could handle that though...

AAAAAARGGGGGHHHH!!!!!
Why can't TTC just be easy!?!?!?!?:gun::devil::finger::grr::evil::twisted::sad2:


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry to hear that Premomt. I started getting some slight cramps today so af should arrive soon for me too.


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies, 

sorry i not been on too much lately, had assignments to get in for uni :(

congrats babybaby :flower:

good luck tomorrow titi :hugs:

i have a question a tmi one sorry :blush:
I am due to ov the end of the week :happydance: and looks like things are happening, cervix is higher, and cm is changing, but has a pinky colour to it, is this normal? sorry i have not exxamined it before :shrug:

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Titi

Hi Lolley-thanks for well wishes. As far as your cm goes, did you BD anytime within say 24 hours that you checked? I've heard that sometimes sex can make a tiny amount of blood in there and that would be normal. Other than that, I'm at a loss.

Dee-TWIX-yum! Now I want something chocolately! I did get some of those new jello sugar free dark chocolate mousse thingees. They are yum!

Thanks Abi-will be on tomorrow to let you know.

Sorry about witch Premomt-I too am getting cramps : (

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, fever seems to have gone now so I think today's temp is finally reliable.

Hi Titi - how did the test go? I hope you and your oh are ok. It can't be nice having the test hanging over you like that. xx

Premont - Sorry about the spotting. Hopefully the drs will have some answers for you. They probably start on a very low dose to see how it goes, so like you suggested, they will probably just up it a bit. FX it works next month.

Lolley - I'm not sure either, but what Titi says makes sense. Sorry I'm not being of much help! x

Westbrja!! Hello stranger! Long time no hear. How is the pregnancy going? You've been missed. x

Dee - Hope that witch stays away hun x

And as for the rest of you... tut tut.. twix, icecream, softmints... LOL!! That is my kind of diet. I couldn't eat anything yesterday as felt too queezy although I managed a chocolate roll! Whoops. xx


----------



## lolley

Thanks titi and F&C
no i didnt bd the night before, as hubby has hap an op on his knee monday - perfect timing :growlmad:
so the cm was yesterday we bd fri, sun and just about managed last night which was a laugh a minute with his knee strapped up lol.
I will just keep an eye on it.

hope your feeling better now f&c :flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi F&C, glad to hear that you're feeling well. You're in the TWW now right? 

Lolley, sounds like you're covered. Good Luck!

Titi, fingers crossed for you.

Westbrja, nice to see you.

Good Morning, fairydust, ava grace, abster and premomt. Did I miss out anyone?


----------



## Titi

Good morning everyone!

Hi Dee-waiting to see what happens with your temp tomorrow-and if rise was just a glitch. Mine getting lower and lower : (

Lolly-not sure what to make of pinky cm then. I guess just keep checking.

F&C-queasy-sounds great! FX'd! mmm what is a chocolate roll? 

Also-Dh seems to have doublebooked himself today - may not be getting test results. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Titi

PS-anyone heard from Rogue?


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, this might be the usual peak before the drop or because of the allergy meds.:shrug: 

Your chart does look suspiciously like last months but you're at 15 dpo, that's unusual for you isn't it?


----------



## Premomt

Um titi- I think the test results are more important than whatever else he's got going on today! :gun:


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Titi, this might be the usual peak before the drop or because of the allergy meds.:shrug:
> 
> Your chart does look suspiciously like last months but you're at 15 dpo, that's unusual for you isn't it?

Yes-that's what's weird. 15dpo is unusual-but af between cd 26-28 is normal. So-I guess maybe I was a day off and was only spotting cd1 and shouldn't have counted it?


----------



## Titi

Premomt said:


> Um titi- I think the test results are more important than whatever else he's got going on today! :gun:

Premomt-I love your emoticon for this one that is exactly how I felt. However his mother has to go across our coast for heart valve surgery consult and he's agreed on the emergency to get his nephew so his sister can go. After I got angry with him I felt rather bad, given the circumstances. This LTTTC can make me selfish lately.

LUCKILY-Dr. squeezing us in now! On my way!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Titi, this might be the usual peak before the drop or because of the allergy meds.:shrug:
> 
> Your chart does look suspiciously like last months but you're at 15 dpo, that's unusual for you isn't it?
> 
> Yes-that's what's weird. 15dpo is unusual-but af between cd 26-28 is normal. So-I guess maybe I was a day off and was only spotting cd1 and shouldn't have counted it?Click to expand...

I don't count spotting as CD1. I usually get (SORRY TMI) spotting/light pink at about 5pm the evening before and I count the next day as CD1 when I get regular flow.

Yay for the Dr. squeezing you in! GL.


----------



## LauraLy

Just a quick update for me...haven't been on as much lately, as I have been swamped with work and holiday craziness:wacko:
Still trying to get that nasty witch to leave...she just doesn't want to. And she was awfully mean this cycle...lots of nasty crampy and really heavy flow for about 5-6 days...UGH!:growlmad: Looks like she is tapering off today...fx!

Bought a basal thermometer...haven't used it yet:dohh: I've had a nasty cold that has been keeping me up at night. Don't think I've had a solid night of sleep in at least week- basically since I bought the thing:dohh:

DH and I, as well as my cycle buddy and her OH, are following the sperm meets egg plan...so I guess I'm trying to get into BD mode. Been a little emotional lately- feeling kinda down and cranky- not sure what's up- so I'm trying to regain my PMA. Looks like ov should be Christmas DAY! We will be heading to see family the 23rd until the 26th...so that should make :sex: a bit trickier. We are staying with DH brother...hoping to get to stay in his nephew's bedroom and NOT on the couch...:blush:

Well, thats it for now. Hate to write and run- but I'm only on my lunch break from work...hope to catch up with all you lovely ladies soon! :hugs::dust:


----------



## abster

Hello everybody! :tease: (was going to put in a waving smiley, but I found this one, which I think is funny). In a hurry again....
Lolley, pink-tinged ewcm is your most fertile, fertile cm (unless it was just a little bleeding after rampant sex, but then I'd not expect to see it mixed in with your cm). Is your cervix open? 

Titi, hope you've got the results! CD1 is definitely the first day of red flow, not spotting. Check out the ff faqs, they have all sorts of info in there.

Glad you're feeling better fNc. 

Check out my chart - getting proper, low, pre-ov temps. Woohoo!

Haven't seen Rogue on here since mid-nov Titi. Didn't GG say they talk on facebook a lot? I reckon now GG's WTT Rogue may not come on here any more. 

Later,
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Back from Dr. and bad news but actually what I had been suspecting-and at least I know why we haven't gotten PG. 51% of his sperm are dead and the remaining ones are borderline mobility. Not good but not awful either. 

The Dr. said he absolutely has to quit smoking which could improve it in a matter of weeks, and also his diet is probably to blame. I don't know if I was very clear about his diet but he literally only eats a cheese pizza or plain pasta every single day for lunch and dinner, and or hamburgers/french fries and potato chips. If I get on him he might have some OJ or a fresh apple, banana, strawberries, or orange once a month or so but that is it-hasn't had a vegetable since he was nine and doesn't like any other kind of food at all.

He's told me in the past he would try to improve if the results came back indicating the problem was his him-but he seemed to be in a little bit of denial after-like he mentioned that maybe they didn't take the sample right back to the lab and it got old. grrr. Also his mum called to ask about his apt. today and he'd pretended like we hadn't gone yet!!

As for now-Dr. suggest that we only do it face down butt up and actually stay that way 30 minutes rather than legs up in the air on my back (tried that position a few times but always flipped over after-never stayed that way) as he says going right down to cervix that way then having to swim up at all.

He also said when you have a large number of dead sperm that MORE BD is better. Like more than one time in one session-so that the MOST live sperm get up there. Gee great extra BD. whopdee doooo~


----------



## Premomt

Well Boo for the poorly results and Bigger BOOOOO for your DH's denial! Though I would suggest patience with him on coming to realize he needs to change things up. Men are so damn proud sometimes... If he changes one thing at a time that would be wonderful. Hopefully the smoking goes first, though that will be the hardest...
So sorry about it all Titi. :hugs: AND his mom has to do a surgery! Yikes. Be patient with him. It will all work out when it is supposed to.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi. I imagine it'll take a little time for it to sink in with your oh. I can't believe how badly he eats! I'm sure you've tried all the tricks in the book to get him to eat better so it's just down to him and how much he wants a kiddie. At least you have an action plan now and know the situation. It sounds really promising.

Titi - A chocolate roll is a small chocolate sponge (about the size of a twinkie) with sweet cream rolled up in it. It's then coated in Cadburys chocolate.. do you have that in the States? Maybe I'll have to send you some!!!

Dee - Yep I'm in my 2ww now. I had to remove the negative opks as I didn't get any so I think I just missed it. I've been getting faint lines ever since last Thurs and am still getting them, although they are much lighter now. The darkest one was on the Friday.

Laura - Nice to hear from you. Don't work too hard!

Titi, Abster is completely right about cd1 being the first day of fresh blood. Spotting doesn't count.

Well I am well and truly symptom spotting now. Are you ready?...

Felt nauseous for 3 days now (ok I will ill.. but that's irrelevant when you are ss!!!!)
Today I've had a metallic taste in my mouth (again.. that could be as I was ill but what the hec, let's list it anyway!!)
I've got loads of creamy cm and as you know I hardly get any, even when I'm ov-ing.
My nipples have been a bit sore as though they were cracked (but this is only when I press them hard and it has been very cold here today!!)
Lack of appetite (again probably due to the illness)
Fatigue (...illness... LOL!!)

So as you can see I am most definitely pregnant.. although it's pretty much all in my head!!!! LOL!! If it is all due to me being poorly yesterday, I hope I stay poorly for a while! xxx


----------



## Premomt

FnC you are fun! SS while ill.... HAhah~
It gives me something to obsess while the hag is here.. Thanks!


----------



## abster

Oh Titi, what a bloke he is! Maybe after a day and a night of mulling it over he'll wake up and start facing it with you. It's about time he did some of the non-bd stuff, and he know how important it is regardless of how he might be behaving today. He might really surprise you soon. :hugs: Can't say I'd be wanting to talk about my sperm count with my mum, were I a bloke! :rofl:
He's got to get some fruit and vegetables into himself! Now!! If not, is he more likely to take supplements? Maybe now is the time to strap him to the radiator and force-feed him. 
I've got my TCM book open at the moment (umm, I usually have now, to be honest!). I'm going to type some info in from it and you can look at it now, or copy and paste it to somewhere until he's ready to deal with it or just tell me to mind my own business for a bit, but here goes:

Men with suboptimum sperm counts should include dietary sources of antioxidants like wheat & barley grass, sprouts and dark-green veg.

Sperm plasma membranes are very susceptible to free radicals, which cen lead to lower motility and poor morphology. Add unsaturated fatty acids like those in sesame, almonds, flaxseeds, hazelnuts, pecans, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, pine nuts, walnuts, olives, avocados, soybeans & quinoa, as well as omega-3 fatty acids. 

Too much synthetic oestrogen in the diet (found in most red meat, dairy products and even milk & eggs and some tap water) can be harmful. Therefore eat hormone-free (organic) meat, poultry, eggs and dairy products and drink purified water. 

Avoid saturated fats, hydrogenated oils, coconut palm and cottonseed oil. Include polyunsaturated veg oils and EFAs like fish oil, flaxseed oil and pumpkin seed oil. 

Almost half of diagnosed cases of low sperm count reveal oxidative damage - seminal fluid contains lots of antioxidants, but when development of healthy sperm becomes impaired because of environmental toxins, stress or pharmaceutical agents, it will be found to have high levels of oxidants. To halt this process and prevent further damage the following nutritional supplements should be used by mostm if not all, men:

2000mg Vit C daily (in divided doses)
800iu (international units) Vit E daily
100,000iu beta-carotene daily
200mcg (micrograms) selenium daily

Other important supplements include:

60mg zinc daily (sperm production & testosterone metabolism)
1000mg Vit B12 daily (replication of cells)
2 to 4g L-arginine daily (helps promote cellular replication)
1000 to 1200mg L-carnitine (assists sperm motility)

Hope this is helpful,
Abi x


----------



## Premomt

abster you are such a wealth of information. Thank you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know Premont!! It's all about the PMA!

Abster.. You really are amazing. You know everything about ttc and never fail to give us helpful advice. x


----------



## Dee7509

Titi :hugs:

Thanks Abi, that's really helpful. 

F & C . Congratulations on your "Pregnancy". I never got a positive OPK this month either and wasn't able to temp a couple of days too so not sure when Ov occurred.


----------



## Fish&Chips

He he Dee!! x


----------



## Titi

Thank you girls for all the support today. and Abi-thanks for all the info. 
I think his overall count was okay it was just the % that was dead-or is that the same thing? Hope you all are right and this is just the thing to make him become a healthy daddy. It will benefit him so much more than just being able to make a bean.

F&C-We defintely don't have chocolate rolls. In fact, we don't have anything at all dipped in chocolate like that and I have found from previous threads with Rogue that you sure have us beat in the sweets. I think food swapping sounds grand!!!!
Also your SS post gave me joy and made me laugh outloud. Heres to FX'd that those truly are PG signs!!!

Hope I am not forgetting anyone my brain is soggy today.

Love and dust!!!!!!!


----------



## abster

Premomt said:


> Boo Hiss~
> aparently the :witch: didn't heed the warning to shove off for 9 months for me :sad1: Spotting started last night, and has continued through today. Expect to be full on by... Well I don't really know. If I keep taking the progesterone like the DR says to, I keep taking it for 2 more days, THEN af is supposed to show. But I may just not take it tonight and let af come on tomorrow as I already know I am not PG.:shrug:
> I've got a call into the drs to see why even on the progesterone I am still spotting before af is due.:dohh: This was supposed to take care of that problem. Maybe I need a stronger dose... I don't know if my bbs could handle that though...
> 
> AAAAAARGGGGGHHHH!!!!!
> Why can't TTC just be easy!?!?!?!?:gun::devil::finger::grr::evil::twisted::sad2:

Hey premomt, have you thought about trying acupuncture? I think everybody should try it! Why not try getting hold of the book I keep going on about, Randine Lewis's The Infertility Cure? You'll find it a real eye-opener. The author has trained in both western and eastern medicine, so she has a very even-handed approach to both. 

Girls, all that stuff I wrote was copied from the above book. I've picked up a hell of a lot whilst I've been ttc, but I can't just spout everything! Glad to be able to help, if it helps anybody though. Seriously... BUY THE BOOK!!

Spooks is on...
Abi x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is ok. I am currently waiting to ovulate and feel a bit in limbo. I am not sure what I should be doing, if anything? I suppose it is all a bit like a waiting game.

Titi- I think sometimes things need to sink in as the shock can scare a little bit and force people into denial. Hopefully he will start to come round and make the changes he needs to. 

Lots of :hug: and :dust: to everyone. 
Congrats on the :bfp:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well then Titi.. maybe I should put together a pack of Brit treats! ummm which ones?? I had a Twinkie once (is that how you spell it?) and it confused me a bit. Are they your most popular treats in the States? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey nnn!!! Long time no hear. Limbo sucks. Just rest and get ready for some serious bd-ing! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey F&C, 

Sorry, it's busy at work with christmas and all the parties, pantos, discos and coursework catch up classes so have hardly had time to come on.

It's hard to post as well when you haven't really got anything to say. Looking forward to the :sex: bit!! 

x
How are you? how is everything? xxx


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Well then Titi.. maybe I should put together a pack of Brit treats! ummm which ones?? I had a Twinkie once (is that how you spell it?) and it confused me a bit. Are they your most popular treats in the States? x

OOOH that sounds like a fun idea!! What a good way to pass Ttc. Except I'm afraid you would get the short end of the stick here. I would have mail you hamburgers & French Fries (from DH's supply, lol, j,k.) & hot dogs-that is American food to me~!

Twinkies were pretty popular when I was growing up as were Oreo cookies but I'm not sure now what would be good American Food. Will have to think. In New England, where I am originally from, Salt Water Taffy was a big thing. Maybe Snickers Candy bars or M&Ms? Donuts too-hmmmmmmm will have to think maybe some of the girls from the states can help me out.


----------



## Titi

Nic-Isn't waiting for OV almost worse than the 2ww? It is for me. 

Well-you could start drinking lots of fresh grapefruit juice for your CM-
Also I learned from the SA that it is good to not go more than 5 days from sex before you start your official BD-or the :spermy: that come out are not so good. So you could enjoy a pre-BD round!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies,
Titi-Sorry to hear today was not good news, but on the brighter side at least you have some answers now.
Abi-Thanks for the info, I'm a bit worried my DF's diet isn't wonderful, he has been taking his Father to Be and Omega 3,6,9 like a good boy though.
F&C- Your symptoms made me giggle.

As for me, apart from mood swings and a bit of backache, and a hot flush with nausea this morning, I feel completely normal today albeit with large bbs.

:dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Salt Water Taffy was on Friends! How sad am I.. lol! Will have to think what to put in the box now.. any ideas Brit ladies? We have Snickers and M&Ms though. LOL about the hamburgers!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I agree Titi, it's like being in limbo.

Thanks for info on grapefruit juice. I will add it to my shopping list.

xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

mmmm snickers xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Okay, I've been doing well on my diet today but now the talk of snickers and M&Ms.:ignore:

Titi, one of my favourites was the just baked Krispy Kreme donuts . YUM YUM but very sweet.


----------



## fairygirl

Dee I love that ignore smilie, so glad you have found a use for it! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ummmm... Krispy Kremes....


----------



## nuttynicnak

ummm chocolate


----------



## Dee7509

These smilies are so cool, can always find one for the occasion!


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Okay, I've been doing well on my diet today but now the talk of snickers and M&Ms.:ignore:
> 
> Titi, one of my favourites was the just baked Krispy Kreme donuts . YUM YUM but very sweet.

:hugs::hugs:
Dee-leave it to you! Do you know I was totally going to talk about the Krispy Kremes and then didn't-we went on vacation to Gatlinburg, Tennessee in August and there was a Krispy Kreme store that put the light on when they were fresh and we got addicted to warm gushy glazed donuts. Is there one by you???????

Please girls in US-help me think of items for care pkg. that would actually compete with the stuff abroad. Any ideas?????????????


----------



## Premomt

Titi said:


> Thank you girls for all the support today. and Abi-thanks for all the info.
> I think his overall count was okay it was just the % that was dead-or is that the same thing? Hope you all are right and this is just the thing to make him become a healthy daddy. It will benefit him so much more than just being able to make a bean.
> 
> F&C-We defintely don't have chocolate rolls. In fact, we don't have anything at all dipped in chocolate like that and I have found from previous threads with Rogue that you sure have us beat in the sweets. I think food swapping sounds grand!!!!
> Also your SS post gave me joy and made me laugh outloud. Heres to FX'd that those truly are PG signs!!!
> 
> Hope I am not forgetting anyone my brain is soggy today.
> 
> Love and dust!!!!!!!

Well we have Swiss Cake Rolls.... They're sorta similar...
Nom, nom.... now I want one...


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, there used to be one about 10 mins away, not sure it's still there though. Hmmm, can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls hope everyones ok..i keep dropping by and catching up with the goss...rouge has got a lot going on at the mo and i think she is just chilling out with obsessing over bnb and trying to enjoy ttc'n.. Iv also got loads on so cant really get on as much but good luck everyone... although were not ttc'n were not using any contreception if it happens it happens but now wouldnt be the best time in the world but it wouldnt be the worst if u get me hehe well speak 2 everyone later xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi All,

well today i have had my 1st line on my opk's:happydance:
very faint but there and using ic's so wasn't expecting a full on line anway just wanted guidance and looks like im bang on time, but my back is killing like when af is due is this normal?


----------



## Dee7509

lolley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> well today i have had my 1st line on my opk's:happydance:
> very faint but there and using ic's so wasn't expecting a full on line anway just wanted guidance and looks like im bang on time, but my back is killing like when af is due is this normal?

Lolley, I use ICs and the test line gets darker everyday until I get a positive (it normally takes me about 4 days from light test line to dark) but the back pain could mean you're close to OV so make sure your bases are covered with the BD.


----------



## Premomt

You can check more than once a day on the ICs too you know.


----------



## Titi

oh boy where has everyone been today?

Can you girls help me out? I had to adjust my chart because I accidentally counted my first day spotting as cd1 this month which messed everything up. When I did this, it took out my OV date and crosshairs and I'm really not sure anymore of my OV day. ONE more thing to be worried about for next month. And I can't really go by chart from the month before, as I might have counted spotting that time as cd1 too, I don't remember. I never used to spot before so I just thought that was af.

Some chart expert I am.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I have no idea Titi, do you have a gut feeling of when you Ov'd? How you doing today. And yes hasn't it been quiet. x


----------



## abster

I can't understand why it would take away the crosshairs Titi, unless it is confused that you just changed it when you did. I mean you still have the same pre and post-ov temps, just starting 1 day later. If it's freaking you out, start a new chart at the right time in your next cycle, once you have red flow - I notice on your chart you started spotting today, sorry she got you :hugs:.

If you're starting to get spotting then it's likely to be a sign that your progesterone level is a bit low. Why not try a B-vitamin complex? I started taking one to help sort out my LP - then I started taking agnus castus, EPO and visiting an acu prac.. (it's a slippery slope! - but then I have a pretty short LP, whereas you don't). B vits can be really helpful. Check out the thread clled Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone. 

:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I've been doing well on my diet today but now the talk of snickers and M&Ms.:ignore:
> 
> Titi, one of my favourites was the just baked Krispy Kreme donuts . YUM YUM but very sweet.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> Dee-leave it to you! Do you know I was totally going to talk about the Krispy Kremes and then didn't-we went on vacation to Gatlinburg, Tennessee in August and there was a Krispy Kreme store that put the light on when they were fresh and we got addicted to warm gushy glazed donuts. Is there one by you???????
> 
> Please girls in US-help me think of items for care pkg. that would actually compete with the stuff abroad. Any ideas?????????????Click to expand...



What about Auntie Anne's pretzels or an Orange Julius or a Dairy Queen Blizzard...or a Philly Cheesesteak...or Chicago deep dish pizza...This may be more of a northeast US thing...but Sheetz hot dogs (especially with chili and cheese) are infamous up here in Pennsylvania! 

:haha: Can you tell I like food????:thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

Just dropping by to say Hello! and check in! I tried to catch up on everything I missed...but it has been a while since I got to sit down and actually go through the thread:wacko:

Titi...sorry to hear about DH and his :spermy:! :hugs: At least you know now and can make the right moves forward. It does stink that he seems to be in a bit of denial and acting so "stinky", but hopefully he will come around! I know that I had mentioned to you some of my DH "issues" from the past that could be haunting us also...and he gets very defensive if I bring it up. I think that men are raised to feel "invincible" and "manly" and I think that they view their :spermy: as part of their "manliness". So, if someone is trying to say that they may be "lacking" in that department- it could be hard to swallow. I know that my DH was told growing up that men in his family are "overly" fertile...they had a running joke that if you stood too close to a Blanchfield man you could get pregnant :haha: now I think my DH feels inadequate and like he is "less of a man" than his father and brother...his brother got his girlfriend pregnant when they were 18- first time they ever had sex. Ok, I feel like I am rambling so will stop...but I hope somewhere in there I made a point! :dohh:

Lolley- The lines on my opk's also got progressively darker. I actually marked them- with cd and time- (ok I'm a bit of a geek :blush:) so that I could try to track it a little better. And I also get back pain during ov. My ob/gyn told me that a lot of my pain is probably in my back because my cervix is tilted. :shrug:

Oh, and Titi...I also heard that face down bottom up can be effective when dealing with some male fertility issues - My ob/gyn had suggested that to me. Also because of my cervix being tilted, he said that this could help the :spermy: out too! I also read to lay on my stomach with my butt up after :sex: to increase our chances..but haven't tried it. Maybe I will this cycle...what could it hurt?:shrug::thumbup: 

Today was my first day of opk...and the :sex: has begun...trying to enjoy this part of the cycle as next comes the dreaded 2ww. Hoping it won't be too bad thanks to all of the holiday festivities!!!!:happydance:

OK, I feel like this post got excessively long without me realizing it...so I will sign off for now...see you ladies later! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> I have no idea Titi, do you have a gut feeling of when you Ov'd? How you doing today. And yes hasn't it been quiet. x

I have no idea....I didn't really feel OV pain like normal and then there were all those stupid +opks...............sigh.


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> I can't understand why it would take away the crosshairs Titi, unless it is confused that you just changed it when you did. I mean you still have the same pre and post-ov temps, just starting 1 day later. If it's freaking you out, start a new chart at the right time in your next cycle, once you have red flow - I notice on your chart you started spotting today, sorry she got you :hugs:.
> 
> If you're starting to get spotting then it's likely to be a sign that your progesterone level is a bit low. Why not try a B-vitamin complex? I started taking one to help sort out my LP - then I started taking agnus castus, EPO and visiting an acu prac.. (it's a slippery slope! - but then I have a pretty short LP, whereas you don't). B vits can be really helpful. Check out the thread clled Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone.
> 
> :hugs:
> Abi x

Thanks Abi! I am so confused about this spotting vs..af thing. How dumb is that. TMI ALERT!!! I don't have much RED flow usually it is brownish? And it was enough for a little of 1/4 -1/2 of a tampon for the whole day today. Is that spotting or AF?? How come I don't know this?!?
Besides the B vitamins that are in my prenatal, I also have been taking a multi B vitamin since May and also noticed that there was extra b vitamins in a folic acid supplement I take on top of prenatal. I also started EPO this month before OV and was getting accupuncture May-August. I haven't tried AC yet...................
wow this is hard!!!!


----------



## Titi

Titi...sorry to hear about DH and his :spermy:! :hugs: At least you know now and can make the right moves forward. It does stink that he seems to be in a bit of denial and acting so "stinky", but hopefully he will come around! I know that I had mentioned to you some of my DH "issues" from the past that could be haunting us also...and he gets very defensive if I bring it up. I think that men are raised to feel "invincible" and "manly" and I think that they view their :spermy: as part of their "manliness". So, if someone is trying to say that they may be "lacking" in that department- it could be hard to swallow. I know that my DH was told growing up that men in his family are "overly" fertile...they had a running joke that if you stood too close to a Blanchfield man you could get pregnant :haha: now I think my DH feels inadequate and like he is "less of a man" than his father and brother...his brother got his girlfriend pregnant when they were 18- first time they ever had sex. Ok, I feel like I am rambling so will stop...but I hope somewhere in there I made a point! :dohh:

Oh, and Titi...I also heard that face down bottom up can be effective when dealing with some male fertility issues - My ob/gyn had suggested that to me. Also because of my cervix being tilted, he said that this could help the :spermy: out too! I also read to lay on my stomach with my butt up after :sex: to increase our chances..but haven't tried it. Maybe I will this cycle...what could it hurt?:shrug::thumbup: 

Today was my first day of opk...and the :sex: has begun...trying to enjoy this part of the cycle as next comes the dreaded 2ww. Hoping it won't be too bad thanks to all of the holiday festivities!!!!:happydance:

Thanks Lauraly for all the comments. I haven't tried face down butt up after sex either but sure will this cycle!!!! I agree that it must be hard on the male ego to have spermy problems. I feel sad about it but also want him to get on with getting healthier!! 

As far as the food goes those ideas are DELICIOUS except hard to mail, lol.


Sorry everyone for hogging the past few posts so you need to get busy writing!!! : )


----------



## nuttynicnak

Morning All, 

Hope everyone is ok?

Nothing to report from me. Due to OV next week so just waiting for the fun to start :winkwink:. 

Typically first day of school hols and I have got a cold. Having a duvet day today with lots of lemsip and Vit C to help me get over it. 

Titi- how are you? 
LauraLY- How do you cope with the 2ww before OV? I am really struggling with this so any tips would be great. 

:dust: to everyone. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Titi - we have been busy with 30th birthday parties so haven't had much time to log on! Hope you weren't too lonely on here! Glad to see FF is showing your ov date again. x

Lauraly - happy bd-ing!

Well my appetite has been missing now for about a week, to the point where I think I've lost quite a bit of weight. Also I've not been able to drink, even Champagne! I've had to give my glass away when ever we've been given it. I've also been a bit nauseous but that could be linked to not eating as much. Still got lots of creamy cm. Other than that no symptoms. I hope I'm going to get a BFP this cycle as otherwise will be totally confused about why I'm feeling so crappy at the moment! x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sounds good f&c. My Mil knew she was pregnant because she couldn't touch alcohol. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi girly's sorry if TMI but this morning I went to the loo and had a patch of what looked like white tip ex in my knickers does this happen before af? I can't bloody remember from one month to the next??


----------



## fairygirl

I've had that for a couple of days. Think it's the milky stuff when dry?!? I've had it before but never thought to note it down.


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah i don't think i have had that sticky before but I know i have had watery before af! I need to write these things down from now because I forget!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I forget too! I think I get that pretty regularly from what I remember. x

FX nnn that it's the same for me too! x


----------



## fairygirl

Right, I'm completely overdressed today, but it's all I've got clean that matches. Might shove the heating up a bit to get some jeans dry for later! 
I've decided today I'm pregnant until proven otherwise (PMA probably won't last but I'll give it a go).


----------



## LauraLy

nuttynicnak said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Nothing to report from me. Due to OV next week so just waiting for the fun to start :winkwink:.
> 
> Typically first day of school hols and I have got a cold. Having a duvet day today with lots of lemsip and Vit C to help me get over it.
> 
> Titi- how are you?
> LauraLY- How do you cope with the 2ww before OV? I am really struggling with this so any tips would be great.
> 
> :dust: to everyone. x


Nic, I think this cycle was easier than most for me because of the holidays. I live about 2 1/2 hrs from family, so have been trying to visit. This is also the first christmas in our house- so we have been busy decorating and buying gifts and wrapping. So not so bad this cycle. :thumbup: Other cycles are a different story...:wacko: I usually try to "prepare"- I do things like get to the gym, go for a walk, try to find new/healthy recipes...try to get my life more "in order" to have a baby. I also get on here a lot and read up on things I might do different or try for the next cycle. I like to feel "prepared" for what might lie ahead...if that makes sense. I guess, what it boils down to me is trying to stay busy...in a healthy way. :winkwink:
I don't know if that was much help?:shrug: Maybe some of the other ladies on here have some ideas??? 
Good luck this cycle and try to keep busy...less stress- more PMA!!!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## LauraLy

fairygirl said:


> Right, I'm completely overdressed today, but it's all I've got clean that matches. Might shove the heating up a bit to get some jeans dry for later!
> I've decided today I'm pregnant until proven otherwise (PMA probably won't last but I'll give it a go).

You crack me up!!!!:laugh2::rofl:

But CONGRATS on the pregnancy...I look forward to hearing about you BFP in the near future!!!!!:thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL fairygirl!!! I might join you!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Someone created that motto a couple of weeks ago. But the thread never became popular, may go and find it :p

PMA hard to keep up. Concentrating on doing good things. But I have an increase in cm which has happened before AF in other cycles. Please go away AF I am pregnant, so not answering your calls!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You tell that darn witch!! lol. Any way it's not over til it's over mrs. The increased cm could be a good sign. x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks, had tons of cm since O, then it's kinda tailed off. Back today. Do you think it's rude to ignore AF if she comes knocking? I don't like being rude. Maybe I could politely explain that she is in a muddle and is meant to be all packed up for her exotic holiday.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Just remind her that if she doesn't go back to where she came from, I will double her detention next time!

XXXXX

Thanks Laura Ly. I will be relaxed as off for two weeks. It is when I go back to work that I am going to be a bit worried. 

Sending :dust: to all. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't think it's rude. You didn't invite her did you? Just pretend you're not in.. like Halloween..!!


----------



## fairygirl

Well I'm going out in a short while. She better not follow me. Feeling positive now.
Yay. Good thoughts and good deeds. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well I pushed a car out of some snow today so Karma means I should have good things coming my way!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi all,

Enjoyed getting caught up on the thread. I'm feeling a bit tired as DH and I were out late last night and up early for errands.

Fish & Chips, FairyGirl - good thinking - Pregnant until Proven otherwise is a great motto. GL

There's a dip in my chart and normal PMs symptoms so AF soon.




LauraLy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I've been doing well on my diet today but now the talk of snickers and M&Ms.:ignore:
> 
> Titi, one of my favourites was the just baked Krispy Kreme donuts . YUM YUM but very sweet.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> Dee-leave it to you! Do you know I was totally going to talk about the Krispy Kremes and then didn't-we went on vacation to Gatlinburg, Tennessee in August and there was a Krispy Kreme store that put the light on when they were fresh and we got addicted to warm gushy glazed donuts. Is there one by you???????
> 
> Please girls in US-help me think of items for care pkg. that would actually compete with the stuff abroad. Any ideas?????????????Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about Auntie Anne's pretzels or an Orange Julius or a Dairy Queen Blizzard...or a Philly Cheesesteak...or Chicago deep dish pizza...This may be more of a northeast US thing...but Sheetz hot dogs (especially with chili and cheese) are infamous up here in Pennsylvania!
> 
> :haha: Can you tell I like food????:thumbup:Click to expand...

Lauraly, I love Auntie Anne's too!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Only a small dip Dee! Stay positive. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is 9dpo too early to test do you think?


----------



## Dee7509

I'd wait until at least 10 dpo or later but I've seen BFPs at 9dpo. What kind of test do you have? Is it really sensitive? Good Luck. Would love to see another BFP on this thread!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've got a couple of Early Response tests. I'm just getting a bit fed up of not knowing if I can drink with Christmas coming up. x


----------



## Dee7509

Maybe do one in the morning and keep the other test for later in case you need it.

:dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was good and didn't do it this morning! Going to wait until tomorrow. Thanks for you advice Dee x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no just seen your temp for today. Big hugs. x


----------



## fairygirl

Well done F&C! You can do mine for me in the morning too. I'm waiting to see what happens now. Not buying any tests until just before Boots closes tomorrow. This is wierd, scary and exciting.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! We can test together! Well I lied a little earlier.. I used a cheap test that I knew wouldn't pick anything up as it's not sensitive enough for an early test but I knew it would quench my appetite to test! I think I got an evaporation line. It's incredibly light and I didn't check it until about 20 mins after doing it! Just goes to show all I wanted was to pee on something and didn't care about looking at the result! I hope it's not an evap line and that I'm going to get good news tomorrow. FX!! x


----------



## fairygirl

I'm hoping to hold out until Tuesday morning. I want to be certain that AF isn't showing. Due today or tomorrow but so far not even a knock which is a bit strange. I feel so happy but trying to not get my hopes up too high. 

Was there colour in your line? Could be....


----------



## Fish&Chips

No it was colourless :( I am pretty sure it was an evap line. I looked a few minutes later and couldn't see anything.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey! We can test together! Well I lied a little earlier.. I used a cheap test that I knew wouldn't pick anything up as it's not sensitive enough for an early test but I knew it would quench my appetite to test! I think I got an evaporation line. It's incredibly light and I didn't check it until about 20 mins after doing it! Just goes to show all I wanted was to pee on something and didn't care about looking at the result! I hope it's not an evap line and that I'm going to get good news tomorrow. FX!! x

Have everything crossed for you and Fairy Girl. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Hi All-

How is everyone?

F&C & Fairygirl-I'm so hoping you both are preg! F&C-I know what you mean about testing early and wanting to see if you can drink. but it won't really help to test-if u get a bfp you can't drink and even if you get a bfn this early it's not likely to be accurate this early anyhow. I just read on FF that 80% of the first + were at 12dpo and later.
It should be called the 5 day wait, huh-it is so hard these last few days. Last month I abstained completely in the week of OV and 2ww and felt great about it. This cycle I was convinced I was not PG and drank a glass of wine a few times in the 2ww and then right when I was due for AF my temps stayed up and I got so worried and really wished I had just not had anything.........but that's just me.

FG-I don't think it's rude to ignore the witch. What I think is rude is for her to keep showing up uninvited!! I'm really made at her right now. I tried ignoring her to the point where I managed, yet AGAIN to convince myself she was pregnancy spotting (I can thank the chartstalkers for that-since my stupid temps were so high) and actually took a HPT with full bleed-what a dork.

Nic-I do find waiting for OV to normally be harder than the 2ww because I feel so hopeless. I think for me-it is a good sign that TTC is starting to define my life. I can make my entire life about it during OV and 2ww but what to do in the meantime? 

Depending on how crushing my BFN was from the last cycle I go one of two ways. Last month I completely obsessed about new and improved ways to get a bfp. I went on mad shopping sprees stocking up on OPKs and supplements and researched things like crazy. Also planned a pre-BD romp to clear out dead/old spermys (2-5 days out).

Now I am thinking maybe there is a reason there is this week or two and it is for a mental break. It's going to be hard but except for going to pick up some grapefruit juice today I'm really going to try and live like a normal, non-ttc person until OV. 

Although-I feel really kind of hopeless for the moment. Every time I see DH light up another cigerette I wonder why he couldn't quit ASAP. I can't talk to him about it right now. I know the shock of his SA results were quite hard on him and I have decided the decent thing to do is to give him a week or perhaps two (at most) to let him absorb it instead of making him feel to blame when he is already down. I guess I can pray a lot in this time that he will be able to change and going to expect the positive. I feel in my heart this is the right thing to do but also feel crushing dissapointment that this means I'm out for the next few months, barring a miracle, as his sperm will take 6 weeks to 4 months to show improvement from the time he starts making a difference. sigh.


----------



## fairygirl

Oh :hugs: Titi. I'd be so mad if it was my hubby lighting up those cigarettes. I hope he comes to his senses soon. Or a harsh chat might be in order.

I'm losing my pma by the second. My stomach is getting sore and I stupidly checked my cp. Why do I do this. *tmi* I'm very wet but my cervix has moved over is slightly open and very hard. This means AF right. Come on then show your face if you have to! Just put me out of my misery. I'm scared to go to the loo atm. :cry:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi All, 

Titi, think you are doing the right thing with DH. He probably knows, but needs the comfort of the cigs at the minute. Give him a week and then perhaps have a chat with him and hopefully he will start to change his ways. He might have already thought about it as a new years resolution. 

FG- :hug: you only have a few more days left. I still have everything crossed, which is making it very difficult to walk and type at the minute. 

Had a strange dream last night. Had a sanitary towel with a flashing :bfp: on it. Think it's a mixture of AF and pregnancy! 

Amazing what ttc does to your brain! 

X


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

Update from me, I got a negative OPK yesterday, havent done one today yet, trying to BD every other day from cd8 as the sperm meets egg plan states, although OH was shattered and went to bed earlier than me on cd8 so didnt manage to BD, but we did it twice cd9 to make up for it! and will BD tonight :thumbup: 

Just wondering... can my OH take zinc or anything to improve his sperm count? Even though hes never tested and this is only our 3rd cycle - I just get scared - what if we end up a year down the line before we could test and find out it was a low count and we wasted all this time, when we could have done something to improve it? If we dont know if it is low, is it harmful to take anything? 

I think about things too much! :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok, good luck to those waiting to test
:dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls just quickly catching up, any bfp's yet? what happened with angelmky? we just got a new puppy :) little daisy the american bulldog so is so cute but our dog henry just wants to play with her all the time and is a bit ruff she is a little tinker aswel mind xx


----------



## fairygirl

So deciding to buy a test in the morning if I survive the night without a nasty surprise. Have some sharp pains but wondering if it's more wind than anything. Anyone know how I store fmu if I pee in a cup in the morning before buying my test?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi. I obviously really hope I am but am not feeling very positive right now as I've felt really normal today, with no signs or symptoms other than more creamy cm... possibly even watery cm. Having said that, your advice about the testing is just what I need to hear. I might test but if it's negative I will wait a few more days. At least if it's a negative tomorrow, I know not to panic. :)

When do you think you'll be testing fairygirl?


----------



## fairygirl

I need to get through tonight and get myself to Boots in the morning. Probably going to test once I can hold enough pee. If it's bfn will try again Tues with fmu. This is horrid!! I've read threads where AF just sneaks up on them without the usual symptoms. I do not have the usual symptoms and apart from being as scared as anything I have this inner calm. Odd huh. Oh I'm 16 or 17 dpo I believe...
What about you F&C?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow.. you are well past your ov date! I would definitely test. Good for you for waiting so long! I will only be 10dpo tomorrow! I can't remember if you temp fairygirl?x


----------



## fairygirl

I don't temp. I'm going with O pains and ewcm. I did think maybe I have my dates wrong and checked my diary and it isn't immediately obvious where a different O day could be. I think I O'd day 16 or 17 of a 32 (or 30 or 33) day cycle. We bd'd 10,12,14,16 and 18. I've had so many moments where I've thought I'm out, but my body just keeps going. I keep wanting to go to the toilet just to check. Silly me.

Edit: Dunno if you remember but this is my first month of ttc. Was meant to be next cycle but felt I should try this month.


----------



## Ava Grace

stay positive hun remember i'm your good luck charm and this is your month!!!

Af got me today all so onto Jan for me xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Ava, I hope your luck gets me my bfp and then stays with you for yours. I am ever so thankful for everything.


----------



## Ava Grace

It will hun, I didn't feel too positive in the last few days but I do feel like this is your time and your symptoms look good. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear that Ava. :( She's one mean witch. x


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks fish&chips she certainly is! She is disobediant as I banned her from here!! Oh well she will learn to listen to me eventually!! I kind of feel like it's my fault I havn't been looking after myself properly. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Don't put that on yourself. It's probably just not your time.. no other reason x


----------



## Titi

oh Ava-rats! So sorry about AF. I'm on cd 2 so I will go through this misery with you (drinking a glass of wine right now as a matter of fact).

F&C-Having said what I did early-it is not like it stopped me from testing any earlier. :smile: It's just funny I can relate to testing early so I know if I can have a drink at dinner or whatever and the truth is it's really too early to take that stance. BUT It's just a personal preference for me that I would rather not drink if PG... of course plenty of women that aren't TTC like us don't know they are PG until long after the fact and have had plenty to drink. Also I think for some reason the states and abroad differ on alcohol consumption during pregnancy. 

Sooooooooo Fairygirl-was when does your AF usually arrive? Suspenseful!!!!! I wondered about "storing pee" too. I bet you would probably get a better result using old FMU then fresh non-fmu-anyone have any ideas on this?

GG-Congrats on your new FUR baby!! And a bulldog! I got a new bulldog (french though) puppy this month too. Just couldn't wait any longer for something tiny to love.
You should put up pics-I bet its adorable. I can see Henri giving it a run though. Our new pup is 8 pounds and both our other dogs are 100. We've had them separated for 2 weeks which is no feat. But my sweet male Boxer loves her but is still a little too big & clumsy and my female dogue de bordeaux wants to eat her which is a serious problem.

oh-BTW. Couldn't resist a 'little talk" with the DH today. Boy how I wished I'd kept to my word not to yet. (anyone else do this?). He said he "didn't want to stress himself out too much" and thus was "going to make the changes slowly".

Who last used this emoticon for my situation :gun:? it was VERY appropriate.


----------



## fairygirl

I agree with F&C Ava. It will happen when it is meant to. Go find that ost you put to read at this moment in time. I shall go over to Believe and do a card.


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks hun, I'll come over to believe x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi: Stress HIM out? HIM? I know it's not fair to point fingers and say 'Well it is your problem' but he does need a kick up the butt! Can you keep the money he'd normally spend on cigarettes and he can have a new game or something instead? These small changes, ok, but can he do a big one first!? Force feed him some vitamins or something! There's lots he can do that will make a difference, I'm certain of it. Now I don't want to sound out of order but he has made me angry.Poor bloke must feel very insecire about his masculinity, let's hope he feels more positive soon.

As for my cycles, since BCP they have never been the same day. All over 30. Average is 32 of 32, 30 and 33 in that order. I did get concerned over my lp because my pms started really early on the shorter of the cycles and had spotting which gave me a 10 day lp but I did try EPO that cycle, never again! Now look, I get a really long one and no spotting yet this month! So yeah CD33 today!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Titi said:


> oh Ava-rats! So sorry about AF. I'm on cd 2 so I will go through this misery with you (drinking a glass of wine right now as a matter of fact).
> 
> F&C-Having said what I did early-it is not like it stopped me from testing any earlier. :smile: It's just funny I can relate to testing early so I know if I can have a drink at dinner or whatever and the truth is it's really too early to take that stance. BUT It's just a personal preference for me that I would rather not drink if PG... of course plenty of women that aren't TTC like us don't know they are PG until long after the fact and have had plenty to drink. Also I think for some reason the states and abroad differ on alcohol consumption during pregnancy.
> 
> Sooooooooo Fairygirl-was when does your AF usually arrive? Suspenseful!!!!! I wondered about "storing pee" too. I bet you would probably get a better result using old FMU then fresh non-fmu-anyone have any ideas on this?
> 
> GG-Congrats on your new FUR baby!! And a bulldog! I got a new bulldog (french though) puppy this month too. Just couldn't wait any longer for something tiny to love.
> You should put up pics-I bet its adorable. I can see Henri giving it a run though. Our new pup is 8 pounds and both our other dogs are 100. We've had them separated for 2 weeks which is no feat. But my sweet male Boxer loves her but is still a little too big & clumsy and my female dogue de bordeaux wants to eat her which is a serious problem.
> 
> oh-BTW. Couldn't resist a 'little talk" with the DH today. Boy how I wished I'd kept to my word not to yet. (anyone else do this?). He said he "didn't want to stress himself out too much" and thus was "going to make the changes slowly".
> 
> Who last used this emoticon for my situation :gun:? it was VERY appropriate.

Our DHs might be related. Mine has well and truly wound me up. Arrgghhh :cry: 
Have a lot of emotions right now. Is there one for CBA. X


----------



## Titi

Fairygirl-not out of order. I did use the :gun: after all! And let him have it. We are not 20-he does not seem to realize we may not have "time" to do things "slowly". sooooooo I needed a little rant. The funny thing is that I truly think he believes in his heart he wants this as much as me and is doing so much (BD at your beck & call, as he puts it-oh and don't forget he has taken to going around commando :rofl:)


Nic -sorry about your DH too. MEN. humph. I don't get it. I would do headstands on the concrete and lick dog poo if it would give me a bfp.


----------



## Titi

ps-nic-what is CBA?


----------



## Ava Grace

titi that is hilarious! Id be right there with you doing headstands and licking dog poo if it gave me a BFP!! actually that would be easier!:rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Me three, 

CBA is a term the pupils use when they 'can't be arsed' they once gave it as an excuse not to do PE and being blissfully unaware what it mean and thinking it was a disease or illness the poor PE let her off until she asked her to clarify what it was. 

Now to find me some dog poo. Will cat poo do?


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: Licking poo, I can't do gymnastics, DF will have to hold me up. 

OK something is definately wrong with me (most likely nerves) but Ben and Jerrys is still on offer and we got some. DF just offered me it and I can't even look at it!


----------



## Ava Grace

a good sign lovely!!!! xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

just realised I can't be a tinsel tot anymore :(

I need a new sig for jan!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That is a good sign fairygirl!!! FX!!

So what are we going to be after Tinsel Tots?? New Year Nappies?!!


----------



## fairygirl

Erm... Thinking cap is tightly on.


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo like the New Year Nappies.


----------



## nuttynicnak

How about easter chicks?


----------



## Ava Grace

hahaha! I like new year nappies F&C!!! xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

and dh can be easter dick


----------



## fairygirl

Nic you're so mean. He must really have got you going.:shipw: is what I'd like to do to him right now, he can come back when he gets the hint that to get pregnant you need to dtd (every other day from CD10 coz I said so!).

Hmm. New Year, New Arrivals ??


----------



## Titi

nuttynicnak said:


> and dh can be easter dick

OUCH! Was he worse than mine today?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

F &C, Fairygirl - fingers crossed.

Ava Grace - sorry no TT.

NuttyNicNac - how are you doing?

Titi - :hugs:

Huge temp drop this morning and spotting on schedule so CD1 tomorrow. New cycle, new hope!


----------



## nuttynicnak

I don't think he was as bad as your Titi, just something that has kept building for months and I thought it had been cleared up, but nope, I was wrong. 

I'm ok thanks Dee. I need to relax a little I think.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Stupid BFNs. I hope you were right Titi and I just tested too soon.. although I'm getting slight twinges which suggest that the witch is right round the corner. Gonna give her a slap. :(


----------



## nuttynicnak

Can you give her one from me as well please. Just as a warning of what will happen if she turns up at my door. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will do! x


----------



## fairygirl

BFN :cry: Don't get it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh sorry fairygirl. :hugs:

That sucks. Well lets just see how it goes over the next few days. You never know.. You weren't sure when you ov-ed so your dates might be wrong and it may still be too early. I'm going to try again in a few days if my AF doesn't turn up. :thumbup:

x


----------



## fairygirl

Thing is we stopped bding on CD18. What if O was alot later? Could I just not be holding my urine long enough?!?


----------



## abster

Hello girls,
Titi, I really feel for you. Bet you've been tempted to point out that if he'd started making changes when you did over the past year (and let's face it, the majority of the changes he needs to make - no smoking, eating healthily, trying some supplements etc - are ruddy obvious and necessary whether or not you have a low sperm count. And that he's done it all to himself. I wouldn't have ben able to resist it but maybe you're subtler than me.... I'm taurean and typically so - stubborn, loyal, sensible, straight-talking (can't bear bullshiting) and your way will work better ... oh yes, and you've actually met your DH! Has he said what changes he's going to make? Ooohhh he's making me cross.... :hugs::hugs:

On the plus side for me, our christmas #1 over here is Rage Against the Machine's "Killing in the name of" !!!!!! There was a huge internet campaign to keep the X-Factor single off the top of the chart because Simon sodding Cowell is doing his very best to kill music. Music 1 - Simon Cowell 0. Wooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Christmas!!

Sorry to everybody who's been visited by AF :hugs:(sorry,thread's been very busy) I'm on CD8 now. Fingers crossed for the rest of you! :thumbup: 

I like New Year Nappies but can we agree they have to be washable or biodegradable please? Yes, I know it makes no difference to the logo itself but in my mind it's vitally important so please humour me (please!). :wacko:

I have more to say, but I must go... Back soon!

Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

fairygirl said:


> Thing is we stopped bding on CD18. What if O was alot later? Could I just not be holding my urine long enough?!?

How long are your cycles normally? I know this is your first cycle of ttc but were you on the pill before? Sorry you've probably told us this already but my memory is shocking.


----------



## fairygirl

My 4th cycle off bcp. Cycles have been 32, 30 and 33 in that order. CD34 for me today. I've had spotting before all visits from AF since coming off bcp. But not a peep this month. Guessed O by natural signs. Thought so many times that's it I'm out but nothing has happened. I guess I should just wait and see what today brings. Feel really deflated. Surely at 17 or 18dpo something would show on a frer. Checked countdowntopregnancy.com. 25% of tests done at this dpo (12 people) where in fact positive. Can't help thinking the worst though and mother nature is being unduly cruel. But could someone please explain that to my nipples!?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry ignore me.. you've told me plenty of times!! It's so hard to say without knowing what your luteal phase is like but I would have thought you ov-ed by cd20 so bd-ing on cd18 should have been enough. I doubt it's got anything to do with holding it in your urine. xx


----------



## fairygirl

So F&C, I should expect AF?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh hun :hugs:

It's horrible when you are so sure and get a BFN but it's not over yet.

It could be that your system is only just getting the pill out of your system. My cycles suddenly started changing and suddenly I got spots and weirdly my leg hair started growing more slowly!!! Bizarre. 

Will you start temping next cycle if your AF comes? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

fairygirl said:


> So F&C, I should expect AF?

Bodies do the strangest things.. it's just so hard to know. I would prepare yourself mentally that it may happen but you just don't know. It could be that the hormone levels are still far too low. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't know if I said but my cycles were nearly always 29 days long and then I got a 34 day cycle and we were convinced I was pregnant as being late had never happened to me. Since then I've had a 27 day cycle and now I'm just waiting to see what my body is going to do.


----------



## fairygirl

I thought the pill got out of my system in August, that was bad enough when I was hit by a hormone surge and got all kinds of symptoms despite knowing it wasn't possible. I don't think I'll temp yet, ask me again in a few days. This cycle has been wierd though. I have been taking cinnamon and honey which is supposed to help regulate cycles. Haven't this weekend. There are so many possibilities. I guess I just hoped for that BFP. Not even a hint of one on the test.


----------



## Fish&Chips

No me neither. I have had some classic signs although they've all pretty much gone now. x


----------



## fairygirl

Do I test again? Are you going to?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes. I'm going to wait a few days and try again as long as my AF doesn't show up. Do you want to try again with me? x


----------



## fairygirl

I dunno how long I'll last. I mean it was an frer so should have showed something!!! No longer a poas virgin. Maybe try in the morning without getting up during the night. Maybe I have some kind of infection, my bowels have been playing me up.


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX hunny. Keep me posted. Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks. I don't know what to do with myself now. Gotta go out again in a min. No point going to Mothercare World now :cry:. That is my treat when I get pregnant! I might sleep then as didn't get much last night.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can totally empathise.. as can most of us ladies here. It's a horrid time but you aren't alone. Just try and stay positive. For me, charting was good as I felt like I was taking control. I went and bought a thermometer and got some EPO and it was quite good fun this cycle, learning about my body. xx


----------



## Titi

Good morning all.

F&C & FG-so sorry about the BFNs. Truly hoping it is just too early for you both.

FG-I know how hard it is-I have gone through this 12 times now. The good news is this is your first cycle so you will probably be BFP very soon!!! Remember-you can do EVERYTHING perfect and both be wonderfully healthy and still only have a 20% chance each time of catching the egg. So the way I like to look at is (and this is not statistically correct just my PMA) if that means a 1 out of 5 chance, and now you have first cycle out of the way next time you have a much better chance-2 out of 5! PMA!!
Don't get down-I like the idea of charting more it will give you something to look forward to.

Nic-Hope things go better today with your OH. I hate the way things build with them and you think its over but its really brewing-happens with mine a lot because he'd rather avoid confrontation.

Abi-I think mine was a little wounded all day. He really thinks he is doing so much as he is involved so much with all the TTC lingo and charting and BD on demand and willing to try any positions/contraptions/wives tales, etc. and actually has improved diet (has only had 1 hamburger/french fries in last 3 weeks instead of 4-5x week, cut out potato chips all together which he ate every day and has had some fruit this week-sounds crappy for us but a HUGE deal on his part)...........so, even though I haven't been able to get him to take vitamins or any supplements yet and he hasn't quit smoking (but says he will)....his feelings were hurt because I was focusing on what he hasn't done rather than what he has done.

It's just his comment about taking it SLOWLY so not to get STRESSED is what had me really flipped out yesterday. 

I LOVE the name of NEW YEARS NAPPIES. We don't call them Nappies in the states but DH and I decided we will when we have baby b/c it sounds so much cooler than "diapers". I'd been hoping for a more seasonal name to the new thread since I might be here a while but that's not really fair I guess for those with more PMA!! Anyhow except for this thread I'm mostly moving it over to LTTTC.

Hope I didn't forget anyone-love and dust.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks, x


----------



## Angelblue

Angelblue said:


> Just wondering... can my OH take zinc or anything to improve his sperm count? Even though hes never tested and this is only our 3rd cycle - I just get scared - what if we end up a year down the line before we could test and find out it was a low count and we wasted all this time, when we could have done something to improve it? If we dont know if it is low, is it harmful to take anything?

Hi girls,

Quoting myself!!!!! But Noone responded :cry: and I was hoping for some advice...


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Titi.
Although I didn't want to chart it may be cheaper and help me a bit. Gonna bd days 12,14,16,18,20,22 and 24 I think and any other time if he wants to, I said no to him last night and feel bad now. 
Waiting for AF......


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Angelblue. Zinc and Vit C. Mine takes Father to Be by Sanatogen. It can take 3 months as it'll be helping the spermies that form.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Angel. Mine just takes Zinc. x


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks FG and F&C - I am so clueless about that whole side of it! Is there a recommended amount of zinc to take?


----------



## fairygirl

There's 15mg in his. 100% of the rda. Loads of other things too.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not sure I'm afraid. My sister just told me to get him to take some!

Well I'm not so sure these are AF cramps that I'm having as they are less like a dull ache and more like a low heart burn (if that make sense?!) and more painful and almost like I need to go to the loo (TMI). I'm hopefully still a few days off from my AF so FX this is a good sign.


----------



## fairygirl

FX for you F&C.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Fairygirl. I'm still on a bit of a downer after today's BFN but am pleased that I'm getting some PMA back. How are you doing this evening? x


----------



## fairygirl

Today is going so slowly. I had a nap with DF, he is still in bed, not a well bunny. 
I read on peeonastick.com about corpus luteal cysts producing progesterone even when not pregnant. There's not much I can find online to back this up, plenty of sites say they occur and normally resolve themselves but not much about the progesterone bit when not pregnant. I do honestly belive I'm on some kind of progesterone high. This _could_ explain it. Sorry I'm an academic, I have to read and find answers. You wait til I start charting (if need be)...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Don't worry I'm the same.. I am constantly researching!! Think that's why I find this site so addictive! Well I would see how the next few days go and if need be go and see you doctor. If nothing else he/she should be able to put your mind at rest. x


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, gonna try fmu tomorrow and then wait a week before speaking to my Dr, he humours me bless him.


----------



## Fish&Chips

He's a good man. lol x


----------



## fairygirl

I went in there raging last Feb! The receptionist was so rude to me, I had tonsilitus (it wasn't even that bad) but I felt like I was burning up so bad that I NEEDED antibiotics. I reckon I had such a high temp I was delirious and not completely unreasonable. :blush: He looked at my tonsils, gave me a prescription and calmed me down by asking about my Fibromyalgia. I was shocked he asked, but not as shocked as he was when in my pre-ttc check up I told him I was medicine free! (No Fibro is getting me down baby!) I didn't tell him the wenches of Receptionists wouldn't give me an appointment for a repeat prescription so I gave my meds up.


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL! He really is a good man. :) x


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, I just wanna see him with good news.


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

hope your all well, this thread has got its pace back so apologies for no reponses, I have been busy with getting ready for xmas, i am now 2/3 dpo but think i have no chance now this month with dh's knee op we only managed to bd once and not sure if it was too soon, so yes it would be fab to get a bfp but not worrying if we dont, will just have to try harder next month :)

fingers crossed for fairy girl and fish and chips hope you get ur bfp's

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well you never know lolley. xx


----------



## fairygirl

Well I haven't been holding up to my festive effort so we have put on The Family Stone. 

Goodness me SJPs character babbles on as much as me.


----------



## Titi

Family Stone was good.

Two of DH's cousins announced BFP's today. A second one in less than 9 months for one cousin (perfectly planned and executed to be 1 year and 1/2 apart) and the first BFP for his 36 cousin who is getting married in Feb. I don't know what has happened to me that other people's BFP's make me cry. I didn't ever used to be like this. I think we are the last in his family chain not to be preggers...............

Sorry Angelblue-I have heard that zinc, Vit. C, folic acid for men, and E are very helpful. Also have heard of supplements called fertilaid for men, prexeed, wellmans and others. Also maca is supposed to super increase not only sperm, but libido. (ha ha I snuck liquid extract Maca into DH's iced tea!!!!!).

I think it is smart to plan ahead. If only my DH had done so.

Sorry all that I have been so down lately and lost all PMA. BFNs and AF is so hard to deal with typically but being pushed into year TWO of TTC #1 I guess has just taken a toll the last few days. It seems all I want is baby and can't have one.


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Titi. No need to apologise.
I'm very impressed that you got Maca into his drink! Good for you.
xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Oh Maca, might try that one for my DH. x


----------



## fairygirl

BFN this morning. If anyone knows what is wrong with me please share.
(I _may_ be getting crampy)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi, I'm already getting teary and this is only my 5th cycle so please don't apologise. x

Fairygirl.. I used a cheapy today as didn't want to waste my FRER test and it was also a negative. 

Would you ladies mind helping me with today's temp? I usually try and take it between 6.45 and 7.15 every morning however due to the anticipation of today's temp I kept waking up at stupid times in the morning. So I have 2 temps. I started to wake up at 4am and eventually thought I should temp so the first one was at 5.50am. I then managed to stop worrying and got another 2 1/2 hours in and took my temp again at 7.30 (so not far off when I normally temp). Do you know which one I should use. They are very different temps and I want to try and be as accurate as possible seeing as AF could show up at any point. Thanks in advance. xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Wish I could help F&C, I would say the earlier one if you didn't move, but that is my limited understanding.


----------



## abster

Fish&Chips said:


> Titi, I'm already getting teary and this is only my 5th cycle so please don't apologise. x
> 
> Fairygirl.. I used a cheapy today as didn't want to waste my FRER test and it was also a negative.
> 
> Would you ladies mind helping me with today's temp? I usually try and take it between 6.45 and 7.15 every morning however due to the anticipation of today's temp I kept waking up at stupid times in the morning. So I have 2 temps. I started to wake up at 4am and eventually thought I should temp so the first one was at 5.50am. I then managed to stop worrying and got another 2 1/2 hours in and took my temp again at 7.30 (so not far off when I normally temp). Do you know which one I should use. They are very different temps and I want to try and be as accurate as possible seeing as AF could show up at any point. Thanks in advance. xxx

Hi FnC. Don't get hung up on the "same time every day" issue. The important thing is to take your temp after 3 hours' continuous sleep as you need your resting temp - just being awake, thinking, turning over etc has an effect on this temp. Take your temp whenever you wake up during the night and then check the time and use whichever temp is after 3 hours' sleep. I've always found that there's only one usable temp. This is the way to do it as recommended by my acupuncture practitioner, who uses BBT to analayse my cycle and where my problems are (low progesterone, as shown by my post-ov temps being up-and-down and not rising high enough). 
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Abster. Unfortunately both are probably unreliable then. I woke up a few times before I took my temp and looked at my phone to check the time. I tried going back to sleep hoping I would sleep quite a bit longer but no luck. Hey ho. Will just go with the lower temp (the earlier one) and see how it goes tomorrow. x


----------



## abster

Titi, lovely, I know exactly what you mean. It physically hurts when someone announces a pregnancy, especially if they seem to have timed it to the minute, so of course you're upset. :hugs::hugs:
Well done for being devious - what else can you slip into his food?! By the way, I am impressed that he's cut back on burgers and fries so much. Did you say he's drinking orange juice as well? Going commando is quite impressive too :haha:

Angelblue, I have my OH taking zinc and vitamin E. He also eats whatever I give him in the way of our normal diet:lots of veg and fruit, tofu, sunflower and pumpkin seeds, orange juice etc. (Lots of OJ between CD7 & 17)

Off the top of my head, folic acid & selenium are very good too. Check out the Increase your Fertiltiy CHances NAturally thread - tons of ideas.

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Good morning everyone.

So sorry girls about the BFNs. I am happy for BFPs here! (just not in real world-weird huh).

F&C-from as much as I can gather-despite the basic rules for BBT I hear everyone is different. Some people say that as long as they take their temps same time every day they are fine-others it doesn't matter as long as they have 3 hours sleep min. What is best is to write down both temps and the times and circumstances and pick the one you think is MOST likely the closest one. As you do this more cycles (although hopefully won't have to!) you can compare to last months and would have a better answer.

My temps definitely change depending on the time I take them-it seems like they go up a little bit each hour-Your second temp is prob. more accurate as it is closer to normal time and you had more rest. The first one you were probably rolling around an hour thinking about stuff. GL

off to work. bleh.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi. Actually my temps have been pretty consistent this cycle and the only times they've changed drastically is when I took them at different times or when I've been ill (annoyingly this happened when I ov-ed!!). I would like to think my 2nd temp is more accurate but the pessimistic part of me is telling me to be sensible and not just choose the higher temp cause it suits me!! Either way I guess I just need to be patient and wait for tomorrow's temp. 

I think I'm waking up early as I don't want to set my alarm and wake my oh up. How do you ladies temp so accurately each morning? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Does anyone know if migraines are a pregnancy symptom? I haven't had one in years and have just had the aura that precedes them for me. I think I might have caught it in time but I'm trying to figure out what caused it as normally it's pretty clear. x


----------



## fairygirl

I think headaches are a symptom, especially when you have a history of them. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks. How are you feeling today Fairygirl? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Decided to use the higher temp in the end after reading what to do on FF. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Titi - I know exactly what you mean about being happy for BFP's on here but not in the real world. I have had 4 announced to me this month and every time I feel sick and it's getting embarassing as I can't speak!! On here I love to see a BFP as it gives me hope! 

Fairygirl I hope you get your BFP today hun & you to F&C!

I did something I hate last night without realising what Id done! My brother got married in July & I asked him and his wife the dreaded question "so when you having babies" I can't believe I said it!!! I want to slap people when they ask me that! I think it's because i'm worried that she will get a BFP before me (how bad is that I sound like such a bitch!) I just can't help it!!

Sorry for the ramble!!....


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got married in June along with 10 other of our friends. Already 4 of them are pregnant.. one of which only got married in October. It is upsetting. It's nice to be able to say that on here as you can't in real life. Every time we hear of someones BFP my hubbie and I make a naughty little comment to each other in private.. I guess it makes us laugh and releases the tension a bit. Obviously we are happy for them but we just want our BFP so badly. Luckily we've only had 'the question' once by an aunt but I think everyone else knew we wanted to try straight away so are leaving us be.

I've been meaning to ask.. how many cycles of well timed bd should I wait before getting help from our doctor? x


----------



## Ava Grace

Well I think different doctors have different rules. I went to see one doc who said 2 years!!! I then saw another one and he said he would help us as we have been pregnant before (4years ago) and we havn't used anything since we got married 2 years ago (we used the pull out method). He was brill and said he understood how frustrating it is and he wanted to rule out any probs to help us relax. My test came back fine just waiting on my hubby's.

Mt friend at work tried for months but told the dr she had been ttc for a year so I think you can stretch the truth.

The first tests they do are just bloods to check hormone levels and a sperm count test so they can tell quite alot.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks. Think I will give it 2 more cycles and then go get help. x


----------



## Ava Grace

How lond have you been trying hun? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well we've been trying since 1st July but only been charting for one cycle. I'm in my 30s so I don't want to leave it too late. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I would go see your Dr hun in the new year. We started properly ttc 1st June and like I said they were very understanding. I think it's good for peace of mind. I stopped charting and temping I found the stress made me anxious and that doesn't help ttc. 

I think the worst part is the shock. I am honestly gob smacked that we aern't pregnant yet I really thought it would happen in June! Last time we fell pregnant by accident so I presumed we were really fertile! obviously not! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I just assumed it would happen in the first few months. We didn't try and time our bd-ing or anything though.. I didn't even know you had to!!! .. so that may be where we went wrong. We are trying to stay positive and are thinking that we have only tried to time it correctly twice now and the first time we think we missed my ov date. The only problem is that I've only just gone to the drs for a pre-pregnancy chat so they might just laugh in my face if I turn up only a month later. I told them how long we've been trying but she thinks the pill has only just left my system. x


----------



## Ava Grace

Yeah that might be a bit soon to go maybe give it a while longer. I find it difficult to knw what to do for the best. My hubby doesn't like the pressure of knowing it is ov and having to bd but and my cycle is so different every month that I think I missed it a few times. DH thinks I read too much and we should just go with the flow but I honestly feel I might crack up if it takes much longer! I'm still not sure how many times I should bd or when exactly is the best time as I everything I read says something different!!

Anyway hun your still in for this month aern't you? you might still get BFP! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I am but have been getting BFNs :(

I have my oh on my side at the moment but I'm so worried he's going to get fed up with all this planning and say the same as your oh. The trouble is normally we wouldn't bd much so we have to make the extra effort around ov. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I know I think I have pushed my hubby to the limits! He desperately wants a baby but I have driven him mad with my tears every month and he couldn't get his head around taking my temperature everyday! Bless him! He is very patient though but he wants it to "just happen" without having to make it to mechanical! But I just think that will make it take longer! I think it is harder for women ttc x


----------



## nuttynicnak

I agree hun, 

My Dh pulls a face whenever I mention something to do with ttc. He is 'cutting' down on alcohol yet sat here with a glass of red wine. No matter how much I tell him it just doesn't work. 

Got cramps above my right side. Have had this since I have come off the pill every month. I think it is OV, but all my charts say that it is too early. I had :sex: yesterday. 
I know :spermy: has to be there when you OV so is it too late to have :sex: again?

Very confused. x


----------



## Premomt

FnC & Ava

You gals have pretty much hashed out the questions you've been asked. :thumbup: But I will give you my experience anywayz :haha:
I've been ttc for 16 cycles now, about a year and 3 months. First 2-3 months we "tried" but it was untimed, and willy-nilly. (we thought it would just happen... HA!) 
I found this site after getting a :bfp: and spotting. I wondered if it was normal, or if I was not going to keep pg, and asked the question here only to find out that I probablly had a chemical, and was having a normal af.
So there's chem 1.
Next month, I started keeping track of when we BD'd, CP, CM Etc on FF and got another chemical. :dohh:
The third month of officially TTC and charting and such I got a BFP. Now that I look back at my temps, I should have known something was wrong, but becasue I was so new to TTC, I didn't know any different. At 7 weeks I had a ruptured EP and was hospitialized.
I was told to rest up and let my body recoup from it for 3 months, and started ttc again in April. 
I decided to not test until I was late again. I really didn't want the worry of a chemical or EP, nor did I want to waste a test. 
I took a few months off of trying hard, and went back to a lazie faire attitude, but found I have more of a OCD personality and like temping and charting, so I have since gone back to it.

My DH originally was the one who knew we should "time" our BD, and that we only had a small window to do so. I had no clue!:shrug: 
So after he told me that I found out all I could about CP CM OV BBT OPKs etc etc etc...Well when I tried to tell him all i've learned- he was like TMI!!:dohh: 
He wanted to "let it happen on it's own." So I proceeded to just temp, and chart for my own purposes. I know when I am about to OV and I just get friskier with him around those times. If he didn't want to DTD, I left it alone (though got very upset and harbored ill will at him)
Just recently he told me he wanted me to let him know when the best times were to DTD. 
He even asked me a few days ago how long it should be between his "releases" which thanks to Titi's drs info should be less than 5 days.:thumbup:
We've done alot in our year of ttc. EOD, Every day, more than once a day every day... It just baffels me why it hasn't happened yet :shrug:

Over here we are on Private insurance so FS is VERY expensive. I've been told most Drs like couples to TTC for 1 year before any intervention, so that's what we did.
Just recently I went to my OBGYN to talk to her about pre af spotting, and got prescribed Progesterone. We would like to get a SA and I would really like to get a HCG (because of my EP I think I may be blocked now.) But we just can not afford it ATM.
So if you can fib, and get in for FS testing before a year is up- Do it. Get a jump on it!

Sorry about the rant. I just want to let you know that you are defo not alone with how you are feeling and the questions you have. :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

nope not too late to get some more up there. A pain can indicate ov is imminent, or happening. So heres to hoping OV is a day or two away! Get :Sex: girlie!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi premomt,

Do you think the state of your health can effect ttc? I keep getting mouth ulcers & colds? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Premont that is so helpful. I had no idea about the chemicals etc that you've had and so many in such a short space of time. x

The reason I asked the question is that I read on FF that if you don't conceive after a couple of well timed cycles then you should seek help which surprised me a little. I was under the impression that it should be more like 5 cycles just to be average.

x


----------



## Premomt

Ava~ yea your state of health can defo affect ttc. Many ladies who are overweight have big probs ttc because of that. Anything systemic can affect TTC. Then again you can see crackheads get pg and go full term. :shrug: IMO it's best to start locally looking for the problem ( AF cycles, Sperm count, uterine condition etc) and that will lead you down the paths that may follow (improper hormone levels, blockages etc)
But as Abster has said over and over, there are many ways to improve your chances of TTC with natural remedies so why not exhaust them before getting to a FS?

FnC that's what this board is for! to ask anything and everything! I have learned SOOOOOOOOO much just by asking!


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks hun, I have had bloods done and just waiting on my DH's sperm sample to come back as mine were fine. I think I need to take better care of myself.

thanks for your advice xxx


----------



## Premomt

I know I need to. :shy: its just so much easier to be unhealthy.
I know I should excercise, I know I should eat more fruits and veggies... But chips, ice cream and loafing on the sofa are so much more appealing!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, why not try traditional chinese medicine? If you think you might be interested, or you need convincing, check out my TCM thread (The really interesting TCM thread) and see how we're being treated and what results we're getting. I recommend getting Randine Lewis's book, The Infertility Cure. She explains eastern medicine's approach to and treatment for infertility (acupuncture, herbs, diet) and also the approach of western medicine. She trained in both. The book is a revelation and has a fantastic questionnaire which helps you to diagnose any problems you might have and gives you a heads-up as to what kind of treatment to expect if you go for it. Also gives a hell of a lot of dietary advice. The clinic I go to has helped 2 of my friends conceive and has a reputation for helping with fertility issues. Acu is wonderful. I can't recommend the book and TCM highly enough. Even if you're not convinced get hold of the book. 
I promise I'm not Randine Lewis!!nI just want everybody to at least know about TCM because I think it could help most people.
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Abster. I'm just a bit worried about the cost of it all. I might try acu fairly soon as my neighbour has just become qualified but at £40 a pop + extra for the herbs, I think I would be broke after only a couple of sessions. Obviously I'll have to re-evaluate the situation in a few months. x


----------



## fairygirl

Right I've spoken to my Mum. She told me she had phantom pregnancies and I should stop thinking about babies until AF shows. She said testing at CD35 was silly and you should only do it at CD42. So girlies I am taking my BFN seriously and I have sent an invite to AF to come and see me. Sorry, I know she was banned, but I need my sanity. 

I want to start TTC 2010. Now lets go find something sparkly to put in my sig.


----------



## Premomt

abster~ Thanks for that book title. I checked it out on Google books. It talks alot in a language i can understand (I am a Massage Therapist and I have a lot of books about Shiatsu that talk maridians, and qi and such.) I think That would be a good book for me to pick up.
I am going to hop on over to your TCM thread too. Can you post a link?


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Titi. Actually my temps have been pretty consistent this cycle and the only times they've changed drastically is when I took them at different times or when I've been ill (annoyingly this happened when I ov-ed!!). I would like to think my 2nd temp is more accurate but the pessimistic part of me is telling me to be sensible and not just choose the higher temp cause it suits me!! Either way I guess I just need to be patient and wait for tomorrow's temp.
> 
> I think I'm waking up early as I don't want to set my alarm and wake my oh up. How do you ladies temp so accurately each morning? x

Well, F&C-I said to go with second one and wasn't bias about it so you can go with it not just because it suits you :thumbup: : )

I set my alarm for 6:00 EVERY morning weekends included and take temp as soon as I wake up. The beeping didn't bother DH he can sleep through anything. But I have been sleeping in another room last 3 weeks as we have a puppy with pnemonia and one of my other dogs wants to eat her as it is so we are having to keep separated. Sigh. That is why my temps used to be so accurate. Puppy's waking me up a LOT during the night and I don't think I'm ever getting the full 3 hours in but have been able to be consistent about time and my temps matched up very closely with last cycle which I had great sleep-so I think everyone might be a little different.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I enjoyed reading your posts when I got home today. Ava & F&C-thanks for sharing that I'm not the only one who gets BFP envy (and snide with DH)-I felt like a jealous hag! I've always been really happy for others good fortune so this has come as a shock to me. DH took me out for the monthly condolence dinner Fri. when I started spotting/AF and we saw a pg lady at Target afterwards (and after a little wine) and she was rubbing her belly and I almost burst into tears. Then we talked about a recent cousin's BFP together too. Now not only am I not normally like this but DH never liked to gossip-it's getting to both of us.

I can really relate to thinking we were automatically going to get preg. right away-it's true it is a shock not to. We used "pull out" too for 2 years and then when we started trying we "timed it". Then we "relaxed" a few months and also took TWO second honeymoons to the caribbean trying to "relax" more and not think about it. Then we started charting. DH also hopes sometimes it will "just happen" and didn't want to "stress out" about it too much but now I think he is getting desparate as I am. I know he really wants baby but I think he also wants me to stop being this weird TTC driven emotional :wacko: too!

Oh-and F&C I'm in my thirties too so I know what you mean. But everything I have been told is that it is "normal" to get preg. within 6 months for under 30 and then over thirty they say a within a year is "typical". So b/c we are older we gave it the full year. Now we've had a few tests and wondering what to do from here since Premomt is right-it is very costly in the states for this stuff.

Okay sorry so long and esp. for all the " ".


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi, you are allowed to be jealous of other people. It's human nature. And it's good to get it out and talk to your oh about it so that you don't keep it in. Well remember if it's 'average' for over 30s to get pregnant around a year that means that quite a few people take longer so hopefully you are due your BFP soon. I'm early 30s and we've been trying since July so FX it is our time soon. 

Now after saying that I feel a bit bad as I need all your help AGAIN! Well I used a FRER today and I have a super super faint 2nd line. It's REALLY faint. Do you think it could be an evap line?


----------



## Ava Grace

ooh F&C that sounds hopeful! I have no idea about evap lines i'm afraid. I thought any line was a good line! It might be darker tomorrow you read on here quite a bit that people start with a faint line.

Why don't you try the clear blue test that say "pregnant" I much prefer them the lines make me nervous! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Titi I've just seen your first post. Your poor little pup!! I'm so impressed though that you are sleeping next to it every night for 3 weeks. xx

Ava.. Are the ones that say pregnant as sensitive as the FRERs? I might go out and get some today. I don't feel pregnant and the sensible part of me is just telling me I'm being stupid. My oh has seen the line as well but he also commented on how faint it is. x


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm not sure if there as sensitive but you are on cd 28 so they should show up. I really hate frer ones I have had a nightmare in the past with them and I dont trust them however people on here rave about them. If I were you I would get some and do another test first thing in the morning. It should give you an answer then either way.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it is a BFP!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Ava! I'm going to go out and get some more tests today ready for tomorrow. I really hope it's not just the test playing tricks on me. I had the pregnant tests last cycle and I hated getting the 'not pregnant' every time. It was like it was rubbing it in my face. I am so scared it's going to say that again when we've got our hopes up. x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C, I checked online myself and the CB Digi conception indicator are as sensitive as FRER. I hope you get a good result. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks fairygirl. xx


----------



## Titi

Hi F&C-WOW! That sounds really hopeful!!! I think from what I have heard EVAP lines go away straight after-you are only 12 dpo so that might be just time for faint line-I too hear alot of people getting faint lines that grow darker with bfp! I don't want to get your hopes up but in all my life I have never had a second line ever-faint or otherwise!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I really hope you are right Titi. I'm trying to stay calm and level headed until I get more of a result. Thanks for your support. x


----------



## LauraLy

Hi F&C...didn't want to read and run! It sounds VERY promising....good luck and fingers crossed for you! Definitely do another test and let us know! I'm on the edge of my seat...:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will do Laura!! xx


----------



## angelmyky

HEY EVERYONE :D time to dance :dance: lol.

i havent been online since i sent that message on here saying i was taking time out from the website. i wanted to find out what was wrong with me before i came back and i have some news. i went for a blood pregnancy test on 14th and got my results this morning. its positive. my doctor wanted me to do a urine sample there to confirm it and i got my :bfp: :happydance: im so happy. we worked it out that im roughly 9 weeks gone. :wohoo: 2 DAYS BEFORE CHRISTMAS.....can you believe it haha. this is the best christmas present we could wish for. 

heres the picture my OH took of the test whilst i was holding it.

https://i.imagehost.org/0834/P23-12-09_08_37_1.jpg

we are both so excited and cant believe we got our tinsel tot. i have my first midwife appointment on 29th so i will find out more when i see her. :) sorry if i have missed alot.....hope you are all ok. :D xxx


----------



## fairygirl

That's amazing Angelmyky! Was it the result you expected? X x x x


----------



## angelmyky

thank you fairgirl. yes we have been trying for about 5 months now. im so happy. :D xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats AngelMK

Good luck F&C. Everything crossed. 

Going to take a bit of time out myself. DH isn't coping well at the minute. x


----------



## Premomt

FnC that sounds very promising! If u need more info about tests and sensitivity check out www.peeonastick.com. Good luck!!!!
Angel- OMG how fantastic!! Why oh why did it take so long to show up!? Are you going to have hcg levels done again soon to check the growth?

Oh so exciting!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Premont.. will do. x


----------



## abster

Angelmyky that's wonderful news! Well done you two!! :happydance::happydance: 
Was hoping you'd be back on here soon. Woohoo! Another tinseltot! Happy Christmas!

Hopefully you're going to follow very soon FnC :hugs:

Sorry premomt, don't know how to post a link but the thread's called The Really Useful TCM Thread.

Abi x


----------



## angelmyky

thank you everyone.

i dont know why i didnt get picked up until now. its strange. im not sure what to think about why it was picked up so late but i will talk to the midwife on 29th. thats my first appointment with her so i will find out more then hopefully. i did do a hpt on 14th and that was very faint but i didnt believe it so my doctor sent me for the blood test which confirmed my pregnancy today. i dont want to think why it took so long to find out, all im focusing on is that i got my christmas baby :D im so happy. x


----------



## Titi

yay Angelmyky! I was pretty sure you were pg!!!!! So glad it has worked out for you and you don't have to go through all that crazy bfn-ness with no AF anymore!!!!!
Yay!!!!

F&C-I cant WAIT for your test tomorrow-so hopeful for you!!!!!! Have you tested any more? I wouldn't be able to stop myself-I'd pee on ten sticks just to see if they all had second lines, lol.

Not much new here-readjusting my cycle again. AF LONG gone and was so light that I really think I was originally right to count my first day as CD1 and not spotting after all. Its very confusing-this AF of mine. Anyhow-no chance I'm PG-I even tested during AF just b/c it was so light.

Guess what ABI-I bought instead cups! I might give them a try first for IC this cycle but why not will give it a go for AF too.


----------



## Titi

nuttynicnak said:


> Congrats AngelMK
> 
> Good luck F&C. Everything crossed.
> 
> Going to take a bit of time out myself. DH isn't coping well at the minute. x

Oh Nic-are you okay? I think the TTC can get to anyone after a while. : (


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you are ok nnn. xxx

Well it's confirmed. After a very restless night's sleep I did another test with a CB digital and I got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. I'm now praying it will stick and am constantly fighting back the tears. I wish you other ladies all the love and luck and I truly hope you will all get your BFP soon. xxx


----------



## abster

Hope you're OK nnn.

Congratulations FnC!!:happydance::happydance: Fantastic news! Finally we have some tinseltots!

Everything's getting to me now, since yesterday. I'm approaching ov and psyching myself up to bd and when were chatting last night before I went to bed my twat of an OH said to me "maybe it's not meant to happen". Fuckwit. All he has to do is have sex a few times a month, but he decides to be difficult and have a crack at me. Later on, when he realised I wasn't going to just stop crying and go to bed he told me that he'd meant to say that maybe it wasn't meant to happen yet. So I had another crappy night's sleep, taking ages to go to sleep and runnign it all over in my mind constantly. What really annoys me is that the last thing I want to do at the moment is have sex with that muppet. Don't defend him him, he's a past master at knowing exactly what he shouldn't say and is also apparently never wrong and never needs to apologise. How lucky I am to live with superman.
Sorry if I've brought anybody down, but I needed to have that rant. Grrrrr... allthe positivity I've built up since I started acu and in one stupid moment he's undone it all. Sometimes I wonder why the hell I bother (with him, not the acu - I know why I bother with the acu. :rofl:)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats f&c. Oh we have a lot of babies on here. xxx

I am fine. DH announced he 'wasn't ready for a baby' yet I had come off the pill with his consent and everything. 

We then had a long conversation and it isn't so much the baby it is the pressure of it. He hates that I am on here and then relate to him the :bfp: s. It makes him seem like a failure and trying to perform on command makes him feel a bit worthless. 

He has quite low self esteem and has done since I have known him. He can be quite sensitive and finds it difficult when I put pressure on him. 

He wants to have a baby, but doesn't want me to sit here and say don't do that and I want that and lets do this and can we go to motercare. Unless there is a baby on board and it is past 12 weeks then he wont accept it as real. It stems from a lot of things that happened in his past. 

I think he thought falling pregnant was have sex and der der baby. Not so much so. 

We'll be fine and he'll be ok. I have agreed to come on here less though and not to mention babies until it happens. We're not going to use contraception and he would be ecstatic if we did get pregnant. 

He has quite a stressful job so i can understand him not wanting to come home to me saying right do it now. 

I have to admit I was devasted and thought how could you when you have told me it was what you wanted. My problem is I always see the other persons side and end up understanding! 

Think I have rambled on too much now. I will still be around, just not so much. 

Going to miss you all though and worried the threads will move too quick and I will be a shadow in th background! 

Have a merry christmas all and have a wonderful New Year. Sending :dust: and :bfp: to all. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

abster said:


> Hope you're OK nnn.
> 
> Congratulations FnC!!:happydance::happydance: Fantastic news! Finally we have some tinseltots!
> 
> Everything's getting to me now, since yesterday. I'm approaching ov and psyching myself up to bd and when were chatting last night before I went to bed my twat of an OH said to me "maybe it's not meant to happen". Fuckwit. All he has to do is have sex a few times a month, but he decides to be difficult and have a crack at me. Later on, when he realised I wasn't going to just stop crying and go to bed he told me that he'd meant to say that maybe it wasn't meant to happen yet. So I had another crappy night's sleep, taking ages to go to sleep and runnign it all over in my mind constantly. What really annoys me is that the last thing I want to do at the moment is have sex with that muppet. Don't defend him him, he's a past master at knowing exactly what he shouldn't say and is also apparently never wrong and never needs to apologise. How lucky I am to live with superman.
> Sorry if I've brought anybody down, but I needed to have that rant. Grrrrr... allthe positivity I've built up since I started acu and in one stupid moment he's undone it all. Sometimes I wonder why the hell I bother (with him, not the acu - I know why I bother with the acu. :rofl:)

Think our Dhs are related. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so sorry Abster.. what an arse your oh is for saying that. That's the most insensitive thing he could possibly say. Ignore him.. you've done the research and you know your body.. he doesn't. He has no grounds to be saying that.

NNN - my hubbie sounds the same as yours. He's only just discovered up on this site as I knew he would hate it. I joined a site when we were getting married and it caused a few problems. This site is even more important as we need information and support during this extremely emotional and trying time.

Love to you both xx


----------



## fairygirl

Big Congratulations F&C!!! A wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months to you.


Me. I'm CD37 21dpo(ish) and :shrug: I can't even put it into words anymore. Mum told me to stop thinking about babies and get on with other stuff. Which I have done as much as possible yet still no AF or even hint of her. My CP is higher than ever this morning and really squishy. I think I may need to get some bd'ing in today just in case!! Cm is milky goo, looks like it could be on it's way to fertile. Can you just miss a period and ovulate?

Edit: :cry: I got it all wrong. I have read back and seems my O date is now CD25/26. Due AF around the 29th and fully expect to see her. Sorry girls, I feel so stupid. Definately no bd'ing in that time. Obviously stressing delayed O. I even wrote in my diary did I get date wrong. I should have asked DF to bd, but didn't. :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well at least you now know FG. Big hugs xxx


----------



## fairygirl

I feel so sorry and useless and stupid. I got all our hopes up. I just expected to O around CD17. Had pains and a little ewcm. But I definately had more on the later CD, albeit on the yellow side, thought it was a preggo sign. Gonna have to bd a whole lot more next cycle! So stupid.


----------



## Fish&Chips

You're not stupid, I would have done the exact same thing. It's only because I charted this month that I knew when I ov-ed otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue xx


----------



## Titi

F&C--CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG am sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!! please stick with this thread and keep up posted : ) What a wonderful Christmas!!!!

FG-I am really hopeful for your BFP very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Abi& Nic-I'm so sorry about the OH's. I can understand getting frusterated-it's so hard because as much as I love our men-often times as women we know that if we really want something to get done we have to do ourselves-and unfortunately we can't do that in this situation!!!!! I'm sure both will come around-men are wired soooo different-esp. in TTC areas. 

Mine actually really likes that I have B&B.........it was partly his suggestion to find a forum like this. It helps him to know there are others in our situation I think-not that we are the "only ones" like in real life. Plus he likes to give me ideas of things to ask the girls. He is very helpful and supportive in TTC in all areas except quitting the smoking and partially the supplements which had me angry. I think the trick is finding the way to explain or reason with them that usually is not how we would understand ourselves or explain to another woman. The guilt trip didn't help, niether did pleading or crying or explaining rationally our situation. Now-slipping in that maybe we would need to use donor sperm seemed like it may have lit some sort of spark! Also DH has gotten rather ill this week which funny how THAT was motivation to start taking daily OJ, vitamins & 1,000mg vitamin C! And of course while his smell/taste is not so good I have been slipping the maca in tea every chance I get!!!

G/L!!!! Rants fine-its what we're here for!

Well Lots of XMAS festivities the next two days but will be in when I can. 

Lots of love and dust!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would love to stick around if you ladies will have me? x


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, you make me laugh!
Of course F&C.

I'm not gonna chart or opk at the min. Just gonna bd every 2 to 3 days the whole cycle. Just like my Dr suggested in the first place. I reckon I'll end up with a October 31st baby coz I know that's the day I shouldn't have one as it'll be niece's 2nd birthday. What a funny thought. Does mess up my Maternity leave plans though. Do you think they'll let me work 2 weeks in September? :haha: Sorry carzy, delirious PMA!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Congrats F&C!!!! thats wonderful news!!!!!

Abs give your DH a kick up the bum! It would be so much easier if we didn't need men for ttc! Mine is useless too! very sweet but he doens't get it at all!!

Fairygirl don't worry about your cycle it might be stress that did that hun. I had the same a few weeks back. At least now we can get a Jan BFP together (yay my pma is creeping back!) although I have a feeling March is my month! 

Titi - I hope your ok too hun xx

Anway I hope you all have a lovely lovely xmas & we get some more BFP's in the new year!!! 2010 is gonna be a goodun! woohoo! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

FG-I like just BD every 2-3 days the whole cycle. I think if our charting & planning doesn't pay off in next few months DH would like to try this approach. 

F&C-yes please stay! I was wondering if for fun you could tell us all your symptoms, etc. that you had-recap. That would be great. Was thinking of you other day b/c of this song I had in my head from childhood-"Fish & Chips and vinegar, vinegar, vinegar...." have you ever heard it?

Thanks Ava-Merry xmas!


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL.. yes I know the song Titi!!! .. then it goes "pepper pepper pepper pot!". ha ha!!

I would love to hang around, I was just worried about upsetting people which is the last thing I'd ever want as I've grown really fond of all you ladies.

Ok symptoms...

Firstly I need to say, I have had no major symptoms so to speak. I could easily have just started my AF but here's what I did have.

The main symptoms were bleeding gums, loose of appetite, heartburn and lots and lots of creamy CM. I also was sick one evening and then the following day had a fever.. you ladies probably remember me moaning! I also had a migraine a few days ago which was a bit out of the blue (not sure if it's pregnancy related or just a coincidence). 

Here's the full list of symptoms I've had, which may not actually have been caused by the pregnancy in dpo order..

2-7dpo Decreased Appetite. This then went away and has just started to come back although I've also been hungry but then when I have the food infront of me I just don't fancy it.
3dpo Nausea in the evening followed by me being sick
4dpo Fever (kept fluctuating between hot and cold)
5-7dpo Nausea. Probably linked to loss of appetite.
5-13dpo Heartburn - Not crazy heartburn but enough to notice it.
8-13dpo Gassy and a little bloated.
9-13dpo Itchy nipples!! Also they sometimes feel like they are cracked and sting a bit
10dpo Felt like AF was coming although it was more like OV pains than AF.
11dpo Fatigue. Have been feeling tired throughout the entire cycle but on 11dpo I slept during the day and still felt knackered.

Now my stomach feels like a cross between hunger, heartburn, a stitch and indigestion but it comes in fits and waves.

Hope this all helps. xxx


----------



## Premomt

Wowza F&C!! Congrats!! And don't you dare go anywhere! We need the prego energy around!!
I wish I could do a proper read through and update, but don't have much time. I probablly won't until after the new year. So if I don't get back before then I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas!


----------



## abster

I know what you mean, NNN! Hope it happens for you soon :hugs: Hop eit happens for everybody soon! FnC and Angelmyky I'm drinking all your alcohol allowances this weekend! 
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Merry Christmas everyone (who celebrates it)!!!!!

Just checking in quick-F&C -thank you for the post-I think in this thread we are all really supportive I would love to still see you here-I hope that is not presumptious of me & hurt anyone else. I enjoyed your post-thank you! Also couldn't remember the 2nd verse to that song, lol!!!!!

TMI ALERT QUESTION********* I have very creamy cm but it now has some stretch in it. Is that EWCM starting to come in and mixing with non-fertile cm? 

Also bought instead cups will see if those will keep the :spermy: in there longer for BD-HOLY cow are they big!!!! I think it is 4 inches wide don't know what I'm going to do with that thing. I bought them at drugstore and had in a bag in bathroom and when I finally went to look at them yesterday the box was opened already. DH says he found them and already checked them out. He says, "wow-they sure are big!". THANK GOD at least DH is on board with all the wacko stuff I try.


----------



## angelmyky

happy christmas all :D hope you all have a good day. x


----------



## Premomt

Titi I bought some too! I've used them for af before and they work well to keep that in , so hopefully they will keep the :spermy: in too.
I have been over to the Softcups thread reading about them, check it out- good info. I used it last night- felt a lil ooze out, but there was soup left in the bowl when I took it out this am IUKWIM.TMI sorry!
Hope this will give me the edge this month!! POS OPK today so I'm off to :sex: nite nite!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Morning everyone, hope you all had a lovely christmas. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi everyone! Happy Christmas to you all! I am absolutely terrified that I'm going to have a chemical. I just hear the chances are so high and it would destroy me. I had a big dip in my temps today but I'm hoping it was because I stayed at my sisters and the room was soooo much colder than ours at home.. I woke up a few times as it was so cold. Sorry to be so pessimistic, I know how lucky I am. I just don't want it to end. x


----------



## angelmyky

first of all....congrats on the BFP F&C. now try not to worry about that dip....i know its easier said than done but worrying will make you feel worse and its not good for your lil bean. just try to focus on the good points, try to stay positive and if you have any worries then we are all here for you. :hugs: hope that dip was just the cold room, ive had that before but i dont temp anymore. it will play with your head if you constantly think about temps, etc. chin up and rest yourself. :) you need your body healthy and full of energy for those remainder 9ish months. :)

hope you all had a good christmas. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks angelmyky. It feels good talking to somebody about it. I know I need to stay positive and stress free but sometimes my head just takes over. I did another test to make sure I was still pregnant and the line was much darker this time. x


----------



## angelmyky

there you go then. everything is fine. you have to take into consideration that the weather is so bad this year so you will get colder and that will affect your temps abit. im sure its nothing to worry about. when you find out you're pregnant you do start to worry about the smallest things. i was worried on 24th because i bled a little after sex but i didnt have cramps and it wasnt that much (it was just very light pink)....but i found out from people that your cervix gets more sensitive during pregnancy, so i stopped worrying and rested my body. everything is ok now and i havent bled since, so thats good.....but all im trying to say is theres alot of things that will worry you and give you abit of a scare but all you need to think about is that your little bean is going to keep growing inside of you and one day next year you will be a proud mummy of a girl or boy......you will look back and think: "why was i worrying.......mummy loves you...." :D

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That just made my cry! Thanks Angelmyky! x


----------



## angelmyky

awwwww. well i keep telling myself the same thing so thought it would help. since i found out i was preg i have been so sensitive and emotional too. im always saying nice things lately too and crying alot. its nice to have a little cry now and again, gets away some of the worry and stress. :)

hope what ive said has made you feel abit better anyway. :hugs: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes it has. Thanks so much x


----------



## angelmyky

anytime :D and you're welcome. if you ever need a chat feel free to private message me :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will do xx


----------



## Titi

Hi all-hope yesterday was wonderful.

I am ready to the start the new year on a very positive note. Am going to try and focus on all the things we do have-also all the good things DH does do-and let all the negative go. That is my NY resolution. 

Premomt-Yay on +opk!!! My doc told me this month to dtd FACE DOWN/BUTT UP (said then the :spermy: don't have to swim hardly at all they just kind of "fall in") and stay that way 30 minutes after. I have been so hung up on HIPS&LEGS UP that I have never down it this way so that is also giving me hope of something new this cycle. I should be getting a +opk in the next few days. I guess I will try the doc's advice for 30 minutes and then maybe the softcup after just to keep anything else that might still be alive that would leak when I get up. It can't hurt. I don't want to mess with it right after though in case like you said some good ones leak out straight away and it messes up the "position". I am not sure I could manage putting that thing in with my face smashed into the pillow and my bum in the air. 

F&C-ohh I can only imagine how much I will be worrying about everything when I get a bfp. Maybe best to stop temping for now so you don't add to the stress. I think Angelmyky is right that it is best to focus on what will be stress free for little bean (as best you can-right?)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi.. I think you're right. I keep waking up early naturally with the worry of my temp and that's probably not good. If it happens it happens so I should just try and relax x


----------



## Premomt

TMI ALERT! If you don't wanna know- don't read below!

Titi- we dtd ladt night and dh "went" twice before I finished! Very different than the usual. We usually dtd doggy-style (we both prefer to finish that way) so rather than flip over with my legs up I just stay there on my knees relaxed in a modified "childs pose" if you know yoga terms at all. I don't usually do 30 min there, bt do usually fall asleep soon after. 
But the cups are a godsend! We dtd, I relaxed for a bit, told dh to go away and clean up and while he was in the bathroom I flipped it over and stuck it in. Much less oozing this time! :happydance: I got up and walked around a bit and lost very little! I hope beyond all hope that this will do the trick. :pray:
We are currently on our way to FL with a convoy of family. DTD this weekend is going to be veeeerry tricky, so I am glad I got a + opk yesterday, and a good bd session the past two days. :happydance:

FnC- the dip you had may have truley been an implantation dip. Don't worry yourself into a tizzy! Keep a positive attitude, and as cliche as it is- relax. But if you do need a freak out moment- we will be here for you to bring you back to reality. :hug:
Well ladies- hour 1 of a 6 hour trip crammed in a 5 seater with 5 grown adults has begun. Hopefully I will keep my sanity!!! :wacko:


----------



## Titi

Premomt-great tmi-lol! My dr. also recommended DH try & go Twice as that means more :spermy: that might make it there. Not so sure that is going to happen though. I can't believe how excited I am for BD time now!!!!! Now if only EWCM & +opk would hurry up & get here. Going to gulp more GF juice!!!

F&C-I have a good feeling about your bean sticking. No worries : ) Sending it long distance Love!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi, that means a lot x


----------



## Titi

: )


----------



## Titi

TMI THREAD*****

Hi all-boy have missed everyone lately! Started BD today the way the Dr. said bum up face down. This is harder than described-my butt is really too lazy to want to stay up long. Esp. since he said to do this 30 min. afterward too....any suggestions? Also tried to put instead cup in there after also. My first try. These are HUGE! Also-am I doing it right? anyone- help! Squeezed it (like a taco) with the cup part down and kinda torpedo'd it up in there and it felt right-like surprisingly can't feel it at all-but I just went to check on it and it can't be in right-lots and lots of leaking out the side : (

sorry- this was kinda gross.


----------



## Titi

PS-Premomt-where in FL are you visiting?


----------



## Premomt

We r in ft lauderdale area and kisemmee.
Check out tyhe softcup thread for more info about how to insert it well. It is very informative!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Titi I have no idea but I don't think that sounds right. Can you use a pillow or something to help support you in that position? Happy bd-ing! xx


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
I just read, thanks to Premomt's suggestion, the softcups thread-WOW they have a HUGE success rate over in that thread! I looked online too and found this on softcups page:

Customer Rating



Rate this product


Softcup Fertility Aids 
I just want to say thank you for having your article on the softcup fertility aid. I have used them before for my periods and never thought to use them for my infertility problem. My husband and I have been trying for a baby for four years with no success and after reading your artical and trying it the first month we are now expecting. Thank you so much.

-- Natalie 


Using Softcup as a Fertility Aid
This is the best product. I had not heard of Instead Softcups before until I was searching the internet for any fertility aids that would help my husband and I to get pregnant. We had been trying for 2 years and nothing helped. We tried these 1 month and now we are pregnant with our first child. I strongly recommend using this for a fertility aid.

HUGELY EXCITED!!!!!!!!

They have a video too on how to insert. Think I need to double check.


----------



## Premomt

There is a video on that thread. I'm glad you found it useful!
Well I am in my tww now I believe, and I am pretty sure we timed it spot on for once! :happydance: I also used the softcups every time we bd'd so if we get pg this time ill know it was from them!


----------



## fairygirl

Argh! All you lot getting busy bding. I'm so ready, go away AF!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

It won't be long hun xx

Hope everyone in here is ok? xx


----------



## Angelblue

Hi all, hope everyone is well and had a great christmas, congrats to the bfps, so great to have some tinsel tots!!!

Bit of news from me.... I GOT ENGAGED CHRISTMAS DAY!!! :happydance: :cloud9::happydance:

We were just leaving to travel down and see my family christmas day morning about 7:30am and my OH took a left instead of going straight on like he should have... and pulled into our special place where we used to meet up before we got together, its where we first hugged and sparks flew and we suddenly realised how we felt about each other... he got out the car and so did I and he got down on one knee (in the snow!) and proposed!!! :cloud9: it was amazing! We then carried on our journey and told all my family! Everyone was so happy for us. Then my lil sis works for a local radio station and she announced our engagement on the radio and has sent me the clip to keep!!! :happydance: We then came back to see OH family and celebrate with them too! So its been quite exciting, I'm off work still for the rest of the week, but can't wait to tell everyone at work! My ring is so gorgeous and sparkly!!! :cloud9:

As for ttc, well I got a +opk on christmas eve, so we have bd 3 days in a row, missed a day yesterday and will bd tonight - once more for luck - as in the SMEP! we had also bd the day before I got +opk due to the every other day thing so we are a bit bd'd out!!! :sleep: ready for a couple of days off ha ha!!! I am hoping 2ww will got bit quicker this time with new year in the middle etc, not that we're doing anything because OH is on call with his job, but never mind, dont want to drink anyway. I think I will test with my buddy on 9th Jan, cant wait, I'm feeling really positive this month!

Anyway best go, my fiance happydance:) is asleep on the sofa and has work tomorrow - so better get him to bed (and try and wake him for our last bd!) Hope all are well :hugs:

on to the 2ww :dust: good luck everyone


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Angelblue. What a lovely story. xxxx


----------



## Titi

Wow-Congrats Angelblue-yay!!! Wouldn't it be amazing to get engaged and conceive on Xmas???? FX'd!!

Premomt-I did watch the video today and I think it helped. 
Seems like less leakage but I won't know for sure until the am. I'm so hopeful with it-saw SOOOOOOO many first time BFP's even with couples that had been LTTTC!

FG-I'm so sorry AF got you-but I have a good feeling that you will get a BFP soon enough : )


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Wow-Congrats Angelblue-yay!!! Wouldn't it be amazing to get engaged and conceive on Xmas???? FX'd!!
> )

WOW I didn't think of that!!! How perfect would that be???!!!! :cloud9: What a lovely story to tell the kids!!! I've got everything crossed!!!

I feel much more positive this month trying the SMEP, although not exactly - its hard to put the theory into practice, and OH finds it pressured to have to bd on demand :sleep: so I tried to encourage and temp him (if you know what I mean! :winkwink:) He seems to want it when its meant to be our day off or something :rofl: 

By the way I've got him taking zinc everyday now, thanks for everyones help, he was already taking vit c daily anyway.

Who else is going through 2ww? Me and Lauraly are testing on the 9th Jan, anyone else testing around then too?

:dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Seriously people.. I can't handle happy or sad posts at the moment.. Angelblue you have just made me cry!! I hope these are the hormones and that I haven't just gone mad!! I just well up at everything! Congratulations! How nice would it be to tell your little-un that you conceived after just getting engaged! xx


----------



## Angelblue

Aaawww F&C that is so sweet!!! Bless your hormones!!! I am so happy for you :hugs:

ATTENTION ALL CHART EXPERTS...
I would be really grateful if you could take a look at mine and tell me if its normal!!! The link is in my signature below. I have been writing everything in a physical diary for this month and have just transferred it to FF. I have never tempted before so have no idea what is normal!!! Would love some reassurance girls...

:dust: to all


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hun I can only see your temps and not physical signs. Not sure why that is?

xx


----------



## Angelblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Hun I can only see your temps and not physical signs. Not sure why that is?
> 
> xx

Thanks, I have changed the settings now, but I havent really put many down yet. hopefully will in the 2ww. You can see CM and BD though cant you? Do the temps look normal to you? Mine have gone up since ov - is that normal?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry hun I did see those, I misunderstood. Your link seems to have gone from your signature? Temps going up after ov is a brilliant sign! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok I can see it now!

Looks good...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revlCvvrC.png


----------



## Titi

Hi all-

Angelblue your chart looks great! You can look at mine in my link if you want an idea but yes your temps will rise after OV and go quite a bit higher than pre-ov temps. This is called Bi-phasic. Sometimes-if you get PG-your temps will go up to a third higher level-(triphasic)-but not always. Also right before you get AF-the day of or a day or so before the temps will drop back around to coverline (the horizontal line). But if you are pregnant they will stay up. I think at least five temps higher than coverline from day af due to 5dpaf means you are pg............temping for PG is even more fun then temping for OV!


----------



## Titi

PS-had quite a bit better luck with the softcup last night. The video definitely helped and had it in just right & didn't feel it at all. Slept with it in and this morning removed and found it worked perfect with no leakage!! Time to say something nice about the DH as I have been blasting his diet & smoking lately and I will say that he is great about all the :wacko: things I do TTC and also BDs on command like a champ. He was very interested to see how the softcups would work even though I asked him to leave. Then he helped prop me up with the pillows and brought me back a little snack! I am lucky in these regards.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Titi, your oh sounds like he's taking this seriously.. what a dude! xx


----------



## Angelblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Ok I can see it now!
> 
> Looks good...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revlCvvrC.png

Wow thats ace how you can put them together to compare - mine looks a bit erratic! :wacko: I hope my temp stays up there like yours! FX... feeling quite positive for Jan :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Angelblue your chart looks great! You can look at mine in my link if you want an idea but yes your temps will rise after OV and go quite a bit higher than pre-ov temps. This is called Bi-phasic. Sometimes-if you get PG-your temps will go up to a third higher level-(triphasic)-but not always. Also right before you get AF-the day of or a day or so before the temps will drop back around to coverline (the horizontal line). But if you are pregnant they will stay up. I think at least five temps higher than coverline from day af due to 5dpaf means you are pg............temping for PG is even more fun then temping for OV!

Thanks Titi ahh so you can tell whether you will come on then, by the temp drop, I havent had much of a horizontal line yet though, because I only started temping cd9! Wow I hope it stays up FX!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your expertise!

I have had a quick look at your chart... so you normally ov around day 12-14?? Do you stop taking opks when you get a + or do you keep doing them? because I stopped when I got one, is that right? I used the clearblue digital ones, so got a smiley. I think I am starting to understand them now, when I first started ttc I couldnt get my head around them. Good luck for Jan :dust:


----------



## Premomt

Some ladies get a long LH surge and will get pos opks a few days in a row. Some only get a short 24 hour surge. Some get a fade in and fade out (on ICs, not digis) pattern I used to use multiple OPKs to see how long my surge is, and I determined I get a fade in/out patern and my surge is at longest 3 days. So after I knew that I started using less. They aren't cheap!
Charting is so beneficial, but once you know about it all- you can't unknow it. So if you ever want to have a relaxed month, that pretty much doesn't happen once you start charting. Its always in the back of your mind.


----------



## Titi

Hi-I have been using the IC's lately and keep going generally b/c I am insane that way. I have found sometimes have a 3 day surge and like to confirm it. Generally I keep doing until I get a negative again, and/or lose my ewcm.......just b/c I'm really trying to pinpoint exact day. I am pretty sure it is 12 but I guess am a little obsessive.

I don't know if it is the maca and female libido liquid extract I have been taking but these last 3 days of BD have been much better. 

Please let me catch an eggy today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Hi-I have been using the IC's lately and keep going generally b/c I am insane that way. I have found sometimes have a 3 day surge and like to confirm it. Generally I keep doing until I get a negative again, and/or lose my ewcm.......just b/c I'm really trying to pinpoint exact day. I am pretty sure it is 12 but I guess am a little obsessive.
> 
> I don't know if it is the maca and female libido liquid extract I have been taking but these last 3 days of BD have been much better.
> 
> Please let me catch an eggy today!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Titi and Premomt

Hmm maybe I should have carried on then? We BD day before I got the + then 3 days in a row (so 4 days in a row!) then 2 days off... but prob will BD tonight as an extra for luck! Where do you get maca?

Titi - Good luck go little :spermy: go get the eggy :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## LauraLy

Hey Ladies! Wow...it feels like it has been FOREVER. I guess it has been a while! DH and I went out of town to visit family for the holidays...which left me without a computer. Then when we returned we discovered our computer had crashed :wacko: We just got it back yesterday...so I have been trying to catch up with everyone! So here it goes....

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: to F&C and Angelmyky on the :bfp: !!!!!! That is SOOOO exciting...wishing you both a happy and healthy nine months....please stick around and give us some of your preggo dust!!!!:thumbup:

Sorry to those that the :witch: has visited...Here's hoping that 2010 brings us all our BFP!!!!!! Sending everyone :dust: and tons of PMA!!!!! :hugs:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for me...I think I'm about 5dpo...testing on January 9th with Angelblue. :happydance: This cycle was a little weird for me. I never got a positive opk...and I ran out Christmas Eve and didnt get to buy more. So, based on my physical symptoms and EWCM...I'm thinking I ov'd on Christmas day. :shrug: I wanted to temp this cycle- bought a thermometer and started my chart on FF...but never could a decent night's sleep due to an annoying cold keeping me up. So, I just stopped trying- as I felt really stressed out by it. Due to being at a relative's house for the holidays....DH and I had to be a little sneaky with our BD sessions :blush:. We managed to DTD...cd 12, cd 14, cd 15, cd 17, and cd18....so I'm thinking we had a pretty good chance of catching the egg this cycle...if ov'd on cd 17 like I think...right? :winkwink:

As for our holiday...I have to admit that I feel super lucky to have such a sweet DH. :cloud9: As one of my gifts, my DH bought a baby blanket to a nursery set that he thought I would like. Its the exact colors and theme I wanted. He wrapped it up with a cute little stuffed dog and gave it to me. He told me that he wanted to make sure that we were ready for our:baby:- because he is just sure it is going to happen soon. Its just a feeling he gets. He said he just bought only the blanket because he wanted to make sure I loved it as much as he did...and when I told him I did he told me that he was going to order the rest of the set for me, too! I was crying like a baby. I knew he wanted a baby too, but this just showed me how ready he is and how much he wants it too. It was so sweet. :cloud9: He also got me an opal necklace...because he knows I like them and he read online that if you give an opal as a gift it will bring the person good luck. So...he had us BD this cycle with the necklace on...to help bring me "luck" :blush:

Well, now that I have written a :paper: I'm going to sign off for now. I look forward to catching up with everyone soon. I sure did miss you ladies. I think I've experience BnB withdrawl! :haha:


----------



## LauraLy

Titi said:


> PS-had quite a bit better luck with the softcup last night. The video definitely helped and had it in just right & didn't feel it at all. Slept with it in and this morning removed and found it worked perfect with no leakage!! Time to say something nice about the DH as I have been blasting his diet & smoking lately and I will say that he is great about all the :wacko: things I do TTC and also BDs on command like a champ. He was very interested to see how the softcups would work even though I asked him to leave. Then he helped prop me up with the pillows and brought me back a little snack! I am lucky in these regards.

Hey Titi! I was thinking about trying those too....where did you find them? I've been having a hard time here in the states...did you have to get them online?

Oh, and we tried the face down-butt up position also this cycle. DH likes to switch positions a lot during BD :blush: but we made it a point to always finish in that position. I found that if I stayed that way too long after we finished my feet would start to go numb :dohh:...so I ended up flipping over quickly and doing the hips/legs up for the last 10-15 minutes. Did you find a comfy way to stay in that position? Just curious...Thanks, Laura


----------



## Fish&Chips

Angel - There is an option for overlaying your chart on to one you look at. It's normally just under the other persons chart. I then copied the url link and posted it. Here's a link to mine so you can check yours against it..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0


----------



## Premomt

Laura- walmart should have them tho mine didn't. I found mine at CVS. Walgreens or rite aid should have them also.
There is a thread all about em labeled "softcups". And I am sure there are more than just that one, that's just the one I found.
Titi glad to see the video helped! And wow with your H being such a trooper!! Gettin u a snack and all!:thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

Premomt said:


> Laura- walmart should have them tho mine didn't. I found mine at CVS. Walgreens or rite aid should have them also.
> There is a thread all about em labeled "softcups". And I am sure there are more than just that one, that's just the one I found.
> Titi glad to see the video helped! And wow with your H being such a trooper!! Gettin u a snack and all!:thumbup:

Thanks Premomt...I just read back a few more pages that I missed and saw that you are using them too. Thats great! Now I know I have a few more resources...will check out the thread as well. I did check Walmart and Target, couldn't find them...but I do have a rite aid up the street...so I will check there next! Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Good morning all-
Laurly-I got mine at CVS-but check a couple b/c some have but some don't. They were by the sanitary pads on the end at the very bottom shelf.

I never did find a comfy position to relax in. I tried to prop myself up with pillows for a little bit but ended up just laying on my stomach most the time with the pillows under-I hope that was good enough......................

Your xmas sounds lovely-what a sweet OH!


----------



## Titi

Think I OV'd two days ago..........the 2ww begins.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hey all,

Just to say Happy new year and lots of :bfp: s in 2010.

Nic x


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls,

Feeling down now :shrug: my temp was low today 36.30 and now I'm scared it means af is coming, its not due til weds next week though. Can you have a dip and it go back up and still be pregnant? I fell back to sleep at 6:30 and took my temp out of interest when I woke up at 10:00 and it was 36.68! What does this mean??? :wacko:

I'm not testing until next sat 15dpo, feels like forever away! :coffee:

I was thinking... I know people have mentioned it before but do we need to start a new thread seeing as it is officially the end of dec today!!! Any suggestions for names? I know we had... New year nappies... I have been trying to think of some... they are mostly crap :rofl: but thought they might inspire and spark some good ones!!!

Autumn Babies in the making
New years wishes
New year newborns
New year nippers
New year nookie
spring sweeties
2010 tiddlers
Team spring eggs 
spring seeds

I was thinking we could all list new years wishes/resolutions on the front page? what do you think?

Well thats enough from me, I look forward to hearing all your ideas :thumbup:

:dust: to all


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue, Implantation dip? I think people liked New Year Nappies. Like the idea of a resolutions page. I'm not usually one for resolutions as I believe if you want to make a change you shouldn't need a new year to start it, but as this new year I am ttc I'm all up for a bit of distraction. 

Technically though, we could all fall preggers in the next 3 months and have Tinsel Tots for Christmas 2010.

xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Ooohh do you get a dip for implantation? I hope thats what it is FX

Yeah thats true - we could just stay as we are for couple of months longer! I'm happy to do whatever! 

What has everyone got planned for tonight? We're not doing anything because H2B is on call with work so we have to be at home and he cant drink (he doesn't really anyway) and I'm not going to drink either just in case... so bit boring really! Probably get a take away and get all comfy on the sofa, watch the countdown on tv!


----------



## fairygirl

I've read about implantation dips so FX for you x

I maybe popping into a party or 2 and then going to future FIL's for games and silliness with the family. May even have some :wine: if we can stay over. 2009 has had its highs and lows but I am very Thankful for getting to where I am today.


----------



## LauraLy

:headspin::yipee::happydance:Happy New Year to all of the lovely Tinsel Tots!:headspin::yipee::happydance:

Here's to wonderful year...full of many :bfp:... happy and healthy :crib:... beautiful :wedding: and getting to know and support many new :friends:!!!!!

Bring on 2010!!!!!


----------



## Angelblue

:hugs:Happy :happydance: New :happydance: Year!:hugs:

:dust: to all for 2010


----------



## fairygirl

Happy New Year

:dust:


----------



## Premomt

We will need a new team name- but we shouldn't have to start a whole new thread! Just rename this one!
And my new years resolution is to walk my dogs 3 times a week, and possibly give up caffine.

I'm in the 1WW! Yippie! Was tempted to test to see if I should not drink tonight, but I know it would come upBFN so why bother.
Have a safe and happy new years eve!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

happy new year ladies, hears hoping that we all get a bfp's soon


----------



## Angelblue

My New Years Resolution is to do at least 15 minutes every day on our new exercise bike we got for christmas!!! I want to lose a bit of weight!

I'm only 7dpo and I already have the urge to poas!!! My temp was 36.10 this morning :cry: please tell me this doesnt mean af is coming, took temp at 10am again (after having gone back to sleep) and it was 36.60 if it is implantation dip when should it go back up??? My chart looks really erratic!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy New Year ladies!!!! So is the new name going to be New Year Nappies or is that a bit British? 

AngelB.. hopefully it's an ID and that it will shoot back up tomorrow !xx


----------



## Titi

Hi All- HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!! 

New Years Nappies is fine with me-I wish I was British : )

Angelblue-I think your temp would go right back up after an ID. But I think a week before AF is too early to tell about temp dips meaning AF. Mine go up and down in luteal phase and then don't dip until a day or two before AF-and at AF they go down to coverline.

Speaking of charts I need help please. 
I got my 3rd high temp today and excited FF was going to put in crosshairs-but it didn't. It is also saying I am "most fertile" in my stats even though I have entered a medium/medium cervix and sticky cm. I think it is VERY clear this cycle I OV on cd12. Anyhow even weirder-when I was trying to figure out why I didn't get Crosshairs I noticed it appears that if there was a coverline for this cycle all my pre-ov temps would be ABOVE it. I am wondering if that is why FF is not sure I OV-and also if that is the case does anyone know why temps could be so high in the follicular phase? Has this happened to anyone? 
I was a little sleep deprived some of those days but I thought that meant I would get lower temps than usual not higher?

Thank you!! May 2010 bring bumps for all!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks F&C I really hope so. Hope all is well which your ickle bump :hugs:



Titi said:


> Angelblue-I think your temp would go right back up after an ID. But I think a week before AF is too early to tell about temp dips meaning AF. Mine go up and down in luteal phase and then don't dip until a day or two before AF-and at AF they go down to coverline

Thanks Titi its reassuring to know someone elses temps go up and down, I will try to relax a bit and just see what happens! I was thinking it was too early to dip for af. I also had a look at your chart and I am no expert as you know, but I think it does look like cd12/13, go with your gut feeling, you know your body better than FF! Hopefully all will become clear in the next few days.

Come on 2010 bfps! :dust:


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone. not been on here properly for a while. been spending time with the OH's family.

first of all HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :D and hope you all have a good 2010.

well i had my first midwife appointment on 29th december and it was pretty good. she was nice and gave me loads of information, leaflets etc. she couldnt take any bloods or urine to do a couple routine tests because of the bank holidays, so i have them taken next time i see her, (12th january). my first scan is on 14th too. my m/w worked it out that im due on 26th july, she worked it from my last period (19th october), but we all know it can change when i go for the dating scan on 14th. i dont mind if it puts me back a week or 2 but i cant see it being more than that.

other than that, everyone is so supportive and happy for me and my OH. his mum has even started buying clothes occasionally when shes out. his sister has bought us a travel system......i know its too soon but we couldnt turn it down because its really generous of them. plus if everything goes ok with Spud then its best to start some things early. i just cant wait to see him/her on the scan :D me and OH are so excited.

anyway i cant remember much else. :baby: :dust: and good luck to everyone who's waiting for a BFP in january. take care and have a healthy pregnancy to all those expecting. xx


----------



## Angelblue

Aaww Angelmyky that all sounds so exciting, I am so happy for you :hugs: Wow July doesn't feel like long away, you and your must feel like your daydreaming :cloud9: I wish you a happy and healthy 7 months!!!

Hey guys, got a nice raise in my temp today :happydance: yay! from 36.10 yesterday to 36.44 today woooo please stay up please stay up PMA PMA!!!

Also last few days I have noticed I have been very frequently going to the loo, is this only a sign in late pregnancy though because baby is pressing on your bladder? 

How is everyone else doing in their cycles? 
:dust:


----------



## lolley

Hi All,

HAPPY NEW YEAR X X X

goodness me it seems like a lifetime since i came on here!
hope everyone is well, congratulations fish&chips and angelmyky :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue, it is a symptom. Try countdowntopregnancy.com Beware it is a site easy to get carried away on.The uterus is expanding putting pressure on the bladder. How exciting.

I have my first dot on Fertility Friend this morning, woo my first temp. Was dreaming about it and woke up at 5.20am and thought now is a good as time as any. Also BD'd this am for the first time this marathon cycle, already on CD9. Off to my journal to babble on in there. I'm so excited!


----------



## Angelblue

fairygirl said:


> Angelblue, it is a symptom. Try countdowntopregnancy.com Beware it is a site easy to get carried away on.The uterus is expanding putting pressure on the bladder. How exciting.
> 
> I have my first dot on Fertility Friend this morning, woo my first temp. Was dreaming about it and woke up at 5.20am and thought now is a good as time as any. Also BD'd this am for the first time this marathon cycle, already on CD9. Off to my journal to babble on in there. I'm so excited!

Ooohh yay! I'm not going to read too much into and symtom spot though!

Hey FairyG put a link to your chart on your sig so I can stalk you! I'm getting quite into it now - its quite interesting, I was explaining it to H2B this morning! Bless him, he was trying to be interested! (think he thinks Im getting a bit obsessed by it all - but I think it keeps me occupied!) On with the BD for you then! What cd do you normally ov then?


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue said:


> Ooohh yay! I'm not going to read too much into and symtom spot though!
> 
> Hey FairyG put a link to your chart on your sig so I can stalk you! I'm getting quite into it now - its quite interesting, I was explaining it to H2B this morning! Bless him, he was trying to be interested! (think he thinks Im getting a bit obsessed by it all - but I think it keeps me occupied!) On with the BD for you then! What cd do you normally ov then?

I'll link my chart once I have a few more dots! As for Ov I have no idea! My current thoughts on the matter are 1st cycle post BCP O CD17-20 as saw jelly ewcm with spot and razor sharp nipples 32 day cycle. Boobs got huge! 2nd (tried EPO) and 3rd cycles a little ewcm around CD17 30 days then 33 days long, both with bbs a bit heavy, spotting and pain a couple of days before full flow. Last cycle (1st TTC and frustrating!) 37 days, bit of ewcm CD16 & 18 (last BD), tender nipples, then cm got watery and abundant, lots of yellow tinged ewcm CD24 & 25. Scratchy pain with bbs and nipples doing strange things from CD23 onwards. Bbs got masssive! Thought I could be preggers :( BFN CD33 &34. Spotting became full flow within a few hours on Christmas day. Think O day could have in fact been CD24 ish.

So after my essay what do you think (It felt good putting it all on here though)? I think my body has only just figured out how to O after that first cycle. Been taking honey and cinnamon since the middle of last cycle which may have helped? Now on that and pink grapefruit juice to try and solve the ewcm mystery. Now temping too to see what happens and will be bding every 2-3 days pretty much the whole of Jan.

Again sorry for the essay but opinions more than welcome :p


----------



## Titi

Hello all-

FG- good luck temping! Angelblue-I have heard a LOT of women with BFPs get very early on have to pee alot-but I have to warn you-for some reason it seems the body knows when you are TTC and REALLY messes with you. I used to be very regular and the same thing happened to me every month. Well in the 13 cycles I have been TTC NOTHING is the same month to month and I have had virtually EVERY PG symptom under the sun at least once a cycle. It's really cruel. I was so crushed the first few months I had very good symptoms and got a bfn that I cannot handle symtom spotting anymore. I just record everything matter of factly in my journal just for the sake of never having it confuse/trick me again and don't pay it any thought. 

Well as for me-it seemed I had a "perfect" OV symptoms this cycle according to my own body and was just about positive I OV on cd12 or early morning 13 (as I had EWCM and soft/high/open cervix at 6:30 am cd12 but it cm changed straight to creamy by 7:30 am) but now not getting any crosshairs in FF and when I check out my chart it seems to be SINGLEPHASIC (I made that word up)..........which I think is why it is not giving me an OV date.........this is scary-If I didn't OV on CD12 or 13 I'm out-haven't BD since.
But I feel OUT anyway.........I get a feeling most months when an egg hasn't caught and am just feeling like I will never get PG naturally. : ( Lost all PMA.

On a brighter note today is the day DH is supposed to quit smoking!!!!!! Please prayers that he can........!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, loving that you made a word up. I hope your DH does quit smoking today! Can you BD again today and then in a couple of days just in case? Remember you're taking loads of different things that may be changing your cycle? :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oohh AngelB.. that dip is looking very good!! FX!


----------



## Titi

Wow Angelblue F&C is right-your chart looks really promising! Not sure but it almost looks like triphasic and an ID-I really hope so!!!! Lets see what your temps do in next few days-Hopefully we will see a GIGANTIC spike tomorrow!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue, I just saw your chart. Gradually learning what I'm looking at. Looking good!!

I popped a link to my rather blank one as I just figured out how to do and was so proud of myself. :rofl:


----------



## angelmyky

Angelblue said:


> Aaww Angelmyky that all sounds so exciting, I am so happy for you :hugs: Wow July doesn't feel like long away, you and your must feel like your daydreaming :cloud9: I wish you a happy and healthy 7 months!!!

yeh it is exciting :D i cant wait... plus the midwife worked it out that its 26th july so thats only 10 days after my birthday. but when i go for the scan then the date may change.....i still think its weird that im going to be so close to the end of the pregnancy on my birthday. plus on 25th july is mine and OH's anniversary of when he asked me out :D cant believe that im getting married and having a baby this year.....so happy.

i cant believe its only 6 and a half months left. only 1 week and 5 days left til my scan. :D cant wait to see the baby.

anyways, hope you get your answers soon, and fingers crossed its a bfp. :dust: x


----------



## Angelblue

F&C - Yay thanks, keep looking at yours hoping it will copy yours ha ha! Have you had your first scan yet? How are you feeling? :thumbup:



Titi said:


> Wow Angelblue F&C is right-your chart looks really promising! Not sure but it almost looks like triphasic and an ID-I really hope so!!!! Lets see what your temps do in next few days-Hopefully we will see a GIGANTIC spike tomorrow!!!!

Titi - What is triphasic??? Wow your like the chart expert! :rofl: I really hope it was ID! FX! I'll let you know tomorrow. Hope your DH manages to quit, my H2B did a year ago, I really NEVER thought he would ever be able to, but he proved me wrong, hope yours does too.

Fairygirl - aawww your chart looks so cute with one little dot :rofl:

angelmyky - ooohh maybe the baby will come early on your bday! What date is your wedding then? You'll have a few months to recover in time for your big day, how exciting :hugs: You'll have to post a pic of your scan :baby:


----------



## Titi

Hi Angelblue-

I am nooooooo chart expert....I can't even figure out my chart at the moment for the life of me.....But if you look at my charts (before this stupid month) you will see that the crosshairs separate pre-ov and post-ov with the vertical line, and then also the horizontal (coverline). Pre-OV temps are about the same on the lower level and then go up after OV to a second higher level-mine usually are around say 97.7-98.5. Now it is common with pregnancy charts for them to go up a THIRD level with higher temps than normal. One temp out of place doesn't mean anything-but say my temps started going up past 98.5 and staying up there that would be a 3rd (triphasic) level of temps. I don't think this is common in non-pg charts (but would probably happen to me!)..................


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, In my novice eyes I think you need your temp to rise again before FF will do anything. Looks like O was Day 11 or 12 coz of that last dip.


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> Hi Angelblue-
> 
> I am nooooooo chart expert....I can't even figure out my chart at the moment for the life of me.....But if you look at my charts (before this stupid month) you will see that the crosshairs separate pre-ov and post-ov with the vertical line, and then also the horizontal (coverline). Pre-OV temps are about the same on the lower level and then go up after OV to a second higher level-mine usually are around say 97.7-98.5. Now it is common with pregnancy charts for them to go up a THIRD level with higher temps than normal. One temp out of place doesn't mean anything-but say my temps started going up past 98.5 and staying up there that would be a 3rd (triphasic) level of temps. I don't think this is common in non-pg charts (but would probably happen to me!)..................

Ahh so my 36.68 a couple of days ago could potentially be the third level, if I get back up there again? Your chart is looking good so far, I reckon definitely ov for cd12, and looks like you covered it well with BD!!! You go girl! :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

AngelB.. Nope no scan or midwife yet. They don't even entertain meeting up until 8-10weeks and I'm only 5 weeks. I think the scan is 12-15 weeks (UK ladies). So.. I'm just trying to stay calm and relaxed which is so so so hard. I'm feeling good though. Still getting pulls, tugs and cramps in my stomach. My nipples have been really sensitive since before I got my BFP but now my left BB is getting tender. I occasionally feel nauseous but it goes very quickly and it hasn't effected my appetite too much. Roll on week 12!! Thanks for thinking of me! xx


----------



## lolley

Hi All,
sorry but i need to rant, i know i dont come on here as regular as some of you but i feel really rubbish today and i know you will allow me to vent, so applogies :flower:

my cycle is messed up thought i oved on cd 21/22 even ff said i did ( i dont temp as i dont slep well enough too so no point really). took a test thurs bfn, then out of the blue loads of ewcm again and loads of cramps quite painful! i had no opks left as it was my first month using them i used loads, typical new year and no where to buy any :growlmad:
so now looks like my long 35 day cycle has gone to an even longer 49 days :cry: 
and to top it all off i have just spent the last 3 days writing a 3000 word assignment for uni, why at 30 years old did i decide to do that!!!!!!!!! :shrug:

ugh i could :cry:


sorry for the essay, and sound positive for some of you :dust: to everyone x


----------



## fairygirl

I completely sympathise Lolley. My body did that to me last month. 
Yay for essay writing, assignments and uni! You do it because you can!


----------



## lolley

how late was your ov?
was it another 2 weeks then until af?
sorry for the questions in confused as well as feeling pants lol.


----------



## Angelblue

Fish&Chips said:


> AngelB.. Nope no scan or midwife yet. They don't even entertain meeting up until 8-10weeks and I'm only 5 weeks. I think the scan is 12-15 weeks (UK ladies). So.. I'm just trying to stay calm and relaxed which is so so so hard. I'm feeling good though. Still getting pulls, tugs and cramps in my stomach. My nipples have been really sensitive since before I got my BFP but now my left BB is getting tender. I occasionally feel nauseous but it goes very quickly and it hasn't effected my appetite too much. Roll on week 12!! Thanks for thinking of me! xx

Aaww sounds like your doing great F&C, roll on 12 weeks and then I am sure you will be able to relax a bit, enjoy every moment, how exciting I'm so happy for you :hugs: . Its so nice you still come and support us, gives us hope hearing about one of our tinsel tots :baby:


----------



## fairygirl

lolley said:


> how late was your ov?
> was it another 2 weeks then until af?
> sorry for the questions in confused as well as feeling pants lol.

I'm still not sure of my cycles but had signs of O CD16, but think it actually happened CD24 ish. Ended up with a 37 day cycle, longest one yet. I posted in here earlier my essay about my erratic cycles, not sure if I O'd in 2 previous ones.


----------



## Angelblue

lolley said:


> Hi All,
> sorry but i need to rant, i know i dont come on here as regular as some of you but i feel really rubbish today and i know you will allow me to vent, so applogies :flower:
> 
> my cycle is messed up thought i oved on cd 21/22 even ff said i did ( i dont temp as i dont slep well enough too so no point really). took a test thurs bfn, then out of the blue loads of ewcm again and loads of cramps quite painful! i had no opks left as it was my first month using them i used loads, typical new year and no where to buy any :growlmad:
> so now looks like my long 35 day cycle has gone to an even longer 49 days :cry:
> and to top it all off i have just spent the last 3 days writing a 3000 word assignment for uni, why at 30 years old did i decide to do that!!!!!!!!! :shrug:
> 
> ugh i could :cry:
> sorry for the essay, and sound positive for some of you :dust: to everyone x

Ooohh Lolley how awful 49 days!!! When you thought you oved on cd21/22 was that with + opks? so do you think your cycle is longer or do you think your late? maybe its still too early for a test? its not over until af arrives!!!

What you doing at uni then?


----------



## lolley

Thanks ladies :)

angel, i had ewcm not loads and some lines on opks never really got a full positive but as it was my 1st time just thought i may of missed the surge as somone on here told me to test more than once a day but i never did as they ar too flippin expensive!
I dont think im preg my hubby had an op on his knee and only managed it once around that time think it was too early, i was just hoping for af so we could get on with this cycle, but from thurs just gone i have had loads of ewcm and been very crampy very much like af pains and my nips are quite sore sorry for tmi.
so now think im back in the tww :dohh:

as for uni im doing a degree in inclusive practice in education, i work with visually impaired students in a high school.


----------



## Angelblue

lolley said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> angel, i had ewcm not loads and some lines on opks never really got a full positive but as it was my 1st time just thought i may of missed the surge as somone on here told me to test more than once a day but i never did as they ar too flippin expensive!
> I dont think im preg my hubby had an op on his knee and only managed it once around that time think it was too early, i was just hoping for af so we could get on with this cycle, but from thurs just gone i have had loads of ewcm and been very crampy very much like af pains and my nips are quite sore sorry for tmi.
> so now think im back in the tww :dohh:
> 
> as for uni im doing a degree in inclusive practice in education, i work with visually impaired students in a high school.

Aahh right ok, yeah I dont test more than once a day - couldnt afford it!!! especially as I use the digital ones - I like to see a definite - or +
Mmm maybe with the cramps etc af is on its way then, but like you say at least then you can get on with your next cycle! Will your DH knee be ok to BD soon? 

Wow that sounds like an incredibly rewarding job, I am sure all the stress is worth it :thumbup:


----------



## lolley

yes it is, different day by day too so lots of variety.

yeah i dont know just wait and see, DH's knee is not bad at all he has done really well, we have bd the last couple of days just incase it was o :) fingers crossed or hurry up af :coffee:


----------



## Angelblue

got my FX for you to get answer either way hun! :hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

Woooo my temp has gone up to 36.60 :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Still looking good AngelB!! Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

Sorry I've not been on much recently. Christmas has been hectic and we've only just said goodbye to our guests! Work tomorrow.. boo hiss...


----------



## Titi

Good morning-
Angelblue-looking good-hopefully will go back up to 36.70+ 

Still no crosshairs for me : (

I don't understand-I had the three higher temps.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi.. the last cycle I didn't get a crosshair either but from all the other signs I guessed I had ovulated so I just ignored one of my temps so that FF would add it. Could you have a play and see what FF does? x


----------



## angelmyky

Angelblue said:


> angelmyky - ooohh maybe the baby will come early on your bday! What date is your wedding then? You'll have a few months to recover in time for your big day, how exciting :hugs: You'll have to post a pic of your scan :baby:

im hoping the baby doesnt turn up ON my birthday :rofl: our wedding is 12th November :D :happydance: im so excited. will be able to get some of the weight off before the big day. i will definitely post a picture of the scan :D i cant wait. its only 11 days away. wooooop :wohoo:


so how is everyone doing? anymore bfps? hows the new year treating you? x


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> Titi.. the last cycle I didn't get a crosshair either but from all the other signs I guessed I had ovulated so I just ignored one of my temps so that FF would add it. Could you have a play and see what FF does? x

wow can I see your chart? maybe that is a good sign for me.....
I didn't want to mess with it b/c I just wanted to watch what would happen.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sure no worries... although you will now see that I only gave up charting for one day!! I'm just too addicted!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0


----------



## Titi

Thanks F&C-I don't blame you-it must be fun & give you something to do. Do you mind keeping your chart up for a while longer so I can continue to overlay them? They don't look the same but I can always hope!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Of course, no worries! x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C your chart is so pretty. Right girls I have now also ordered some Pre-Seed, and to get free delivery I ordered some more Clearblue Digis Indicators £8.90 twinpack - bargain! and 5 25mlU tests just to make it up to the £25 free delivery :p

This TTC lark has cost me over £50 so far, DF says just wait tilwe have a kid!


----------



## Titi

Hi FG-I just ordered some preseed today too! And another "external" PRE lubricant.

BFPS together this cycle, ok?????


----------



## LauraLy

Well....its getting down to the one week wait for me. And I can honestly say that I have NO symptoms to report. :nope: Trying to be laid back this cycle with the holidays and all. Although, I think not getting a +opk this cycle has my PMA down a little bit. Still holding out hope though...just not going to be as crushed if it doesn't happen this cycle, I guess. :shrug: Although, if AF doesn't show this week...I am planning on testing on DH's birthday...so I am hoping that a BFN won't crush his day...he seems to be getting more excited about a BFP than me some days. :haha: And I think a BFP on a hpt wrapped up with a bow would be a great gift for him...guess I just can't rely it though, so I better get a back up planned! :winkwink: Well, not a whole lot to report...as I am not SS...and I'm not temping...wow, I feel a little boring :blush: 

Good luck to all the gals now in the 2ww! Fx 2010 is our year! Sending lots of :dust: and PMA!


----------



## Titi

Lauraly-
I totally plan all these different BFP scenerios in my head too. I totally had it down that I was going to put my BFP HPT in DH's stocking this year...........crap to that!

Here is Pma and true wishes that you get to give your dh a BFP BD surprise!!!!!! : )


----------



## Premomt

titi- the three higher temps have to be higher than the coverline. (which i believe is the average of all your temps together.)

Hope all is well with everyone!:dust:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Premomt-what do you think is going on?


----------



## Premomt

Titi - I'm no expert, but it could be a fallback rise. Looks like u ovd on the last +OPK and your temps r just taking their sweet time climbing back up. If they don't rise more in the next couple days you may be having an anovulatory cycle. :shrug: sry I can't be more help.

I think ive lost my PMA again...it happens about this time every month. Its about the 1ww and I feel like I should have more symptoms if I am pg. All I've got atm is acne tiredness and sore bbs (I kno the sore bbs is from the progesterone)
So I've kinda lost hope. :shrug: 
Well, 8 days or so left. Ho hum.


----------



## Titi

Good morning! I finally got my crosshairs so I can stop freaking out that I had an anovulatory cycle...phew. Everyone that said CD13 was right. FF was waiting for a temp rise about coverline. Now it makes sense to me that it just needs the thermal shift to confirm the day before the 3 rises. What was confusing me is I thought if it was waiting for a temp higher than coverline than OV day would be three days before the HIGHEST temp and I know I wasn't fertile on day 15.

Premomt-I have lost my PMA too.....I am almost in the 1ww and the same exact thing happens to me every month. I got so excited that the softcups would work for me and although I haven't been symptom spotting I just know again that I am not PG. : (
Going to call midwife and/or the GYN this week and start scheduling some more tests I think.

On a wonderful note-DH didn't have any cigs yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers for him and prayers that he can keep it up-he had a really hard time of it!


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Feelin poo, my temp has gone down a bit!! :nope: I am hoping it will go up again tomorrow and not the start of an af downward spiral :cry: I am getting so tempted to test, because I know some people have got bfps on 10dpo! The only symptoms I have had really is weeing alot (sorry if tmi) and feeling hot all the time! Feel like I am starting to lose my pma, you may need to help pick me up next week if af arrives... looks like some of you are feeling the same... aww look at the state of us!

Titi - I am so glad you finally got your crosshairs, thank goodness! like you say it must have been waiting for a bit more of a rise (my scientific diagnosis lol) Thats great about your DH - give him lots of positive reinforcement and praise! thats what I did! :happydance:

dust to all :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to crosshairs Titi!! x


----------



## Premomt

What a mess of debbie downers we are! :rofl: ah we will do this! PMA PMA PMA!! Ah who am I kidding. Can't we just get this overwith all ready?!? :rofl:


----------



## ZoeZo

Hope we're all well girls, been a while since I visited this thread, sorry :blush: I lost enthusiam after the last cycle.

I don't know for sure if ov had lots of ewcm and bd at the right times so now estimate 9 days dpo (I dont temp) no symptoms, slight cramp and soreish boobs


----------



## Titi

Good morning all-

Hi Zoezo-good to see you back........

F&C I am really REALLY glad that you keep visiting.

Well booked an apt. for Friday morning for a "pregnancy consult" with my OB/GYN. Although at 9dpo I won't know for sure that I'm not pg I really don't think I am and would like to take her up on the offer for clomid. I don't want to wait as some Dr.'s I know suggest clomid at cd2 and if I wait until AF comes-esp. if it comes over a weekend then I wouldn't be able to start the Clomid next cycle. Also want to see if they can do some blood testing on me and I know they like to do some of that during AF too.

How early can they tell by blood if you are PG? Can they tell earlier than urine? It would be nice if they could just double check when I am there-but also will be happy to take home a prescription. Plus I am going to ask about Clomid for DH too-I have heard cases of this improving sperm although my primary Dr. didn't seem to think it would help either one of us.

DH STILL not smoking! It is a Christmas Miracle! If you are praying it has helped! : )


----------



## Angelblue

Hey girls

Feel crappy again today, temp gone down again :nope: not below coverline yet but headed that way :cry: Its so frustrating, we covered ov perfectly I'm sure... I hate this.. why is it so hard... its so depressing!!! And I'm only cycle 3! Hhhmm starting to wonder whether temping is a good thing, am I getting a bit obsessed with it? or was it because I was off work over xmas and just kept thinking about it? What do you guys think? is it good to temp?

Welcome back Zoe, I know how you feel, I'm starting to lose enthusiasm now too. I'm 11dpo, when are you testing? Af is due tomorrow and I'm planning to test sat.

Titi - Let us know how it goes at your appt, good luck. What does clomid do? I've heard people mention it but don't really know what it is :shy: How long do you have to be ttc before you can go to the docs? what sort of tests do they do? Well done to your DH for not smoking that is amazing :happydance: he definitely needs rewarding!! 

Hows everyone doing? :dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi Angelblue-
I'm sorry your down. I am too. Lost all PMA- I am 10 cycles ahead of you with this killing me. They are right-we are Debbie Downer's this month. I think it is the frusteration for all of us that did not get Tinsel Tots.

I have heard that you can start fertility testing at 6 months no pregnancy if you are over 30, or at 12 months if you are under. I had heard that it was normal for it to take a year after 30 which is why DH and I waited that long, however now I really wish we went at 6 months as I am so anxious at this point to have our first child. 

I don't know much about clomid yet myself, but my OB said she could write me a script if I got "anxious". I am not sure what it would do for me because so far as I know it helps ovulation for those who don't ovulate normal. So I wonder if it makes us normal ovulators SUPER OVULATORY?? more than one eggy?? I dunno if someone can help out. We would LOVE to get pregnant with multiples. I have brothers that are twins and we always wanted them too-esp. now that we are older and having such a time off TTC #1.

I also have heard that it is said that given to men, Clomid can help boost sperm count/mobility but I think that is in beginning stages of research/experimenting.


----------



## fairygirl

Soory everyone is so down and Angelblue :hugs:


----------



## LauraLy

Angelblue said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Feel crappy again today, temp gone down again :nope: not below coverline yet but headed that way :cry: Its so frustrating, we covered ov perfectly I'm sure... I hate this.. why is it so hard... its so depressing!!! And I'm only cycle 3! Hhhmm starting to wonder whether temping is a good thing, am I getting a bit obsessed with it? or was it because I was off work over xmas and just kept thinking about it? What do you guys think? is it good to temp?
> 
> Welcome back Zoe, I know how you feel, I'm starting to lose enthusiasm now too. I'm 11dpo, when are you testing? Af is due tomorrow and I'm planning to test sat.
> 
> Titi - Let us know how it goes at your appt, good luck. What does clomid do? I've heard people mention it but don't really know what it is :shy: How long do you have to be ttc before you can go to the docs? what sort of tests do they do? Well done to your DH for not smoking that is amazing :happydance: he definitely needs rewarding!!
> 
> Hows everyone doing? :dust:

Hey Ladies! I was trying to catch up on the all posts..and saw that some of us are looking into clomid. I have a friend who tried it and got pregnant 2 months later! :thumbup:
Here is a website I found with some basic info... if anyone is interested.

https://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-11204-Clomid.aspx?drugid=11204&drugname=Clomid

https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/0020.html


----------



## Dee7509

:hi:

How is everyone? F & C Congratulations!!! Did I miss any other BFPs? 

I haven't been online for a while, I've been really busy.

Angelblue & Titi :hug: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Titi

Dee it is so good to have you back!!!!

Girls-looking for PMA-truly I am.


----------



## angelmyky

welcome back dee7509 :D x


----------



## Dee7509

Angelmyky Congrats!!! and it feels great to be back!

PMA Titi...it IS going to happen!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Dee! Good to have you back.

I'm currently terrified as am getting quite bad cramps. They even woke me up last night. I'm trying to figure out if this is a bad sign. :( x


----------



## Titi

F&C-Prayers for your little bean! I am sorry I am of no help-I don't know....Hopefully is normal and okay.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Sure all is fine f&c. 

Would someone please look at the last two posts made by me in my journal (just click on journal link) and reassure me that I am going mad please?

I don't know what is going on. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Nic-

I didn't want to read & run and wanted to give you assurance but I can't be of any help. I have learned in my 13 cycles that those could either be symtoms of PG or symtoms of AF or symtoms of IBS or just plain madness of SS.

I myself don't ss anymore b/c the months I have had the most symtoms and was sure they were signs of PG I got AF and was absolutely gutted. Now I just right everything down so that I can look back and see if I had that symtom in an earlier cycle and not get my hopes up. 

If you like to SS still there is a website called countdowntopregnancy.com that is quite good and also a thread on here I think called the big thread of early pregnancy symptoms that is fun and maybe you will find helpful. How may DPO are you? I guess you could keep testing! Also, PS I don't think bowling is bad at all. Here they recommend you can exercise much while pregnant-even running.


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks Hun, 

I wasn't SS because I was sure I was out and have blamed all the cramping on IBS. Then yesterday I thought oh this is a bit different now and had a look at the thread about symptoms and thought that was quite strange. Now I am wondering and the psychological affect is coming in where I think I am now imagining symptoms. 

This really does send you mad. Even when you don't actually think you have any chance. I have over a week to wait yet so will just keep driving myself up the wall and see how I get on! 

Hope you're ok?

Nic x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nic I can't seem to get the link to work :(


----------



## Premomt

FnC- I really don't want to scare you because its probablly nothing, but when I had my EP the forst sign was sharp pain in my left side tht woje me from a sleep. I thought it was trapped wind or BM related as I've felt pain like that before and it had subsided with a BM or wind, but I should have taken it much more seriously when the next day it was still there.
Please don't be frightened, but I would highly suggest calling your GYN to talk and see if testing ould be beneficial.
:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Premont. That thought had crossed my mind. I even started to 'imagine' slight pain in my shoulder which I know is a sign. I might just see how it goes for the rest of today and if it is still here tonight or tomorrow I will speak to my doctor. My bbs aren't really that tender today which is not a good sign. I am hoping it's just be super sensitive. How far gone were you when you started getting the pain? xx


----------



## angelmyky

thank Dee :D i never seem to know what to say on here anymore. since i found out i was pregnant i never have anything to say.....mainly because i used to moan about symptoms and being late but now i know it was pregnancy and i cant moan.....or can i? ;) lol

well i have my first scan on 14th :D omg i cant wait. get to see the baby for the first time. ive recently been looking into the heartbeat check on forums, and most people have heard their babies heartbeat by now but i havent, its strange. and some people have had the swine flu jab too, and they were just 5 weeks gone. my midwife didnt mention either of those things so im wondering why. maybe i should bring it up next time i see her.

so have i missed anything?? anyone testing soon? for all those waiting, heres some :baby: :dust: hope you all get your bfp soon :D xx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hmm. not working for me either stupid link!

Not sure how else you would get into it other than searching. 

It is called The baby bean bumper journal.
If you don't get chance then don't worry. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I did a search and it came up! I've commented there x


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks Hun, 

Have just read it. Still feel like I am going mad. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whether you are pregnant or not, you are not going mad. You are more than likely having these symptoms and if the witch does come (which I hope she doesn't) you can relax by knowing that AF symptoms can resemble those of preggers symptoms. Having said that the going off food and tingley nipples was my first sign! Good luck xx


----------



## angelmyky

hey Nic, i was being nosy and looked at your journal. i didnt go through everything though because im cut for time. but i read the first part. that poem was lovely, bless. i write poems too (so does my fiance), i think its so nice when people do ones like you did. i hope you get your af soon so you can figure out when ovulation is......hoping you get that BFP soon too. :) good luck hun. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

angelmyky said:


> hey Nic, i was being nosy and looked at your journal. i didnt go through everything though because im cut for time. but i read the first part. that poem was lovely, bless. i write poems too (so does my fiance), i think its so nice when people do ones like you did. i hope you get your af soon so you can figure out when ovulation is......hoping you get that BFP soon too. :) good luck hun. x

Thanks Hun, 

I love writing and reading poetry. x


----------



## ZoeZo

Thanks for the welcome backs! 

Good luck for Friday Titi.

Angelblue, I'm due the witch possibly Tuesday next week, I'm having one of those 'nope definitely not my month' this is the first cycle actually properly timed it (without charting or temps etc) before have just been NTNP. I'm sure the slight cramping is just the usual AF build up :(

What a bunch we are!


----------



## Premomt

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Premont. That thought had crossed my mind. I even started to 'imagine' slight pain in my shoulder which I know is a sign. I might just see how it goes for the rest of today and if it is still here tonight or tomorrow I will speak to my doctor. My bbs aren't really that tender today which is not a good sign. I am hoping it's just be super sensitive. How far gone were you when you started getting the pain? xx

TBH I dont remember right now.... Somewhere between 5-6 I think... Lets see... Dec 15 was day1 of that cycle, got my BFP Jan 10/11, had the pain January 21 and had my surgery Jan 25. 
So right about 5-6 weeks.
A year ago this cycle... still floors me.

ETA: Where it starts in my journal is post #87 if you care to have a read.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's completely understandable why it still floors you hun. Thanks for the advice and FX for you BFP xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness.. I have just read that part of your journal. It must have been horrific. I will keep an eye on my pains as they do sound similar although they seem to be a lot better today. Fingers crossed they will be completely gone by tomorrow x


----------



## Premomt

fx hun......


----------



## Dee7509

angelmyky said:


> thank Dee :D i never seem to know what to say on here anymore. since i found out i was pregnant i never have anything to say.....mainly because i used to moan about symptoms and being late but now i know it was pregnancy and i cant moan.....or can i? ;) lol
> 
> well i have my first scan on 14th :D omg i cant wait. get to see the baby for the first time. ive recently been looking into the heartbeat check on forums, and most people have heard their babies heartbeat by now but i havent, its strange. and some people have had the swine flu jab too, and they were just 5 weeks gone. my midwife didnt mention either of those things so im wondering why. maybe i should bring it up next time i see her.
> 
> so have i missed anything?? anyone testing soon? for all those waiting, heres some :baby: :dust: hope you all get your bfp soon :D xx

Angelmyky, it is quite a shift I imagine but a good one! Don't know much about the heartbeat but the 14th is 8 days away :D Good Luck!! Good idea to talk to the midwife about the H1N1 shot and any other thing to ease your mind. You don't want to be stressed out now!! lol

I'm just around OV so well be testing in about 2 weeks. 

Nuttynicnac - good to see you, going to try to find your journal.

Hi Everyone - F&C, ZoeZo, Premomt, FG, Titi:flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Premomt said:


> TBH I dont remember right now.... Somewhere between 5-6 I think... Lets see... Dec 15 was day1 of that cycle, got my BFP Jan 10/11, had the pain January 21 and had my surgery Jan 25.
> So right about 5-6 weeks.
> A year ago this cycle... still floors me.
> 
> ETA: Where it starts in my journal is post #87 if you care to have a read.

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well I called NHS Direct and was told to go in to see the out of hours GP at the local hospital. All seems to be ok and it's probably just a gastric thing. Phew! Did panic a bit when they told me to go in! x


----------



## LauraLy

Fish&Chips said:


> Well I called NHS Direct and was told to go in to see the out of hours GP at the local hospital. All seems to be ok and it's probably just a gastric thing. Phew! Did panic a bit when they told me to go in! x

That is GREAT news! So happy to hear everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Glad to hear F & C.


----------



## Titi

oh good news F&C : )


----------



## Angelblue

Phew thats great news F&C better to be safe and find out. My sis rang NHS Direct all the time when she was preg, they are ace!

AF arrived this morning :cry: knew it was coming from my temps though, and cramps yesterday so had prepared myself. Well back to cd1.... on to cycle 4...................


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was so impressed by them actually. They were very calm and told me it was probably nothing to worry about but that they would like to see me just in case due to my delicate position! Sorry the witch got you Angelblue.. she really is living up to her name. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

That's great F&C,

Sorry she got you Angel. x Think it is my turn next week. Convinced myself that symptoms are just because of my IBS. They do feel bit similar so going to put it down to that, x


----------



## Titi

sorry Angelblue : (


----------



## ZoeZo

:hug: Aw sorry Angelblue 

:wave: Dee 

Good news F&C

I'm going to wait to see if :witch: turns up next week before I test


----------



## Titi

Good morning girls

Anyone think I had an ID dip today? It looks hopeful but then again I had a slow dip to this temp last cycle : (


----------



## Fish&Chips

That temp does look promising Titi! I'll be watching your chart with great interest! x


----------



## angelmyky

awww angel thats a shame. hope you catch it next time :dust: x


----------



## fairygirl

F&C- Glad you got checked out and the dear old NHS put your mind at rest
Angelblue- Sorry AF caught you, :dust: for cycle 4.
Titi- That's a big 24hr dip in LP for you. FX

Me- Waiting, waiting, waiting. BD schedule being kept to well. DF is well on board.


----------



## Premomt

Titi- odd that its on the same day as last cycle too...FX!

I'm kinda on a high, but the green headed monster is creeping up in me too.. One of my very close ttc buddies got her BFP today AND I just read a gal that was just barley pg when I started my ttc journey is now PG again with #2! So as I am super happy for them, I'm also having a pitty party for my missing BFP...sigh...
The only thing I can tell myself is it will happen when it should.:roll:


----------



## angelmyky

awww premomt. im sure you will get your bfp soon.....try not to let this dampen your spirits. keep positive hun. everyone is different, it just takes more time for some. i know that doesnt help much but no matter how long it takes, it will make it all the more exciting when it does happen. :hugs: x


----------



## Titi

Hi all-sorry premomt-about green eyes : ) I can relate. 

Well I am so goofy. I ordered more preseed online and it came today with two free pregnancy tests-yippee! (cheapies) I got so happy by the nice surprise and fact that they were "free" that I just had to pee on one!!

Don't know what I was thinking at 4pm on cd 8 but couldn't seem to help myself. BFN.


----------



## Premomt

:rofl: Titi! You addict you! Save that other cheapie till at least 10DPO!!:rofl:


----------



## Titi

:rofl:


----------



## LauraLy

OK...I have a question for all of you POAS addicts! :haha:

Every month when I have tested...and I've tried to be good and wait until at least 12dpo...I see a BFN and AF arrives the next day :dohh: I'm now 14dpo... and planned on testing tomorrow with fmu- as its my DH birthday and thats what he asked for...but I am terrified that history will repeat itself and ruin DH b-day. The last 4 cycles I have waited until AF was due and then tested...and what do I get- a BFN and she arrived the next day...making my last 4 cycles 28 days, 29 days, 30 days, and 31 days....she is playing tricks on me...that stupid witch! Every cycle she gets my hopes up...then I test... and then BAM! She smacks me in the face! (So much for my typical 30day cycle, huh?) Now, I am scared to test! I want to...I want to know- as I am officially late today...but I am scared. How do I get over my poas fear by tomorrow morning? :wacko: Oh and what brand hpt do you ladies recommend? I have heard FRER are the best...and I've also heard people say to use ClearBlue Digis...and then I've heard negatives about both :shrug: any suggestions? 

Thanks so much! Laura :hugs::dust:


----------



## Premomt

The only way you can get over it is to do it.
It is odd your cycles keep lagging by a day... They say stress can do that though. 
I'm sure it won't ruin his birthday. It just means you two can share a bottle of the finest (insert favourite wine, liquor or beer here) you can afford! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Everyone-

Lauraly-I agree with Premomt-Although a BD BFP would be so wonderful-I have thought that too with dissapointment, along with a VDAY BFP and a TDAY BFP.......you get it....it's too easy to get down so try and have a wonderful time celebrating with some wine (or whatever) that by next year at this time he will most likely already have a little one!!!! 

The dr. apt today was kind of a let down. Because there is the issue with DH's spermy my OB didn't want to put me on Clomid yet. She did do cd21 (although 22 for me) blood tests which I have never had yet so that will be interesting. Testing FSH, progesterone, etc. And wants us to make an apt. with the actual urologist who did the SA (and not our primary who gave us the results) to see what he recommends-and then she referred us to a FS from there. She says it's a waste to do 3 cycles of Clomid if it turns out the urologist says there is a quick cure for DH issue (she had one couple go and they did some quick procdedure to the DH and got pg next month).

So, I am a little bummed that this means months of more waiting-but trust it must be what's best. I guess there is still hoping that my single day .4degree dip was implantation.

Love and dust!


----------



## Premomt

Interesting results from the appt today Titi. Hope you don't end up needing to do any more follow up after yesterdays ID!


----------



## fairygirl

Well Titi the impportant thing is that things are moving along for you. More to the point that temp looks sooo pretty!! xx


----------



## LauraLy

Well Ladies...I am still in shock and can't believe I am typing this....but this morning we got our :bfp: !!!!! :happydance: I used a clearblue digi with fmu (at 230am!) and within 60 seconds the timer disappeared and the word "Pregnant" came on the screen! :cloud9: Needless to say...we were so excited that we couldn't fall back to sleep...we stayed up talking all night! It is such an unbelievable feeling and I can't wait for each of you to experience it as well! I know you will soon! DH keeps telling me that this is the best gift he could have ever gotten for his birthday! Looks like we probably conceived Christmas Day or the day after...and got our bfp on his birthday! :thumbup: Well, I don't know what else to say right now...I'm just speechless...


----------



## fairygirl

The smile has just spread across my face and I have tears in my eyes. Lauraly I am so happy for you!! I don't even think the happy dance smilie is appropriate so you can have this one instead :baby: Love the test in your avatar. How many dpo are you today? 

Ok dance now :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LauraLy

fairygirl said:


> The smile has just spread across my face and I have tears in my eyes. Lauraly I am so happy for you!! I don't even think the happy dance smilie is appropriate so you can have this one instead :baby: Love the test in your avatar. How many dpo are you today?
> 
> Ok dance now :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks so much fairygirl! :hugs: I love the :baby: !!!!! I would be 15dpo today! Wow...still in shock and I found out almost 6 hours ago! :happydance:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Congrats. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynicnak

Lauraly- Can I also ask what symptoms, if any did you have? xxx


----------



## fairygirl

lauraly said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> the smile has just spread across my face and i have tears in my eyes. Lauraly i am so happy for you!! I don't even think the happy dance smilie is appropriate so you can have this one instead :baby: Love the test in your avatar. How many dpo are you today?
> 
> Ok dance now :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> thanks so much fairygirl! :hugs: I love the :baby: !!!!! I would be 15dpo today! Wow...still in shock and i found out almost 6 hours ago! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## Titi

OMG!! Laurly so happy & excited for you!!!! You are so lucky!!!! Well now you don't have to worry about ruining DH birthday, lol!!!! : )

:happydance: :happydance: 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraLy

nuttynicnak said:


> Lauraly- Can I also ask what symptoms, if any did you have? xxx

I can honestly say that I didn't SS a whole...I was quite busy with the holidays and we tried to be more laid back about things this time. But, when returning to work last week I did notice a few different things. :dohh: On Wednesday, I got some heartburn from eating an apple...never had heartburn before and it popped up all day :shrug: And Thursday...about 10am...I got a bad hot flash and then felt very nauseous...I actually had to run to the bathroom to get sick...that yucky feeling has been lingering on and off since then...and I really haven't been too hungry either. (only got sick that one morning though) :shrug: And instead of cramps...its been almost a pulling or slightly stabbing pain...instead of the usual dull ache I get for AF. Thats about it...the thing that gave it away (or got my hopes up the most) is that I almost always spot at least 24 hours before AF...so I should've started spotting about 2 days ago...and when that didn't happen I started to think I could be pregnant! Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

AWWW THAT IS SOOOOO AMAZING!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What an amazing birthday present for DH!!! 

Can't believe my buddy got her bfp! Gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Thanks LauraLY. 

I bet you are mega excited now. I know I would be. :)

Enjoy the celebrations!!! I bet they will be extra special now!. x


----------



## haribobaby

Can i please join? What do i need to do?


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi Haribo, 

Welcome. xxx Is this your first time ttc? 

LauraLY- Still smiling for you! x

Af got me this morning, I feel fine about it and actually think oh i have more time to save some extra money (this has been bothering me the last few days)

I have also worked out that if :spermy: catches the eggy this month my due date will be the 22nd October, my birthday! Not sure how i feel about that one. Giving birth on my birthday. Plus i also share my birthday with BIL. I know that they rarely come on due date, but thought it was amusing when it came up! 

Hope everyone else is ok. My boobs are so sore today. Something I have never had with AF before. Will watch for this in the future. 

sending :dust: to everyone. x Lets have some more :bfp: this month. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popped on quickly as saw from another thread Laura's amazing news!!!! Congratulations!!! I am sitting here in tears!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Hey hope everyone is well. Welcome Haribo, you don't have to
do anything to join, just share your ttc journey with us :p

Is it O day for me??? I had a temp drop. Why is my cm awol? Everything else points to O apart from my cm and ok my cp could be higher softer, :grr:


----------



## nuttynicnak

Love the icon!

x


----------



## Titi

Hi FG-looks like it could be OV day for you-will have to wait & see what temps do. Have you been doing the grapefruit juice (and/or EPO) for EWCM? I went from not having ANY at all to days & days worth as soon as I started cd1-ov.

Are you using OPKS?


----------



## fairygirl

Titi said:


> Hi FG-looks like it could be OV day for you-will have to wait & see what temps do. Have you been doing the grapefruit juice (and/or EPO) for EWCM? I went from not having ANY at all to days & days worth as soon as I started cd1-ov.
> 
> Are you using OPKS?

Not using OPKs, wanted to see what FF made of my cycles first. I am doing Pink Grapefruit, a big glass everyday. It's weird my cm seems to have been less since starting it. Thinkit may be on the increase today. Tried EPO one cycle and apart from great hair and skin it didn't do anything for me, then again I now don't know if I O'd that cycle so who knows. Thanks for looking at my chart. This charting business ie great :p


----------



## Titi

FG-did you make sure it is either fresh gf or at least "not from concentrate"? That will make a difference. I also did it with 1,000-1,500mg of the EPO both every day cd1-OV.
We'll see. I was a bit silly that first cycle or so checking for my CM every few hours all the time. Lol. I sure have become VERY familiar with my body more in the last few months than my whole life!!!!!!

I actually started with OPKs before anything else-only started temping in October and then checking CM/CP shortly after that. It is good to get in tune with your body b/c although I find the OPK's help support my hunches, I have found that my CM is the best indication of all, followed by how I "feel" then confirmed by my temp rises and then lastly what the OPK said. The charting is fun, I think. It gives me something to do and honestly helps me to get out of bed in the morning because I am so anxious to look at my temp. It's even more fun (although does make you crazy) to chart for pregnancy then OV I think-I get esp. neurotic and obsessive right now.


----------



## Titi

PS-if you do get EW I would say that your OV day would be the LAST day you have the EWCM, not necessarily temp dip day.....just my feelings.


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, I have the 100% stuff. When I tried EPO I took one or two 1000mg a day until I had ewcm (it was a pathetically small amount).

Thanks for your input Titi, I definately like temping and like you I find it has really helped recording everything. Well here's joping the ewcm appears properly in the neat couple of days. I have a feeling my chart may zig zag a bit before my true rise. Will be bding to plan until I get a sustained rise for over a week, then DF can have a rest if he wants one.


----------



## Premomt

Congrats Laura!! So glad your fear of POAS didn't get the best of you!!:winkwink:
2 more sleeps for me... Temp remained high today so the progesterone is doing its job! I think its that and not bc I am pg. Trying to not get my hopes up...:roll::dohh:
Wait and see...that's the name of the game!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry about the witch nic xx


----------



## abster

Congrats LauraLy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Welcome Haribo :hugs:
Sodding witch got me on saturday. Sorry she got you too, NNN. Boo! Hope you girls are all faring better than me.
Abi x


----------



## Titi

ohhhhhhhhhh so sorry Abi!

Welcome Haribo! :hug:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Abi :hugs:


----------



## ZoeZo

Congratulations Laura!

Witch got me Saturday (day or so early too) told you wasn't my month :( ah well next time


----------



## Titi

Nothing exciting going on with my chart-expecting AF in two days.


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, can you look at my chart? Can O be today? Or even later? Or now my temp has moved has it happened? More symptoms today. Thanks.


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Titi, can you look at my chart? Can O be today? Or even later? Or now my temp has moved has it happened? More symptoms today. Thanks.

Hi FG-
Truthfully it might have been yesterday, the last day of EWCM and the last day of the temp dip-remember OV pains can happen the day of OV, the day before, or the day after-it isn't necessarily the burst you feel. OPK's would def. help give a clearer picture-but won't know for sure until you have THREE sustained temp rises when OV was so KEEP BDing and now will just have to be patient and wait to see what temps will do-one of the hardest waits of the month, I think. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Titi, I'm completely anxious about our bd timing and the lack of ewcm. It has been rather sparse! Will keep going just in case. I just don't feel at all confident.


----------



## Titi

BFN for me. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## haribobaby

yes i have one child she is three but she was not planned so this is all new to me x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry Titi.. that darn witch and her evil ways! x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Titi, :hugs: How are you feeling?


----------



## Titi

fairygirl said:


> Oh Titi, :hugs: How are you feeling?

Thanks FG (& F&C!)-you know-crushed (because it looks so much like I had an implantation dip) and then yet stupidly hopeful that its still too early........and then crushed again b/c I know at 12dpo if I had an ID at 8dpo it would really prob. have shown up and I don't have any symptoms.........frusterated...............

Any more OV signs or you think it was yesterday? I'm excited to see your temp rise tomorrow. I'll keep an eye on your chart now through your BFP or AF.

FX'd!! Now go make a baby Bence!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Fish&Chips said:


> So sorry Titi.. that darn witch and her evil ways! x

How are you feeling? Cramps gone?


----------



## Premomt

Miagraine ladies... Sign of impending af... Bleck!


----------



## Titi

Sorry Premomt-GEEZ!!!! What happened to the banished witch anyway?

Hey does anyone know if you can have an AF without a temp drop? I have a headache from HELL today too-I get this exact same headache EVERY cd1-yet my temp hasn't dropped. I am sure it is my body playing tricks on me yet again-like from now on I will get the pounding headache the day BEFORE AF. LOL. Once I figure out exactly what my body does each month it shakes it up for the next cycle just to keep me insane.

How is everyone else?


----------



## fairygirl

I've seen a few charts over last couple of days where temp is still high on day AF arrives. My chart is now a mess, not sure which temp throws it, or if I'm having a fall back or just no O. More waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Titi

Hi FG-thanks for letting me know about the temps & AF.......I don't need my hopes up anymore.

Are you taking your temp at the same time every single morning and after a solid 3 hour block of sleep? And any drinking? If these things haven't thrown it off I agree that you may be having a fall back rise or might not have OV'd yet. I hope you like BABYDANCING! because you better keep at it!!! : ) I'll be watching your chart : )


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Titi, I hope AF doesn't catch up with you. I can think of reasons why my low - alcohol Sat eve , and high - tossing and turning, may be incorrect. I am quite good with the time. We're keeping to the every other day bd plan. Just so frustrating along with everything else. Wonder what FF will make of it in a few days.


----------



## Premomt

Well titi I've been getting miagraines the day or so before af for quite a while now so its a pretty good indicator for me. Though I wish it weren't. They are awful!
I'm still in bed this am, so I haven't had a knicker check just yet but I believe af will be full on for me today with the temp drip I had this am.
Rubbish, just plain rubbish.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I too have seen charts where the temp is up but the witch still turns up. I know for Premont that headaches & migraines are a sign of her, but with me, I got my first migraine in years when I got my BFP so it could work either way. FX x


----------



## Titi

Hey premomt-hows your knicker check? Nothing here yet.


----------



## abster

Titi, my temp often goes down the day after the bitch arrives. Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Titi.. that darn witch and her evil ways! x
> 
> How are you feeling? Cramps gone?Click to expand...

Yes I'm feeling much better thanks! I've just booked a private scan for a week Sat and I'm equally nervous and excited! x


----------



## Titi

Oh F&C I can't wait for your scan! Glad scary cramping gone!!!


----------



## lolley

hey everyone,

well once again its been a long time and i have missed alot as usual.

congratulations lauraly :flower:
F&C good luck with the scan
and :dust: to others waiting.

so i need some help, i have posted in the other section but not sure if i will get a reply and wanted to ask a couple of things and know how fab you ladies are :)

i am pretty sure the :witch: is about to come flying in and want to be prepared for the next run :winkwink: I am having lots of brown spotting (tmi sorry) so expecting her by the weekend.

As you know I have very long cycles last one 35 days this one is on course for 48/49 days.
I have been reading bits about angus castus and that it helps to regulate af along with other things.
has anyone had experience of it working?

If so do i take it right the way through cycle or do i have to stop like EPO?
How may mg do i need?

Also i am sure it is on this thread i have read someone having accupuncture?
Again if so any good? i am going to see someone on saturday about it, mainly because i have really bad eczema but thought it cant hurt to ask about coneption, right?

sorry for the long post and all the questions, just hoping for replys ready for the weekend when i am going shopping :)

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Premomt

Hey Titi, I have no idea about the angus cactus... there is a great thread called "increasing your chances for fertility" that I just bumped up. I haven't read through all of it but something in there may apply?
also I read a million years ago something about starfruit oil or something? it was for someone who was having trouble regulating cycles... Soz I cant remember more... I will see if some way some how I can find it again...

Also- I wanted to share the link to the LT group I just started
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/255321-team-long-term-luvbumps.html#post4084841
Any laides who have been TTC for a while and are ready to venture over to the LT section feel free to come on over!


----------



## Titi

Hi all.............(*&%$) witch got me for the 13th time. Didn't the 13th of the month on the 13th cycle seem like a good day to get a BFP to anyone but me? Worst part is she came in the afternoon (which she NEVER does) ten seconds after I almost threw up and passed out from dizziness on someone which convinced me of course I was PG.

Sorry in no spirits right now to share much more....Premomt-lets cry together-coming over to your LT thread.


----------



## abster

lolley said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> well once again its been a long time and i have missed alot as usual.
> 
> congratulations lauraly :flower:
> F&C good luck with the scan
> and :dust: to others waiting.
> 
> so i need some help, i have posted in the other section but not sure if i will get a reply and wanted to ask a couple of things and know how fab you ladies are :)
> 
> i am pretty sure the :witch: is about to come flying in and want to be prepared for the next run :winkwink: I am having lots of brown spotting (tmi sorry) so expecting her by the weekend.
> 
> As you know I have very long cycles last one 35 days this one is on course for 48/49 days.
> I have been reading bits about angus castus and that it helps to regulate af along with other things.
> has anyone had experience of it working?
> 
> If so do i take it right the way through cycle or do i have to stop like EPO?
> How may mg do i need?
> 
> Also i am sure it is on this thread i have read someone having accupuncture?
> Again if so any good? i am going to see someone on saturday about it, mainly because i have really bad eczema but thought it cant hurt to ask about coneption, right?
> 
> sorry for the long post and all the questions, just hoping for replys ready for the weekend when i am going shopping :)
> 
> thanks ladies :flower:

Hi Lolley, 
I used agnus castus for a while but have just stopped - not because it did anything bad, but because it didn't seem to be doing much and I wanted to cut down on all the supplements I'm taking. It can be very helpful - check out the Increase Your Fertility Chances Naturally thread. I was taking a tincture. You take it up to ovulation, same as evening primrose oil.
I'm using traditional chinese medicine, which incorporates acupuncture. It's wonderful for fertility issues. Does the place you're going have experience of working with women ttc? They should be able to tell you if you have any fertility issues by asking you questions and looking at your tongue. If you're interested, there's a book called The Infertility Cure bu Randine Lewis. It explains incredibly clearly how TCM works. The treatment is helping me - my temps are getting much less jumpy, which is a good sign. Check out ht ethread I started with Muncho and Jen1802 - The Really Interesting TCM thread. There's alll sorts of stuff on there about the treatments we're having and other people are joining and sharing their experiences.


Oh Titi, I'm sorry. 

Abi x


----------



## angelmyky

hey hope you're all ok. just thought i'd say that i had my scan today. saw the heartbeat for the first time, still not heard it though. baby is fine. but im unhappy because ive been put back 3-4 weeks. i thought i was 12 weeks and 3 days today but because of the woman couldnt get a proper measurement she had to do an internal scan :( i hated it. well she got 3 measurements, one was 15mm then 16mm and the other was 21mm so she thinks im only around 8 weeks and 2 days gone. im only having one baby so i suppose its good that everything is fine. but im not happy that ive been put back so far. it means that i conceived about 2-5 days before af was due november 19th. i have to go back on 4th feb to find out a proper measurement and due date. 

the thing that upset me the most was that i thought i was 12 weeks gone so i was happy because i was nearly in second tri and that theres less chance of m/c. but now im put back into that worrying stage for 4 weeks. i dont know how im going to cope again. it wasnt too bad before.

anyways, im moaning. just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## lolley

:witch: got me today boooo!
but we are going to see the nice chinese man about accupuncture on sat and i am starting to use my fertility monitor this month too :)
Thanks abster for the info, i'm not sure if he does anything to do with fertility but as i am going to see him about a skin condition thought there was no harm in seeing what he said. I will have a look at that book :winkwink:

so i was right i had a 49 day cycle :cry: ugh! if the next one is as long i will be ovulating around valentines, so yes very nice time for it :winkwink: but OMG its another month away!!!

Titi - sorry she got you too, what happened to this ban :growlmad:
angelmyky - :hugs: im sure everything will be fine and it will fly by.

x x x


----------



## Titi

Hi Lolly-sorry about witch!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. How long have you been TTC (#3 right?) now? 

Angel-I bet you might be further along too........it seemed like you were PG long before two days before AF! But either way I bet everything okay for you-:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Hi Titi,

yep only #3 so i know not long especially as some of you on here have been trying for over 12 months, but last cycle took its toll, i thought 35 days was bad! I thought i oved on cd 21ish but obviously didnt and finally did on cd 35 that is way too long :growlmad:
I'm not asking for a miracle regarding the accupuncture, just hoping it may regulate my cycles a bit so i can at least get a shot at it once a month :blush: and not sure if my monitor will work either as i have such long cycles so im going to get more opks.
I am going to be poas lots this month :haha:


----------



## angelmyky

thanks ladies. well my mum and my OH think that the next time i have a scan (4th february) they will say im 13-14 weeks gone instead of 12 weeks. i dont mind now, as long as the baby stays strong and healthy. i keep looking at the scan and remembering the heartbeat. im going to ask my midwife when i next see her (11 feb) if i can hear the heartbeat. i still havent yet and i know i'd love it. just watching it yesterday made me smile, it looked so strong. :)

it definitely cheers me up each time i look at the scan. i know next time i will have a better pic and can put it up :D 

sorry to hear the witch got you lolly. wouldnt it be nice if you got a BFP for valentines. lets hope af doesnt mess you around again.
oooh sorry the witch got you too titi.....seems like shes being mean to alot of people lately.

my sister is TTC baby #4 (she has 3 girls aged, 9, 7 and 5), theyre all in school now so she thinks its the perfect time to start for the last one. but shes struggling too, shes been trying since may so i was kind of upset that i got pregnant first because she was trying 2 months before me. i see how upset she gets when af gets her and i remember how crappy it made me feel before i got the bfp, so i can relate on how you feel. i know this sounds like a broken record, but keep positive, try not to worry so much when it comes to that 2ww or when its time for af to come because that will throw your body into confusion and will stress you out. the first time i didnt let the stress get to me and i relaxed all the way through the 2ww, i got pregnant. i guess its best to keep positive and focus on something else so you dont keep worrying.

good luck on next time. plenty more BD'ing lol ;) x


----------



## lolley

Thanks abster for pointing out the tcm thread very interesting, i will am definately going tomorrow, quite looking forward to hearing what he says :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry the witch got you Abster and Lolley. I was hoping the new positions would bring you a BFP Abster but I have to remember that even if everything is spot on, you only have a 20% each time so maaaaybe you now have a 2/5 chance and next month a 3/5 chance and so on!! I'm really hoping the new tips will pay off for you very soon. How is your oh now? Is he eating better etc? xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Firls-
F&C-
That is a good point about the 20% thing. Each month I get a BFN I move on to a different approach but I guess theoretically I should try the same thing 5 cycles in a row (statistically) before new approach. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that sounds like a plan! You can't dismiss this new approach for a while yet! Next month you will have a much better chance and so on! PMA and hugs xxx


----------



## Titi

Thanks F&C-less than one week for your first apt. & scan! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know.. I can't wait but am also terrified! I'll let you ladies know how it goes. xx


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All, hope everyone is doing fine.

The witch got me:cry:, two days early! This is a first...never been early before.


----------



## Titi

Dee-

SO sorry the witch got you. I was so hopeful you would get pg this month while distracted. I had feeling though AF would come early-except I am sad it is not BFP but YAY for shorter cycles!!! Your second wish!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you are all doing well. x


----------



## nuttynicnak

It must be a thing for shorter cycles this month. I know about 5 of us that have had them. 

It's good for us in one way, but damn them for arriving! 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## abster

I don't know about a shorter cycle for me this time round but ov is approaching earlier than normal, which is exactly what I need. I'm CD11 and my CP is already high, soft & medium with plenty of creamy CM (and possibly TMI!). GFood signs that I'll be ov-ing before CD18, which has been the case my last few cycles; not much good with a 27-day cycle! 

Hope you're all well. Let's keep on going! :hugs:

Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds good Abi. 
:hugs: to the girls who got a visit from AF.
I keep reading and running and can't even remember if I've posted. 

:dust: Here's to our 20% chance!


----------



## GossipGirly

yoohoo ladies hope everyone is well just dashing thru and catching up to see who got bfp's congrats everyone that has xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, just checking that everyone is ok as this thread has been very quiet over the last few days?

Well we had our first scan yesterday and little Fishy was there! A lovely strong heartbeat and measuring 1.65cm. We are over the moon!! xx


----------



## Titi

Hi all-
Sorry I'm missing right at Ov. -One of the worst weekends of my entire life. Rushed our 4 month French Bulldog Marlow to the animal ER Friday night with sudden seizures and loss of body functions. She was getting over pnemonia but seemed almost all better-She has been foaming at the mouth/nose and seizures/head shakes all weekend long. They do not know what is wrong yet but fear distemper or serious neurological damage. Right at my OV time and was there through most the night Friday- have been stressed, so upset and not sleeping good. Also in no mood to BD. First month I just don't really even care about TTC I am in so much pain and such a zombie praying that my little 4 month furbaby-who was such a joy in the meantime of this LTTTC to take care of and love will somehow miraculously pull through all this. If you don't mind I am going to copy and paste this to a few of my other steady threads as I can't barely think straight right now and is too hard to do much of anything.

F&C-I am so happy to hear about the scan!!!! Please post pictures. Love is with you and your bean----------------------------: ) :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Titi.. I really have everything crossed for Marlow. You must be so worried.

Here's little Fishy...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/cropped.jpg

I've also just started a journal. It's a bit lengthy! x


----------



## Titi

oh what a gorgeous little bean! I am so happy for you-you don't even know! Excited you started a journal, I will be stalking soon as I'm up for it.
Thanks for thinking of me. I am beyond worried-it's like grief and worry......I have never been through this with a pet before and we got her when I wasn't getting PG and she is my little baby in the meantime. She doesn't bark-she actually cries just like a baby and always wants to be in my arms. I can't bear this.


----------



## Fish&Chips

You poor thing. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Fish & Chips what a gorgeous bean!! How exciting!! hope your feeling well xxx


----------



## abster

FnC I'm really happy for you! I'll never forget what it was like getting the first pictures of #1 inside me. It's ever such an exciting time for you - you seem to be managing to enjoy it and that'll be all the easier now you've had your early scan. :happydance::happydance:

Titi, how awful for you. Is she getting any better? Thinking of you :hugs:

Hello everybody else! My temp dipped today, so it's ov day - CD16!! Two days earlier than normal! Come on chinese medicine!! Now let's see if my post-ov temps rise high enough to indicate my progesterone levels have improved and ..... not htinking any further than that at the moment. Have given up on BD every day - couldn't be fecking arsed any more. Every other day since wednesday is fine. Last night tonight. Don't hold that image. 
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Abster. Yes I've relaxed a lot more now that we've had a scan. I'm really enjoying being pregnant! x


----------



## ZoeZo

Oh no how the doggie Titi? 

F&C that pics wonderful! Thank you for sharing

2ww again :rolleyes:


----------



## abster

Any news on Marlow, Titi? Hope the 3 of you are getting through it OK. :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes Titi, I hope Marlow is getting better x


----------



## Titi

Thanks all! Just checking in quick-Marlow tremendously improved but not out of the water-don't know if it was a one time episode caused by her infection or if she has a neurological issue-unfortunately have to wait to see if what they are doing will cure her. Stressful! Did I miss any BFPs?


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news hun! x


----------



## abster

Well I'm not getting one this month - my chart is shocking, and after such a positive start, thinking I was ovulating earlier. Looks like it's my first anovulatory cycle :cry:
Great news about Marlow!! :happydance:

Abi x


----------



## Titi

oh Abi-so sorry...........All your positive changes are bound to make a big difference soon!


----------



## abster

Looking a bit better today - I'm feeling better too. Thanks Titi.
Is that Marlow on your new avatar? How's she coming along? Well, I hope.
:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Titi

yes abi-that's sweet little Marlow at the ER on the day we got to pick her up. She is doing quite well today-just wondering how long before we stop being afraid it will happen again, as we don't have a diagnosis yet as she is responding well to antibiotics.

Glad you are feeling a bit better today!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, she's so cute!

Abi :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Dee! Getting ready to OV are you? Going to be spending more time here yet? :hugs:!!


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

hope your all well :)
glad the furbabay is ok titi, i have 2 and know exactly how you feel, my eldest had pnumonia when she was a puppy and is now 10!

well i have stayed off here for a while after my long 49 day cycle, as i wanted to not dwell on another long one well it must of worked i am cd 20 and ovulating woo hoo!
a whole 2 weeks early :)

sending :dust: as always


----------



## abster

That's good news, Lolley! :thumbup:
Abi x


----------



## lolley

Thanks abi,
the acupuncture also seems to going well, i have only had 2 sessions so we will see :)


----------



## Titi

oh Lolly happy for you! yay!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladies how is everyone..?? im a officially a day late lol but i took a test yesterday and it was neg so just waiting... if im late that must mean i O'd later and we wouldnt have caught eggy anyway :( hows everyone in their cycles?? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooohh good luck GG! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks..still nothing feel like i could any minute tho.. been cramping and boobs getting more achey :( im gonna test in the morning but we are not very hopeful it just feels it will never happen.. in a way i dont want to test cos af not arriving gives me a hint of hope but a bfn on a frer tomorrow will be a def no! how r u fish and chips xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks GG but very tired. I'm obviously very thankful about the bean but will be pleased when I get out of the first trimester so can get some energy and hopefully start wanting to eat again!

The whole ttc thing is so weird. A colleague from work tried for years and after having IVF they fell pregnant. He is not even a year yet and she's just found out she's expecting again and they weren't trying this time. It's so frustrating that often there is no reason and it just happens when it happens. 

I hope you will get your BFP soon GG.. and all you other lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

same happened with my cousin, she tried for 14 months for baby charlotte and she is 7 months now...she had sex once last month and she is pregnant.. she is godsmacked to say the least!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's so weird. x


----------



## Titi

Hi GG! Good to hear from you! F&C can't wait til you are feeling better hun!

I am suddenly exhausted today.......wish that were a good sign.


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm back to CD number 1 :( anyone else with me? Only had 27 days cyle this month, at least they are pretty regular length, the thermometer coming out this cycle!

Hope you all have a good weekend regardless


----------



## GossipGirly

af still not showed her ugly face, im trying to stay positive but cramps getting more intense and im now sure i ovulated late, the 2 bfns confirm it in my head xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Titi, I noticed on your chart that you've had tender bbs for several days now. Is this normal for you? FX the tiredness is a good sign.

FX for you GG. xx


----------



## Titi

Hi F&C-yes tender BBs ALL the time after OV. NO symptoms aside from PMS (getting really bitchy and antsy to organize & make DH help this week-a BIG AF sign for me).

Took a clearblue early results on 9dpo with afternoon wee :doh: and one 12 dpo with FMU and both :bfn:

It was my New Year's resolution to accept what God/Universe has in store for me and trust the plan-so I'm trying really hard to do so.................How are you?

GG-good to hear from you-FX'd sounds hopeful!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

FX'd for you GG.
ZoeZo, I'm CD8 but probably have at least 2 weeks to O. 
F&C, You're 12 week scan is so close!
Hey Titi x


----------



## GossipGirly

witch got me this morning.. 4 days late :( damn i should have been O'in in 13 days xx


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: GG.


----------



## Titi

aww soo sorry GG-thought for sure you must have been PG.........well, how's the wedding planning?


----------



## GossipGirly

i know i convinced myself yet again lol esp with being 4 days late i havnt been late in about a year! wedding planning is fine thanks its not long now, at least every month i get bfn and af shows il be a month less pregnant in my dress... that is my positive :) good luck girls xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Have you chosen a dress GG?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh GG sorry about that blimen witch.

Titi.. I hope it's not a sign of our AF. I'll keep my FX for you.

I'm good thanks. Yep, like FG said my 12 week scan is less than 2 weeks away. My symptoms are lessening a bit which I hope is an ok sign. x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh fairygirl i have my dress, its corset style so i can be pulled in n its a dress size bigger to be taken in as my boobs are bigger than my waist size lol ! x


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

hope yor all well,
sorry GG about the witch, what happened to that ban :growlmad:

can i ask what my chart is suppposed to look like in the 2ww as its the 1st month temping etc, I know some of you ladies are fab with them :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Lolley the main idea with charts in the 2ww is that you stay above coverline, the odd dip is ok. FX for you xxx

GG that's cool. I'm really nervous about choosng one as don't know if I'd have been pregnant or in the early stages of pregnancy... (Gonna take a break if not pregnant by summer so not heavily pregnant for wedding).


----------



## babybound

heyy everyone. just dropping in to say hello. i don't have internet so i can't come visit very often. =[


----------



## abster

Hey stranger - congratulations! :happydance::happydance:
How strange; was just thinking about you yesterday, wondering how you were getting on. When I saw you'd posted this morning, I had the feeling before reading it that you must be pregnant. Well done you! Hope pregnancy's treating you well.
Hope to see you on here whenever you can get onto the net.
Woohoo! 
Abi x


----------



## Titi

congrats!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats BabyBound xx :happydance:


----------



## babybound

thanks everyone. :) i miss you all.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations! x


----------



## Dee7509

Congratulations Babybound!

F&C hope you're doing okay.

CD1 for me today.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Dee. Yes I'm good thanks. Good luck on your new cycle. x


----------



## Titi

aw Dee, am sorry about the stupid hag. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Dee, hope she passes quickly and quietly.


----------



## abster

Hey Dee, good to hear from you again. Sorry the old hagbag got you :growlmad: 
Good luck this time round! 
I'm on CD14 but the acu/TCM are really starting to take effect - I ov'd on CD12!!!! Still waiting for FF to confirm it, btu I know my own body well enough now to be confident about it. Woohoo! This is potentially the first cycle we've actually had a chance of conceiving (27-day cycle - oving on CD18 and having a 9-day LP is not a good thing!).
You can be sure I'll let you all know what happens (let's hope it's a celebration, rather than a whinge/rant, this time :shrug:).
Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

Woo, that's great news Abi!


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks for all the good wishes. It really helps!

Abi, that's really good news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

FG-how are you doing? I love that "quickly and quietly".

Titi - how are you? How's the puppy coming along?

Anyone read any good books lately?


----------



## fairygirl

Dee, I always tell my class they have to be quick and quiet. I'm ok thanks, got a peak on my cbfm this morning and got very excited. 

Er.. good books. I enjoy crime thrillers/forensics. Read Karin Slaughter, Jeffrey Deaver, Kathy Reichs, Mark Billingham etc. Trying to find other authors atm. Also enjoyed the Merry Gentry stories by Kelly Armstrong. Oh and a kids series called HIVE.


----------



## lolley

sorry she got you Dee,
im also cd1 today :growlmad:


----------



## abster

Sorry Lolley x


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry Lolley. Good Luck in the new cycle.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi everyone! I'm pleased to announce that little Fishy is doing great! We have just had our 12 week scan and saw it's little heartbeat flickering away. I've popped the photo on my journal if anyone wants to have a look. Love to you all! xxx


----------



## Titi

aw F&C-wiggling! How Cute!!!!!! Thanks for coming by and sharing!!!! : ) :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Titi. Hope you ladies are all ok? xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hello all got a peak on my moniter today! woop :) pity we went to my parents for a drink last night his little swimmers will still have been drunk this morning :( also missed temping as woke for a while at 4.30am :( xx


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: GossipGirly. According to my temps I didn't O til the High after my 2 Peaks (still waiting for a 3rd high temp to confirm). Go catch that eggy :dust:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi all,

SO cute F&C! I'm doing fine and see you're just great!

GG you may still have time.

Good morning Fairygirl.


----------



## fairygirl

Morning (or afternoon here) Dee. Hope you are well xxx


----------



## Titi

FG are we OV exactly same time?

GG-I think plenty of people get pg after drunken spermys!!! don't worry, lol!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi FG - I am doing well. 

Hi Titi - how are you today?


----------



## abster

Hey everybody. GG dont' worry about the drunken spermies - if they didn't work the world would be a very sparsely-populated place! 
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi All-good to see you back more Dee-
Doing well today-just kind of lurking around : )


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Titi, think I'm a little ahead. GG Abs is right, my friend told me to get drunk if I wanted to get pregnant.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi guys, just having a cup of coffee and browsing...


----------



## GossipGirly

haha thanks girls :)


----------



## Titi

Hi Dee & Girls! 
Just browsing quickly too-haven't spent nearly as much time on here this cycle trying to keep my sanity.


----------



## GossipGirly

snap! titi I think bnb makes you worse... xxx


----------



## Titi

Yes I became v. obsessed with TTC which wouldn't have been bad if I'd gotten PG but each BFN/AF was starting to make me crazy-and I wasn't enjoying the rest of life in the meantime. Doing better now. How is wedding planning? Now THAT's a lovely distraction!


----------



## GossipGirly

dan says im fine until I start going on here again nearer testing time... I too just let the rest of my life slip away, failed an essay because I was obsessing too much! :( wedding planning isnt that much of a distraction tbh its all booked itsa|á


----------



## GossipGirly

dan says im fine until I start going on here again nearer testing time... I too just let the rest of my life slip away, failed an essay because I was obsessing too much! :( wedding planning isnt that much of a distraction tbh its all booked its just paying for it all now !! xx


----------



## ZoeZo

Well I'm 99% sure I'm out this month, DH just wasn't interested over my fertile period https://images.ibsrv.net/ibsrv/res/src:passionford.com/get/forum/images/smilies/wall.gif I don't think it was deliberate or physcological as he doesn't really understand cyles and fertile times 

Oh well heres to next month :(

I now have the feeling I should've TTC years ago (am 34 now) as I stupidly didn't realise how long it could take

Don;t worry Gossipgirly, we all get a little to obsessed at times x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can understand the need to get some space between B&B and life. I was becoming obsessed and still am to a certain extent but over different things. GG.. surely you've got all the fun things to do now like deciding on table decorations and all the little touches? We had a village fete theme so I spent many hours making games (although family mainly made them!) with signs and instructions. I could spend hours filling my time with wedding related stuff. x


----------



## GossipGirly

Nah we dont have to do all that till 6 weeks before the wedding with the hotel we have booked our reception with :( xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Pants. Oh well at least you can be nice and relaxed for the wedding! x


----------



## ZoeZo

Oh well, onto cycle number 4 for me, witch got me again :rolleyes:

How are the rest of you girls, you'll all been horribly quiet!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Zoezo, I'm fine. Yes, it has been quiet, how is everyone? 

Titi, how are you?


----------



## fairygirl

Hello everyone! Thank you to everyone who has sent me congrats! 
Extra helpings of :dust:


----------



## Dee7509

Thank you for the :dust: FG. Congratulations again and happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
Sorry ZoeZoe-I am due for AF any minute here myself.

Dee-it's good to hear from you-I was just wondering about you and saw your new post here : ) All is fine here. Just making the most of life pre baby I guess-instead of sulking like I was. Lol.


----------



## Dee7509

Good to hear from you Titi. I don't think you were sulking before:hugs:.


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Good to hear from you Titi. I don't think you were sulking before:hugs:.

Thanks-I just took every BFN/AF too hard. Now am trusting more in the Divine.
Anything new?


----------



## Dee7509

I'm definitely out this cycle so I'm trying to make the most of it and relax. CD20 today and I think I Ov'd yesterday, not temping so I'm not really sure.

How are the puppies and projects around the house?:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Sorry you are out but at least I find it's not as hard the months you know for sure not to get hopes out. Based on my temp today I'd say I'm out too & should get AF today-but its only the 3rd temp I took this month so not real sure where they've been.

Puppies are all doing great! finally! Thanks. DH is doing baseboards as I write!!! 

I have to give my DH some kudos, while I'm on subject-to update you all it has been over 2 months since his last ciggerette, he's eating much better, and has been taking FertilAid and Speman. Everyone I think is familiar with the FertilAid, which is mostly vitamins & maca. The Speman is an Ayervedic formula. I don't know how his little swimmers are coming along but BLIMEY! I can't get him to keep his hands off me the last week.......and then he wants to just keep going!!!!!!!! The supplements are doing something crazy with his libido, anyway.............I just think too bad it is Luteal Phase, ha ha..............he will probably be well wore out by the time Fertile Phase rolls around.


----------



## fairygirl

Titi, That's great news about your DH!
Dee, wishing you all the best this cycle.


----------



## abster

Well done to your DH, Titi!

Fairygirl, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi, how's everyone today?

Titi that's great news, I can't believe it's two months already! Hope his enthusiasm continues for as long as you want. :)

I temped this morning and yesterday so temps are definitely going up...looks like Ov on CD 21 though yikes! Anyway, I'm sure everything is going to be fine eventually :thumbup:.

Abster, Fairy girl, F &C, Zoe, Angelmyky - how are you doing? Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any news Titi? 

Hi Dee Dee! Thanks so much for asking after me. I'm doing well thanks. Only 4 1/2 weeks until we find out if it's a mini Ann or a mini Don! Am having my first case of serious toilet problems which is not very nice but it's worth it. How are you doing? x


----------



## fairygirl

Hi Dee, I have awful trapped wind, but I know I shouldn't be moaning.
Wow wouldn't it be awesome to hear from Angelmyky! 


I think Lolley (sp?) and GG are flating around somewhere. How are you feeling?


----------



## Titi

:witch:-losing most hope for a natural bfp.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - so sorry hun :hugs: I really really wish it could be easier.:flower:

F&C - It sounds really exciting and I love hearing the stages. Hmmm...I read a thread that said you could find out the sex by using a gold necklace ( I think) lol...maybe you could try that and see if it's true for you :haha:

Fairygirl - Thanks for sharing the reality of it, it's not moaning...:flower: 

Oh yes, Lolley and GG, maybe we'll hear from them sometime.


----------



## GossipGirly

im here, im just really busy, done 3 12 hour shifts last 3 days and juggleing 35 hours of placement and as many hours of paid work in my usual job at once, im pretty much out this month had a bfn 11dpo and af due tomorrow and have the usual cramps beforehand..were out next month aswel as oh is away and im so busy anyway fs on 14th april so thats something to look forward to ..and always floating about the forum as fairygirl said :) I just pop in when i can hope everyone is well and titi I totally know how u feel iv lost hope..something has got to be up with me or him xxx


----------



## Titi

Ohh GG I'm sorry-I know it's tough. Good to hear from you tho! :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Everyone,

Hoping FG, GG, Titi (it's starting to rhyme lol), Abster, Lolley, Zoezo, F&C and everyone else is fine.

GG and Titi, I unfortunately know what you mean, I have those moments too when I wonder if/when but eventually the PMA comes back and I start planning what to do or not do etc.

I've ordered my "supplies" for next month and am anxious for the new cycle to begin. New beginning, new hope...

:hugs: to all!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi dee im ok thanks im late again! grr but I learned from last month not to get my hopes up. I applied progesterone cream for 3 days sO I think that has affected it and my cramps are getting more intense.. I think i need to order my supplies for next month for my cbfm at least me being late will mean we might catch o afterall as oh should be back by then :) how r u getting along? x


----------



## Dee7509

I'm okay, did not chart this month until CD18 so not absolutely sure when/if I ov'd and am sometimes irregular so I'll have to wait to see what happens too. Ohh, the joy of it:growlmad:.

Have you tested or are you waiting?


----------



## GossipGirly

I tested 11dpo and it was negative but im getting really bad af cramps now, iv had to take painkillers :( I usually get it bad day before xx


----------



## Dee7509

Oh, hope you feel better, I get bad cramps as well, some months worse than others.

I know I usually keep hoping til the last second so good luck anyway!:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks u 2! :D it must be our turn now xxx


----------



## Dee7509

I so wish...


----------



## fairygirl

Hey everyone. 
Dee & GG hope the end of the 2ww isn't making you too crazy. 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## GossipGirly

im passed the 2ww im passed crazy haha im 4 days late and havnt tested since 11dpo but started the prgesterone cream cd 25 - 28 so think that has delayed my cycle iv been feeling like af is on the way so will test again end of week if no af :) how r u fg? still angry lol? u having anymore symtoms yet? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah GG I'm still having my angry moments. Off work sick with a sore and swollen throat. Only occasional symptoms though. I just this minute started feeling sicky, haven't had real morning sickness yet. Feel a bit twingy today and my bbs are bigger. Just wish my throst didn't hurt so much.
Progesterone cream may be making a difference. I hope you get a BFP. March has been a good month so far.


----------



## GossipGirly

:( nightmare...gargle lots of salted water xx


----------



## fairygirl

Doctor told me to gargle asprin, made me gag this morning. I'm eating original hula hoops, they should sort me out.


----------



## Angelblue

Hi,

Haven't been on here for couple of months now, but I'm feeling so low today, really teary, is this ever going to happen? I have totally depressed myself today looking up people I went to school with on facebook, they have all got babies! Why can't it happen for us? feel like theres a big hole in our life. My best friend has gone into labour today too... I'm so happy for her, but wish I could experience that... feel the lowest I've felt in ages.. normally I just carry on.. another month... but today its just hit me a bit

sorry didn't mean to go on like that


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats to Fairygirl and GG!! :hugs: by the way!


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue, go catch that eggy hun!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

angel i felt like that and look at me now...fxd for u this month it will happen for u soon xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

OMG!!!! I've just seen that GG is up the duff!!!! I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! Congratulations. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks hunny early days :D xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes early days, but I have a good feeling about you. So you've got a November baby in you?.. almost a Tinsel Tot! Christmas will be a fun one! x


----------



## GossipGirly

i was orginally a bonfire baby before tinsel tot...spooky eh was the first group i joined and now im gonna have a bonfire baby :D xx


----------



## Dee7509

Just saw it...Congratulations GG, happy and healthy 9 months!!:happydance:


----------



## Titi

GG-Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Wishing you health & love!

&Angelblue don't worry I am in the same boat as you and feel for you. I can't come on B&B as much-I see people saying how its taking forever when they have been trying 1 or 2 cycles and here I am 16 cycles later, 34 years old with no baby...........I've really had to distract myself with LOTS of other activities lately and just check in on some threads here to really to see how my lovely ladys are doing-that is all. Not even temping or charting anymore-it got too hard. You can PM me if you need to chat.

Hope everyone else is fine!!!! For my FB friends I really enjoy keeping up with you on there! I am on that constantly so I don't miss the things I tend to miss on B&B.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lots of love Titi xx


----------



## angelmyky

hello everyone.....wow ive not been on this thread for a loooong time. can i have an update :D who's pregnant now? sorry for those still waiting, hope you catch soon. i know its tough, i was once there myself, but your time will come. that sounds so cliche but i believe its true. my sister has been trying for 11 months now for her 4th (last one), and its so hard to see her going through each month feeling low when that damn witch comes, but i know she'd appreciate it so much more when it does happen.

well i thought i'd prop up a picture of my big bump.....and i mean big. it suprises everyone when they realise that im due 23rd August lol. but i know he/she is happy in there and loves poking out so thats all that matters as far as im concerned. so heres my bump at 18weeks (22nd March) then again at 19 weeks (1st April).....
18 weeks: https://j.imagehost.org/t/0471/18week_bump_on_22ndmarch.jpg 19 weeks: https://j.imagehost.org/t/0634/1stapril10.jpg
second pic is from a higher angle as my fiance tilted the camera to show me looking down. i couldnt help but smile at that bump. isnt it huuuuge?! lol :cloud9: i find out the gender on tuesday (6th). 

anyways, hows everyone been? god its been so long. hope all is well. x :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Amazing Angelmyky!


----------



## Ava Grace

I love love love the bump pics!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## angelmyky

awww thanks ladies...omg i see you're both expecting too. :D congrats. 

i just read through a few pages and the last time i was on here i said i was due 26th july and that my scan on 14th january would give me a better date.....well it did!! just not the date i thought it would be....i was put back 4 weeks so they said i am due 23rd august instead. so basically it worked out that i conceived about 3 days before my period was due in november, how odd, i never expected that. but had a better scan in february and im on track. im officially 19 weeks 3 days and loving every second of it.

how are you both coping? my beginning (first 16 weeks) was awful. i suffered with alot of symptoms. im alot better now though. xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi angel so nice to get an update from you :) u have a lovely bump so cute! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Angel, loving the bump! I 'popped' last week and now have a bit of a bump. We've got our scan on Weds so are hoping to find out the sex then. x


----------



## angelmyky

i had my scan today :D baby is really well. and i found out the sex. im having a boy :happydance: i saw his lil winky before my fiance and the sonographer. i was so happy that everything was ok and that we got to find out the gender.....now we can finally say "HE". i ended up crying with happiness when i saw the scan. his little heartbeat was so cute and bright. still couldnt get a good scan picture though because he kept moving lol....he did that on the 11 week scan too.....cheeky bugger haha. i have another scan next week to check he anatomy because he wouldnt stay still long enough. im also under consultant care so have to go back at 28 weeks for another scan and a glucose test, apparently i will have to go back at 34 weeks or 38 weeks for another check up scan, just depends on what they think from the 28 week scan. im unsure why i have so many scans but they say its to check me and baby as im under extra care. i dont mind though, means i get to see my baby more and have extra scan pics :D

oooh F&C cant wait to hear what you're having :D its such an amazing feeling when you find out.

good luck all who are waiting still and congrats to everyone who got bfps. im off again now, not sure when im back though. take care xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Angel! We are also have a little boy. Ours always seems to be quite still at the scans which means we get great pics but I know he's active as I feel him quite a bit!! Hope you are both well. x


----------



## Angelblue

OH MY GOD - I dont know if any of you still go on this thread but I've done 2 tests today - just Tesco ones and they are both :bfp:!!!

We are in shock and I just can't believe it - is this real??? I feel like I can't believe it until I go to the docs but they quite often dont bother doing another test anyway dont they?

:happydance: AAAHHHHHHHH :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

Wooo congrats angelblue!!! Thats fab news!! :) so u will be due in jan?? Xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Yeah I think so, my last period was 1st April so it should be beginning of Jan! (not so good after xmas on the old purse but never mind ha ha ha!)

I can't take it in - I must be if I've had 2 :bfp:s right?? Did the doc do another test for you? aahhh I feel like I'm dreaming!!! Did you tell everyone straight away???


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Angelblue!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

So happy for you Angelblue!!!! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

I would say 2 yep yep :) We personally did as we cant keep our mouths shut but its everyones personal choice xx


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwww Angelblue it's about time another TinselTot got their BFP!!!!

So glad you came back to post for us! How long did this officially make for your ttc? Any symptoms? Trying anything new? Do I sound like a crazy stalker? ? LOL~ COngrats hun!


----------



## Angelblue

Titi said:


> awwwwwwwwww Angelblue it's about time another TinselTot got their BFP!!!!
> 
> So glad you came back to post for us! How long did this officially make for your ttc? Any symptoms? Trying anything new? Do I sound like a crazy stalker? ? LOL~ COngrats hun!

Thanks everyone! I was lurking around here for ages but everyone was pregnant so never posted anything!

No you dont sound like a stalker!!! I was the same to anyone preg! This was cycle 7 - had just been to the doctors for blood test 2 weeks ago (but results normal obviously!)
It was literally the first month I completely relaxed and let go of everything, no ov tests, no thinking about timing at all - in fact I just wrote off the month pretty much! We just kinda knew to try and wait roughly a week after my af finished. My H2B had been away for a few days with work, so when he got back we managed to wait a day but then had amazing sex not ttc sex for the first time in a while! So my advice is... just LET IT GO! 
I tested cd33 when I got :bfp: and I normally wouldve come on between cd27-30
Symptoms wise... my boobys have been sore/sensitive for bout a week (and now bit fuller), since yesterday been feeling bit sicky, but not to point of wanting to be sick, bit bloated, lower back ache since yesterday too, quite tired for the last week... BUT I didn't think anything of any of it really, because I've had all of that as AF symptoms too! I just pushed it all to the back of my mind as I normally do!

Still can't quite believe it, going to docs today.

Good luck and :dust: Titi :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

:) well done hun! and good luck titi your turn next! xxx


----------



## Angelblue

YAY your turn next Titi :hugs: :dust:

Went to docs today and I'm 4 1/2 weeks! Due on Jan 7th 2011 got my booking in appt on 3rd June... still can't believe it, bought another test on my way home from work - it was :bfp: ha ha!

Does anyone else feel bit scared? Its so early, and I'm so paranoid how I'm sitting and what I'm wearing! Is that stupid! I hope it goes quickly to 12 weeks - feel a bit on edge!


----------



## GossipGirly

i dont think u worry any less after 12 weeks its just natural lol good luck x


----------



## fairygirl

I felt terribly on edge until the scan. Now I am a little better but still have wobbles.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Angel, I was terrified. It's all I thought about and I constantly worried. You just have to remember that the odds are on your side. xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Aaaww thanks guys, I do feel on edge, and I dont think it will be real until I have a scan


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got a private scan at 8 weeks as I couldn't cope with the worry!


----------



## Angelblue

I didnt know you could do that - does it cost alot?


----------



## GossipGirly

i had one 7+1w aswel cost us £99 from babybond xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ours cost £50 from insight in Northampton. There are lots of different places that do it from between £50-£100 generally x


----------



## Angelblue

Hhhmm interesting - thats temping!

I feel like my tummy is tensed constantly is that normal? It feels weird! and lower back ache! 

My H2B is being so sweet, I came home and he had my preg book (that my friend gave me) open and writing me a food plan - and filling me with fruit, veg, milk and water!!!!

Random question, but is it ok to eat soft cheese like the cheese triangles - obviously i know your not allowed brie, or blue vein.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that all sounds normal. I also got period type pains for ages and weird tweaks around my groin. Yep soft cheese like dairylee and phily are fine. xx


----------



## fairygirl

You can eat soft cheese as long as it is pasterised. 

We didn't get a private scan in the end as it cost alot and when we did enquire they were pretty much booked up. 12week scan was amazing though and very imparient for scan/heartbeat check. Once the consultant or midwife finds the heartbeat I am getting mr a Doppler from eBay!!


----------



## fairygirl

F&C I got the groin ache and shooting pain, still do occasionally along with the electric shocks and prickles in various parts of my pelvis.


----------



## Angelblue

Thank goodness - Ive got a fridge full of laughing cow triangles lol!

so glad the ache is normal, just eaten and i feel so bloated, achey and weird down there now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep I was incredibly bloated!!! It was quite uncomfortable and a very strange feeling with everything else going on. x


----------



## Angelblue

Aaahh thats reassuring to know thank you, I'm so paranoid!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No worries. Message me any time x


----------



## GossipGirly

incredibly bloated and then the massive poos and constipation start! sorry tmi haha xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Combined with diarrhea!!


----------



## Angelblue

Oh great I've got so much to look forward to :rofl: 

Tmi... but I have to say I'm finding it difficult to 'go' at mo, and don't want to tense my stomach ha ha!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep I remember that well. I was scared to sneeze as well. Just rest assured that squeezing won't cause your bean any harm. x


----------



## Angelblue

OMG this is soooo embarrassing and TMI alert.... but have you had really bad diarrhea after you've eaten something? I mean so bad you had to get up twice in the night, were nearly sick at the same time, sweating?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. that sounds more like a bug to me. I would give your Drs a call hun xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Umm.. that sounds more like a bug to me. I would give your Drs a call hun xxx

Think its probably more to do with an indian we had last night! I feel awful today. Have you had a bad reaction to something like that before?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Not due to the pregnancy I don't think. I really want a curry now!!! Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## Angelblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Not due to the pregnancy I don't think. I really want a curry now!!! Hope you feel better soon hun x

Oh god I don't! Don't know if I can ever eat one again now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL!


----------



## Angelblue

Aaawww think H2B is really loved up, he came home with a Radley bag for me today - I couldn't believe it!!! Its gorgeous, and the perfect bag for me and a lovely turquoise colour! I am so amazed! :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh bless him!


----------



## GossipGirly

Angelblue said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Umm.. that sounds more like a bug to me. I would give your Drs a call hun xxx
> 
> Think its probably more to do with an indian we had last night! I feel awful today. Have you had a bad reaction to something like that before?Click to expand...

i did to a chinese after we had, i think we are more suscepatable to nastys in food being preg, have to be really careful! 

:( xx


----------



## Angelblue

I'm glad its not just me, was getting worried. It hasn't really gone though, this is horrible, cant wait to get to 12 weeks!!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha if only it magically went away after 12 weeks hun! im still vomitting :( xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine eased up at 10 weeks thankfully x


----------



## Angelblue

I can hope! lol!


----------



## fairygirl

Oh gosh, I really am one of the lucky ones, a few nauseous moments in the evenings but never had to dash to the bathroom. I hope the sickness eases up soon! 

I've had extreme fatigue, today I actually felt almost human from the word go, no naps and look it's 9.10 and I'm still awake!


----------



## ZoeZo

Sorry I haven't popped in here lately, but I had to share that I'm currently 6 days late for my AF! Although I am putting it down to long days/stress at work last week, plus all the in-laws here for bank holiday w/e and working hard decorating. I don't feel anything, no early symptoms but no AF ones either, I'm too scared to test though!


*EDIT* AF got me today, guess I was just late or bean didn't stick :( * on to the next one ...


----------



## Angelblue

Hey ZoeZo did u test???

I dont know if anyone ever checks this anymore but WE'RE HAVING TWINS!!!


----------



## Titi

Hello.............anyone still out there? With Fish & Chips just having her baby this weekend I got all nostalgic and came back on........Tinsel time is nearing closer and closer and we need a reunion-seems half of us got pg and are having babies any day and the rest of us (me) are just waiting in amazing disbelief to still be here. I'd love to hear from everyone again-this was on of my favorite-ist threads.....Miss you girls! Maybe, just maybe the rest of us can get tinsel tots 2010. :dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

how am I not subscribed to this anymore!

wow just been catching up on how everyone is doing ! It seems like yesterday x


----------



## Titi

I dunno-Gossip & Angel please please please send some :dust: our way-I can't believe it's been a whole year since our thread and I'm STILL trying! Kill Me Now.

Anyway on a positive note-Angel-I LOVE your avatar!!!! Congrats hun beautiful, beautiful baby girls and I love how they are holding hands!!!


----------



## Titi

saw in the fertility charts Rogue got a bfp in Sept....!!! Hope it is sticky for her! miss all you girls.


----------



## Titi

YOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................Tinsel Tots.......................................

Please come back join me for another holiday season. Yes-God Almighty I am STILL fricking in here........Just started IUI though and hoping so badly to finally be knocked up this Christmas!!!! Would love for us all to catch up. I know some of you are already pg with #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know if anyone else is ttc #2 or just wants to chat-but would love to hear from all the girls again and have some support for what is surely going to be a really tough holiday ahead!!
:hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Titu hope you are well, my girls are 1 on the 5th Nov I cant quite believe it! They were 8 weeks early, I was in hospital for a month before I had them, they were only 2lb13 and 3lb13 and were in special care for 7 weeks, and Evie came home on oxygen for another 9 weeks! It was a hell of a journey but we got them christened yesterday and it was so lovely to celebrate how much theyve been through with all our friends and family. We definitely wont be trying for any more for quite some years (IF we do at all!)

I am sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust: good luck with the IUI x x x


----------



## Angelblue

Heres a little pic
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4827.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Titi

oh hun you all look gorgeous!!!!!!! What BEAUTIFUL babies!!!! I can't remember if I posted in your journal but was stalking you for quite some time-but didn't realize what an awful time you had of it! Thank God those precious girls (and mum!) are healthy and well today!!!!!! It's good you posted this-DH and I want twins SOOOOOOOOO badly. I have brothers that are twins and at our age and how unlucky we've been ttc we really wanted multiples off the bat-it's a good reminder, the risk that comes with them-will help ease my disappointment if we don't end up with them.....although of course at this point we'd be over the moon with even a singleton!!!

Thank you so much for the dust-and for stopping by!!! Hoping to catch up with everyone else!


----------



## Titi

bump


----------



## ZoeZo

Hey Titi I'm still here too! :( although not been taking TTC very seriously the last few months.

I've come back here as I'm late for AF this month, have period cramps but no bleeding yet :shrug:

I'm scared to take a test in case it's BFN, just waiting for the witch :(

x


----------



## Titi

wow Zoezo! how late are you? Good to hear from you again!
Where is everyone else???? TWO years since our lovely thread started: (


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello I am here :) 

Zoezo sounds good af like cramps are a good sign.

Hi titi :wave: hope your well x


----------



## GossipGirly

Oh kittykatbabe has just had a little girl, Zara x


----------



## Titi

oh my gosh hun can't believe your pg with number two!!! That is kinda depressing for me STILL trying for number 1, lol!!!! Libby is adorable.....how is this pregnancy going? Boy or girl?


----------



## GossipGirly

Ah sorry hun :hugs: he was a bit of a suprise baby. Libby is great thanks just turned 1 can you believe. I think you may have got deleted in my mega fb deletion after a bit of a security scare :hugs: rooting for you to get a bfp soon and sending lots of baby dust. How's things with you? X


----------

